# Dotty's Five Letter Word Game #7



## cwwozniak

Continuation of Dotty's Five Letter Word Game #6.

For new players, here are the rules:

Change exactly one letter in the previous five letter word entry to make another five letter word. You can move the remaining letters around but you may not not add or delete letters. Then use the new word in a sentence or phrase that might be somehow related to the sentence or phrase in the previous entry. It helps to bold the word in the sentence or phrase so the next player knows which word is being played.

Edited by Cookiegal: Also, you are to only post once and then wait until at least one person has responded before posting again to avoid one user flooding the thread with several posts in a row.

Repeating previously entered words is unavoidable, but please try to avoid repeating very recent entries.

The last entry in continuation #6 was *start*.
The sentence or phrase was:


> Everybody hold up, while I *start *a new thread.


----------



## Gr3iz

You've won your gold *stars *for today, Chuck, though I thought the number was 4000. Shows my faulty memory ... ;-)

May need a bit of an edit above, my friend: "avoid repeating a very recent entries.". An extra letter appears to have snuck in when you weren't looking ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I may have to take a *strap* to him for confusing us! if that's been repeated I don't care 

thanks for starting the new thread Chuck, I too thought it was around 4000 but they can close them whenever they feel like it, there doesn't seem to be a hard and fast rule about it


----------



## Gr3iz

Anyone who tries that ought to be made to sit in the corner and eat *paste*, like a Kindergartener! ;-)

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

Well, whip me with a piece of wet *pasta*. I thought the magic number was 3000, but I may have been wrong.

Hi Mark and Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

No need to *stamp *your feet, Chuck. You may be right and Dotty and I misremember ... ;-)

Happy Monday, pal! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe I was just overly concerned that some mod would *tramp *in and close the thread.

Happy Monday to you too.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry I'm late to the *party *but I do believe it was 4,000. However, it's not written in stone and anytime it gets high up around 3,000 is fine.


----------



## Cookiegal

cwwozniak said:


> Maybe I was just overly concerned that some mod would *tramp *in and close the thread.
> 
> Happy Monday to you too.


Who you callin' a tramp?


----------



## Gr3iz

I see where Drabdr has been making his way through these *parts *and closing threads. He, however, has been nice enough to open new ones. I've thanked him for that!

Please, Cookie, don't hurt Chuck. He didn't mean it the way it sounded. He's really a nice guy. He just doesn't always think before engaging his piehole ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I'm just grateful that Cookiegal didn't order me to drop my *pants *and bend over.


----------



## Cookiegal

Now you're just being plain *nasty*.


----------



## Gr3iz

It seems there is a target there. I thought it was just a big *stain *... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I guess our last few entries kill any chance of someone thinking this is a *staid *group of players.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be best if they didn't look back at some other *dates*, then ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

That last comment *rates *an, "Amen, Brother!"


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's try to *steer *them away from that, though ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Let's say we have a few *beers *and forget the whole thing.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Here's* to that idea! Make mine birch ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

and then you'll both be counting *sheep*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I may be in bad *shape*, but I can hold my birch beer! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

so it doesn't make you *shake* with excitement?


----------



## Gr3iz

Not as much as when someone *bakes *some good snickerdoodles!


----------



## cwwozniak

And I like it when someone bakes one of those double chocolate layer *cakes*.


----------



## Gr3iz

You've got to *stack *the layers just right so that it looks good ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It would look a bit *tacky *if you didn't do that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Like the baker was smoking *wacky *tobacky? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

he deserves a *whack* for that!


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey! What he does in his little *shack *is his own business ... ;-)

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

like eat a whole ham *shank*!

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's right! He can act like a land *shark *and eat anything he wants!


----------



## cwwozniak

He probably would have no desire to *share *any of his food.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be *sheer *folly to think otherwise!

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Then I will *erase *such thoughts from my mind.

Mornin' Mark, and Happy Hump day to all!


----------



## Gr3iz

That *eases *my mind considerably!

And 'Appy 'Ump Day to you, too!


----------



## cwwozniak

In *cases *like this, it is better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Gr3iz

For all of our *sakes*, I hope that's true!


----------



## cwwozniak

It would help if everyone *wakes *up to that fact.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's only Hump Day. Not everyone is *awake *yet.


----------



## cwwozniak

I am well *aware *of that fact.


----------



## dotty999

I'm feeling a tad *weary* today


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope you don't get all *teary *eyed about it.


----------



## dotty999

I have to admit I'm prone to shedding *tears* at times


----------



## cwwozniak

I think I may have also seen moisture, in the form of *steam*, coming out of your ears at times.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you *meant *that in the nicest way! ;-)


----------



## JustJudy

If he didn't Dotty might send *teams* of horses (the Budweiser' Clydesdales come to mind) to run him down.


----------



## Gr3iz

A real *beast *of burden!


----------



## cwwozniak

I am finding your discussion of what Dotty could do to me to be a real *blast*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Until she makes you go *splat*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I can only hope that I can *split *the scene before she shows up.


----------



## Gr3iz

If you stick around, she may need to do a *strip *search ... Sounds enticing to me! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

In that case, I might not want to escape if she *traps *me in some dark corner.


----------



## Gr3iz

She's pretty *smart*. Don't let her find out what you're planning ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

he could end up *stark *naked!


----------



## cwwozniak

Dotty, you better be careful if you do that. You may freeze as you *stare *in awe and amazement of what you'll see and I may escape.


----------



## dotty999

my eyes would definitely* stray* at some point..


----------



## Gr3iz

And you may break out the *strap *at another point ...


----------



## dotty999

but on a positive note, there could be a memorable *party*!


----------



## cwwozniak

It could be quite memorable if Dotty dresses *tarty*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you gonna *start *with that again? Dotty's too much of a lady to -- Oh, I can't do this with a straight face ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

That last comment *rates *a 9 out of 10 points for being gutsy.


----------



## Gr3iz

When she finds out, please let the Holy Rollers know that I'll pass on the last *rites *... ;-)


----------



## JustJudy

You're acting very *trite* about your anticipated death


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm thinking it beats being eaten by a man-eating *tiger*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

If you have not *tried *it before, try begging for mercy while down on your hands and knees.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, go down fighting like a *treed *'possum? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Do I sense a *trend *here?


----------



## Gr3iz

You think we should *tread *lightly?


----------



## cwwozniak

Might not be a bad idea to do so, but we should be *ready *to run like our lives depend on it if someone thinks we have gone too far.


----------



## Gr3iz

The way she *reads *us like books, I doubt we could get far enough!


----------



## dotty999

you should both have *beads *of sweat on your brow in anticipation of what I choose to do with you


----------



## Gr3iz

Even my *beard *is shaking ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

be afraid, be very afraid... you and the other grizzly *bears*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll just *brace *myself for the worst and hope for the best. Because you are the best! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm glad you decided to *grace *us once again with your presence and make my day!


----------



## Gr3iz

I like it better when you *react *with a smile! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I could perhaps *teach *you how to do the same


----------



## Gr3iz

Was that a *cheap *shot? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you *chaps* should know me better than that!


----------



## Gr3iz

Bend me, *shape *me, any way you want me. Hmmm, sounds like good lyrics for a song ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*shame* you can't remember the rest of them!


----------



## Gr3iz

We could always go with: *Shake*, rattle and roll ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

that could be the *shape *of things to come


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you like to *share *your reasons for using a word so soon after I used it? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*spare* me my blushes!


----------



## Gr3iz

If I could *erase *all my goofs, it would set the post count back pretty far! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi, Dotty and Mark! You two *raise *my spirits every time that I come to this game.


----------



## dotty999

I think I heard a *siren* announcing your arrival, Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought it was a *nurse *assisting him ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

his very own who could *curse *like a man!


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably has the muscles to *crush *his arms, too, if he's not careful! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I bet she's not even strong enough to *brush* her own teeth!

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

I believe she once worked as an *usher *at the local movie theater.


----------



## dotty999

and was fond of movies starring Jane *Asher*


----------



## Gr3iz

And sang the silly song "Ashes, *ashes*, we all fall down ...", too ...

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

that could leave many *ashen*!

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

A week's vacation in *Aspen*, Colorado might put some color in their cheeks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's not *speak *of which cheeks you are putting color in ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I guess I couldn't *sneak *that one past you.


----------



## dotty999

nor a tasty *snack*!

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

Nor a slithery *snake*.

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

For all of our *sakes*, I hope that snake's not of the poisonous variety!


----------



## dotty999

if it was I'd have to *skate *away!

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

That would leave you with a clean *slate*.


----------



## Gr3iz

And able to play again *later*!

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dressed in *latex*, oh that's a different game!


----------



## cwwozniak

I would not be surprised if such activity is *taxed *in the UK.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if we've just gotten some insight into some of Dotty's *dates*? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

But who's gonna be the one that *dares *to ask her about that?


----------



## dotty999

if anyone *cares* to do so they'd need to be a risk taker


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh! Sounds like we've got drama to *spare*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

We need to be careful if we don't wish to be caught in her *snare*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Think she can *erase *her tracks?


----------



## dotty999

easily done, I'd let the three *bears* cover up for me!


----------



## Gr3iz

Watch out the biggest one doesn't *break *your bones!


----------



## dotty999

they already *creak* at times!


----------



## Gr3iz

That could *wreak *havoc with your attempts to sneak by undetected! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm already a nervous *wreck*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm trying to *wrack *my brains to come up with a witty retort, but coming up blank ...

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

I think I will just *crawl *into a corner and watch you two play for a while.

Hiya, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as she keeps her *claws *retracted, I'll be OK ... ;-)

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

On a *scale *of zero to ten, how would you rate the danger of her claws?


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't know for certain, but I feel I'd be safer if she had *laced *on some boxing gloves.


----------



## cwwozniak

Sounds like you wouldn't know for sure if Dotty wanted to *dance *or crush you if she put her arms around you.

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd be willing to be *caged *up with her to find out ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You say that with such *grace*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I just think it would be a *great *opportunity to get to know each other a little better ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe you can do that over a glass or two of (fermented) *grape *juice.


----------



## Gr3iz

That sounds good on *paper *...


----------



## cwwozniak

... as long as you're not the one that has to pay the *piper*.


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll just let that fruit *ripen *on the vine before we worry about it rotting ...


----------



## cwwozniak

We might want to *print *and distribute notices so that everybody is aware of that.


----------



## Gr3iz

We could *paint *big signs to that effect, too ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Oh, the *pains *we go through to keep everybody informed.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's tough to be a *saint*, isn't it? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

It helps to *stand *up straight and hold your head up high.


----------



## Gr3iz

That helps keep people from seeing the *dents *on the top of your head, anyway ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Thank you for putting in your two *cents *on this matter.


----------



## Gr3iz

I just thought it would make a humorous *scene*, the indentations from various frying pans and rolling pins ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I am pretty sure none of those dents were caused by a flying *scone*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Has anyone looked at the *scope *of the damage?


----------



## cwwozniak

I know that a large number of *pores *were blocked by some of the objects.


----------



## Gr3iz

A small *spear *could open some of those pores ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That sounds like a *super *great way of doing that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't *curse *me if I make an extra hole, or two ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I should be OK as long as nobody else hits me with their *purse*.


----------



## Gr3iz

If I *parse *that sentence correctly, this is not your first purse beating ...


----------



## cwwozniak

If one would *stare *long enough at my previous entry, one might interpret it differently.


----------



## Gr3iz

What else can you tall us about this unknown person who *beats *upon you with their purse?


----------



## cwwozniak

You would not want to be downwind of them after they have eaten a lot of pork and *beans*.


----------



## Gr3iz

A few methane-*based *exhaust fumes, eh?


----------



## cwwozniak

I think that most people would say that if you *asked *them.


----------



## Gr3iz

While the sound can readily be *faked*, the resulting odor cannot easily be ...


----------



## cwwozniak

... forgotten, long after the actual smell has *faded*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially if eggs and beer had been *added *to the fuel load ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I *dread *the thought of being in a crowded elevator with a group of people on that kind of diet.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's the sort of horror story one rarely *reads *about ...


----------



## cwwozniak

... unless the victim was found wearing a *dress*.


----------



## Gr3iz

A low-cut number, leaving not a *shred *of decency?


----------



## cwwozniak

Yes, the kind that would turn the *heads *of lascivious males.


----------



## Gr3iz

Some of them have absolutely no *shame *whatsoever! Gotta love it! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Unless it happens to be hairy *males *wearing those revealing dresses.


----------



## Gr3iz

That big *smile *just left my face ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Seeing those kind of *limbs *sticking out of a dress would wipe the smile from my face as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

And make us wish the owner would *climb *back into whatever hole he had emerged from ...


----------



## cwwozniak

... and *claim *the title of eyesore of the year.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be a *magic *moment to see that eyesore fall off a cliff!


----------



## cwwozniak

I'd give a fancy imported *cigar *to anybody that assisted them with that fall.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've heard the new *vicar *has a side business selling such tobacco products ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That should let him *carve *out a nice little profit on the side.


----------



## Gr3iz

We should *reach *out to him and see if he needs any help ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I heard he has some *aches *and pains that might need medical attention.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think if he avoids the sun, staying mostly in the *shade*, it may help ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It would be *shame *if he got sunburned.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess we could *share *the aloe lotion ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think he would consider that a *brash *suggestion.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd also recommend taking *baths *in cooler water than usual, otherwise it might really hurt!


----------



## cwwozniak

*That's* a great idea!


----------



## Gr3iz

If I think of anything else, I *shan't* hold back ...


----------



## cwwozniak

*Thank *you for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Gr3iz

It just came to me while sitting *neath *the old oak tree out back ...


----------



## dotty999

it could have happened on the local *heath*


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, bless my *heart*! Look who's back!


----------



## dotty999

yea, what a *treat*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I, personally, think it is *GREAT*!!!


----------



## dotty999

are you a big *eater *of treats?


----------



## Gr3iz

Depends on who the treat is! Are you going to *tease *me now? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

She could at *least *tell you their name.


----------



## Gr3iz

It could be a real *feast *for the eyes and the palate!


----------



## cwwozniak

... as long as they don't have *fleas*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey, if it feels good, do it! ;-


----------



## dotty999

probably would on the *fells* when the sun's shining


----------



## Gr3iz

How about in the *dells*, where the sun seldom shines?


----------



## cwwozniak

There might be some good travel *deals *to the dells this time of the year.


----------



## Gr3iz

One that might be considered a real *steal*?


----------



## cwwozniak

I think I read about one that included all *meals*.

Good morning, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *smile *when I think of meals ...

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## HOBOcs

Mark *milks* it when it comes to food


----------



## dotty999

he'd travel *miles* to find a good deal!


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder if that is typical for most *males*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet we all prefer chocolate *malts *over cherry Cokes, too ...


----------



## cwwozniak

... and a car that doesn't *stall *at every traffic light.

I see that Jim graced us with his presence yesterday evening.


----------



## Gr3iz

And we like the woman who *talks *more than we do ...


----------



## dotty999

and *walks* with a wiggle that guys couldn't emulate


----------



## cwwozniak

Guys would be walking into *walls *while checking out those wiggle walks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Makes one wonder what would *swell *first ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Can you *spell *out what you mean by that?


----------



## Gr3iz

I could go into the whole *spiel *about the dangers of walking into walls, and such, but with a pretty girl in the picture, the swelling may not be in the nose ... <wink> <wink> <nudge> <nudge>


----------



## dotty999

my *spies* told me there was a little fruity talk going on around here!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just let the *press *know, please. We have our reputations to think about ...


----------



## dotty999

indeed! they're too busy photographing me in my revealing red *dress*


----------



## Gr3iz

Haven't they got a *shred *of decency? I want a copy!


----------



## dotty999

privacy policy and all that though they could send you a photograph of *Shrek *instead


----------



## Gr3iz

That *reeks *of politics and red tape!


----------



## cwwozniak

It would take *weeks *or lots of cash to cut through all that red tape.


----------



## Gr3iz

But, it seems like it would be such a *sweet* image!


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe someone can include that image in a Twitter *tweet*.


----------



## Gr3iz

One *tenet *of my existence is the absence of a Twitter account ...


----------



## dotty999

for one *tense* moment I thought you was a twit!


----------



## Gr3iz

I've got more *sense *than that! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

That comment *sends *a clear message.


----------



## Gr3iz

The *sands *of time may have eroded some of my wits, but they've sharpened others ... ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

I guess it's all in the* hands *now.... or have you lost the touch there too!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a bit of a *shady *area, Jim. Let's just say that the hands are still functional ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Do you use those hand to pick petals from *daisy* while repeating, " She loves me," "She loves me not"?


----------



## Gr3iz

*Sadly*, no ...


----------



## dotty999

no one would think *badly* of you for telling the truth


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes the truth is so *bland *...


----------



## dotty999

it's ok to *blank* it out sometimes


----------



## Gr3iz

OK. I'll be back in a *blink*, though ...


----------



## dotty999

with a gift of *bling* I hope


----------



## Gr3iz

If that's what you want me to *bring *you, you've got it!


----------



## dotty999

then I'm on the* brink* of excitement!


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd better have a *drink *to calm down, my dear ...

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

I have coffee at hand and will *drain *the last dregs shortly

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

That little bit of "go juice" should stimulate the *brain*!


----------



## dotty999

I'm not sure there's more than a *grain* of truth in that!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll *grant *you that, though caffeine is a stimulant ...


----------



## dotty999

that is one* train* of thought


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess it's better than sniffing *paint *fumes ...


----------



## dotty999

which could cause one to *faint*!


----------



## Gr3iz

It's certainly not for the *feint *of heart!


----------



## dotty999

well I wouldn't *feign* one for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

I can always count on you *being *the strong (if not silent) type! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*bingo*! you got me banged to rights on that one!


----------



## Gr3iz

I wasn't sure if you were *going *to acknowledge the non-silent part ...


----------



## dotty999

oh I did! surely I deserve a gold* ingot* for that!


----------



## Gr3iz

What would you do with a *thing *like that?


----------



## dotty999

sell it a buy a *thong* amongst other things


----------



## Gr3iz

It *goeth *without saying that I'd like to help you determine that the fit is just right ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

well it wouldn't be the type worn by *goths*, I'm more feminine


----------



## Gr3iz

You're certainly no *sloth*! I can vouch for that! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

indeed, I cut my *cloth* accordingly!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd probably *botch *it up if I ask what that means ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I could try kicking this game up a *notch *by entering a word that refers to a female dog, but I would probably get a time out.


----------



## Gr3iz

I picture a villager with a *torch *amongst a crowd of others with pitchforks and sticks coming for you ...


----------



## cwwozniak

In that case, I'll be hiding under my *porch*.

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope that's a friendly *pooch *under there with you!

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

I'd sooner pass the time with a couple of pork *chops 
*


----------



## Gr3iz

I had you pegged as a fish and *chips *kinda girl ...


----------



## cwwozniak

She'd probably like the company of a couple of young *chaps*, as well.

Good afternoon, Dotty.


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably ones in good *shape*, too. Leaves me out ...


----------



## cwwozniak

And with lots of money to *spare*. That leaves me out.


----------



## Gr3iz

We shouldn't let her *scare *us away like that ...


----------



## dotty999

surely I'm not that* scary*?


----------



## Gr3iz

You? No! I - ah, hmmm -- I - I thought we were talking about the giant *crabs*, the ones with a 6 foot (2 meter) leg span. Yeah, that's it ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, it's comforting to see that I'm not the only one that doesn't have the *brass *you-know-whats to argue with Ms. Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

you'd be buried under six foot of *grass* if you even thought about it


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd never know what *grabs *you that deep in the weeds!


----------



## cwwozniak

I think I fully *grasp *what you are saying there, Mark.


----------



## dotty999

you two are as *sharp* as a knife at times


----------



## Gr3iz

And round as *pears *at other times ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

a couple of cute *bears*


----------



## Gr3iz

I could be your cuddly *beast*, if you want ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

You two are starting to *steam *up the windows around here.


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought it was just me. I never *meant *for it to get out of hand ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

that *means *you did really!


----------



## Gr3iz

I think Chuck was just concerned about the *moans *he was hearing ...


----------



## dotty999

did any of them come from a *woman*?


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd have to check with him on that. There may have been several *women *involved, for all I know ...


----------



## dotty999

which may have involved certain *omens*


----------



## Gr3iz

That usually means *smoke *and mirrors to me ...


----------



## dotty999

ans someone close by who has to *stoke* the fire


----------



## Gr3iz

I know there's a good *stock *of firewood!


----------



## dotty999

cut from a huge *stick*


----------



## Gr3iz

The *stack *is seemingly endless!


----------



## dotty999

in *stark* contrast to something that isn't


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd say that *rates *a "Huh?" ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I've been known to *stray* from a topic when I don't have a suitable answer but don't tell anyone


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like there may be a *story *behind this ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Would I be *sorry *if any of the story included me?


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you prefer it if it included a young lady named *Rosey*?


----------



## cwwozniak

Is she the one from the Jersey *shore*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, the *short *one with the big hair ...


----------



## cwwozniak

If it's the same girl that I'm thinking of, she looks real hot in men's button down *shirt*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe that's the one, though she can really spew some *trash*! Talk about your potty mouth!


----------



## cwwozniak

I also heard she likes to *crash *private parties.


----------



## Gr3iz

You should see what she uses to *crush *beer cans!


----------



## cwwozniak

Sounds like I need to *brush *up on the lady's biography.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just ignore her *bushy *eyebrows ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Those would need a *shrub *trimmer to neaten up.


----------



## Gr3iz

I would not be so *brash *(or, perhaps, brave) as to suggest that in her presence!


----------



## dotty999

she may be a *brass* faced monkey as we Brits would say and not give a toss


----------



## Gr3iz

Is this something the *bards *sing of?


----------



## dotty999

maybe the *Byrds* did


----------



## Gr3iz

Someone named *Birdy *may have sung about it, but I'm not sure ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I have heard that a *bride *or two may have chosen to have such songs played at their wedding reception.


----------



## dotty999

probably they accepted a *bribe* to do so

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

They may have been bribed by a *tribe *of albino pygmies.

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Are those the guys that soak their food in *brine *prior to cooking?


----------



## cwwozniak

Yes; they were on the *brink *of having their own Food Network cooking show.


----------



## Gr3iz

Some of those shows come and go in the *blink *of an eye.


----------



## dotty999

I think I'd turn a *blind *eye to most of 'em


----------



## Gr3iz

Others are *lined *up to watch them. I can't see it, personally ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather have *dined *out than go to a cheap show


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you were *wined *and dined for your birthday.


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope that the *winds *were mild if you did go out to be wined and dined.


----------



## dotty999

actually it was quite* windy* indeed


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope the winds are *dying *down a bit.


----------



## dotty999

I'd be *lying* if I said they weren't


----------



## Gr3iz

Were you wearing any special *bling *for the outing?


----------



## cwwozniak

Hope that Dotty didn't go anywhere that encourages *binge *drinking.

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

oh no! I ended up playing *bingo*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you really *going *to stick with that story? ;-)

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

I swear on a gold *ingot* that's not the truth!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't know about some of the coming and *going *that goes on between the two of you.


----------



## Gr3iz

And I'm not so sure about people that duplicate words so soon after they're used ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I am so embarrassed that there is a *tinge *of red in my cheeks. May I retract my previous entry?


----------



## Gr3iz

As this is a game between *gents *and ladies, I don't see why not ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd bet more than 50 *cents *he'll do it again!


----------



## Gr3iz

There's *scant *chance of me taking that kind of bet! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I think I am gonna go sit in a corner for a while and *chant*, "Owa Tana Siam".


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, great! Now everyone is going to *thank *me for this little serenade ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Who would have *thunk *that would happen to you?


----------



## Gr3iz

I just hope it doesn't eat up a big *chunk *of time explaining things ...


----------



## dotty999

with you two *hunks* around there's no explaining needed


----------



## Gr3iz

Good! Please don't ask me to explain the *skunk *smell, either ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

So that's what *stunk *up the joint.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yep. He got *stuck *in the back room ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Smells like he got run over by a *truck*.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's just a *trick *of the ventilation system ...


----------



## cwwozniak

In that case, maybe somebody should prop a window open with a *stick *to air the joint out.

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just be sure the window you *pick's* one that isn't painted shut with 16 layers of enamel ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I also look for one with *slick *side rails so that it opens and closes real easy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Be sure it doesn't close too easily, I'd hate to see you *slice *your finger (or anything else!) off!


----------



## cwwozniak

I'll try to find something that *clips *onto the rails to keep the window from coming down.


----------



## Gr3iz

There must be something in one of those *piles *of junk lying around ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I'll have to be careful that I don't step on a rusty *spike *laying in all that junk.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've straightened it out several times. I don't know who *keeps *messing it up!


----------



## dotty999

did you *speak *with anyone who may know?


----------



## cwwozniak

I tried to, but they threw a *spear *at me.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd say that *rates *a nasty letter to those in charge!


----------



## cwwozniak

What is the *state *of this so called civilized world coming too?


----------



## dotty999

perhaps a clean *slate* would be welcomed


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's not act in *haste*, now ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe it's time to say, "*Hasta *la vista, baby" to the trouble makers.


----------



## Gr3iz

I, for one, *shan't* miss them!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think anyone would shed a tear if they took a short walk into a tall mine *shaft*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess that would be a real walk of *faith*!


----------



## dotty999

too many walks on my part, I'm nearing my *fifth*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just wait until you get over *fifty*! The walks are harder to take ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Hey, being over fifty is still *nifty*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Even if your hearing starts getting a bit *tinny*?


----------



## dotty999

perhaps only a *tinsy* winsy bit

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

Not enough for anyone to raise a *stink *about it.

Hello, Dotty and Mark!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just another *stain *on the old age shirt ...

Hiya Dotty! Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

I can *stand *a stain or two on my shirt.


----------



## dotty999

though it *tends* to get dirtier than that


----------



## Gr3iz

At one point the *trend *was toward grimy clothes ...


----------



## cwwozniak

They might look hot on some well *toned *bodies, but as for the rest of us ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Might as well wash them on a *stone *in the nearest creek?


----------



## cwwozniak

Is there a *store *near the creek where one could purchase some detergent?


----------



## Gr3iz

Within a mile, or so. And you've got to try their *roast *beef sub while you're there!


----------



## cwwozniak

I might do so if they freshly *toast *the bread they use in the sub.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's how to get the best *taste *out of it!


----------



## cwwozniak

Do you know if they *baste *the beef while it's cooking?

Dang! I finished lunch an hour ago and I'm getting hungry playing this game.


----------



## Gr3iz

They must. It's as juicy as a nice rare *steak*!


----------



## cwwozniak

Now, I'm hungry for a big juicy steak and baked potato with *steam *coming out of it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Stop it! You're bringing *tears *to my eyes ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Awe, don't *start *bawling on us.


----------



## Gr3iz

If you were *smart *enough, you'd see they were tears of joy! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

for those who don't know, *Mark's* tears are never sad but always joyful!


----------



## Gr3iz

And my smile is often more of a *smirk *than anything else ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

but you'd never *shirk* your responsibilities though :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

No way! That's *risky *business ...


----------



## dotty999

though both of us have taken *risks* at one time or another


----------



## Gr3iz

As one gets older, the cost *rises *with less reward ...


----------



## dotty999

well life isn't always a bed of *roses* for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

You are just full of *prose *today ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I've been like that since I *arose* from my doze


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm glad you choose to *share *that with us! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

no trouble at all, I'm as *sharp* as a knife today!


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope that's not just a *phase *you're going through ...


----------



## dotty999

I doubt it, as the saying goes, make* haste* whilst the sun shines and I'm doing it!


----------



## Gr3iz

I won't *waste *your time telling you that the American version of that is to "make hay while the sun shines" ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I knew that already but I wont *paste* it into my next post


----------



## Gr3iz

You've got my *stamp *of approval, as if you need it ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

well I wont *stomp* my feet to disagree!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's better than seeing you *storm *off in a huff! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

When I saw you mention the word "storm", I first thought you were referring to the kind that leaves the ground *moist*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now, Chuck, don't go getting *misty *with me ...


----------



## cwwozniak

This is not one of the *times *I would consider doing so.


----------



## dotty999

you guys sure do make me *smile *


----------



## Gr3iz

And, my dear, that smile is like a *slice *of heaven! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

hope it adds a bit of *spice* too!


----------



## Gr3iz

It *picks *me up when I'm feeling down! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

well that *ticks* all my boxes!


----------



## Gr3iz

How does it *stack *up to a surprise birthday party?


----------



## dotty999

I was almost *stuck *for an answer but I guess I don't like surprises so there it is!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll keep that in mind. It may save a few *bucks *if I ever decide to plan one ...


----------



## dotty999

now that just *sucks*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Better than ending up with *sacks *of decorations that I can't use! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

or odd *socks* too!


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll just have to *cross *that bridge when we come to it ...


----------



## dotty999

we'll see what *crops *up!


----------



## cwwozniak

Let me know if anything interesting happens. I'll be siting on the *porch*.


----------



## dotty999

you can listen to the birds *chirp* whilst you're waiting


----------



## cwwozniak

I'll need to be careful or one of them may swoop down and steal some of my fish and *chips*.


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't mind that as long as my pork *chops* were safe!


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as they as from a pig, and not a *pooch*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Or from some animal that carries their young in a *pouch*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've seen them on TV while sitting on my *couch *...


----------



## dotty999

they could also be seen whilst travelling by *coach*


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

Try not to jostle around or you might disturb a *roach*...


----------



## cwwozniak

... in that case, you should keep a spray can of insecticide within easy *reach*.


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

However, a trip to the *beach* sounds like a better reprieve.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Cheap *airline tickets would assist in that endeavor!


----------



## dotty999

there maybe *heaps* of good offers out there for the taking!


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as I can find some *shade *at the beach once we get there. I burn easily! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

glad you chose to *share* that with us Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

Just trying to *raise *your Mark-IQ ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm often thought to be a *siren *so you'd better beware!


----------



## Gr3iz

Hopefully not the kind that makes a *noise *on the front of a fire truck! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

far from it, I have *poise *and decorum


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd love to try to *spoil *you ...


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

Sadly enough I am now officially confused...not a game comment...


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

Anyone seeing a *spool* for this Thread?


----------



## Gr3iz

It's just a game to present a post with a *loose *connection to the last one, changing one letter and, if desired, jumbling the rest of the letters, of the highlighted word.


----------



## dotty999

good explanation that even a *moose* might understand


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

then just for fun I'll type *Moose*, no telling when we'll see that word thrown in here.


----------



## dotty999

in the UK we have a funny saying, there's a moose in the *hoose*


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose we'd probably say "*house*", but that's just a guess ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Now, that's a *horse *of a different color.

4N1M4TR1X, you may want to double check your entries in these games after posting them. Sometimes another player will get in ahead of you by a split second. In those cases, you have the option of editing or deleting your entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Can you picture a horse that blends in with pink *roses*?


----------



## cwwozniak

That would depend on how the horse *poses*.


----------



## Gr3iz

If you're going to *press *the issue, I may rescind my conjecture ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Your *peers *would most likely agree with you in that matter.


----------



## Gr3iz

I just hope a full *reset *isn't required ...


----------



## dotty999

you've got nerves of *steel* and nothing can phase you


----------



## Gr3iz

At *least *I can put up a good front ...


----------



## dotty999

that sounds like a* feast* for the eyes!


----------



## Gr3iz

At least you didn't think me a *beast*! Just a Dirty Old Man ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

pray tell what you've *based *that theory on


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, when I *bared *my soul, you didn't run screaming ...


----------



## dotty999

I *cared* too much to do that!


----------



## Gr3iz

Awww. It's just nice to know I didn't *scare *you off! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I rarely *react* in a negative way


----------



## Gr3iz

It's good that we've been able to *reach *this level of understanding ...


----------



## dotty999

I wonder if someone will *chart* our progress


----------



## cwwozniak

Would you take it to *heart *if nobody did that?


----------



## Gr3iz

Not necessarily. It would be a nice *treat*, though ...


----------



## dotty999

whilst there's a lull I could bake some *tarts*


----------



## cwwozniak

I can *taste *them already.


----------



## dotty999

well lets not *waste* 'em!


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't worry about your *waist*. I'll be watching that ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

when we sit on a bale of *straw*?


----------



## cwwozniak

Will you be drinking something stronger than *water*?


----------



## dotty999

my tummy may *react* to anything stronger!


----------



## Gr3iz

So a good stiff drink might reduce you to *tears*?


----------



## cwwozniak

It might at least calm any *fears*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, then, it may be time for a *feast*!


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe they'll even invite a couple of old *farts *like us.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as we don't end up being the cleaning *staff*!


----------



## cwwozniak

I wouldn't stand for anyone trying to pull *stuff *like that on us.


----------



## Gr3iz

They won't take us for a couple of *puffs *(as Dotty would call 'em)! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Might have to leave a few *scuff *marks on the faces of anyone that would dare to call us that.


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose we should just *focus *on the task at hand -- the food! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I shall *scour* for some that may take your fancy


----------



## Gr3iz

Just *scout *around for a nice, juicy steak! That will be quite sufficient ...


----------



## dotty999

I'll *scoot* off right away!


----------



## Gr3iz

I just hope we don't have to *shoot *our own dinner!


----------



## dotty999

or break a *tooth *eating it!


----------



## cwwozniak

So, would the two of you prefer eating dinner in some dark, secluded *booth*?


----------



## dotty999

not if their was a risk Mark's heart may *throb* too much!


----------



## cwwozniak

You might also need to watch out for an unexpected killer *robot *attack


----------



## dotty999

I'd swat them with my special *broom*


----------



## cwwozniak

That might work better than using sonic *booms*.


----------



## dotty999

smoke *bombs *might do the trick!


----------



## Gr3iz

Better that than real bombs! Those lead to dwelling in *tombs*!


----------



## dotty999

perhaps more information could be gleaned by checking through one or two *tomes*


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll leave no *stone *unturned in our research!


----------



## cwwozniak

We might find clues right under our *noses*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Amidst the *roses*?


----------



## cwwozniak

We may find a great *store *of information amidst them roses.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps even a recipe for *roast *mutton?


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe as an appetizer, served on *toast *points.


----------



## dotty999

with a glass of *stout* to wash it down


----------



## cwwozniak

Now, that would be a dinner to *shout *about!


----------



## Gr3iz

You *touch *my heart with your enthusiasm!


----------



## dotty999

I almost fell off the *couch* reading these posts


----------



## Gr3iz

Imagine if someone had blown a loud note on a *conch *shell right behind you! Then you would have fallen!


----------



## dotty999

so would my box of *chocs*!


----------



## Gr3iz

You're just *chock *full of good news! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

if you don't behave I'll *clock *you one!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd better check my *locks*!


----------



## dotty999

and your good* looks *in the mirror


----------



## cwwozniak

This conversation is one for the *books*.

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope we don't *spook *anyone from joining in!

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

that sure could put a *spoke* in the wheel!

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure beats a red, hot *poker *in the eye any day!


----------



## dotty999

or getting *poked *on a Tuesday!


----------



## Gr3iz

Had you *hoped *for a Wednesday poking instead? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

She might be waiting for an important *phone *call that day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, maybe, *moped *lessons?


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope she take those lessons in an area that has been *roped *off for safety.


----------



## Gr3iz

I just hope she doesn't need the helmet to *prove *its worth!


----------



## cwwozniak

She may be in for a bumpy ride if she chooses to ride on a road made of *paver *bricks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty's *brave*, not stupid ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*bravo*! got it in one!


----------



## Gr3iz

You wouldn't try riding one of those things across a *board *spanning two barrels, I'm sure!


----------



## cwwozniak

But, she may chose *roads *less traveled.


----------



## dotty999

then I may need a *sword* for protection


----------



## cwwozniak

What's the *worse *that could happen?


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe you meant *worst*, Chuck ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

he may get in a *strop* because you dared to correct him


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't think any of his *parts *will come unjointed ...


----------



## dotty999

I'll stand by with some soothing *spray *just in case

Good morning Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope he doesn't *scrap *his plans due to the element of danger ...

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

Anybody got some *spare *brain cells that I can borrow? I seem to be missing a few, lately.

Good Morning.


----------



## Gr3iz

Fear not, my friend. We all suffer the occasional momentary *lapse *of reason ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

and from occasional *slaps* too!

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes, depending on the slapper, that could be all it takes to get one's *pulse *restarted!


----------



## dotty999

and also waken them from a deep *sleep*


----------



## cwwozniak

A possible slap (in the right place) from Dotty is what *keeps *me coming back to this game.


----------



## Gr3iz

Even after the way she *spoke *about you earlier? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

we aren't *poles *apart, Chuck knows me well enough by now


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose he's seen you in your various *roles *of vixen and troublemaker enough to understand ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you're digging yourself deeper *holes* as we speak!


----------



## Gr3iz

And all I have to dig with is this little *shell *...


----------



## dotty999

*shall* I find you a bigger one?


----------



## Gr3iz

Anything would beat this *small *one I'm using!


----------



## dotty999

does it *smell* of the sea?


----------



## Gr3iz

No, for some reason the smell reminds me of *limes *...


----------



## dotty999

I was thinking along those *lines* too


----------



## Gr3iz

That made me *smile *...


----------



## dotty999

did your *limbs* go floppy?


----------



## Gr3iz

I couldn't *climb *a ladder, if that's what you mean ...


----------



## dotty999

perhaps you could *limbo *under one!


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey, if a *blimp *can fit, I suppose I can, too ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

did you *plumb *the depths to come up with that one?


----------



## Gr3iz

I just tried to think of something *plump *to use as a reference ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

perhaps a *lumpy *mattress?


----------



## Gr3iz

Full of *plums*?


----------



## dotty999

that could give you the *glums*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I meant the mattress. I'd be in a real *slump *if I were full of plums! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

well I know plums wouldn't grow on a tree *stump*


----------



## Gr3iz

Have you ever seen a plum tree on a postage *stamp*?


----------



## cwwozniak

... or a *tramp *sleeping under a plum tree?


----------



## dotty999

I might have seen such a person whilst passing on one of the local *trams*

Good morning Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Was he drinking a chocolate malt through a *straw*?


----------



## dotty999

he couldn't afford it so *water *was his only option


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably couldn't afford to *waste *any of his panhandling income ...


----------



## dotty999

that's *sweet *of you to think so


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe that panhandler was a former chimney *sweep*.

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

and *swept* many chimneys no doubt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

May have *spent *his life covered in ash and soot, then?


----------



## cwwozniak

Loosing a job like that could be a kick in the *pants*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like getting a bucket of *paint *spilled on your head from above ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Someone would have to be a real *saint* to not get mad over something like that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, it's not like getting the *tines *of a pitchfork lodged where the sun don't shine ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

they could *sting* for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

A *thing *like that could perforate parts of a body that are best left unperforated! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I *think *you may be right!


----------



## cwwozniak

Looks like the two of you are into the *thick *of an interesting exchange of ideas.


----------



## dotty999

this *chick *agrees with you sometimes


----------



## cwwozniak

Our thoughts do seem to *click *at times.


----------



## dotty999

sometimes for too long which can give me a *crick* in my neck!


----------



## Gr3iz

There's a *trick *to avoiding that ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Does it involve keeping *track *of the room temperature?


----------



## Gr3iz

Might even have something to do with that *crate *over in the corner ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd become quite *irate* if a crate was in my living room


----------



## Gr3iz

Even if you could *train *your cat to use it as a litter box? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

she'd have to have a clever *brain *to work that out


----------



## Gr3iz

It would save her a trip outside on the *rainy *days ...


----------



## dotty999

the only time she'd go outside would be to visit the *dairy* for some cream


----------



## Gr3iz

When she goes on these little *raids*, does she let you know ahead of time?


----------



## dotty999

I'd sure laugh like a *drain* if she told me!


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe you could take her to the local pub for a *drink*.


----------



## dotty999

she'd be *drunk* just smelling the fumes!


----------



## cwwozniak

You might have to put her in the *trunk *(or, as you call it, "boot", on your side of the pond) of your car to bring her back home.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like calling a *truck *a lorry ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder if they have another name for a pie *crust *over there?


----------



## dotty999

*trust* me, it's the same


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet a *rusty *bucket is the same the world over as well ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I'd need to pull out my *dusty *copy of the England Travel Guide Book to double check that.


----------



## dotty999

I bet it's a tad *musty* if it's been locked away for too long


----------



## cwwozniak

I keep it in a dry place, so I shouldn't have to worry about finding it to be a *mushy *mess.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as something a little *mousy *hasn't found it first ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That would be some *lousy *luck.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's up to you to secure it properly. Don't *louse *it up! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I might have to fumigate the *house *if the rodents are that bad.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if they would *shout *at you when you do that?


----------



## cwwozniak

I am hoping that they would be too busy running for their lives, to take time to *spout *off about anything.


----------



## Gr3iz

You're certainly being a good *sport *about this ...


----------



## dotty999

he's certainly not *short* of words to display


----------



## Gr3iz

He seems to be able to *throw *them around with the best of 'em!


----------



## dotty999

I bet he can do a mean *throp* on a keyboard too!


----------



## Gr3iz

That one was almost *worth *looking up ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I have a *routh *of words in my vocabulary


----------



## Gr3iz

So I've noticed! Some of the things that come out of your *mouth *astound me! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you should *thumb* through a dictionary sometimes to enrich your word power


----------



## Gr3iz

Every time you *thump *me on my head it shakes a few more brain cells loose!


----------



## dotty999

that could cause you to develop some head *humps*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Some are the size of small *plums*!


----------



## dotty999

that could give you a fit of the *glums*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially if I lived in the *slums*!


----------



## dotty999

which could be infested with huge *slugs*


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps we can catch them and keep them in a *glass *jar.


----------



## dotty999

that sounds like a *class* idea!


----------



## Gr3iz

Of course, if they continue to grow, there will not be a lot of *slack*. We may need to provide larger jars!


----------



## dotty999

be prepared to take some *flack *if you don't get it right!


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you take me for some kind of *flake*?


----------



## dotty999

that would be a *false* assumption at best


----------



## Gr3iz

Have you a *safer *assumption? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

not *after* the first, one is enough


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe you'll think of one *later *...


----------



## dotty999

whilst you're thinking about *latex *


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't want to *steal *any of your ideas ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you *stole* them ages ago!


----------



## Gr3iz

How dare you!?!? I'll need to add this to my book of *notes *I've already taken on you ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I too tend to *store* mine away for future reference


----------



## Gr3iz

To be used in a *roast *at some time in the future?


----------



## dotty999

or perhaps a *toast* to the future


----------



## Gr3iz

A toast to the *state *of inebriation ...


----------



## dotty999

do you have any *stats* on that?


----------



## Gr3iz

I think you're just trying to *tease *me now ...


----------



## dotty999

it's mildly amusing when you* state* the obvious


----------



## Gr3iz

I was trying to distract you so that you wouldn't notice how I sit here and *stare *at you all the time ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd like to know which physical feature your eyes *stray* to first..


----------



## Gr3iz

I was wondering how you got those little *stars *to stay in place there ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I bet that *stirs *your brain into action


----------



## HOBOcs

Ok Guys settle down, no one is going to *strip* here, even if it's in your mind, Mark! (LOL)

I leave for a while and this is what I come back to?!?!


----------



## dotty999

surely you're not one of those *prigs* who object to a bit of tongue in cheek fun Jim


----------



## Gr3iz

It's tough to suppress the *grins *that your statement brings, and the images conjured ...


----------



## dotty999

plenty more to come due to the bump and *grind *of this thread at times


----------



## Gr3iz

We just keep *doing *what we love!


----------



## dotty999

which is why we keep *going*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Even a pulled *groin *muscle wouldn't stop us! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

a wild *dingo *might stop us in our tracks!


----------



## Gr3iz

We could always *grind *the end of a stick into a point and make it a weapon!


----------



## dotty999

dotty999 said:


> plenty more to come due to the bump and *grind *of this thread at times


erm..


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess this is like a cutthroat game of *Bingo *here, now ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Does anybody think someone is *going *to try to pull any April Fools pranks around here today?


----------



## Gr3iz

Some of our *aging *minds can't think as clearly as we used to ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

That could cause us to repeat the same words, *again *and again.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as we can take it with the *grain *of salt it's due ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

We just need to be careful to not step in front of a fast *train*.


----------



## Gr3iz

That could scramble our *brain *like an egg!


----------



## cwwozniak

And probably way beyond the *brink *of death.


----------



## Gr3iz

Could occur if you *drink *too much, too, a la Charlie Harper ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

and end up as *drunk* as a skunk!


----------



## cwwozniak

... as long as you don't end up in a steamer *trunk *at the bottom of some river.

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd probably *grunt *when it hit the bottom ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It might be worse if one was *gaunt*.


----------



## dotty999

that could *haunt* you!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, *thank *you for that image! Nightmares tonight ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*think* nothing of it


----------



## Gr3iz

One *thing *I can say about you, my dear, you are polite! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

only one? our friendship could *hinge* on your reply!


----------



## cwwozniak

I think the look that Dotty is giving you right now, Mark, would *singe *your eyebrows.


----------



## Gr3iz

I would imagine she *sings *like an angel, but I couldn't say for sure ... Dotty, dear, there are lots of things I could say about you! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

like I have the *wings* of an angel?


----------



## Gr3iz

I hadn't noticed them. You're always so modestly dressed, not at all like a *swine*!


----------



## dotty999

well I'll be dressed to please when you *swing* by


----------



## Gr3iz

I wish the *winds *would blow me in that direction!


----------



## dotty999

then I'll await some strong *windy *weather!


----------



## Gr3iz

Will I feel thoroughly *wined *and dined?


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think there are any guarantees that you'll be wined and *dined*.

How could I pass up such an easy word?


----------



## Gr3iz

I could always offer to go to a *diner *...

That was a gimme ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

nothing could be *finer 
*


----------



## Gr3iz

With food cooked over open *fires*?


----------



## cwwozniak

As long as they're not using old *tires *to stoke those fires.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe I'd *steer *clear of places like that!


----------



## dotty999

you may risk a *sneer* whilst doing so


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark might be able to hide behind some tall *reeds *while he scopes the place out.


----------



## dotty999

he could plant some *seeds* whilst he's there


----------



## cwwozniak

He would need to move with great *speed *if he wanted to cover a large area, planting those seeds


----------



## Gr3iz

Planting the wrong seeds could land me before a jury of my *peers*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

and a mention in the local *press*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Please, *spare *me the details ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I guess that getting his name in all the newspapers doesn't *scare *Mark the least bit.


----------



## dotty999

there's not a *scrap* of evidence to support that theory

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Was I just being *crass*?

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

No more that I was when I tripped over that "Keep Off The *Grass*" sign in the middle of the grass ...


----------



## dotty999

didn't you *grasp* the fact that you weren't supposed to be there?


----------



## cwwozniak

I'm sure he quickly came to *grips *with that fact.

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Not one to *gripe *about it, the letters were so small I had to get closer to read them ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

that's *tripe* and you know it!

Hi Chuck, Mark


----------



## cwwozniak

I doubt that he *tried *to fool us with such a comment.


----------



## dotty999

I'd have *cried* with laughter just at that thought


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought it might be a bit *dicey*, but figured it was worth a shot ...

Hi guys!


----------



## dotty999

before you brain starts to *decay*?


----------



## HOBOcs

that only happens when he has his *decaf* coke


----------



## Gr3iz

I would not have *fared *well with that stuff!


----------



## dotty999

I *dread* to think how it would affect you


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, the caffeine I did have enabled me to have the energy to shave my *beard *off yesterday ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Did it have *beads *strung on it before you cut it off?


----------



## Gr3iz

My *head's* been bead-free my entire life!


----------



## dotty999

so I *heard*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Cross my *heart*, it's the truth!


----------



## dotty999

I *hears* ya again!


----------



## Gr3iz

It was a fairly close *shave*, though ...


----------



## dotty999

did you feel it a *shame* to see it go?


----------



## Gr3iz

It didn't *shake *me up any ...


----------



## dotty999

and you didn't hiss like a* snake*?


----------



## Gr3iz

No, but I did look forward to a nice *snack *afterward ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Did the snack include candy *canes* left over from last Christmas?


----------



## Gr3iz

Those and some licorice *laces *are about the extent of it ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That may not be too tasty, no matter how you *slice *it.


----------



## Gr3iz

One *licks*, one chews, one gets confused ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*ticks* all your boxes then


----------



## Gr3iz

If I were to take *stock*, I think I'd find we're lacking in the sucking dep't. ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm now in a state of *shock*!


----------



## Gr3iz

You *chose *to go down this path ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I never intended to get that* close*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, my dear, once you start, it's a slippery *slope *to escape ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

we've certainly widened the *scope* of the subject


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps we should take two *paces *back and try to look at it from another perspective?


----------



## dotty999

or make certain *pacts *and stick to them


----------



## Gr3iz

Please let me know if we're restricting ourselves to verifiable *facts *in this mission ...


----------



## dotty999

I'll instruct my *staff* to do so


----------



## cwwozniak

Does that mean that your staff will be determining your *fates*?


----------



## dotty999

AND including my *dates*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you get a report on how your staff *rated *your dates prior to going out?


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder if they would highlight potential *dream *dates for her.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like the *cream *of the crop?


----------



## dotty999

as long as they don't try to *cramp* my style


----------



## Gr3iz

If they were to do that to you, I'd have to ask them to *scram*. Quickly!

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

Would you *scrap *your plan if they were twice as big as you?

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's usually the type of situation that one *prays *does not occur!


----------



## dotty999

as long as they weren't *prats* and wore built up shoes!


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe I could carry a skunk in backwards and have him *spray *them ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

would it be a *stray* or one of your pets?


----------



## Gr3iz

You want the truth? Or should I make up a *story*?


----------



## dotty999

depends, would it turn out to be a *snory*?


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe it would be one that would make us *snort *with laughter.


----------



## dotty999

he's a good *sport* so let's see what he comes up with


----------



## Gr3iz

Just for that, I shall not *spout *my verbiage here ...


----------



## dotty999

and I wont *shout *at you!


----------



## cwwozniak

And I won't try to *shoot *you.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Those *are both good things! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*short* and sweet but meaningful


----------



## Gr3iz

I won't *throw *either of them out with the bath water ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Are you going to loudly proclaim that from some bell *tower*?


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I'd throw in the *towel *before I went to that extreme!


----------



## cwwozniak

Would you consider proclaiming it from something *lower*?


----------



## Gr3iz

You think the *world *might be a better place for doing so?


----------



## cwwozniak

Mere *words *could not describe how much better the world would be.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, being *sworn *to help make the world a better place in which to live would be a real handicap in this situation! I'm glad I'm not ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

We have to do what ever *works *for us.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes a *sword *is required when words fail ...


----------



## cwwozniak

There are *worse *ways to handle those situations.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's hard to *score *a victory in some circles ...


----------



## dotty999

I'll *store *that information for future reference


----------



## Gr3iz

Just be sure you don't lose it all during a *reset *...


----------



## dotty999

*sweet* of you to remind me


----------



## Gr3iz

No *sweat*, dear ...


----------



## dotty999

you *state* the obvious so well


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't believe that *rates *a comment ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

it does between *mates*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Great! Now I need to come up with a *smart *response ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you'd better *start* right away! it could take days!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, don't *stare *at me. I can't function under that kind of pressure!


----------



## dotty999

I know your eyes would *stray* if I did


----------



## Gr3iz

Just keep that *strap *out of sight, please ...


----------



## dotty999

sounds like the kind of *party* I'd like!


----------



## Gr3iz

This feels like one of those *traps *I need to avoid ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I bet it caused more than a *spark* of interest though


----------



## Gr3iz

You *speak *the truth, dear lady! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

and I didn't even mention a *spank*!


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as you don't use a *snake *as a whip, I think we'll be fine ...


----------



## dotty999

nor get *naked*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Wait! What? When was that *taken *off the table? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I need to *waken* up and take more notice!


----------



## Gr3iz

You don't have to be *awake*, but it does make it more pleasant if you are ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm fully *aware* of that for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

You might just win the *award *for being most astute! (And darn cute, too!)


----------



## dotty999

I'd probably win for being a *drama* queen!


----------



## Gr3iz

If *karma *were a factor, you'd surely win something!


----------



## dotty999

top *marks* probably!


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless the judges are *stark *raving mad!


----------



## dotty999

someone may decide to *stalk *them if that was the case


----------



## cwwozniak

Someone might need to find a way to *stall *the stalkers.


----------



## dotty999

perhaps if I told them some scary *tales* that could frighten them off

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

I can just picture them running off with their *tails *tucked 'tween their legs.

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Leaving a *trail *of runny brown -- Well, perhaps a little less detail is in order here ...


----------



## dotty999

perhaps that would be considered a *trait *in some circles


----------



## Gr3iz

I doubt any would consider it a *treat*, though!


----------



## dotty999

some may become quite *ratty* in fact


----------



## Gr3iz

Those who *tarry *will miss the best part!


----------



## dotty999

those who *marry* will include the best part!


----------



## Gr3iz

One should not *harry *that process!


----------



## dotty999

nor *hurry* it!


----------



## Gr3iz

It could be as painful as trying to eat a *curry *spiced food quickly and in large quantities!


----------



## dotty999

that would be a right *carry *on!


----------



## Gr3iz

One might turn into a *racer*, with a specific destination in mind ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

it would depend on where one would *crave* to go..


----------



## Gr3iz

After a meal like that, I wouldn't be so *brave *as to venture far from home ...


----------



## dotty999

*bravo*! sensible indeed


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't have a very *broad *food range. I like what I like ...


----------



## dotty999

do you prefer any particular *brand*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Not really. I don't even buy the same *bread *all the time ...


----------



## dotty999

I have to say I almost *dread* food shopping, so boring!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm about *ready *to try and grow my own, except that I don't like vegetables ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*drear* weather conditions could halt their growth


----------



## Gr3iz

*Drier *weather could hamper growth, too ...


----------



## dotty999

if the rain *dried* up it could be even worse


----------



## Gr3iz

I know. Just ask the people who *cried *for help during the recent drought!


----------



## dotty999

I'd have *tried* to help if I could


----------



## Gr3iz

Other than a well-*timed *rainstorm, or two, there wasn't much one could do ...


----------



## dotty999

some may be too *timid *to suggest an option


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, there is a bit of a *limit *to what one can tolerate.


----------



## cwwozniak

If it exceeds your limits, don't overreact and do anything that isn't *licit*.

Hi, Dotty and Mark


----------



## dotty999

I think I'd overreact in the presence of *Clint* Eastwood for sure

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

Like steel and *flint*, I believe there would be a spark there ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd love to *fling* myself at him in gay abandon!


----------



## cwwozniak

And I bet you would *cling *on to him like you would never let go.


----------



## dotty999

in my dreams I've *clung *on many times!


----------



## Gr3iz

And filled your *lungs *with the scent of him? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

and had the odd *lunge* a time or two!


----------



## cwwozniak

I would not be surprised to find out Dotty *glued *herself to him.


----------



## dotty999

whilst playing a *bugle *for extra attention


----------



## cwwozniak

You probably would not be playing the *blues *on the bugle.


----------



## Gr3iz

Think he might *bless *her with a secret smile?


----------



## dotty999

or win me over with *slabs* of chocolate


----------



## Gr3iz

I didn't think a *blast *on the bugle would have worked ...


----------



## dotty999

that's *stale* news already


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes I feel the need to *state *the obvious! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you should *stave* off that need


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes it just rises up in me, like *yeast *in bread dough ...


----------



## dotty999

as long as you don't *stray* from the topic you'll be ok


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll use the *stars *to guide me. Not the ones I'm seeing due to the blow to the head ...


----------



## dotty999

I hope they haven't sent you *stark* staring mad!


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose it's better than being stretched on the *racks*!


----------



## dotty999

that *ranks* higher than losing your mind!


----------



## Gr3iz

Or other body parts to a hungry *shark*!


----------



## dotty999

you'd have to try and make a *sharp* getaway!


----------



## Gr3iz

I expected that sort of *brash *response from you! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

sometimes you talk *trash*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, but you know that my *heart *is in the right place ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

so I've *heard* but I can't be certain that's true


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess one cannot always believe everything that one *reads *...


----------



## dotty999

I *dread* to think what could happen if one did


----------



## Gr3iz

Hopefully, though, you'd believe an expose where I *bared *my soul ...


----------



## dotty999

that would be* brave *of you to do so


----------



## Gr3iz

I doubt it would be the greatest thing since sliced *bread*, but it would be out of character for me ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

yes but you're a rare* breed* indeed


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd actually have to be pretty *bored *to even contemplate such a project ...


----------



## dotty999

as long as you don't *brood* over it


----------



## Gr3iz

I shall take my metaphorical *broom *and sweep it under the proverbial rug ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

some *moron *may come along and move the rug!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd have to get my *motor *running and find out who the scoundrel was ...


----------



## dotty999

he'd probably be hiding on the *moors*


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, wherever he *roams*, I'll be not far behind ...


----------



## dotty999

you're *smart* enough to catch up with him for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

I just need to work up a full head of *steam *to get started ...


----------



## dotty999

well don't get yourself into a *state* over it


----------



## Gr3iz

When did you *start *to care so much? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

when I suddenly became *stark* staring mad!


----------



## Gr3iz

I knew something didn't *stack *up right there ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'll *stick *with it and see how it goes


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe you can determine how many *licks *it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie-Roll Pop while you're at it ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you'd have to post some *links* to explain just what they are!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, my dear, the Internet is pretty *slick*, so here's your request: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tootsie_Pops.


----------



## dotty999

then I will *slink *away and take a look


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope that's just one of your *lines*. I don't want you to go away ...


----------



## dotty999

I may just travel to a small *inlet* but no further


----------



## Gr3iz

Please be careful not to slip on the *tiles *when they are wet!


----------



## dotty999

hopefully they won't be covered in *slime *either


----------



## Gr3iz

*Slimy *tiles could be very dangerous!


----------



## cwwozniak

I've seen people walking around with *limps *because of them.


----------



## dotty999

I think I'll *split* and go somewhere safer!


----------



## Gr3iz

Before you go *splat*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

... by doing a face *plant *on some tiles.


----------



## Gr3iz

The only thing that could make that any worse would be seeing the "Wet *Paint*" sign after the fact ...


----------



## dotty999

well I'm no *saint *and would be tempted to swear!


----------



## Gr3iz

I think something like that would drive *Santa *Claus to swear! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

yep! he couldn't *stand* it either!


----------



## Gr3iz

It might result in some *dents *in the head ...


----------



## dotty999

it could also happen when attempting to put up some *tents*


----------



## Gr3iz

*Tests *have shown that improperly set up tents have resulted in more than head dents ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure the* stats *have been verified and confirmed to be correct


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure there are stories of the tent pole that *stabs *the assembler in the butt ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

and probably *stubs* his toe too


----------



## Gr3iz

May not even notice that when his *butt's* aching from the tent pole sticking out of it ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Someone may not be happy if *busts *something with that pole swinging back and forth as he's walking.


----------



## Gr3iz

If his liver hasn't *burst *by now, I guess the damage wasn't too severe ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I bet he'll never *trust *the "EASY TO SET UP" claims on tent packaging again.


----------



## Gr3iz

There's more than a grain of *truth *in that!


----------



## dotty999

and all he wanted to do was go fishing for *trout!*


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope he knows the best *route *to the hospital!


----------



## dotty999

he'd just need to follow the smell of the bad *trout* that caused food poisoning


----------



## Gr3iz

Really? Trout again? We just had trout! How about a nice meatloaf or something ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Perhaps Dotty had been over-served some potent English *stout *and she had a short term memory loss.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm just waiting for her to yell and *shout *at me to just deal with it ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

As long as she doesn't try to punch you in the *snout*.

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps I should head *south*, quickly!

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

That would be better than having to hang around here and possibly need to *sooth *some wounds.


----------



## Gr3iz

If I hide in a chimney, I'll just get all *sooty *...


----------



## dotty999

you'd do better watching the *footy *

sorry about my repeat performance but I have to tell you I AM actually temporarily suffering from short term memory loss..


----------



## Gr3iz

Might it end up in my *booty*? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

If it does, you may end up walking like a *robot *for a while.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not the ego *boost *I'm looking for ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure you have lots to *boast* about


----------



## Gr3iz

It's not like I'm famous (or even infamous) from *coast *to coast ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

could you swear to that on a *stack *of bibles?


----------



## Gr3iz

It *takes *more than that for a verifiable confirmation from me. I'd swear on a stack of hamburgers!


----------



## dotty999

or perhaps some fancy *cakes*


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't *skate *away from something like that ...


----------



## dotty999

let me just *state* that I believe you totally!


----------



## Gr3iz

*That's* one for the record books! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*What's* the betting it wont last?


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't *waste *my money on that bet! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you're too *sweet* to do so


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't you go and *tweet *such nonsense! (Not that anyone would believe you ...) ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd give them a recipe for one of my tasty *stews* instead!


----------



## Gr3iz

Whew! You almost made me *sweat*, just dreading your response ...


----------



## dotty999

you needn't have worried, I wasn't going to *swear *


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm glad. The wrong word from you could drive me to *tears*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you could play it safe and talk to the *trees *


----------



## Gr3iz

I could see doing that after a few *beers*, but I don't drink ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

that's cos you're one of those grizzly *bears*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't rile the *beast*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd better *stave* off that idea for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

It should be *saved *as a last resort ...


----------



## dotty999

you've *paved* the way for a change of mind


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose I'm a bit more than a *vapid *bag of flesh & bones ...


----------



## dotty999

at least your not an *aphid*!


----------



## Gr3iz

That might necessitate a *rapid *exit!


----------



## dotty999

I could *drape* a cover over it so you could make a quick getaway!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't use *paper *in case it rains ...


----------



## dotty999

the rain might *taper* off after a few minutes


----------



## Gr3iz

But, the paper *tears *after just a brief shower ...


----------



## dotty999

then I would *steer* clear of it for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

I generally try to *deter *the use of paper for protection in times of inclement weather ...


----------



## dotty999

it would surely *peter* out at some point


----------



## Gr3iz

It wouldn't take long. Unless you had some way to *repel *the water, the paper would deteriorate ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd probably be a *rebel* and rip the paper to shreds!


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you don't *bleed *from a paper cut!


----------



## dotty999

if I did I'm from a tough *breed* so I wouldn't feel it!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm afraid that if you got *bored*, you'd let your guard down and slice it open real good!


----------



## dotty999

I only get bored when folk *drone* on about nothing!


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you feel like you've gotten *roped *into a conversation you would rather have avoided? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Are you trying to *probe* my mind to find out what I'm thinking?


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark might need to resort to mind reading if Dotty keeps a *poker *face to hide her thoughts.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah, she just thinks of me as a *joker *... ;-) And the joker's wild!


----------



## cwwozniak

That's fine, as long as she doesn't think you're a midnight *toker*.

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Those days are gone forever ... <sigh> And that's all she *wrote*!

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Don't throw in the *towel *yet, as it may be legalized in your state one of these days.


----------



## Gr3iz

It will take a while to *lower *the resistance of southerners!


----------



## dotty999

well I wouldn't *cower* nor would I resist


----------



## Gr3iz

You wouldn't resist a tiara nor a *crown*, either, would you?


----------



## dotty999

I've *grown* to dislike the monarchy so the answer would be yes


----------



## Gr3iz

How about fancy *gowns*?


----------



## dotty999

wouldn't get any *snogs* wearing them! tight jeans every time!


----------



## Gr3iz

A bit of lip *gloss *would help, too ...


----------



## dotty999

used after the dental *floss*, yea!


----------



## Gr3iz

Not like some of those *slobs*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Am I safe to assume that Dotty does not apply the gloss in big *globs*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Seeing as how she's halfway around the *globe*, I couldn't say for certain, but I would tend to doubt it ...


----------



## dotty999

though I need to be handled with a kid *glove *at times


----------



## cwwozniak

That could be an interesting subject if one were to write a *novel *that included such treatment.


----------



## Gr3iz

When one has an extra *lemon*, or two, one makes lemonade ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

just don't give any to the *demon* lurking behind you!


----------



## cwwozniak

Would it *endow* them with an special powers?


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't mind being the *owner *of special powers. What did you have in mind?


----------



## cwwozniak

Would being irresistibly attractive to young, well endowed, and wealthy *women*, who happen to like NASCAR races work for you?


----------



## Gr3iz

It must be one of the *omens *of getting older, but I think the days I could handle that one are past ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe you can find one that *comes *with C.P.R. training and her own defibrillator.


----------



## Gr3iz

Why rise like a star when you can crash like a *comet*, eh? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

It seems that the *tempo *of this game has slowed considerably.


----------



## dotty999

don't *tempt* fate, I'm back!

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

We'd never do such a *petty *thing!

Always great to see you, my dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

The place did seem rather *empty *without Dotty around.

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

I'm a fast *typer* so I'd better make up for lost time, thanks for your kind words Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

Things did sort of *peter *out without you, my dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

We shouldn't do anything to *deter *her from playing this game.


----------



## Gr3iz

All who *enter *here are welcome, but we love Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

that could be a *teeny* weeny lie but I can forgive that


----------



## Gr3iz

What?!? We'll even let *teens *in, if they want to play games with old farts (and you)! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

they'd need nerves of *steel* to even venture in


----------



## Gr3iz

I, at *least*, won't bite them! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm not sure about that, you are a little *beast* at times


----------



## Gr3iz

Only when I need to let off a little *steam *... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

or try to *steal* a kiss or two


----------



## Gr3iz

If I can get away with it without ending up with a *stake *through the heart! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Sounds like Dotty knows how to *stoke *the fire in your heart.


----------



## dotty999

*stone* the crows you gotta be joking!


----------



## Gr3iz

Didn't I *atone *for all past sins against you? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you *alone* could ever think such a thing


----------



## Gr3iz

As a *loner*, I often find it awkward dealing with social situations ...


----------



## dotty999

think positive, at least you're not a *loser*!


----------



## Gr3iz

So, if I'm keeping *score*, that's one for me ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I shall pour *scorn* on that theory!


----------



## Gr3iz

I think it was kind of a *corny *theory to begin with ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That theory did sound a bit *rocky *to me.


----------



## Gr3iz

I stopped short of calling it a *crock*, though ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you *crack *me up sometimes!


----------



## Gr3iz

Can we *track *how often this happens? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you'd have to follow me in your *truck* to keep count!


----------



## cwwozniak

Would you swear to that in a *court *of law?


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't go down that *route*


----------



## Gr3iz

Not my *forte *either ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I *often *feel the same way about that.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've *noted *that ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I will stay *tuned *for further entries in this game.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you're not expecting the *debut *of some startling revelation!


----------



## cwwozniak

Not holding my breath, as I *doubt *that happening any time soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

I certainly wouldn't bet a *donut *on it happening any time soon ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I'll just relax on the *futon*, until then.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can't begin to *count *how many times I'd've like to do just that! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I might have a gin and *tonic *while I'm waiting.


----------



## Gr3iz

That'll set you back a few *coins *...


----------



## cwwozniak

*Since *you put it that way, I'll just have some water.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a *scene *I could probably charge admission for ...


----------



## dotty999

I'll just sit here and eat my *scone *whilst you both entertain me


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you're not taking *notes *to be used as evidence ...


----------



## dotty999

should I do so would it make you feel *tense*?


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe I *sense *a big, evil grin on that cute little face of yours ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Do I see a *sheen *of sweat on Mark's forehead?


----------



## Gr3iz

If so, it's only because *here's* where the heat originates for the rest of the country ...


----------



## cwwozniak

So, that's *where *it comes from. I thought all that hot air came outta Washington D.C.


----------



## Gr3iz

There is an overabundance of it *there*, but that air's a lot drier ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I suppose it isn't the driest place on the *earth*, though.


----------



## Gr3iz

All the same, I always give it wide *berth *when I travel east ...


----------



## cwwozniak

There probably aren't that many *other *ways to avoid it.


----------



## Gr3iz

I imagine there are at least *three *ways, if not more ...


----------



## dotty999

I obviously don't know what you're both talking about so I'll just look through the window and count the* trees 
*


----------



## Gr3iz

You don't fool me! You're going to *stare *at those guys playing under the trees!


----------



## dotty999

well my eyes might just innocently *stray *in their direction


----------



## cwwozniak

That's the *story *of Dotty's life.

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

indeed though I wont get into a *strop* over it

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Were there some *parts *that draw the eyes before others?


----------



## dotty999

if I told you it may cause a *spark *of interest


----------



## Gr3iz

OK. I'll not *speak *of it again ...


----------



## dotty999

if you did it may result in a *spank*


----------



## Gr3iz

I know you think that's a valid threat, but I'd not be averse to a little hanky *panky *... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I sometimes wonder how well Dotty knows about us *Yanks*.


----------



## dotty999

I nearly choked on my *snack* on reading that!


----------



## Gr3iz

If he starts talking about a tame *snake*, turn and run. Ask no questions! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

thus *spake *a man of wisdom


----------



## Gr3iz

A wise man usually *keeps *his mouth shut. I've not learned that trait ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

wise men are best at tending their *sheep* and not thinking beyond that


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd rather *sleep *than deal with sheep, thank you! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Anybody with a *pulse *would probably say the same thing.

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I don't know. I've heard of those who have had a momentary *lapse *of sanity and enjoyed the company of sheep ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

It was either that, or risk getting hairy *palms*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder how one *calms *a sheep down for such an adventure? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

if you have a *small *mind you'll never work it out


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure I want to! Nor a *llama*, either, for that matter ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

You definitely would not want to *alarm *the animal.


----------



## Gr3iz

Even the thought of it puts it outside the *realm *of possibility for me, thank you ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Then just *relax *and don't even think about it.


----------



## Gr3iz

I might almost prefer to have a toe removed with a *laser*!


----------



## cwwozniak

I guess that's better than having it removed by ravenous *fleas*.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as the laser isn't operated by Soupy *Sales*!


----------



## cwwozniak

He would probably laugh at any *pleas *for mercy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Anyone who let Phyllis Diller in their *place *would probably be more likely to laugh at anything!


----------



## cwwozniak

At least most of her jokes were *clean*, as compared to the potty mouth comedians we have nowadays.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess when you are *ankle *deep in a pile of excrement, you are likely to call it what it is ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

If you were only in ankle deep, I suppose it wouldn't matter if you were *naked *or not.


----------



## Gr3iz

No more than it would matter what you *drank *the night before!


----------



## cwwozniak

You might become a bit *randy *if you drank one too many potent potables.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be *dandy*, as long as we've gotten rid of the sheep! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

And you would not be wanting to find out that you're a *daddy *in nine months.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Laddy*, I've been there! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Hope there was no *delay *in finding out about it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah, life *dealt *me the hand and I have lived with it since then ...


----------



## dotty999

you must tell me all about it *later*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, later. I'm about to hit the *trail *for home ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

will you be taking the *train*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Not even if it were *rainy*.


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder if Dotty will note that in her *diary*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess that will remain one of her *dirty *little secrets ...


----------



## dotty999

I've *tried* to keep secrets but sometimes I fail!


----------



## Gr3iz

Secrets are like *diets*, some are easier to keep than others ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

if I had a pocket full of *dimes* for every time I've heard that I'd be rich!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd consider myself rich just to see you *smile*!


----------



## dotty999

are you giving me some *spiel* mister?


----------



## Gr3iz

May I break my *spine *if I'm lying to you ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Oh, the *pains *you go through to convince Dotty you are not fibbing.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think it's *plain *to see that I feel it is worthwhile ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I suppose you are hoping she will *plant *a kiss on you.


----------



## Gr3iz

If you want me to *paint *you a picture, yes! ;-)

Couldn't get back on for the longest time! Server busy errors ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I get the *point*. No need to go any further.

Seems to be working OK, now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good. No sense cluttering up the *joint *with my poorly executed attempts at drawing ...


----------



## dotty999

by *jingo *I seem to have missed some interesting posts here!


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose you've been off playing *Bingo *with the queen ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe she had a hot date with *Ringo *Starr.


----------



## dotty999

although that *rings* a bell I've actually been out for the day to the seaside, Llandudno, a very pretty resort with a lovely seafront and regal looking hotels


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, that doesn't *sting *as much as it would if you had been with Ringo ... ;-)

I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## dotty999

I'd have felt *stung* if you thought Ringo even had a chance!


----------



## Gr3iz

That would have seriously *stunk*!


----------



## dotty999

even worse than a *skunk* for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

I would have suspected more than a few *kinks *in your thought processes ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I bet that Dotty got her share of *winks *from young guys on the beach.


----------



## dotty999

I might have done but the high *winds *blew them all away!


----------



## Gr3iz

On the *wings *of a snow white dove ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

There are *signs *that might be the case.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think it depends on how one *spins *the facts ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That should be easy for anyone to do without any great *pains *involved.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's *plain *to see this is not your first rodeo ...


----------



## dotty999

though *plans* can go awry


----------



## cwwozniak

Specially if someone *leaps *onto a bucking bronco.


----------



## Gr3iz

Around this *place*, I'd expect to see worse ...


----------



## dotty999

I may have to take a *plane *outa here then!


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe you you could get some *alien *from outer space to whisk you away in their flying saucer.

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

If I came across an unfriendly alien I'd probably use my *nails* to defend myself

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Did you get them done in the *salon*?

Hi guys ...


----------



## cwwozniak

She might save *loads *of money if she did them herself.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless she finds good *deals *on them locally ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That would be *ideal*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably have to check *daily *...


----------



## dotty999

well I certainly wouldn't *dally*!


----------



## Gr3iz

It sounds like the *lady's* got things all figured out ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

talking about sounds, I've just been listening to *Slade*


----------



## Gr3iz

Did you find yourself reaching for the *dials *to turn it up?


----------



## dotty999

my radio has a *slide *control rather than a dial


----------



## Gr3iz

Watch out for sharp edges. I'd hate to hear that you got a *slice *on your finger!


----------



## cwwozniak

A radio with slide controls could be very *slick*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mine has buttons that *click*.


----------



## cwwozniak

Does it have a built-in *clock*?


----------



## Gr3iz

And batteries so that the time *locks *in again after a power outage!


----------



## cwwozniak

Most *folks *would like that feature.


----------



## dotty999

apart from those who are *fools*


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, it all *looks *good until the battery dies and you can't find an economical replacement!


----------



## cwwozniak

I would not be surprised if you would need some special *tools *to open the battery compartment.


----------



## Gr3iz

Special *bolts*, perhaps ...


----------



## dotty999

I wonder how many *volts* the batteries had


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't know the voltage by I do know they are shaped like a couple of *ovals*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Those would probably *solve *the problem!


----------



## cwwozniak

I think that they are made by *elves *in a hollow tree.


----------



## dotty999

do the elves wear *levi's* ?


----------



## cwwozniak

They go through *piles *of them every month.


----------



## dotty999

did your *spies* tell you so?


----------



## cwwozniak

It was one of the *Spice *Girls that told me.


----------



## dotty999

they used to be one of the top *picks* in the UK charts years ago


----------



## Gr3iz

I prefer to *stick *with the classics, personally!


----------



## cwwozniak

Do you raise a big *stink *if forced to listen to something else?


----------



## Gr3iz

I *think *I can tune out almost anything but opera or disco/(C)rap ...


----------



## dotty999

that's what I recently *thunk*


----------



## cwwozniak

Some of those songs could *haunt *your mind for days.


----------



## dotty999

which could quite easily leave you looking *gaunt*


----------



## Gr3iz

I've always possessed a *giant *dislike for Disco/(C)rap!!!


----------



## dotty999

then no one could *taint *your choice of music I'm sure


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm surely not a *saint*, but then, there's usually a lot more fun to be had with the sinners! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

indeed but there's always a* sting* in the tail should you choose the wrong one


----------



## Gr3iz

The *thing *is, everybody's got their own idea of right and wrong answers ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Exactly; what is *right *to one person, could be wrong to another.


----------



## Gr3iz

There are times I *might *choose to disagree with you, but this isn't one ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That may have happened at least *eight *times before.


----------



## Gr3iz

Care to shed any *light *on how you came up with this figure?


----------



## dotty999

Chuck may be *tight* lipped on the subject


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps I could catch him one *night *after he's had a few tongue-looseners ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I *think* that could be a good idea


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't know if I would spill the beans, but I might drop a few *hints*.


----------



## dotty999

well *shine* a light! I just can't wait!


----------



## Gr3iz

Best catch him when he *dines*, I believe ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It would not hurt if I was *wined *while I dined.


----------



## dotty999

as long as you didn't *whine*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Or act like a big *hiney*!


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer it if he acted like my *Honey*


----------



## cwwozniak

Would I be out of place if I were to admit that Dotty's last post made me a bit *horny*?


----------



## dotty999

some may want to lock *horns *with you on that thought!


----------



## cwwozniak

At least you didn't *snort *with laughter over my comment.


----------



## dotty999

nor did I *snore*, in fact you woke me up fast!


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder who is keeping *score *here?


----------



## dotty999

have I told you I'm going to the seaside to be beside the *shore* for a few days?


----------



## plodr

Any one here *short* of cash?


----------



## Gr3iz

I could probably afford a *roast *beef sandwich, but not enough for the family! Dotty, enjoy!!


----------



## dotty999

you can take over the *reins* if you like


----------



## cwwozniak

You're the only one that can *reign *over this game.


----------



## dotty999

there may be groans or *grins* from others on that train of thought


----------



## cwwozniak

I can see *signs *of that happening.


----------



## dotty999

perhaps many *sighs *are emitted by some


----------



## cwwozniak

Some may even have *hissy *fits.


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure a *hussy* might!


----------



## cwwozniak

She might even throw pieces of *sushi *to show her displeasure!


----------



## dotty999

or grain *husks* she found in the barn


----------



## cwwozniak

or she might just *smush *the sushi with the husks.


----------



## dotty999

or *smash *them with her fists


----------



## cwwozniak

It would be a *shame *if she hurt her hands while doing so.


----------



## plodr

Don't do things that *harms* others.


----------



## cwwozniak

The consequences could be quite *harsh *if you do.


----------



## plodr

Maybe a *shard* from a broken plate will hit you.


----------



## dotty999

and the *chard* would fall from it and hit the floor


----------



## plodr

parts spilled unto a *chair*


----------



## dotty999

and caused a *chain* of events to occur


----------



## cwwozniak

that led to a *panic *in the streets


----------



## dotty999

which caused many to suffer from* pains* in their


----------



## cwwozniak

lower *spine*.


----------



## dotty999

which were alleviated by drinking *pints*


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope that it wasn't *paint *that they were drinking.


----------



## dotty999

that could set their *pants* on fire!


----------



## cwwozniak

That could roast some body *parts *I don't even want to think about.


----------



## dotty999

now that caused my mind to *stray *for sure!


----------



## cwwozniak

Talk about getting a *nasty *burn.


----------



## dotty999

which resulted in a *hasty* decision


----------



## cwwozniak

Don't you *hate *it when that happens?


----------



## dotty999

what happened to five letters?


----------



## cwwozniak

dotty999 said:


> what happened to five letters?


Ooops. I hate when I screw up like that. Was thinking plural but there was a problem between the chair and the keyboard. Let's try:

I bet a person *hates *when that happens.


----------



## dotty999

there's no *shame* in it, been there done that several times!


----------



## cwwozniak

Can you *share *any tips on how to avoid such mistakes?


----------



## dotty999

keep your mind *sharp *and hopefully it wont happen again


----------



## cwwozniak

I just need to keep a firm *grasp *on remembering the rules.


----------



## dotty999

well don't let the *grass* grow before you've worked it out


----------



## cwwozniak

That should not be a problem, as long as I don't hit any *snags *along the way.


----------



## dotty999

or hungry *stags* looking for food!


----------



## cwwozniak

I have heard they will jump over *gates *to get to the food.


----------



## dotty999

they may suffer *fates *worse than death doing so!


----------



## cwwozniak

Most people will forget all about that *after *a while.


----------



## dotty999

that would be a* treat*!


----------



## cwwozniak

To some, it just might be *water *under the bridge.


----------



## dotty999

well that would be a *waste*


----------



## cwwozniak

Well, nobody *wants *to waste something like that.


----------



## dotty999

indeed, you need it to wash your *pants*!


----------



## cwwozniak

Oh my, I must have gotten some *paint *on them.


----------



## Gr3iz

It *pains *me to hear that!


----------



## cwwozniak

Stay calm. I'm not some kind of *pansy*, who'll cry over it


----------



## dotty999

are you one of those *Yanks* who is full of bravado at times?


----------



## cwwozniak

Let me just say that you will not see me waving a white *hanky *at the first sign of danger.


----------



## dotty999

nor indulging in hanky *panky* either!


----------



## cwwozniak

I would be concerned that someone might *spank *me if I did.


----------



## dotty999

instead they may be kind and generous and offer you a ham *shank*


----------



## cwwozniak

That would be better than *shark *fin soup.


----------



## dotty999

you wouldn't want to go anywhere near *sharp *teeth!


----------



## cwwozniak

One could end up in very bad *shape *for not heeding such a warning.


----------



## dotty999

possibly like a squashed* peach*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you jump off your *perch *to squash that peach?


----------



## cwwozniak

Would you also jump off your *porch *to squash that peach?


----------



## dotty999

only if I had a *torch* to see it in the dark


----------



## Gr3iz

You could always chart your way in advance, so you can make your way in the dark ...


----------



## dotty999

just as long as I could stay on the right *track*


----------



## Gr3iz

You need to stay to the right of the *crate *blocking your way ...


----------



## dotty999

indeed or it could cause someone to become *irate*


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially if one were *tired *to begin with ...


----------



## dotty999

being *fired *up isn't always a good thing!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll try not to get you all *riled *up, then ...


----------



## cwwozniak

One way to rile her up is to *rifle *through her personal belongings .


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't blame her! I'd never touch her *files*!


----------



## dotty999

you'd lose one of your nine *lives* if you tried!


----------



## cwwozniak

They would have one *devil *of a time trying to avoid Dotty's wrath.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can almost picture her *livid*!


----------



## dotty999

it would be a *vivid* memory for sure!

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

The buzzards you be fighting to *divvy *up the remains of the poor soul.


----------



## Gr3iz

That conjures up a *vivid *graphic!

Sorry guys. I could see no other way out of that hole other than to back out the way we came in ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

sometimes you're a real *divid*


----------



## Gr3iz

Does that make me *David *or Goliath? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

whichever one is less *vapid*


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose that would be a *valid *answer, if I were looking for a vague response! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Is there any way to *avoid *that?

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

If there were, it probably *voids *the warranty ...

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

There wouldn't be a *solid *reason for preventing it.


----------



## dotty999

I think Mark's let it *slide* for now

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Of course, I'm the old-fashioned guy that prefers knobs and *dials *over buttons and touch screens ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That would be *ideal *situation for me, as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

However, that's not the hand that life has *dealt *us ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Life sometimes *leads *us in unexpected directions.


----------



## Gr3iz

No matter how much we beg and *plead *otherwise ...


----------



## dotty999

perhaps there are *deals* to be made


----------



## cwwozniak

Someone would need to be dumb *arsed *to not take such a deal


----------



## dotty999

I wasn't aware you'd be *armed* with such an expletive


----------



## cwwozniak

It depends on my *frame *of mind at the time.

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

and if it caused a *flame* to ignite

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

If you do get a nice flame, I've got some good seasoned *maple *logs we can burn ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I might *amble *by and check out such a fire.


----------



## Gr3iz

Some of those logs may be usable as *beams *if you were to build a log cabin ...


----------



## dotty999

*maybe *that could work


----------



## cwwozniak

I won't be a *meany *and say it would not work.


----------



## dotty999

I hope you *meant* that!


----------



## cwwozniak

Would I need to *atone *if I didn't?


----------



## dotty999

only if you were *alone*


----------



## Gr3iz

And *not* a *clone*!


----------



## dotty999

or a *clown*!

which reminds me, Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe the wind has been *blown *out of my sails ...

Hi hon! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Did it feel like an *elbow *poke in the ribs?


----------



## Gr3iz

Indeed! A *bloke *can get hurt bad that way! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

The outcome could be *bleak*, indeed.


----------



## Gr3iz

No telling what she may *break*!


----------



## cwwozniak

I bet she could *wreak *some real havoc if she set her mind to it.


----------



## Gr3iz

You think she might be some sort of *maker *of trouble?


----------



## dotty999

certainly not a *baker *of bread!


----------



## Gr3iz

I will be a taker of your word on that, my dear birthday girl ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Our birthday girl can *tweak *any guys interest in her.


----------



## dotty999

being an Aquarian I'm supposed to be a *water* bearer though I'd prefer it to be champagne


----------



## Gr3iz

That might be more of a *treat *for the birthday boy!

Happy Birthday Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

unless it made him feel *ratty*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Now, Dotty. Don't be *catty*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

would you prefer me to be *batty*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Better that than overly *tarty *... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

or boringly *farty*


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey, it's your *party*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

*Aptly *put, Mark, and thank you.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as I cover my head with a silver *plate*, I should be safe from any repercussions ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe the opposite will happen and she'll *plant *a big kiss on top of your head.


----------



## dotty999

or hit him with a* plank*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Can't I claim it was all a big *prank*?


----------



## cwwozniak

You might find yourself wearing a *brank*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've got to start using my *brain *some more ...


----------



## dotty999

I hope there's more than a *grain* of truth in that statement


----------



## Gr3iz

Once *again*, you catch me spouting off ...


----------



## dotty999

your spouting *gains* recognition across the site


----------



## Gr3iz

If I wake up *slain*, you will be one of the suspects, you know ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

oh heck! I'd better catch the first flight outa here to *Spain*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Meanwhile, I'm just a mysterious *stain *on the carpet ...


----------



## dotty999

I hope that stain doesn't *stink*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, that certainly takes the *sting *out of my demise! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I could *sling *you a few more words of wisdom


----------



## Gr3iz

I *cling *to the edge of my seat in anticipation! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

can you see my *bling* from there?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd be *blind *if I didn't! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

then you wouldn't know if I was a *blond* or brunette


----------



## Gr3iz

You're just trying to raise my *blood *pressure now, aren't you? You vixen ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

as long as it doesn't cause a *flood* of tears


----------



## Gr3iz

Only a *fool's* gonna cry when they meet you!


----------



## dotty999

as long as they don't become *aloof *it's fine


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll have the worst ones clear the *floor *to make room for the rest ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That should be OK if they don't *drool *all over the place and make it worse.


----------



## dotty999

*lordy* that could be bad!


----------



## cwwozniak

You could almost say it would be grody.


----------



## Gr3iz

One could, if one were out of one's *gourd*! Or a Valley Girl ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Just be careful, or they might go *rogue *on you.


----------



## Gr3iz

You think they might be *rough *on an old man?


----------



## dotty999

you're too *tough* for anyone to even try!


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you saying I may have a *ghost *of a chance?


----------



## dotty999

you'd have to threaten to *shoot* me before I'd admit anything!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Those *are some heavy duty words, my dear! That would be the last thing I'd want to do with you ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

do you have a* short* list I could check out?


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I can tell you this, taking out the *trash *is *not* on the list!


----------



## dotty999

it could dirty your *shirt*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Removing shirts could be no lower than *third *on the list ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

so am I *hired* to remove some?


----------



## Gr3iz

I would be some sort of *weird *moron to refuse such an offer! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

then I'll *drive *over right now!


----------



## Gr3iz

We can go out to the *diner *first so we have enough energy for the rest of the list ...


----------



## dotty999

as long as you don't become *inert *it could work 

bedtime for me, catch up with you tomorrow Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Lately, that's been becoming a *trend *... ;-)

Good night Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

I thought this thread was going to become X *rated*, the way the two of you were going on.


----------



## dotty999

I *dread* to think what he's gonna say next, he's trying to lead me astray!

my smilies aren't working!


----------



## cwwozniak

He may not be the only one *ready *to do so.


----------



## dotty999

Oh I say! he who *dares *wins!


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you like to *share *some more of that philosophy?


----------



## dotty999

nope,to do so could make you as *sharp* as me


----------



## cwwozniak

You might be better to *scrap *any ideas of Dotty revealing any of her philosophies, Mark.


----------



## dotty999

indeed, some might *scare *him to death!


----------



## Gr3iz

And here I *raced *home to don my asbestos underwear for nothing ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure I would have *raved* over it even if I'd just caught a glimpse!


----------



## Gr3iz

The way I *drove*? Or what happened while there? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

my thoughts on both could *drive *me wild!


----------



## Gr3iz

Since we're so close to the *river*, there's a way to cool you off again ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

seeing as I'm an early *riser *I could be there in no time!


----------



## Gr3iz

And you'll probably get here when I *arise *...


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe Dotty would start singing *arias*, if she got a good look.


----------



## dotty999

not at such* areas* I wouldn't!


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps if I knew what *arena *we were playing in, it would help ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You *aren't* going to be selling tickets to this, are you?


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah. Then I'd have to involve a ticket *agent *and it just gets too complicated ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That could have created quite a bit of *angst*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, if all the world's a *stage*, I live way, way, *way* off Broadway! ;-)


----------



## KomputerKid

If I was the actor the play would be *stale.*


----------



## Gr3iz

That's why it *takes *a village ...


----------



## KomputerKid

A village by the *Lakes *to fish.


----------



## Gr3iz

The thoughts of that *makes *it hard to go to work ...


----------



## KomputerKid

He *Fakes* being sick and doesn't go to work.


----------



## Gr3iz

If one were bitten by a *snake*, one would not have to fake it ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

The thought of being bitten by a snake makes me *shake *all over.


----------



## Gr3iz

Some of them will *chase *you a good distance ...

Hey Chuck!


----------



## KomputerKid

I'll try not to let them *phase* me.


----------



## dotty999

hopefully that wouldn't happen if you were followed by *sheep* either

Hi Brandon!


----------



## KomputerKid

That sounds like a wild and *wooly *story.

Hi dotty.


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! You actually changed all *5* letters! ;-) Care to try again, Brandon?


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe he needs a good night's *sleep *in order to better play the game.


----------



## Gr3iz

I could understand a momentary *lapse *of reason in someone closer to our age ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

We have *ample *opportunities to make such errors.


----------



## Gr3iz

And then *plead *our cases and excuses to our lady Dotty afterward ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Hopefully, our *pleas *will not fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Gr3iz

Otherwise, the *slaps *will not miss!


----------



## dotty999

I have *plans* for you both so beware!

Hi Mark, Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

Dear, sweet Dotty, it's *plain *to see that you've misinterpreted our words. Must be that language barrier ... ;-)

Hi there ...


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't have one if I was in *Spain*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd suffer the *pangs *of hunger, not caring for the cuisine ...


----------



## dotty999

you could lose weight and your *pants* might fall down!


----------



## Gr3iz

I have been! And they are! I need a new belt, or *stamp *a new hole in my old one!


----------



## dotty999

you gonna *stump* up the cash for a new belt then?


----------



## Gr3iz

It's either that or *slump *over and hold my pants up with my hands ...


----------



## dotty999

or you could eat more and become *plump*!


----------



## cwwozniak

And walk around with a colorful *plume *in his hair.

Hi Dotty!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Not while I still have a *pulse*!


----------



## KomputerKid

But please don't carry a *purse*.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would clash with my *spurs *...


----------



## KomputerKid

Plus you don't have a *spare*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I could select one of my bullet-proof *capes *...


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi guys. Thought I'd stop by and *scope *things out.


----------



## Gr3iz

That only *poses *a problem when we're talking about you! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

hope you've got me *roses *for Valentine's day tomorrow!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Cross *my heart I did! They should be there tomorrow, first thing! Let me know if they don't make it ...

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

I'll *score *you highly for being attentive if they arrive on my doorstep tomorrow


----------



## Gr3iz

And you can throw *rocks *at me if they are not ... Small rocks ...


----------



## dotty999

I should stuff your mouth with *socks* so no one can hear you scream when I get the whip out for a no show!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, that *sucks*! Maybe I gave them the wrong address. Check with your neighbors ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd bet mega *bucks *you're fibbing!


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe I should buy some *scuba *gear and hide out underwater for a while 'til this blows over ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Sounds like somebody is getting a little *saucy *around here.


----------



## Gr3iz

With good *cause*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Makes one want to *pause *and reflect.


----------



## Gr3iz

I paused, but only for the *space *of time it took to finish reading our entry ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I take it that it didn't take much time for you to *parse *my entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

There's more than a *scrap *of truth there ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You probably had no issues with trying to *grasp *what I had to say.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've been here through pages and *pages *of your posts. I grok you, my friend! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

*Egads*! Your eyes must be tired from all of that reading.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, it's been said that my *head's* not right anyway, but it wasn't done all at once ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe you're just going through a *phase*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Next time you notice it, please just *shake *me. Perhaps I was dreaming ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You're not the kind of person that get mad if someone *wakes *you from a pleasant dream, are you?


----------



## Gr3iz

It's not easy to wake me. I've been known to sleep through house-shaking thunder. However, a slight whiff of smoke, or a kid crying, and I'm wide *awake*!


----------



## cwwozniak

The kind of awakening would *wreak *havoc on my trying to go back to sleep.


----------



## Gr3iz

The smell of smoke could *wreck *just about anyone's night! I know it did mine about 35 years ago!


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope that you don't *cower *just thinking about it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah, I *wrote *that off to experience. Not one I'd like to repeat!


----------



## cwwozniak

I'm glad you took that *route*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nor would I like to clean *grout *with a Q-tip!


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather tickle a *trout*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Is that the *truth*?


----------



## cwwozniak

Some say that the truth *hurts*, sometimes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, the truth is, I'd give her the *shirt *off my back! (Hoping she'd do the same for me!) <leer> ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

That would be a *sight *to behold, indeed!


----------



## Gr3iz

I *might *just get a rolling pin knot on my skull for suggesting it ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

The might cause some *mirth *around here, but not for you.


----------



## Gr3iz

It wouldn't be the first time. It's probably not even the second or *third *time ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think anybody could avoid it ever happening to them, no matter how hard they *tried*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess it doesn't hurt that I'm a card-carrying member of the *Dirty *Old Men of America ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

obviously I am the *deity* here to be obeyed and you have to clean up your act or else!


----------



## Gr3iz

Uh-oh! I guess I *timed *that last remark incorrectly ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

perhaps if you'd* mimed* it I wouldn't have noticed


----------



## Gr3iz

If I'd gotten *mired *down in details, you may have missed it, too ...


----------



## dotty999

not enough detail can get you *fired*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't suppose you meant as a *rifle *can be fired, eh?


----------



## dotty999

no *flies *on you for working that out


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey! I was almost a *lifer *in the Special Needs classes ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I've *filed *that info for future reference


----------



## Gr3iz

If you *liked *that one, I can likely come up with some more excuses ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

ok then get them *lined *up for my perusal


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll have to dig them out of the *linen *closet where I hide them in with the towels, to keep them fresh ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

perhaps a trip on an ocean* liner* would refresh you


----------



## Gr3iz

Nothing could be *finer*! Unless, of course, I had you by my side ...


----------



## dotty999

you'd find me hiding behind the *ferns* waiting to be discovered


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet you'd smell nice and *fresh*!


----------



## dotty999

fresher than a new *sheaf *of corn!


----------



## Gr3iz

That alleviates many of my *fears*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, I thought that nothing could *freak *you out.


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose there are still a few things that will *break *my momentum ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Would a couple of angry grizzly *bears *be one of those things?


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess it would depend on whether I was behind a large, steel fence or standing there with just a *spear* in my hand!


----------



## dotty999

Would you be likely to *swear* at them?


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't know about that, but he might break into a *sweat*.


----------



## dotty999

that wouldn't smell *sweet*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I can't *tweet *it, I don't do dat ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Does one need to wear a *tweed *jacket in order to play this game?


----------



## Gr3iz

I can't. I left mine out in the *weeds *and now it's a spider's apartment building ...


----------



## dotty999

did you leave it for a couple of *weeks*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah. I thought it had floated down to the *sewer *system, but I guess not ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I bet it *reeks *to high heaven by now.


----------



## Gr3iz

I try to *steer *clear of it now ...


----------



## dotty999

you'd need nerves of *steel* to inhale the rotten odour for long


----------



## cwwozniak

or at *least *a very good gas mask.


----------



## Gr3iz

It sounds like it may be a *feast *for maggots ...


----------



## dotty999

or a hungry *beast*


----------



## Gr3iz

Think *bears *would like that sorta thing?


----------



## cwwozniak

Would some wild *boars *like it as well?


----------



## Gr3iz

Certainly not the kind that dress in silk *robes*!


----------



## cwwozniak

What if they they wore silk *boxer *shorts?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure I'd want to *probe *that deep to find out that information ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I bet you said that with a *poker *face.


----------



## Gr3iz

As I *spoke*, a bit of my lips curled up slightly, but you'd really have had to be paying attention ...


----------



## dotty999

surely that's one of your *jokes?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Why? Did I look like a *joker *to you? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I take it Mark doesn't look like a midnight *toker *either.


----------



## Gr3iz

That was in my *other *life ...


----------



## dotty999

or maybe *three *lives ago!


----------



## Gr3iz

Back when I lived in the *trees*?


----------



## cwwozniak

Weren't those trees on the side of a *steep *hill?


----------



## Gr3iz

That hill was so steep it had no *peers *to compare to ...


----------



## cwwozniak

If I recall, you had *pears *growing on some of those trees.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes! Several *pairs*! Plus spares ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

It was wise to have spares, should an increased need for pears *arise*.


----------



## dotty999

I might have to *prise* him away from the pears!


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as it's not near the time when the pears begin to *ripen *...


----------



## dotty999

you don't get a *prize* for them!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll have to *gripe *and complain about that!


----------



## dotty999

you may need to get to *grips *with the negative response!


----------



## cwwozniak

He may get *grins *from some onlookers.


----------



## dotty999

there's more than a *grain* of truth in what you say!


----------



## cwwozniak

Then again, some may just *groan*.


----------



## dotty999

there's a *range* of noises they might make!


----------



## Gr3iz

Some may just be *green *with envy! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

They would have to have a lot of *nerve *to do such a thing.


----------



## Gr3iz

I meet such people *every *single day ...


----------



## cwwozniak

They're probably more abrasive than 40 grit *emery *cloth.


----------



## Gr3iz

Certainly not the type to wish one a *Merry *Christmas, that's for sure!


----------



## cwwozniak

*Mercy *me; I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Gr3iz

But, as always, the *cream *will rise to the top. We'll know who's who ...


----------



## dotty999

if it takes too long someone may end up with *cramp*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe it will be that *tramp *from down the street ...


----------



## dotty999

the one who rides all day on the local *trams*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Trying to *steam *up the glasses of the local businessmen ...


----------



## dotty999

whilst looking for *stale* food for his next meal


----------



## Gr3iz

Because it's much *later *than he thinks ...


----------



## dotty999

due to his *water* resistant watch getting soaked


----------



## Gr3iz

While he was trying to *write *his suicide note under 12 feet of water.


----------



## cwwozniak

Having a cast on his *wrist *hindered his note writing.


----------



## Gr3iz

That was just the last *straw*! He couldn't take any more!


----------



## cwwozniak

It was the *worst *feeling in the world, as far as he was concerned.


----------



## Gr3iz

Worse than a tree in an electrical *storm*!


----------



## cwwozniak

Getting a bit *moist *would be the least of your problems in such a situation.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not a place I'd want to be in the *midst *of!


----------



## dotty999

I'd be too *timid* to be there for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet if they *timed *your exit, you'd break all kinds of land speed records! ;-)

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

only if I *mimed *my response in 5 different languages to beat all records!

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd hate to get *mired *down in all the paperwork required for that little feat!


----------



## cwwozniak

Think how bad it would be if your pen *dried *up while filling out all that paperwork.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *dread *the thought!


----------



## cwwozniak

I have *heard *it can happen at the most inopportune times.


----------



## Gr3iz

You're never *ready *for something like that ...


----------



## dotty999

I must add that to my daily *diary!*


----------



## Gr3iz

I take it you make entries *daily*? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

indeed, I don't *dally*!


----------



## Gr3iz

This *lady's* got it together! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

that's cos I'm a true *lassy *


----------



## cwwozniak

And she *plays *well with other people.


----------



## Gr3iz

And only *slaps *when there's no other choice ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

and I rarely make any freudian *slips!*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd bet there would be YouTube *clips *of any you have made ...


----------



## dotty999

You wont find any of my *blips* online!


----------



## Gr3iz

Which, I'm sure, keeps you in a state of perpetual *bliss*!


----------



## dotty999

Having all my *bills* paid does the trick for me!


----------



## Gr3iz

Be *still *my heart!


----------



## dotty999

surely you don't want it to *stall*!


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be no *small *problem!


----------



## cwwozniak

Thinking of that happening to them might give a person sweaty *palms*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not something you want while eating *plums*! Makes the fruit taste salty ...


----------



## cwwozniak

All that salt could make your heart *pulse *like crazy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Provides insight into why one *peels *one's fruit first ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I would not be surprised if someone would subject you to a *spiel *on the nutrients in the skins of the fruit.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd probably have to *split *before he end of that tirade!


----------



## cwwozniak

They might be the kind of person that *flips *you the bird if you walk away from them.


----------



## Gr3iz

They'd better hope I'd taken my *pills *that day! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Otherwise, I could see where you might *spoil *their day for them pretty bad


----------



## Gr3iz

Should we open the *polls*?


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think we would be going down a slippery *slope *if we did that.

I am so glad that the polls finally opened today for Chicago's mayoral runoff election. I don't live in Chicago, but we get the Chicago TV stations as our locals on cable. The negative campaign ads for the last few weeks from both candidates were getting real annoying.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nobody spoke out against it, so ...

I hate election time ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think anyone wrote *poems *about them, either.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Poets *are a dying breed ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Not that many people want to learn the *ropes *to write a decent poem.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess it wouldn't be any fun to *grope *with the fact that it's a dead occupation ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Any *group *of people would probably agree with you on that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I have the option to *purge *some of the names on that list?


----------



## cwwozniak

That might cause a *surge *in the number of other people wanting to do the same thing.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *guess *that could happen, if they knew I was making the request ...


----------



## cwwozniak

If anyone has an *issue *with it, that's their problem, not ours.


----------



## dotty999

they may have a problem if they're drug *users*


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like they'd be living under their own self-imposed *curse *...


----------



## cwwozniak

The would need to have *super *determination to try to cure themselves on their own.


----------



## Gr3iz

If they want to continue to have a *pulse*, it would behoove them to try ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That might make them want to take *pause*, and consider their options.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as there are still a few *spare *brain cells working that can connect the dots ...


----------



## cwwozniak

They should be able to *grasp *that concept, even in their current state.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps a quick *spray *with a fire hose would bring them to their senses ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That might make them not want to *stray *from the straight and narrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

That, and maybe a nice bedtime *story *told by a lovely British lass?


----------



## dotty999

or a *sport* review of your choice perhaps


----------



## Gr3iz

There are *parts *of that I'd like to hear, perhaps ...


----------



## dotty999

then we're off to a good *start*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd like to hear the *rants *of those that disagree ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd take a *strap* to their behinds if I thought they wouldn't enjoy it!


----------



## Gr3iz

How do I *paste *my name on that list? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Sounds like someone has masochistic desires that need to be *sated*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope she's not just a big *tease *... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

You might find yourself shedding *tears *if she isn't a tease.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as a *spear *is not on her list of "tools" ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't you'd want a high powered industrial *laser *on her tool list, either.


----------



## Gr3iz

Please *relay *that to her for me ...


----------



## dotty999

*relax* you two and I might try to behave!


----------



## Gr3iz

Behave how? In a *regal *manner? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I'm sure Dotty's behavior would be in a 100% *legal *manner.

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

One can *glean *that from her past posts ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Her reputation is squeaky *clean *... I think.


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably comes from living so close to the *ocean*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

There is more than an *ounce *of wisdom in what you say.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can *count *on one hand the number of times I've heard that! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I bet you would swear to that in a *court *of law.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd swear it on a stack of *trout*!


----------



## cwwozniak

Just watch out in case an *otter *or two tries to steal some of that fish.


----------



## dotty999

it would be a* treat* to see Mark's face should they even try!

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

That smirk makes people think you have a *trait *that is undesirable in one so lovely ...

Hi there!


----------



## dotty999

such a* train* of thought should be ignored by concentrating on my loveliness 

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

My *brain *can't get past the beauty!


----------



## dotty999

perhaps you have more *brawn* than brain


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I don't exactly have a *brown *belt in any Martial arts ...


----------



## dotty999

Neither do I though I do wear a *crown* on special occasions


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet you could draw a large *crowd *in whatever you wear ...


----------



## cwwozniak

The crowd may get a bit *rowdy *if Dotty appeared wearing that crown and nothing else.


----------



## Gr3iz

They, as I, would simply *drown *in her beauty!


----------



## cwwozniak

You would all be *drawn *in by her beauty.

Mark, do ya think that all of this sweet talkin' will prevent Dotty from smacking us across the butt if we make some smarta** remark about her in the future?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd even go as far as to present her with an *award*!

One can only hope, my friend! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe you can find a *dwarf *(Oops! I mean a vertically challenged person) to deliver the award.


----------



## Gr3iz

We can have the presentation on Fisherman's *Wharf*!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think that would draw her *wrath *upon us.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope not! She might be tempted to *throw *us off t he end!


----------



## cwwozniak

And that might not be the *worst *thing that she could do to us.


----------



## Gr3iz

It may, however, only be a smack on the *wrist *...


----------



## dotty999

I might just tear a *strip* off the pair of you


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't threaten us with a *strap*!


----------



## dotty999

it could be something *sharp* like my wit!


----------



## Gr3iz

Is there something you'd like to *share *with us? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I thought about joining a *harem* for fun but decided I wouldn't like the competition


----------



## Gr3iz

In what *realm *would you face any competition? There's nobody like you!


----------



## dotty999

yea yea I'm your *dream* come true


----------



## Gr3iz

The *cream *of the crop! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you are so full of *charm* today!


----------



## Gr3iz

Hon, I've always been full of something that's just out of *reach *... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

But, is it something that will make Dotty *crave *you?


----------



## Gr3iz

If she's *brave *enough, perhaps ...


----------



## dotty999

*Bravo* for trying so hard!


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, maybe you can get Dotty to *favor *you with a private meeting.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be a true act of *valor *on her part!


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps we could converse in *palor* then no one would understand us!


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe we're a lot *paler *than most of the typical speakers of that language ...


----------



## dotty999

*relax*, we could go sunbathing and catch a tan


----------



## Gr3iz

Just to be *clear*, are we wearing our suits? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

no way, we're gonna get* racey*!


----------



## Gr3iz

By the *grace *of all deities, living and dead! Be still my heart!!! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't know if Dotty may have been expecting you to *react *like that.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would just be such a *treat*!


----------



## dotty999

and possibly *xrated *


----------



## Gr3iz

And containing _*SIX*_ letters? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe we can *avert *a crisis if we allow Dotty to change her entry to, "and possibly x _rated_".


----------



## Gr3iz

Chuck, sometimes you can be a life *saver*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Please allow me *savor *that compliment for a while.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps the lovely Ms. D will *favor *you with something more substantial ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

If Ms. D were to grace me with a visit, I could show her the local *flora *and fauna.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kind of a waste of a *royal *visit, eh? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

do we need to* rally* to discuss my blunder?


----------



## cwwozniak

That works for me, as long as the rally isn't too *early *in the day.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's a rare *pearl *we find these days ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Anyone else just *pales *in comparison.


----------



## Gr3iz

You *speak *true words, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

And I bet Ms. D knows how to *spank *someone so that they like it.


----------



## Gr3iz

And, after a quick *snack*, come back for seconds ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

perhaps your snack would be a ham *shank 
*


----------



## Gr3iz

For which I would *thank *you profusely! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I *think* I knew that already


----------



## Gr3iz

A nice *thick *slice, please ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

ok *chick 
*


----------



## Gr3iz

The *hicks *in the sticks always thought I was a chick, but the facial hair convinced them otherwise ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think an Arab *sheik *would want you in his harem if that were the case.


----------



## Gr3iz

I would use the tools of the *hiker *and put my feet to good use getting out of there, quickly!


----------



## dotty999

I'd be the *biker* following your tracks!


----------



## cwwozniak

Dotty, you would probably pass Mark, even if he was hiking at a *brisk *pace.


----------



## dotty999

that could prove *risky* if I caught up with him Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

*Yikes*! Don't want either of you taking any chances.


----------



## dotty999

perhaps it would be safer to go fly *kites*


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't ask me to try to *skate*, roller or ice!


----------



## dotty999

oh no! you could end up in a right old *state*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Indeed! It would not be a *smart *thing to do ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You might end up being attacked by a *swarm *of angry bees.


----------



## Gr3iz

I could avoid the bees by heading for the *marsh*, but that comes with its own set of problems ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Is there anything you could *smear *on yourself to keep the bees away?


----------



## Gr3iz

By all *means*, yes, but I wonder what that might attract?


----------



## cwwozniak

*Makes *me wonder, too.


----------



## Gr3iz

A *snake *might be a welcome threat as opposed to other things I could imagine ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You wouldn't want some grizzly bear to make a *snack *out of you either.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nor any *packs *of wolves!


----------



## dotty999

I'd seek cover in one of the local *parks*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Must we continue to *speak *of this?


----------



## dotty999

you serve a *spank* for that


----------



## Gr3iz

You've got a lot of *spunk*, young lady! I'm game if you are ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Depends, if I'm feeling *punky,* that would be a no


----------



## Gr3iz

My dear, you've got me wrapped around your *pinky *... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Sounds like Dotty gets rather *picky *when she is feeling punky.


----------



## Gr3iz

I suspect the cost of finding out for certain is rather *pricy*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

ask *Percy*, he may know!


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh? Now I'm at the *mercy *of some bloke named Percy? What next? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I'm sure Dotty would have a *merry *old time, thinking up what could come next.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as it does not involve *emery *cloth and salt, I think we'll be OK ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I shiver *every *time I think of that.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *never *want to go through that again! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you wouldn't have the *nerve*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahem, Dotty, dear, you forgot to change a letter ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I am on the *verge *of a panic attack, waiting for Dotty's reply.


----------



## Gr3iz

It was a *grave *error she made there! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

But, she did it with such *grace*.


----------



## Gr3iz

You could probably *trace *that back to her upbringing ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I can see how you could *reach *such a conclusion


----------



## dotty999

I doubt either of you would *cheer *at my error!


----------



## Gr3iz

*There *are some things that we just would not do!


----------



## cwwozniak

No one would have the *heart *to say a bad thing about her.


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet she'll *treat *you to a smile for that one! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

such kind words could make me quite* teary*


----------



## Gr3iz

It may take a *great *big hug to calm you down ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd love someone to *greet *me with a big hug!


----------



## Gr3iz

If I could slip through a magic *grate *and appear on your doorstep, I'd be there in a flash!


----------



## dotty999

well that certainly wouldn't make me feel *irate*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I probably wouldn't even need a *trail *of breadcrumbs to return. I may not want to come home ...


----------



## dotty999

You'd probably want to stay *later *than planned


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll *clear *my calendar, indefinitely!


----------



## dotty999

*Relax* and think about it first


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll just lube up my *axles *and get rolling ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Everything should be OK, as long as neither one of you is wearing some kind of kinky *latex *outfit.


----------



## Gr3iz

The attire will be discussed at a *later *date, in private, of course ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I'm sure you two would have *great *time.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd enjoy it, even if I stripped my *gears*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

good of you to *share *that with us!


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope I wasn't too *harsh *...

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

Obviously not otherwise you could expect a *sharp *retort 

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I *grasp *your meaning! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

particularly when lying on the *grass *


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm older and *sager *than I was in those days ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

but you still have the odd *surge *or two?


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose I still get the occasional urge for using real *sugar*, too, but I suppress it ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Do you do that on the advice of some food *gurus*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah. I resist the *urges *due to diabetes ...


----------



## dotty999

I couldn't hazard a *guess* as to what those urges really are


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes you can be *super *smart! ;-) And then there are times like this ... LOL!!


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, that last comment may be a *setup *for a whack in the behind from Ms. Dotty


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you just trying to *stump *me to come up with a reason to protest?


----------



## cwwozniak

I take it you would not be *upset *if she did that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not I, but we'll have to see what she *types *when she shows up ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I doubt that whatever she type will have any *typos *in it.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've caught a few misplaced *posts*, but always grammatically correct ...


----------



## cwwozniak

She is prone to want to take a *strop *to anyone that gets on her wrong side.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder which *store *she got hers in?


----------



## dotty999

now that's another *story*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Might we hear that story at your *roast*?


----------



## dotty999

maybe if you eventually raise a *toast* to moi


----------



## Gr3iz

If I *start*, I'll never stop talking about you!


----------



## dotty999

Good! I know you're not *stark* staring mad so please continue!


----------



## Gr3iz

Wow! There's a lot at *stake *now!


----------



## dotty999

do I need to *shake* you up to encourage you?


----------



## Gr3iz

Can we do that in the privacy of that *shack *over there? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Does it have a hay *stack *for comfort?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd have to be *stark *raving mad to suggest it if it didn't ...


----------



## dotty999

It would have been the last *straw* if you hadn't!


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, maybe you could entertain Dotty by playing a *sitar*.


----------



## dotty999

that could prove to be a real *trial* of my nerves!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll leave something like that to my *rival*. The only thing I can play is a stereo ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd like to be entertained by a* laird*, very british doncha know


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm as common as a *dairy *farmer ...


----------



## cwwozniak

In that case, put a *daisy *in her hair.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Sadly*, I cannot find any daisies. Can I use a rose, instead?


----------



## dotty999

Would you send me one* daily*?


----------



## Gr3iz

In an *ideal *world, I'd like nothing better! However, finances being what they are ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, I don't think Dotty would bid you *adieu *if you didn't send her flowers every day.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's good, because I have run out of *ideas *on how to provide such a service ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe you can give her necklace of some (inexpensive) shiny *beads*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure *beats *nothing!


----------



## dotty999

It would be something to *boast* about though


----------



## Gr3iz

Anything to give you a *boost*, my dear!

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

not from one of those dirty *books *I hope!

Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

I was hoping that your *diary *would read like one of them! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

dotty999 said:


> *books *





Gr3iz said:


> *diary *


I thought the game was change one letter, not all five.  

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops! I got hung up on _dirty _and my eyes went no further ... ;-)

As long as I don't get any dirty *looks*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

At first, I thought that perhaps you were playing fast and *loose *with the rules.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can tell I'm not playing with any *fools *around here ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Most of the *folks *are pretty sharp around here.


----------



## Gr3iz

But, don't trust everyone. Don't give up your *locks *and keys just yet ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I've been around the *block *a few times, and wouldn't dream of doing something like that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty would likely call you a pretty smart *bloke *... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

sure would from my side of the *globe*!


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder what she would say if she knew I *ogled *her body every chance that I had.


----------



## Gr3iz

She'd probably hope you kept yourself well-*oiled *against old age and rust!


----------



## dotty999

perhaps a rub down with a large *olive *might help


----------



## Gr3iz

If he *lived *closer, would you volunteer to do that for him?


----------



## dotty999

He'd be *livid* if I didn't offer!


----------



## Gr3iz

He might be a bit of a *devil*, you know! Or is that what you're counting on? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Indeed! I might do the dance of the seven *veils* to encourage him!


----------



## cwwozniak

Dotty, you just might become one of my *vices *if you did that.


----------



## Gr3iz

No matter how you *slice *it, it sounds like you're in for the time of your life!


----------



## cwwozniak

There may be too many *miles *between us for most practical purposes.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd be saving up my *dimes *to make that trip!!


----------



## dotty999

You two sure make me *smile *


----------



## Gr3iz

And, a precious smile that is, too! A beacon to all *males *for miles around!


----------



## cwwozniak

She has *ample *ways of attracting males.


----------



## Gr3iz

So why are you not on a *plane *right now?


----------



## cwwozniak

A rather thin wallet prevents me from making any such *plans*.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's what *loans *are for, for realizing dreams! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

That puts an interesting *slant *on things


----------



## Gr3iz

You could learn some new *slang*. American English is much different than UK English!


----------



## dotty999

Indeed it is though I hope you don't *sling *your hook! Brit slang


----------



## Gr3iz

My dear, I *cling *to your every word!


----------



## cwwozniak

I sometimes find that slang defies any type of *logic*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if they have a word for drain *clogs *that we aren't aware of?


----------



## cwwozniak

We might need to check some dictionary *blogs *for a possible word suggestion.


----------



## dotty999

I can see you're not a pair of *slobs* with such ongoing activity!!


----------



## Gr3iz

You *bless *us with your mere presence!


----------



## dotty999

your kind words give me a feeling of such* bliss!*

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

If it weren't for all the *bills *that I'm swamped with, a visit would certainly be in order!


----------



## dotty999

now that almost *fills *me with joy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just seeing you here *lifts *my spirits!


----------



## dotty999

as long as I don't scare you *stiff*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Among other *stuff*, that sounds like something to look forward to!! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

perhaps I should mention *cuffs* at this point too


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh! I could get in so much trouble right now!!! ;-)

Fur-lined cuffs? With ear *muffs*? Any other stuff?


----------



## dotty999

body pampering powder *puffs* too!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good idea! They'd cover up the *scuff *marks!


----------



## cwwozniak

I really had to *focus *on the site rules in order to prevent myself from using a very naughty word as my entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

If you *scour *the thread back, you'll see I had the same dilemma not long ago ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

We'd probably get some timeouts that lasted much longer than a couple of *hours *if we had acted on those impulses.


----------



## Gr3iz

Might just take a vacation at the *shore *with no Internet connection for a while ...


----------



## dotty999

If you do you'd better make it *short* and sweet cos we'd miss ya here!


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah, you'd be talking *trash *about me within a day or two ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

not a chance though maybe the odd *sharp *retort to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Gr3iz

Anything you'd care to *share *with me now?


----------



## dotty999

I was wondering... ever thought of visiting a *harem*?


----------



## Gr3iz

I've *heard *that can be fun, but exhausting! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

It could affect your *heart* too!


----------



## Cookiegal

But your *beard *might get in the way.


----------



## Cookiegal

Whoops, no fair. Dotty you took my spot.


----------



## dotty999

I *dread* the thought of that happening to him

you must be bored if you're playing games!


----------



## Gr3iz

My heart *raced *more with your sentiment than with the thoughts of the harem!


----------



## dotty999

you may need to *brace *yourself as further sentiments may follow!


----------



## Gr3iz

You, my dear, are a 14 caret friend! And here they are: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> You, my dear, are a 14 caret friend! And here they are: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ;-)


Awww.....Mark really *cares *for you Dotty.


----------



## Gr3iz

I love it when new *faces *show up to play with us ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

that one could *scare* us if in a bad mood!


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought we liked it when someone new decides to *crash *our little party here ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

indeed we do just as long as they don't try to *trash* our fun house!


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope they wouldn't be so *brash*!


----------



## dotty999

if so they'd get the *brush* off from me!


----------



## Gr3iz

That would *crush *an ordinary guy!


----------



## dotty999

Enough to make one *curse*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good to see nobody's *cured *you of that! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I *cried *when I read your mean posts.


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't let Dotty *drive *you to drink! (Take a cab instead!) ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't like anyone to be *riven* with guilt for drink driving!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll send you up the *river *without a paddle.


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't be a long *liver* after that!


----------



## Gr3iz

Who'd want to be a *lifer *in the pen?


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather be on an ocean *liner *heading for the USA!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd be *lined *up on the dock waiting for you!!


----------



## dotty999

dressed in your fresh *linen *shirt no doubt


----------



## Gr3iz

We'd need some way for you to pick me out of all the others that might be *lined *up there ...


----------



## dotty999

from linen to others, another go perhaps?


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops! Highlighted the wrong word ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

actually we'd already had *lined* 2 posts back!


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, bloody he!! ... You just get me so excited ... ;-)

I'd be on one of those *lines*, just waiting for you to arrive! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

well I sure wouldn't tell you to *sling* your hook, you make me laugh so much!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't *fling *that hook in my face ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Too lates, it's been *flung*.


----------



## dotty999

I think it landed on the *fungi*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't wanna play any more.


----------



## dotty999

great news as your post doesn't meet the criteria!


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless, of course, she's *using *some sort of code ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It was under the *guise *of something else.


----------



## Gr3iz

Let me *guess*, you couldn't think of a good word ... ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

Then, *segue* into the next word...


----------



## Gr3iz

It may be a little word, one that can be overlooked in a garden of *sedge *...


----------



## TulsaRose

And the garden looks lovely with all the plants that were started from *seeds.*


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as we can keep control of the *weeds*! ;-)

Welcome to the game!


----------



## TulsaRose

Just don't cut down the *Sweet *Mint...it's not a weed. 

Thanks for the welcome, Mark.


----------



## dotty999

too much gardening could make Mark break out in a *sweat*!

Welcome from me too


----------



## Gr3iz

Or end up with *welts *and blisters on my hands!


----------



## TulsaRose

Thanks Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

Gr3iz said:


> Or end up with *welts *and blisters on my hands!


that could happen if you constantly *swept* the floors!


----------



## TulsaRose

Did Mark hurt himself when he fell down the *steep* stairs?


----------



## dotty999

I'd guess so as he probably couldn't* sleep* easy after such a fall


----------



## TulsaRose

If the stairs were covered with *sleet*, he was probably knocked out.


----------



## dotty999

perhaps he just* slept* too long


----------



## TulsaRose

Apparently he *spent *so much time sleeping today, he forgot all about the forum.


----------



## dotty999

Hopefully his *pants* didn't catch fire whilst he was in the land of slumber!


----------



## TulsaRose

I bet that would give him some wild dreams with heated *parts* he couldn't talk about.


----------



## dotty999

*Spare* me the blushes for even thinking about 'em!


----------



## TulsaRose

Dotty, you are too funny! 

Let's hope nobody will *stare*.


----------



## dotty999

I'd allow my eyes to *stray* for a worthy cause!


----------



## TulsaRose

We sound like a couple of *tarts*.


----------



## dotty999

We appear to share a common* trait*!


----------



## TulsaRose

Can we *train *to be better at it? :X3:


----------



## dotty999

Depends if your *brain* is as good as mine!


----------



## TulsaRose

At this stage of the game, I fear my cerebral matter has gone down the *drain*.


----------



## Gr3iz

There are several conclusions that can be *drawn *here ... ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

Let's enjoy a *prawn* cocktail and discuss it.


----------



## Gr3iz

I just love a woman who *wraps *her words with food! ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

Even if it comes from the *swamp* ? ☺


----------



## Gr3iz

If you have control over the *lamps *and can turn the lights down low, I can't see what it looks like ... ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

Dim lighting makes my *palms* clammy. ☺


----------



## dotty999

Are you two making *plans* I shouldn't know about?


----------



## Gr3iz

Its all there in *plain *text ... Just talkin' ... ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

Oh, dear, Dotty...it *pains* me to think you have misconstrued our intent.


----------



## dotty999

I may have to *spank* the pair of you at some point!


----------



## TulsaRose

Well, I wish somebody would! :X3: Just don't set off a *spark*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet her hand really *packs *a wallop! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

A *spray *of my lovely perfume would ignite a spark for sure!


----------



## TulsaRose

I hope someone *prays* for us.


----------



## Gr3iz

You're not like of them there cougars that *preys *on unsuspecting young men, are you? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

If you *press* her for an answer you might like it!


----------



## TulsaRose

Not a cougar...maybe an old, worn out tiger in a long *dress*?


----------



## Gr3iz

And me without a *shred *of dignity! ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

It's a only a *shard*!


----------



## dotty999

Beware the *shark *within!


----------



## TulsaRose

If you put yourself in *harms* way, a shark may be the least of your problems.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll be your lucky *charm *to ward off the evil!


----------



## TulsaRose

That could work if you don't get a *cramp*.


----------



## Gr3iz

That could put a *crimp *in the plan!


----------



## TulsaRose

Especially during *prime* time!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, we really don't need to get *mired *down in that kind of detail ...


----------



## TulsaRose

Yeah, you might get *mixed* reviews...


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like doing a *remix *of a popular old song ...


----------



## TulsaRose

I knew a guy that was a *mixer*...


----------



## Gr3iz

Rosie, you haven't changed a letter, dear ...


----------



## TulsaRose

I knew a guy that was a f*ixer*...

Is that better, sir?


----------



## Gr3iz

I heard he had been *fired*!

Much. Thank you, milady!


----------



## TulsaRose

I thought they *hired* him again?


----------



## Gr3iz

Since he can no longer *drive*, it didn't work out ...


----------



## dotty999

Because he drove his car into a *river*!


----------



## TulsaRose

The car was totaled and he suffered *liver* damage!

Been missing you, Dotty.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now he just racks up his frequent *flier *miles ...


----------



## TulsaRose

He does seem to have a real *flair *for ..


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as he doesn't attempt to shoot off a *flare *inside the plane!


----------



## dotty999

Which could cause more than the suns *glare* to engulf the area!


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't think even an *eagle *would dare fly near something like that!


----------



## TulsaRose

His eyes are beginning to *glaze* now ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe from the glare off of Dotty's *regal *tiara?


----------



## TulsaRose

I hear that Dotty wears the tiara even when she lets the sheep out to *graze*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps she will *grace *us with a glimpse of it?


----------



## TulsaRose

She seems to be missing in action...do you *agree*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe she's heading upriver on a big *barge*?


----------



## dotty999

Indeed that's true, it was quite *large* and I spent a wonderful afternoon sailing along and waving at passers by as though I was the Queen!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm glad you had a *great *time!


----------



## dotty999

Yep, it was a real* treat*!


----------



## TulsaRose

I'm glad you had such a good time out on the *water*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Glad the ship didn't hit a *tower*, especially considering who was "driving" ... ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

If that happened, would Dotty want them to *lower* her into a lifeboat?


----------



## Gr3iz

She'd probably *growl*, loudly, if they didn't! ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

I hope she doesn't go on the *prowl* to find the culprit.


----------



## Gr3iz

Somebody would be in a *world *of hurt! ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

Does she still carry that *sword*?


----------



## dotty999

I'm *sworn *to secrecy on that one!


----------



## TulsaRose

I *swore* I would never divulge your secret!


----------



## Gr3iz

And, yet, your *words *speak otherwise ... ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

Her swordplay often * draws* large crowds of spectators.


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, I've won more than one *award* for my dexterity with sharp implements!


----------



## Gr3iz

It's good to be *aware *of this fact! ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

I would *wager *Dotty is quite capable with cutting edge implements.


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, with as much *grace* as I can muster!


----------



## Gr3iz

You still don't *scare *me, kitten ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Some of my *racey* pics may do the trick!


----------



## Gr3iz

You forget, my dear, that I'm just *crazy *about you! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Please *carry* on, I'd love to hear more!


----------



## Gr3iz

I didn't want to seem so *scary *that you'd run away ...


----------



## TulsaRose

I can't speak for Dotty but you certainly *scare* me. ☺


----------



## Gr3iz

Is that why you *stare *at me like that? ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

Stare? I try to *spare *myself that foolishness. ☺


----------



## Gr3iz

Good, because there may be *parts *that would cause laughter ...


----------



## dotty999

*parks* bottom on the edge of my chair awaiting the next instalment!


----------



## TulsaRose

Did it *spark *your interest when you stared?


----------



## Gr3iz

If she was expecting *stark *naked, she'd be disappointed in either case ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I might have to take a *strap* to you for leading me on!


----------



## TulsaRose

If you do that, Dotty, he will certainly want to *party* with you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Very *aptly *put, Rosie!


----------



## TulsaRose

I just hope she isn't a *patsy* for your clever repartee.


----------



## dotty999

*tapes* mouth shut in case I say too much!


----------



## Gr3iz

You should see your reflection in the plate glass window! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Guess you noticed I was wearing a tight little *latex* dress


----------



## Gr3iz

I haven't been able to *relax *because of it! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

If you drank our *lager *beer you'd surely be relaxed!


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe a *barge *trip don a river might be nice ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Along with a* large* glass of wine to warm you up!


----------



## Gr3iz

I can do without the tangy *grape *juice ...


----------



## dotty999

I see you've started your daily *gripe*


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, you could let the grapes really *ripen *and turn into raisins! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

they could become my *pride* and joy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you *drape *the leaves over your body?


----------



## dotty999

If I did could I expect a *rapid *response?


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet the blood would *drain *from my head! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I believe there's more than a *grain* of truth in that!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Again*, I'd never lie to you! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

That *gains* more credibility every time you say it!


----------



## Gr3iz

I couldn't stand the thought of someone *suing *me over false statements!


----------



## dotty999

I'd make them *sling* their hook for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just check the *glint *in their eyes when you stand there in your grape leaves ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

They probably couldn't speak the *lingo *to explain how they felt at such a rare sight


----------



## Gr3iz

And you probably wore just enough *bling *to cover the essentials ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*Bingo*! you got that right!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm trying to figure out what it will take to get *going *to England ...


----------



## dotty999

If you're talking money then you might have to pawn more than a gold *ingot* to raise the air fare!


----------



## Gr3iz

And do something about this *giant *mountain of bills!


----------



## dotty999

sorry I can't *grant *you any wishes to make those bills disappear!


----------



## Gr3iz

Awwww. That would have been *great*!


----------



## dotty999

Could have been a special *treat* just for you!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd *trade *about anything for that treat!!


----------



## dotty999

Now that's a *grade* one response!


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't let down your *guard*. I haven't given up just yet ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I won't *argue *with Dotty's rating of your response.


----------



## Gr3iz

Look who thinks he can just *barge *in like this with no warning! ;-) Good to see you, pal!


----------



## dotty999

Well it's *great* to see Chuck around here!


----------



## Gr3iz

It is a real *treat*, isn't it!


----------



## cwwozniak

Didn't want you to think that I disappeared without a *trace*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet you just wanted to check in to see if we might *trade *you in on a newer model! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

In that case, would have had *carte *blanche for finding someone.

The last few months at work have been busy with moving from an old server running an old accounting program and desktops running Windows XP to a new server, with updated accounting software, and desktops running Windows 8.1. All new LAN wiring and hardware, too. I was too busy with our own IT issues at work to think about helping anyone here with their problems


----------



## Gr3iz

We had to *brace *ourselves for that possibility, but it seemed such a hassle! ;-)

So they decided to go with Win8? We'd planned that here, but they scrapped those plans and went with Win7. I know that will mean another refresh in another year or two, but I'll be long gone by then and won't care. It's better than having to deal with 8! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

It might have taken some time to *break *in my replacement.

We had a consulting company come in for setting up the new LAN, server, and desktops. It took a lot longer than planned to transfer everybody's documents, emails, and address books from the old computers to the new ones. Biggest problem now is getting used to the programs, oops I mean Apps, in MS-Office 2013, coming from MS-Office 2003.


----------



## Gr3iz

And Dotty would *freak *out with you gone!


----------



## cwwozniak

She might not be the same *after *that.


----------



## Gr3iz

We both know how she *frets *over things ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I can become quite *stern* at times, where do you think you're going? UK?


----------



## Gr3iz

Uh-oh! As it *turns *out, Chuck just came back to stir up trouble, again! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

He must be getting *rusty*, it doesn't work on me!


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe his little *tryst *is affecting his memory ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Am I getting a reputation of being a *satyr*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you rather we invite you to a *roast*, one where you are the "roastee"? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I think I would rather go for a swim with some hungry *orcas*.


----------



## Gr3iz

That is certainly one of the *roads *you can take ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe I could travel that road in a *solar *powered car.


----------



## Gr3iz

How many *loans *would you need to take out to get one of them?


----------



## cwwozniak

I would estimate a few s**t *loads *of loans would cover the purchase cost.


----------



## Gr3iz

And giving up a lot of steak dinners for *salad *...


----------



## dotty999

I'd head to the *dales* where there's plenty of good food on offer


----------



## Gr3iz

*Slide *over and make room for me ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I bet Dotty would have a *smile *on her face when you got there.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd probably have to fight through throngs of other *males *to get to her ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I wouldn't be surprised if there were more males than you find people at shopping *malls *this time of year.

Good morning, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as I don't have to share any of my *meals *with them ...

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't *blame *you for not wanting to share any meals with them.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't want to sit under an old *maple *tree with them, either ...


----------



## dotty999

or even an *apple* tree !


----------



## cwwozniak

That rule might *apply *to any kind of tree.


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, thank you for reminding me Mr *lippy *


----------



## Gr3iz

Wherever we sit, if you start feeling a bit *nippy*, let me know ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, try to get a photo of Dotty in a sexy *pinup *pose.


----------



## Gr3iz

I doubt she'd allow me to *unpin *much ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

She probably wouldn't allow you to *unzip *much, either.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't want to be too *unhip*!


----------



## cwwozniak

I would not suggest giving Dotty a little *pinch*, either.


----------



## Gr3iz

I just might risk a *punch *in the nose for that move ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe you should just take her out for a nice *lunch*.


----------



## dotty999

and a romantic *bunch* of flowers too!


----------



## HOBOcs

Not sure what you guys would *munch* on


----------



## dotty999

perhaps a nice tasty *chump *chop


----------



## Gr3iz

A couple of *chums *having a nice dinner sounds great to me!


----------



## cwwozniak

Sounds like a real *cushy *arrangement to me.


----------



## dotty999

We could eat in a secluded* bushy* area away from prying eyes


----------



## cwwozniak

Hope you don't try anything that would make you *blush *if a stranger came upon the two of you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nothing that would give her the *blues *...


----------



## dotty999

*Bless *you for knowing I'm quite laid back enough not to care


----------



## Gr3iz

If you wore nothing but *bells*, it wouldn't bother me none! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I know you're not the type who *tells* all so it would be our secret!


----------



## Gr3iz

I *still *haven't said anything about last time --- Ooops! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Don't *spill* the beans now!


----------



## cwwozniak

That would *spoil *the mystery.


----------



## dotty999

sometimes the truth just *slips* out!


----------



## cwwozniak

As the old saying goes, loose lips sink *ships*.


----------



## dotty999

and leather *whips*, oh never mind!


----------



## cwwozniak

Well, that is one way to make someone obey your *whims*. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Gr3iz

The training is not for *wimps*, or the faint-hearted ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Does the training involve swimming through an alligator filled *swamp*?


----------



## Gr3iz

No, but, let's just say that at the end, the slightest *stamp *of her foot will have you trembling!


----------



## cwwozniak

Dotty sure can be a *scamp *at times.


----------



## dotty999

Often I have to *scram *quickly before anyone notices!

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Just don't try to hide in any poison *sumac*.

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

That sure doesn't sound *music* to my ears!


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially to anyone who *mucks *about in it!!

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

I don't think *ducks* would but you never know!

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe if there were *docks *from which to launch a boat ...


----------



## dotty999

But there could be a danger from large protruding *rocks* to deal with


----------



## Gr3iz

Better keep some patching materials in *stock*!


----------



## dotty999

Only if we were assured it would* stick*!


----------



## Gr3iz

That slimy water makes things kinda *slick*!


----------



## cwwozniak

Almost thick enough to *slice *with a knife.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just watch for the snake that *coils *up near the dock and waits ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd sooner walk over hot *coals*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Have you taken a *class *in doing that?


----------



## dotty999

This *lassy* is too clever to get burned ya know!


----------



## Gr3iz

I take it you know your way around *sales*, too ...


----------



## dotty999

I know more about *Wales* actually!


----------



## Gr3iz

At *least *it's close enough to you ...


----------



## dotty999

Indeed it is but more than a million *leaps* away!


----------



## Gr3iz

That ought to get your *pulse *racing!


----------



## cwwozniak

Should we let this game *lapse *into a coma? It's been over a month since the last entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

It wasn't my *place *to do anything about it. I had played last ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It's not like Dotty and I did not have *ample *time to come up with an entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *plead *just as guilty ...


----------



## cwwozniak

They say the road to you-know-where is *paved *with good intentions.


----------



## Gr3iz

I sure hope this conversation is not being *taped *...


----------



## cwwozniak

We'll just need to *adopt *a wait-and-see attitude to see if it was taped.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, for today, we'll just proceed as normal ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe we will even get *Dotty *to join back in.


----------



## Gr3iz

She may be enjoying a nice hot *toddy *in her new house ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder if she is wearing a *teddy *while sipping her toddy?


----------



## Gr3iz

One can always pray to whatever *deity *one believes in for that to be the case!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think I would grow *tired *of the view.


----------



## Gr3iz

A fellow member of the *Dirty *Old Men of America! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder if she is keeping a *diary *of our deeds.

(I believe that today is her birthday, btw.)


----------



## Gr3iz

She's usually here *daily*. She's been busy lately, though ...

'Tis indeed!


----------



## dotty999

Ok I'm back to *dally* with you both again, missed ya!


----------



## cwwozniak

Welcome back. We were concerned that you may have waylaid in some dark *alley*.


----------



## dotty999

Allow me to *allay* your fears on that score, I'm been busy moving house!


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as you weren't stuck somewhere in handcuffs made of some strange *alloy *...


----------



## dotty999

*You'll* know if that were to happen!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good *golly*, Miss Dotty! You'd think I'd be the holder of the keys ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you mean to this dolly bird?


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, you! The one sitting next to the table with the *doily*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

yea but not as yet well *oiled*!


----------



## Gr3iz

You *devil*, you! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you make a *valid* point!


----------



## Gr3iz

I've *lived *that life ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I've no wish to* delve* further as I might get a shock!


----------



## Gr3iz

Be careful which *lever *you move ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I *never *think twice which can be my downfall!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't take advice from a *raven*!


----------



## cwwozniak

Nor from some mosh pit *raver*.


----------



## Gr3iz

In fact, it couldn't hurt to simply *avert *one's eyes in such a situation!


----------



## cwwozniak

Then you risk possibly not seeing them making any kind of *overt *move.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps one could just pretend to *cover *one's eyes ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You might also want to speak in a low *voice, *in order to not draw any attention to yourself.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm afraid my *vices *may have already drawn unwarranted attention ...


----------



## cwwozniak

*Since *you mentioned it, I probably wouldn't want to draw unwarranted attention to any of my vices, either.


----------



## dotty999

My vices would make you *wince*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't *whine *if you were to enlighten us ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Perhaps we can loosen Dotty's tongue with some assorted *wines*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Should we fill the *stein*?


----------



## cwwozniak

If you want my two *cents *worth, it might take more than one stein to get her going.


----------



## dotty999

more than a *scant* amount would be necessary for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't spill it on your new carpet! It will *stain*!


----------



## cwwozniak

Having that happen might be enough to make her *faint*.


----------



## dotty999

Now that would be the *final* straw!


----------



## cwwozniak

Would you be biting your *nails*, hoping that the stain would come out?


----------



## dotty999

I'd just *slink* away and ignore it until it faded


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe you can find a Genie to *blink *the stain away ...


----------



## dotty999

that could work as long as the genie wasn't *blind*


----------



## Gr3iz

Or *blond*! (Or blonde, if female ...)


----------



## cwwozniak

I would be *blown *away if I were to see a genie removing a wine stain.


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you feel any better if you saw a *clown *performing that task?


----------



## dotty999

or yours truly wearing a *crown*


----------



## Gr3iz

It would make it that much easier to pick you out of a *crowd*!


----------



## dotty999

*words *of wisdom as usual!


----------



## cwwozniak

I figured I would find the two of you getting *rowdy *in here.


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather be rowdy than noted for being *dowdy*


----------



## Gr3iz

Not with that cute face and *downy *skin ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Yes, mother nature did *endow *Dotty quite nicely.


----------



## dotty999

more than most *women* some might say!


----------



## Gr3iz

More *woman *that I could probably handle! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

She is sweeter than a ripe *mango*.
(It was either that or try to come up with a suitable sentence that had the word "wagon" in it.)


----------



## Gr3iz

Beats a *mangy *animal of any kind!

I know what you mean. I had almost used the word "woody" earlier, but ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you two are not *angry *animals for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

There's more than a *grain *of truth in that thought ...


----------



## dotty999

it doesn't take a clever *brain* to work that out


----------



## Gr3iz

Just a pretty lady stuck inside on a *rainy *day ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder if being stuck indoors because of the weather could make one a bit *randy*.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's an opportunity down the *drain *when one is 3000 miles away!


----------



## dotty999

in answer to Chuck's question, YES! and it could turn out* grand! *


----------



## cwwozniak

My face is *agrin*.


----------



## dotty999

I knew my revelation wouldn't *anger* you


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe he'd *agree *with you ...


----------



## dotty999

he certainly wouldn't *argue* with me


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd better *guard *yourself around him, though ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I'd be a *fraud *if I were to deny that remark.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd like to see how well you *fared *after such an escapade ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm *ready* to listen too!


----------



## Gr3iz

Think it may end up as a spicy entry in his personal *diary*?


----------



## dotty999

*deary* me you may be on to something there!


----------



## cwwozniak

Due to the distances involved and the fact that I have a girlfriend, I can only *dream *of the possibilities.


----------



## Gr3iz

You are too *mired *in reality, Chuck! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I was almost *fired* up too!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, now you evening has *freed *up ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I would not have *fared *too well with my girlfriend if she found out why I wanted to cross the ocean.


----------



## dotty999

for that reason alone you wouldn't have *dared* to think about it!


----------



## Gr3iz

It certainly would have *added *a measure of stress to his life that he would not otherwise have had ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

finding an* adder* up my skirt would have created more stress than I dare think about!


----------



## Gr3iz

What would Freud say about that one?!?!?!? ;-)

I'd have to give you a high *grade *for your imagination!


----------



## dotty999

it could have been a *grave* outcome had the adder gone any further!


----------



## Gr3iz

You might have to send a *raven *after it! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

to reach the safe *haven*?


----------



## Gr3iz

I might be tempted to say something about heaven, but that's too many letters. I might also be tempted to bring up the word *shave*, but that might just get my face slapped. I guess my best bet would be to make no comment at all ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you'd better *shape* up!


----------



## Gr3iz

It's hard when you *shake *my world! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm glad you decided to *share *that with me!


----------



## Gr3iz

It would have been *sheer *folly not to have done so ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope that Mark's thoughts do not include doing anything with *sheep*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not unless I'm trying to go to *sleep*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

As long as you don't' want to *elope *with one.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a slippery *slope*, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

If it *helps*, we can change the subject.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think we're still in pretty good *shape *here ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You *speak *wisely, my friend.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's our collective fear of moderation that *keeps *the posts in check ...


----------



## cwwozniak

The threat of being banned for *weeks *can be a powerful motivator.


----------



## Gr3iz

Usually not something one can *sweep *under the proverbial rug ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I could happen if one gets *swept *up in a game.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, we've got such a *sweet *lady involved in the game ...


----------



## dotty999

It may be wise to* steer* clear from her, who knows what she might say next!


----------



## Gr3iz

She might try to *wrest *the subject in her own direction ...


----------



## dotty999

then it may be a* waste* of time


----------



## Gr3iz

That might just be the proverbial *straw *that broke the camel's back ...


----------



## dotty999

then perhaps to* start* afresh would be a good idea


----------



## Gr3iz

I can almost *taste *that!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think that Dotty would do anything in *haste*.


----------



## dotty999

not even to *tease* you that's true!


----------



## Gr3iz

Methinks you bring out the *beast *-- I mean the best -- in us ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

that's *stale *news for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

That may be true, but I think we'd have a *blast *if we got together ...


----------



## Saturable

I doubt it. The last time I saw you, all we did was cut *slabs* of meat all day.


----------



## dotty999

yea but it was done with *class*


----------



## cwwozniak

That was probably easier to do than shucking *clams* all day.


----------



## Gr3iz

That task may have been easier if the darn things hadn't tried to *clamp *down on my fingers!


----------



## cwwozniak

They don't give you *ample *warning before they do it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you think they will allow me to *plead *my case?


----------



## cwwozniak

Only under *ideal *conditions.


----------



## Gr3iz

My head is *laden *with ideas to try ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It's enough to *addle *one's brain.


----------



## dotty999

and often *leads* to trouble ahead


----------



## cwwozniak

and possibly a *false *sense of security.


----------



## Gr3iz

One hears *tales *of such things ...


----------



## dotty999

you could tell me one *later*


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's be *clear *here ... Would we be alone?


----------



## dotty999

*relax*, of course!


----------



## Gr3iz

So, the *realm *of possibilities is vast ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I see you two lovebirds are off to an *early *start this morning.


----------



## Gr3iz

One can still *yearn *for pleasure while one still breathes ...


----------



## dotty999

though not enough to make you *weary*


----------



## Gr3iz

I would *swear *to keep it discreet ...


----------



## dotty999

the *sweat* on your brow would give it away!


----------



## Gr3iz

Being with someone so *sweet *would make it all worth while ...


----------



## dotty999

you could quite easily *sweep* me off my feet!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd be the envy of my *peers*!


----------



## dotty999

then we must *press* on!


----------



## Gr3iz

My dear, that's not a *spear *in my pocket! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, sounds like you might be in for a *super *great time.

Good morning, Mark!.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if she *purrs *like her cat?

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

I may as long as you didn't *spurn* me


----------



## Gr3iz

I would never! I'd *nurse *you through your illnesses and help you celebrate your successes!


----------



## dotty999

well I wouldn't *sneer* at you nor your help for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Never *is a long time!


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, you you go so far as to *serve *as Dotty's slave?


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I would satisfy her *every *whim, so I suppose that might qualify.


----------



## cwwozniak

And you would probably *revel *doing so.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't *rebel *against any of her wishes ...


----------



## dotty999

then it's your turn to buy the *beers*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Absolutely, my dear. I just don't want to hear any jeers if I bring back the wrong thing. Language barrier, and all that rot ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Assuming 'jeers' was Mark's entry, don't expect them to *serve *the beers ice cold, like they do in the USA.


----------



## dotty999

they might serve them with such *verve* which one could appreciate more


----------



## Gr3iz

I picture a *river *of beer ...


----------



## dotty999

not if you're an early *riser* or you'd have a hangover!


----------



## cwwozniak

A river of beer does *raise *some interesting possibilities.

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

indeed, I could turn into a *siren* after too many and then no one would be safe!

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just keep the *noise *down a bit and we'll be OK ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Good idea, as we don't want to get anybodies *noses *to get out of joint over the noise.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll try not to *snore *too loudly when I pass out ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Can you buy anything at the drug *store *to eliminate the snoring?


----------



## dotty999

he could on some distant *shore*


----------



## Gr3iz

It could be a real *chore *to swim the distance, but well worth it!


----------



## cwwozniak

Surely, there must be an easier way to *reach *your goal.


----------



## dotty999

I find using my *charm* works in many situations


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet you could charm the crumb from a *roach*!


----------



## cwwozniak

or a *cobra *to dance for her.


----------



## dotty999

I'd need to *brace* myself just at the thought!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think you would even *break *into a sweat in such a situation.


----------



## dotty999

Not unless I was being chased by *bears*!


----------



## Gr3iz

How about just an old fart that *bared *all? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

That old fart probably thinks that makes him look hot to all the cute *babes*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hard to tell when he's being chased by one armed with a *sabre*!


----------



## cwwozniak

And if he dives into the ocean, he'll have to watch out for the shark with a freakin' *laser *on its head.


----------



## Gr3iz

Until someone *reels *him in on a fishing rod ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I'd hate to have to be the one that *frees *him from the hook.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I'd rather *steer *the boat!


----------



## cwwozniak

I'd rather be up *there*, in the wheelhouse, with you.


----------



## Gr3iz

You think it would be safe *where *I am?


----------



## cwwozniak

It might be safer hiding in a *sewer*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I'd prefer hiding in the *weeds*. I may find something good there ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That could be a *sweet *deal.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like it wold be the kind of thing some people *tweet *about ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Do ya think that people that wear *tweed *coats would do much tweeting?


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably not unless their car was about to be *towed *away ...


----------



## dotty999

I bet their language would have to be *toned *down if that happened!


----------



## Gr3iz

Undoubtedly they would leave no *stone *unturned trying to find their car ...


----------



## dotty999

they may be faced with *stony* looks during their search


----------



## Gr3iz

May even give them knots in their stomachs ...


----------



## dotty999

who *knows*? anything could happen


----------



## cwwozniak

A group of chanting *monks *may even join in the search.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would likely elicit *moans *and groans from most of the bystanders ...


----------



## dotty999

though not from those living in the *manse*


----------



## Gr3iz

At least not until a few hours after the baked *beans *are served ...


----------



## dotty999

then there could be some rip roaring *bangs* for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe even the *gnats *would be looking for the nearest exit ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It would be worse if the beans were a bit *tangy *to begin with.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll *grant *you that ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Anybody within *range *would be in tears.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would not be the place one would want to barge into unannounced!


----------



## cwwozniak

I won't *argue *with you on that one.


----------



## dotty999

I'd *agree *with you on that!


----------



## Gr3iz

One never knows what will *greet *one on the other side of the door ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

It could be some *green*, lizard like monster from the black lagoon.


----------



## Gr3iz

There's quite a *range *of creatures we could expect to see ...


----------



## cwwozniak

And you would probably hope they are *vegan*, and not think of you as lunch.


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure that would *anger* one just at the thought!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Angry *creatures are not my idea of fun!


----------



## cwwozniak

A *mangy *dog would not be a welcome site.

Hello Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

He'd likely smell pretty *gamey*, too ...


----------



## cwwozniak

*Maybe *somebody could give him a bath


----------



## Gr3iz

One can't *blame *the dog. It's in their nature ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I doubt a *camel *would smell any better.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if we could *leach *out the smell with some sort of chemicals?


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope they are *cheap *chemicals.


----------



## dotty999

they may be if you *chaps* shared the cost


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not about to *chase *down some critter to try to unstink him!


----------



## cwwozniak

Is there another way to get that critter into good *shape*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps we could find someone with some *spare *time that we could con into doing it for us ...


----------



## dotty999

as long as you didn't *prate *on it could well happen


----------



## Gr3iz

We'd need to find someone without too much on their *plate *now ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You'll need to *alter *your plans if you don't find someone soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe I'm hot on the *trail *of someone right now ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You do have a *flair *for finding the right people for a job.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope it won't take the use of a *rifle *to make the point ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It should be easy to find someone without putting yourself in *peril*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps the offer of a *pearl*-handled hunting knife would help ...


----------



## dotty999

maybe so, you could use one *later* on


----------



## Gr3iz

I just hope it doesn't come up at the *trial*!


----------



## dotty999

if anyone mentions one just call them *liars*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps I could use a convincing *snarl *to intimidate them ...

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

that idea *ranks* at the top of my choices!

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I had to really *crank *up the thinker to come up with that one!


----------



## cwwozniak

Was it difficult to keep *track *of your available options?


----------



## Gr3iz

Every *trace *of that thought process has disappeared!


----------



## cwwozniak

Did it take any *extra *effort to wipe all of that from your memory?


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah, all I did was *relax *a bit and -- poof! -- gone ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That sounds like to nice way to *clear *your mind.


----------



## Gr3iz

You just have to *brace *yourself for the results ...


----------



## cwwozniak

My mind *races *with thoughts of all the possible outcomes.


----------



## Gr3iz

It helps sometimes to not have a *scrap *of decency, or so I've heard ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You have a fine *grasp *of what needs to be done.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes a touch of the *grape *helps oil things up a bit ...


----------



## dotty999

*pears *juiced might be a healthy option


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you trying to *scare *me into a healthy option? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I couldn't possibly *erase* that thought from your mind could I?


----------



## Gr3iz

I would *cease *those thoughts with just one glance ...


----------



## dotty999

well that *eases* my mind for now


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, dear, just one look at you plants *seeds *of other thoughts ...


----------



## dotty999

well I'm known to do good *deeds* for those who deserve them


----------



## Gr3iz

Beware of the *seedy *individuals that prey on such sweet souls as yourself ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd depart at great *speed* from such individuals


----------



## Gr3iz

Will you need a speedy *steed *to assist in your departure?


----------



## dotty999

well that would stand me in good *stead* to reach a safe place


----------



## Gr3iz

I couldn't *stand *to put you in jeopardy!


----------



## cwwozniak

Perhaps you help her escape trouble with ride in your *sedan*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, we could just dance the night away ...


----------



## cwwozniak

While on some tropical *ocean *cruise, perhaps.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess I *clean *forgot to highlight my word ...


----------



## dotty999

then your punishment will be a trip on a leaky *canoe*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd rather be force fed a *bacon *cheeseburger ...


----------



## cwwozniak

How about choosing between a ride in leaky canoe or eating a deep fried byproduct of turning a rooster into a *capon*?


----------



## Gr3iz

I've lived by my own *canon *whereby rocky mountain oysters, and other similar "delicacies" are off the menu! I suppose it will have to be the wet ride ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Not to worry; I don't think we're *gonna *make you do either of those things.


----------



## dotty999

we could send him on a trip to *Annot*


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe even *Acton*, Montana ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Or perhaps to *Tonga*?

Hi Dotty and Mark!

Son of a gun! Mark beat my entry by a minute, but it's still a valid entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Any place where there aren't too many *gnats *or mosquitoes!

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

I don't like any insect that can give me a nasty *sting*!

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

You would probably want to avoid any critters that hunt by *night*.


----------



## dotty999

I *think *you may be right!


----------



## cwwozniak

Surprising a skunk would give you an awful *stink*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't shake a *stick *at it!


----------



## cwwozniak

That would not be a *slick *idea.


----------



## dotty999

best to let it *slink* away


----------



## Gr3iz

One might employ the same ploy with *minks *...


----------



## dotty999

*minus *the cute ones!


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't want to come up against one that had been cornered in one of those storage *units *by accident!


----------



## cwwozniak

You might find yourself with an unexpected *stain *in your pants if you did.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be *nasty*!


----------



## cwwozniak

A *hasty *retreat would be in order.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's when it really *heats *up!


----------



## cwwozniak

Your only hope is that you can *cheat death* and get out of the situation. (next person take your pick of which word to use)


----------



## Gr3iz

That was a *cheap *shot! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

some *chaps* are full of cheap shots!


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe we're just going through a *phase *...


----------



## cwwozniak

You mean like having a sudden desire to *shave *one's head?


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't think you could even *shame *me into doing something like that!


----------



## cwwozniak

Probably no way to convince you to allow someone to *smash *a coconut cream pie in your face either, I suppose.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be one way to *amass *a dessert bar ...


----------



## Kalleigh

Mark, can we wear *masks* to your dessert bar?


----------



## Gr3iz

Only if one *makes *one's own mask ...

Welcome Kristyn!


----------



## cwwozniak

Good morning Mark, and are you planing on having any *cakes *on your dessert bar?


----------



## Gr3iz

Chuck, we could *stack *the cakes up to the ceiling, if we wished.


----------



## Kalleigh

Or we could take all of the cakes to the* track. *

Thank you Mark for the Welcome !!


----------



## cwwozniak

Just keep me away from them, or they'll be gone without a *trace*. 

Hi Kalleigh.


----------



## Kalleigh

That's okay Chuck we brought *extra, *so have as many as you wish.

Hi Chuck!!


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe Chuck would need to buy a *great *big truck just to transport himself!


----------



## Kalleigh

Poor Chuck, people should not be so rude and *stare *at him like that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, now Kristyn. We need to count our letters more carefully ... ;-)


----------



## Kalleigh

you mean my "target" word I accidentally used ? So sorry. But I corrected it quickly. *stare* is now the word.


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe I'll just have myself a nice *steak *and skip the cakes for now.


----------



## Kalleigh

Great Idea Chuck! At* least *that is a healthy choice!


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi Kristyn. My doctor and my waistline would probably be happier if I ate healthier* meals*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now, Chuck, what are a few split *seams *among friends? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I am sure that my bending over and splitting a seam in my pants would greatly *amuse *a few people.

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I can assure you that that would not be the *cause *of the grin on my face ... ;-)

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## Kalleigh

Mark, you *scare* me!! Don't encourage him.


----------



## dotty999

I wonder how he will *react *to that


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty, dear, you think I'd *treat *that remark any differently than I would one of yours? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I'm getting *teary *from laughing at some of these comments.


----------



## Gr3iz

Be careful, Chuck! If you really enjoy yourself, the *rates *are bound to go up!

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

That would be a sad *state *of affairs, indeed.

And a Happy Friday, and Good Morning to you, sir.


----------



## Gr3iz

It may also be reflected in your *taxes*!


----------



## cwwozniak

I believe many would agree that we are all ready over *taxed*.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's even worse for those who have *maxed *out their credit cards!


----------



## cwwozniak

I suppose they could save some money if the *gamed *the system and got away with it.


----------



## Gr3iz

I get an *image *of checks flying around attached to kite strings ...


----------



## dotty999

it would be *magic* if they landed in our pockets!


----------



## cwwozniak

Would any of you *claim *such income when paying your taxes?


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't worry too much unless the IRS *mails *me a personal invitation to meet them ...


----------



## dotty999

now that wouldn't be anything to* smile* about


----------



## cwwozniak

It would be even worse if the tax examiners were all *mimes*.


----------



## dotty999

and wanted to count more than your *dimes*


----------



## Gr3iz

Makes one want to turn into a *miser *and a hermit ...


----------



## cwwozniak

or put on a *miter *and become a bishop.

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Such *tripe *is beneath me ...

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

at least you wont* gripe *about it


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah. I've come to *grips *with my limitations years ago ... ;-)

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

I'd say you have a good *grasp *of the situation.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I've got a grasp on some *parts *better than others ... ;-)

Good evening, my friend! Have a wunnerful weekend!


----------



## dotty999

*spare *me what the parts are!

Hi Mark, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

His list of parts could be several *pages *long.


----------



## dotty999

I'd bet my wages on it!


----------



## cwwozniak

Are you sure you would want to make such a *wager*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Such an action could result in *grave *consequences ... ;-)

Hi guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

Like being forced to become *vegan*?


----------



## Gr3iz

It's a *given *that I would die of starvation first! ;-)


----------



## Kalleigh

Oh but Mark you could be a skinny sex *vixen*, if you did!


----------



## cwwozniak

That would *liven *things up around here.


----------



## dotty999

that's a *novel* idea!

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

It might not *solve *anything, but it might be fun.

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

If Mark was my *slave* for the day then there would definitely be fun on the menu!


----------



## Gr3iz

My dear, I'm sure I'd need several *vials *of go juice to keep up with you! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I would not be surprised if you did a male version of the Dance of the Seven *Veils *for her after that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Might I *avail *myself of your costume lending library?


----------



## cwwozniak

I might do that if you can give me a *valid *reason for changing two letters to make your entry. 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Bloody he11! I guess "The *devil *made me do it" wouldn't work coming from me ...

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Under *ideal *conditions, none of us wood evar make misteaks in this game.


----------



## dotty999

we should have *dealt* with this before now, I feel a slap coming on!

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

I heard you were quite *adept *in dealing those out.

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

I've *dated *a few guys who have earned my slaps!


----------



## cwwozniak

I bet you left them *dazed *and confused.


----------



## dotty999

with *added* physical pain too!


----------



## Gr3iz

Were these slaps *aided *by paddles? Or just bare hands? Kinda sounds like fun ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Whether I would consider it fun or not would depend on exactly where those slaps were *aimed*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe I would rather the slaps than be *maced *in the face!


----------



## cwwozniak

Being maced is probably not as bad as standing directly behind a flatulent *camel*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I cannot *claim *to have ever had that experience!


----------



## cwwozniak

You'd probably not want a whiff of a bucket of dead *clams *that has sat in the hot sun for two days, either.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would just *smack *of masochism.


----------



## cwwozniak

That *makes *sense to me.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like letting a *snake *crawl into your -- well, somewhere a snake should not be allowed to crawl.


----------



## cwwozniak

I cringe at the thought of a snake making a *snack *of what they find.

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

That would certainly *crank *up the adrenaline levels!!

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

It definitely *ranks *in my top ten list of ways I would not want to wake up.


----------



## Gr3iz

Enough to drive one *stark *raving mad!


----------



## cwwozniak

I've lost *track *of how many times I have been driven that far, and I have taken a few people along for the ride as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

You sound like you may qualify for the "14 *carat *wack-a-doodle of the week" award ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I might need to ponder for a while before I *craft *a response to that last remark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Believe me when I say that it was said without a *trace *of malice ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

In all my pondering, I would not *reach *any other conclusion and would agree to your lack of malice.


----------



## dotty999

I shall continue sitting in my *chair* whilst you're still pondering


----------



## Gr3iz

Your *charm *precedes you, my dear ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I may need to ponder longer while sitting under a *larch*.


----------



## Gr3iz

It beats having to *crawl *under a rock!


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't attempt it wearing my *lycra* shorts!


----------



## Gr3iz

Not even whilst wearing your *curly *wig?


----------



## dotty999

a *burly* young man might persuade me to do so!


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't want to *bully *you into anything you wouldn't normally want to do ...

Hi Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

nor could a *billy* goat!

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope they don't send me the *bills *for the wigs and goat!


----------



## dotty999

not forgetting the dozen tennis *balls*


----------



## Gr3iz

You can *label *me cheap, if you wish, but I'm not paying!


----------



## dotty999

hell's* bells *that can't be right!


----------



## Gr3iz

You always seem to cast your *spell *on me and make me swoon ...


----------



## dotty999

well how *swell* is that? you make me laugh! 

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

It pains me that there are so many *walls *and miles between us ...

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't want to *allow *this game to die, and doing my bit to keep it going.


----------



## dotty999

neither *walls* nor other barriers will stop us from continuing to play our game

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

It did seem to *stall *out there for a while ...


----------



## cwwozniak

*Shall *we try getting more people to participate?


----------



## dotty999

we need to bring them out of their* shell* and encourage them to venture forth and participate


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, dear, you had me at "*Hello*", but I'm not sure others will be as easily drawn in ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Finding a suitable method may require a *whole *new outlook of the situation.


----------



## dotty999

perhaps we need to *lower* our expectations


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps the *world *just isn't ready for us ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe they are concerned that things get too *rowdy *in this game.


----------



## Panzer4

Games with *words* are always fun.


----------



## cwwozniak

Definitely more fund than eating *worms*, unless you're a bird.


----------



## dotty999

and less daunting than being followed by a* swarm* of bees


----------



## Gr3iz

And we're clear evidence that you don't need to be overly *smart *to play this game ...


----------



## dotty999

although I'd probably get ten *marks* out of ten for effort!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm gonna *scram *outta here before I make my initial comment! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Dotty is the *cream *of the crop when it come to playing this game.


----------



## dotty999

If I were to believe that it could have been a *dream *come true!


----------



## cwwozniak

Well, you always seem to be *ready *with a quick reply to any word we play in this game.


----------



## dotty999

I *dread* to think what would happen should I be stuck for words!


----------



## Gr3iz

I've never *heard *of such a thing!


----------



## cwwozniak

Do you think Dotty would dare to use an X *rated *word if she got stuck for an entry?


----------



## dotty999

it might *deter* me if I thought I may get banned!


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes I just *enter *a word in my head. It's safer that way ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

That is one way to prevent a *stern *message from a mod or admin.


----------



## dotty999

perhaps such messages are only reserved for* nerds*


----------



## cwwozniak

A member that never *reads *the site rules might get such a message as well.

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

which *leads* me to believe that could happen quite often!

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose they could always *plead *ignorance ...


----------



## cwwozniak

They may get away with that under *ideal *conditions.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *liked *that answer ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I try to *slide *one in every so often.


----------



## dotty999

well you'd do more than slide if you walked over a patch of *slime*


----------



## cwwozniak

That sounds like I could break some *limbs*.


----------



## dotty999

that certainly wouldn't be anything to* smile* about

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure it would be too bad unless someone *films *it and you see it on the evening news.


----------



## HOBOcs

Then it would be recorded and stored for ever in *Files* with the CIA - I'm Not sure you'd want that


----------



## Gr3iz

Jim, I'd like not to be a *lifer *in that club!


----------



## cwwozniak

Such a membership could bring some major *grief *in the future.

Hi Mark and Jim. Jim, long time, no see. How are things?


----------



## Gr3iz

Like spending time in the *fiery *pits of ... Newark! ;-)

Merry Christmas Chuck! It's a really strange Christmas here this year. It's just not the same.


----------



## cwwozniak

It would be worse if one needed to take a slow moving *ferry *to get there.

And a belated Merry Christmas to you, Mark. We had a drizzly one here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Would there be a map to refer to?

It was 75 here yesterday! Just not right ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope so; it may help you avoid the *reefs*.

The official temperature at O'Hare airport hit 54 degrees yesterday. One degree short of a record for the 26th of December. Today, the expected high is 35.


----------



## dotty999

I *steer* clear of the weather forecast as it isn't always accurate


----------



## Gr3iz

I wish we'd get to see the proverbial "*crest *of the new-fallen snow"!


----------



## dotty999

I've missed seeing the *trees *coated in snow this year


----------



## cwwozniak

I would enjoy such a view even more if I were sitting inside someplace warm and quaffing some* beers.*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd just as soon be able to look out my window and see the *bears *and deer near the edge of the woods.


----------



## cwwozniak

I could see myself doing that for *years *to come.


----------



## dotty999

as it's now New Years day here I will *raise* my glass and wish you all the very best!


----------



## Gr3iz

May all your *cares *and worries vanish with the old year!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think we need a *recap *of last year's events.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm the last one who would want to *parse *the year's events!


----------



## cwwozniak

It did seem that the *press *concentrated a bit too much on minor things.


----------



## Gr3iz

It seems they couldn't *spare *a moment away from the election nonsense!


----------



## cwwozniak

Seems like they just wanted to sit on their *prats *and report on the tweets of orange haired guy.


----------



## dotty999

that probably *rates *high on their to do list


----------



## Gr3iz

It left a bad *taste *in the mouths of most who followed any of it ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Their reputation is *toast *in some circles.


----------



## dotty999

certainly nothing to *boast *about


----------



## cwwozniak

They would probably say or do anything to *boost *their ratings.

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

yea, some will always* stoop *that low

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't care for he who *stops *at nothing to make themselves loom good at another's expense!


----------



## HOBOcs

I'll yell from the top of the *steps* to be heard.

HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!

(Ms Dotty, Chuck and Mark)


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't *press *that button marked "Press in case of emergency"!

Hey Jim! Thanks for reviving this thread!


----------



## dotty999

it would be an emergency should I lose my *dress*!

Hi Jim, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Would I still retain a shred of decency if I didn't avert my eyes? ;-)

Hi there doll!


----------



## dotty999

I'n not about to *share *my thoughts on that subject!

Hi Mark!


----------



## HOBOcs

It's not your thoughts that cause Mark to *stare*


----------



## Gr3iz

I would even brave the *stern *look I'd be sure to get! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

it would be the same one I would give to *nerds*


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think that *needs *any further explanation from Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

indeed, I'll just carry on doing good *deeds* that might earn me a halo


----------



## Gr3iz

You could have *ended *that sentence with more choice words, but I'll buy that .. ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I must be a bit *dense *because I have no idea what other words Mark might be thinking of.


----------



## Gr3iz

If I had any *sense*, would I be here ...


----------



## dotty999

I feel too *tense *to answer that honestly


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sorry, hon. I didn't mean to *tease *you that way ... There are much better ways to tease you ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

not if I was armed with a * taser*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Should I *start *running now? ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Maybe if you're *smart*


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if I can wait until I see the *steam *coming out of her ears ...


----------



## dotty999

that usually happens when I'm cooking a juicy* steak*


----------



## Gr3iz

Used to happen to me after a few *tokes *of --- Well, once in a while ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

is that one of your bad* jokes*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Methinks you, my dear, are the jolly *joker *in the crowd ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

it's better than being *poker* faced!

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think there will be a need for you to *prove *that.


----------



## HOBOcs

Yes, she knows the *ropes*

Hi Chuck, Ms Dotty, Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I'd get in trouble if I tried to use the word *grope *in context ... ;-)

Hiya Dotty! Hey Jim! Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

The odds would be that you'd be a *goner *if Dotty thought your use of it would be referring to her.


----------



## dotty999

I would fill his mouth with a *doner* kebab to shut him up! 

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Would that kabob come with an *order *of chips?

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as it doesn't taste like an overcooked retired *rodeo *horse!


----------



## HOBOcs

..and that kind of smell would blow the *doors* off any fast food restaurant


----------



## Gr3iz

Something you could probably have smelled if you had *stood *a mile upwind of it!


----------



## cwwozniak

You'd notice it as soon as you stepped out onto your front *stoop*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Like when the dog *poops *too close to the house?


----------



## cwwozniak

Yes, and in particular if it is a real *soppy *one.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would take more than a strongly scented *posey* or two to overcome that stench!


----------



## dotty999

I'd probably* mosey* around to find such a fragrant flower


----------



## HOBOcs

you'd need lots of *money *to get that kind of plant that can clean up this kind of smell


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if *lemon *juice would help?


----------



## dotty999

Holy *moley* how should I know?


----------



## Gr3iz

We could grow some lemon trees, but we need to keep the *mealy *bugs off of the leaves ...


----------



## dotty999

I believe* early* morning is the right time to do so

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Another pearl of wisdom from our resident queen! ;-)

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

Someone should write that on a sheet of *paper *for future reference.


----------



## dotty999

then I might have to *repay* the compliment


----------



## Gr3iz

My dear, the fact that you choose to *reply *to any of my posts is reward enough! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

well I wouldn't treat you like a *leper *as some might


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you don't change your mind after you *sleep *on it ...


----------



## dotty999

not a chance and I'd cast a* spell* on those who might try!


----------



## HOBOcs

That would be *swell* as long as I'm out of range

Hi Ms Dotty, Mark, Chuck!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't worry, Jim, the *welts *won't show ... ;-)

How goes it?


----------



## HOBOcs

*Sweet!* ...nuff said!


----------



## Gr3iz

Almost makes you want to act like a bird and *tweet *about it ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

It would sound a lot better than a horse trying to tweet with their *tewel*.


----------



## dotty999

that's a *jewel* of a word I haven't heard before 

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

I would bet a *wheel *of aged cheddar that I won't have much of a chance of using it in the future.

Hi, Dotty. I have heard someone refer to someone else in a condescending way by calling them a "tool". Now, I have to wonder if they were saying "tewel".


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet you might see it once in a *while *in a crossword puzzle ...


----------



## HOBOcs

LOL...a *whale* of a tale, Chuck!

Hello all


----------



## Gr3iz

You may need to put a *leash *on your enthusiasm, Jim ... ;-)

Greetings and salutations!


----------



## HyperHenry

Mark just signed a *lease *on a new Hummer. I hope I get a ride in it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good! Now we can *lapse *back into one of my favorite games!


----------



## HyperHenry

Well then PLEASE continue. (After my ride in your new hummer)


----------



## dotty999

Henry your five letters became six so I'll continue with a *spell *


----------



## Gr3iz

I see! One of his letters disappeared like the pea in a *shell *game ... ;-)


----------



## HyperHenry

I guess I should take the dictionary down off the *shelf*.


----------



## dotty999

I'd take it down in a *flash*!


----------



## HyperHenry

Got it down and found the word flesh.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's certainly a *fresh *take on the subject ...


----------



## HyperHenry

it was a *shear* delight.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, that may be a *reach *with a homonym ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I wonder how Henry will *react *to that


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't see why I should *treat *him any differently than I would you. Except that I'd probably not call him "dear" ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Nice to see this game *start *up again.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah! A *taste *of nostalgia! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Now my collection of five letter words won't go to *waste*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Whew! That really would have been the last *straw*!


----------



## dotty999

I *swear* that could be true!


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder how many people are *aware *of that.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would *wreak *havoc if that number is too large!


----------



## dotty999

it could turn me into a nervous *wreck*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh! Please don't! I'd have to *wrack *my brain to try to comfort you ...


----------



## dotty999

you could just *crack *open a bottle of bubbly, that could work wonders!


----------



## cwwozniak

Some bubbly with a vintage *circa *1975 might be particularly wonderful.


----------



## Gr3iz

It may cause her to sleep in an uncomfortable position and wake with a *crick *in her neck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Her trying to use a *brick *as a pillow could make it worse.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps a *brisk *neck rub would help!


----------



## dotty999

that could prove to be quite *risky*


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you rather I *frisk *you for contraband? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you'd only find a portion of* fries*!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Fried *food! Is that the best you could come up with? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Make sure she's not hiding any *dried *hallucinogenic mushrooms.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *dread *the thought of that! Especially if she won't share! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

would you be* ready* for such an experience?


----------



## Gr3iz

Magic mushrooms would be a *heady *experience, to be sure! Who better to be with at such a time?


----------



## cwwozniak

Have you ever *heard *anyone describe their experience with magic mushrooms?


----------



## Gr3iz

I recall a group of *hardy *campers -- Well, I'm not sure how long the statute of limitations lasts ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Just to be safe, you may want to keep a lawyer's phone number *handy *should you decide to tell your story.


----------



## Gr3iz

Those guys are often more *shady *than my past!


----------



## dotty999

*Sadly* that's often the case


----------



## Gr3iz

And they do it *daily*! And can sleep nights ...


----------



## dotty999

no doubt they don't *dally* before they charge you a huge fee!


----------



## cwwozniak

You definitely do not want to *delay *paying their bill


----------



## Gr3iz

Some of the *deals *they come up with really make me wonder ...


----------



## cwwozniak

They can make a deal sound like a real *steal*, but it really isn't.

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

they may offer a free juicy* steak*, that would be welcomed!


----------



## cwwozniak

That sound a lot better than getting served a *stalk *of celery.

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

or *stale *bread with cheese

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

A *plate *full of roast beef and Yorkshire pudding would be a nice meal.


----------



## dotty999

set a *place* for me. lovely grub!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm afraid a *lapse *in my education prevents me from knowing about this pudding ...


----------



## dotty999

don't give me that *spiel*, I don't believe ya!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I will take a *slice *or two of that roast beast ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm trying to think of a *slick* reply!


----------



## Gr3iz

A snappy comeback is just a *click *away, my dear ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

not for this *chick* it aint


----------



## Gr3iz

I know you're not that *thick*! You're quite sharp!


----------



## cwwozniak

I've also heard that Dotty has perfect *pitch *but don't know if they were talking about singing or baseball.


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't look to me to *patch *things up between you and our dear, sweet Brit after she sees that post! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe I should hide out in some *cheap *motel until she calms down.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder what kind of *shape *that room will be in when she finds you ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Any chance she would listen to my *pleas *for mercy?


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe if you put enough *space *between you before you say anything ...


----------



## dotty999

Seems like I've managed to *scare* Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

On a *scale *of one to ten, I put my fear level at an eleven.

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

you may need some Prozac, it *calms *you down

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

I *claim *ignorance of such a prescription.


----------



## dotty999

yea, and I've seen a *camel* fly!


----------



## Gr3iz

That roast beef must've been *laced *with some powerful stuff! I bet you've never seen a toilet bowl ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd never *delay* the urge to use one!


----------



## Gr3iz

At times it would even seem like a leg of a *relay *race to find the necessary facilities ...


----------



## dotty999

better sooner rather than *later*!


----------



## Gr3iz

There may be obstacles on the *trail *that could hinder you ...


----------



## dotty999

perhaps from hidden *lairs*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure you've got a *flair *for the dramatic there, dear ...


----------



## dotty999

I think I just saw a *fairy*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Was it big and *hairy*?


----------



## cwwozniak

Are you going to mention it in your *diary*?


----------



## Gr3iz

It may be something that happens *daily *with her. It is jolly olde England, you know ...


----------



## dotty999

don't assume what I do daily *laddy*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps I could *dally *with you one day to find out ...


----------



## dotty999

I only do *dilly *dally!


----------



## Gr3iz

You can be so *silly*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

like a *filly* on laughing gas!


----------



## Gr3iz

I see ... <He says, as he quietly *fills *several balloons with nitrous oxide.>


----------



## dotty999

will you be letting them soar over the* hills*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless you *still *want some laughing gas ...


----------



## dotty999

don't *spill* any on me!


----------



## Gr3iz

It's not like you can carry nitrous in *pails *...


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't risk damaging my *nails*


----------



## Gr3iz

It's not like it would *stain *them ...


----------



## dotty999

it could leave a *nasty* mark


----------



## cwwozniak

The thought of that happening might cause some *angst*.


----------



## dotty999

particularly between local *gangs*


----------



## cwwozniak

They're more annoying than a large swarm of *gnats*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, I think a *giant *mosquito is worse!


----------



## dotty999

you may be right I'll *grant *you that


----------



## Gr3iz

You might want to *train *your cat to attack them!


----------



## dotty999

seemingly her *brain* is programmed to ignore me unless it's feeding time


----------



## Gr3iz

Even on a *rainy *afternoon?


----------



## dotty999

whether it *rains* or shines makes no difference to her


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose even the promise of a *satin *kitty bed liner wouldn't help ...


----------



## dotty999

if you are familiar with the phrase, "raise a* stink*" you'd know she wouldn't be happy at all!


----------



## cwwozniak

It thought she might more *stoic *and just ignore it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Even if it *costs *you two letter to play that? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*casts* my eyes in your direction and wonder why you said that


----------



## cwwozniak

I need to remember not to try these *tasks *in the morning until after having my second cup of coffee.


----------



## dotty999

you wouldn't remember anything if you'd had two* casks *of ale!


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark still probably would not cut me any *slack *even knowing my condition.


----------



## dotty999

I could swear on a *stack* of bibles that I believe that could be true


----------



## cwwozniak

I believe you are on the right *track *with that.


----------



## Gr3iz

I haven't a *trace *of sympathy! As often as I've been called out for my errors ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

ah! you finally *grace* us with your presence!


----------



## Gr3iz

If anyone *cares*, I had errands to run ...


----------



## dotty999

did you buy me a nice red *scarf*?


----------



## Gr3iz

If your old one *frays *any further, I will be happy to replace it, my dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

If you get Dotty a new scarf, I hope it will last for *years*.


----------



## dotty999

I too would hope it *wears *well


----------



## Gr3iz

No *sweat*! I'd get you only the finest!


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Come on down to Mad Jack's Scarf Emporium and slaughter *house.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh, Jimmy -- You do get that the idea is to replace _one _letter in the seed word and, if necessary, rearrange the rest, right? Going from *sweat *to *house *you only kept two of the letters ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Hope you can get a *sweet *deal should you decide to purchase one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't expect me to *tweet *any announcements of it ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That's a good *tenet *to follow in general.


----------



## Gr3iz

Something I wish I could teach some of the *teens *I know!


----------



## cwwozniak

That would be quite an *event*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think they may begin as early as age *seven *these days ... <sigh>


----------



## HOBOcs

Never say *never* Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Quoth the *raven*, nevermore?


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think that a *crane *would say something like that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless, maybe, an eagle decided to *crank *up his Harley at 2:00 a.m.


----------



## cwwozniak

Or even at the *crack *of dawn.


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's just hope it doesn't live anywhere near a race *track*, then ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It might not *react *too well if that were the case.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope it doesn't *reach *the point of no return ...


----------



## cwwozniak

or no place on *earth *would be safe.


----------



## Gr3iz

*There *may be one save haven, if we're lucky ...


----------



## cwwozniak

*Where *might that be?

Quickest entry I ever came up with in this game.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll *cheer *for you later. Right now I'm trying to remember where that as ...


----------



## HOBOcs

That's quite a *reach* for both of you...LOL


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, it is kinds difficult to *cheat *in this game ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

quite true now I'm here to *chart *your progress


----------



## Gr3iz

You're all *heart*, my dear! And cute, to boot! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Dotty will need to stay *alert *if she doesn't want to miss any entries for her chart.


----------



## HOBOcs

Listening to the three of you banter back and forth... is a real *treat! ;-)*


----------



## cwwozniak

You have caught us during one of our *tamer *periods.


----------



## dotty999

indeed and such a *smart* reply too!


----------



## Gr3iz

Pardon me whilst I *stare *at you! Was that almost a compliment? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

without a *trace *of sarcasm I can say it almost was!


----------



## Gr3iz

You might bring *tears *to my eyes with that sort of sentiment ...


----------



## dotty999

they'd be better going out with their *mates*


----------



## cwwozniak

Otherwise, they may find themselves eating their *meals *all alone


----------



## dotty999

I'm not a slave to the cooker so mine would be one of those delivered meal *deals*


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you set an extra place, and *slide *over a bit? I'd love to join you.


----------



## dotty999

I thought I *spied *you hanging around


----------



## Gr3iz

I must've lost some of my *speed*. You normally don't notice ...


----------



## dotty999

you need to *spend* more time around here to keep up!


----------



## Gr3iz

As time *opens *up, I'll do just that!


----------



## dotty999

then you may have time to pen me a couple of* poems*


----------



## Gr3iz

I've always been more of a *prose *kinda guy ...


----------



## billy-t

*Roses* are red violets are blue.


----------



## dotty999

That *poses* the question, are roses always red?


----------



## cwwozniak

Or do they ever come with colored *spots*?


----------



## dotty999

I can't say but I have a teapot with a spotted *spout 
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Is that a *stout *teapot?


----------



## dotty999

Indeed though I had to *scout* around to find one for sale


----------



## cwwozniak

Did you *count *how many shops you had to visit before finding it?


----------



## dotty999

There were far too many near the local *court,* I lost count!


----------



## Gr3iz

Were there any damaged pieces that look like they may have fallen off the *truck*?


----------



## cwwozniak

Did you come across any teapots where the spout resembled an elephant's *trunk*?


----------



## dotty999

all these questions are causing me to be a little punch *drunk*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just what do you *drink *out of that teapot? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe Dotty should *drain *the pot into the sink and brew a fresh pot of tea.


----------



## dotty999

my *brain* didn't react quickly to that thought!


----------



## Cookiegal

Guess you lost your *train *of thought.

Sorry, just passing through.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll *grant *you, it wouldn't be the first time ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

there may be more than a *grain *of truth in that!


----------



## cwwozniak

It probably does not matter much in the *grand *scheme of things.


----------



## dotty999

I certainly wouldn't be letting my *guard* down that's for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

For someone who is as sweet as *sugar*, you sure can fight back! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I doubt you could cope if I had one of my* rages! *


----------



## Gr3iz

You do have quite a *range *of emotions brewing there, my dear ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

She's certainly no *angel*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I see you are as *large *a fan of hers as well as we are ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I bet she'll *barge *in here any minute now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe if we change *gears *and start a conversation about the weather ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

That sounds *great *to me.


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you ready for Trick or *Treat*?


----------



## Cookiegal

Actually I get *teary *thinking about it.


----------



## dotty999

I was getting* weary* reading all these posts about me!


----------



## Cookiegal

I *swear*, it was all in good fun.


----------



## dotty999

as long as it doesn't turn into a *smear *campaign against me I'll cope


----------



## Gr3iz

We would never say anything to *steam *you up! At least not in the anger sense ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

now that's a *smart* answer!


----------



## cwwozniak

It *warms *the cockles of my heart to see you getting along so nicely.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, ya know, sometimes when you roll in the hay, you've got to pick *straw *out of your -- well, out of various locations best left unmentioned ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Better not *start *something you can't finish.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, ya know, once one gets a *taste *of something ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

now that's *stale* news for sure


----------



## billy-t

don't *stare *to long


----------



## Gr3iz

Bill, you just don't understand how *great *it is to stare at our precious Brit! ;-)

BTW -- Welcome to the game!


----------



## HOBOcs

Wow... I just spent the last 10 minutes catching up...this is the best place on *earth*
You guys have been going at this game for ages!


----------



## billy-t

brings *tears *to your eyes, doesn't it


----------



## billy-t

BTW *great *to be here


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure beats being stuck in a *crate *and packed off to Siberia! ;-)

Hey Jim!


----------



## Cookiegal

You're all the *cream *of the crop.


----------



## Gr3iz

We all *march *to a different drummer, but are like an extended family here ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, we *reach *across many borders.


----------



## dotty999

and that's no *cheap* remark, I almost believe you!


----------



## Gr3iz

From my *perch*, it was quite convincing!


----------



## dotty999

I knew you'd *chirp* in eventually!


----------



## Gr3iz

You know you can count on me in a *pinch*. Or get a pinch out of me. Or something ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds lime someone's been hitting the *punch* a little too much.


----------



## cwwozniak

Or maybe deciding to munch on a *bunch *of special mushrooms.


----------



## dotty999

that could cause my stomach to *churn*


----------



## cwwozniak

I once ate a salad that had some funky *ranch *dressing on it that had the same affect.


----------



## dotty999

I like to dip a *nacho* in ranch dressing, very tasty!


----------



## HOBOcs

Me too, I'm a "*CHAIN" *dipper!


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you *chant *"Hari Krishna" with that, Jim?


----------



## cwwozniak

And do you only eat it off of fine *china*?


----------



## Gr3iz

That may be the ****** *in his armor ...


----------



## Cookiegal

A bigger *chunk *might be stronger.


----------



## cwwozniak

He just needs to be careful so that it doesn't *clunk *him in the head.


----------



## Gr3iz

He might just *cluck *like a chicken after an episode like that!


----------



## billy-t

Especially if they *pluck* a few feathers!


----------



## Gr3iz

He'd be *lucky *if it's just a few ...


----------



## Cookiegal

He'd look like a rubber *ducky *if he had none


----------



## dotty999

or even a *mucky* ducky!


----------



## billy-t

A mucky ducky in a *murky* pond.


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe he'd like to play *Rummy *while in that pond?


----------



## dotty999

or suck on a rubber *dummy*


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as it isn't too *muddy *...


----------



## dotty999

or windy as it could cause *ruddy* cheeks


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you think that would happen even if you were dealing with a *druid*?


----------



## Cookiegal

Perhaps but more likely with a *droid*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Might be even *odder *with a blow-up doll ...


----------



## Cookiegal

especially the *older *type that aren't as flexible


----------



## cwwozniak

An older *model *doll also made all kinds of squeaky noises when rubbed, so I have been told.


----------



## dotty999

If I tried to* yodel* I'd make funny noises for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd have to abandon one who *doles *out that sort of punishment!


----------



## Cookiegal

Squeezing your *moles *can be painful too.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd be careful about squeezing *lemon *juice on them afterward would likely not be pleasant ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I wouldn't waste *money *doing that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps *honey *might feel better?


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd dance the *hokey *pokey for honey.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't *choke *on it! That would be terrible!


----------



## cwwozniak

Some ice cold *Cokes *might help to wash it down.


----------



## Cookiegal

Honey is good on *cakes *too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe even on a *stack *of pancakes?


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes along with a *stick *of butter.


----------



## cwwozniak

That would be one *thick *layer of butter.


----------



## Gr3iz

That *trick *might do a real number on one's cholesterol levels!

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## Cookiegal

You'd have to keep *track *of them to be sure.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would take a *crack *team of trackers to find them if we were less than vigilant.


----------



## dotty999

I'd be of little assistance with my knees that* creak *with every step


----------



## Gr3iz

So, I bet *crank *phonecalls that have you getting up all the times really irk you, then ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

to be quite *frank, *I don't care one way or the other


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe if you just *drank *a pint, or two, and were busy in the necessary, you might care more?


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be better for you to pour them down the *drain*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps it would be better to sit in a *diner*, rather than a pub ...


----------



## dotty999

it would if you didn't want a *drink*


----------



## Cookiegal

and if you're on the *brink *of falling off the wagon


----------



## Gr3iz

Which could happen in the *blink *of an eye!


----------



## Cookiegal

Is everyone drawing a *blank*?


----------



## Gr3iz

It could have been a group mental *block*, kinda like mass hysteria ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Life a *flock *of birds contemplating what to do next


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm wondering if you may be trying to *cloak *some underlying feelings ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Perhaps but I'd feel better if I could cuddle a cute *Koala *bear....


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be a real *Kodak *moment!

I hope I didn't just paint us into a corner! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

If you did *Kojak *will get us out safely.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like a real *Jakob *will suffice ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe playing a *banjo *will solve the problem.


----------



## Gr3iz

I doubt the *baron *would permit such activity.


----------



## dotty999

if he used his *brain* he might find it could be to his advantage


----------



## Cookiegal

I wonder if a *rainy *day would make a difference.


----------



## cwwozniak

Would there be any *irony *if that were to happen?


----------



## Gr3iz

If the rain was *briny *there might be ...


----------



## cwwozniak

At least the rain might *bring *a rainbow.


----------



## Gr3iz

There's more than a *grain *of truth to that statement.


----------



## cwwozniak

You can say that *again*.


----------



## Cookiegal

We're all *aging *playing this game!


----------



## cwwozniak

I figured is was *going *to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup, from the time you *login *it's pretty much downhill after that.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be best to start from a coign so as to have your best chances of survival on the way down ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Be careful not to injure your *groin *on the way down!


----------



## cwwozniak

That would probably be considered more than a *minor *injury.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like a *rhino *horn in the <nevermind> ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Probably wouldn't want to be *shorn *with a rusty, dull straight razor down there either.


----------



## Cookiegal

Or kicked by a *horse *either.


----------



## cwwozniak

We could spend days coming up with *worse *ways of inflicting pain down there.

Hi, cookiegal!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, like even a *sword *would sting at the very least.

Hi Chuck.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I might rather *drown *in a pool of Coke ...


----------



## Cookiegal

There are no *words *to described what that would feel like...


----------



## Gr3iz

I've heard, but I'm *sworn *to secrecy not to repeat the feelings ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll send in the *crows *like in the movie The Birds to peck it out of you...


----------



## dotty999

you may have to mop some* brows* if you do so


----------



## Gr3iz

And mop up something *brown*, too!


----------



## cwwozniak

Some might prefer to have the brown stuff *blown *away using a large firecracker.


----------



## Gr3iz

There are *bowls *full of them in the closet.


----------



## Cookiegal

That's what *slobs *keep in their closets.


----------



## Gr3iz

And they probably think that it is *bliss*!


----------



## cwwozniak

They probably serve it with chopped fresh *basil*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless they are smoking a few *slabs *of ribs ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Hopefully, they aren't trying to do that in a *blast *furnace.


----------



## Cookiegal

And they *baste *them first....


----------



## dotty999

wonder if they would taste good served with *beets*


----------



## cwwozniak

That *beats *out serving them with okra.

Hi, Dotty and Karen!


----------



## dotty999

would you *steam *okra before serving?

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Cook them by any *means *you wish, just keep them away from me! Please pass the ribs!


----------



## cwwozniak

I would not shed a tear if okra disappeared from restaurant *menus* around the world.


----------



## Gr3iz

If you list some of the *names*, we can start to petition them ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I wouldn't want to eat *snake*, that's for sure.

Hi Chuck.


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer a tasty *snack*


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure you have the *knack *to come up with something good that doesn't involve tuna.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure why you'd want to *knock *snake. I've had rattlesnake and it tastes pretty good!


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope the snake *conks *out before you take a bite.


----------



## dotty999

you could always* knock* it on the head if it doesn't

I'm surprised you know the meaning of the word conks, I thought it was only us Brits that used it


----------



## Cookiegal

We use the word conks here all the time.

But you went back to the same word that was just before mine. Can you think of something else or we can keep going back and forth.


----------



## dotty999

oh heck! I'll have another go with *bonks *


----------



## Cookiegal

Do snakes have *bones*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Snakes do have a skeleton, but ice cream *cones *have no bones!


----------



## dotty999

*noses* have bones


----------



## Cookiegal

*Hoses *do not.


----------



## dotty999

neither do* roses*


----------



## Cookiegal

But a *hoser *would.....see if you can find that one in your UK Dictionary Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

and maybe a *poser *too

I don't do Canadian slang!


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, now, let's be a good *sport *about this ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I just hope that neither one of them *pouts *over this.


----------



## Gr3iz

Their attitude may be reflected in future *posts *...


----------



## Cookiegal

We haven't really had any *spats *so don't worry.


----------



## Gr3iz

What!?! Me worry? I never thought you two would *strap *on the gloves and go three rounds.


----------



## Cookiegal

That sounds like it would be quite a *party*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've heard of *traps *like this ... I said strap on _gloves _... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't *start *with the cheekiness now.


----------



## dotty999

he tends to* stray* from the topic on occasions


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Cookie you know that Gr3iz never *parts* with his cheeky ways.

Oops Dotty got there first ... but it still works.


----------



## dotty999

if you carry on you'll be seeing *stars*!


----------



## Cookiegal

JimmyJack got lucky. 

I think we should *roast *Mark over an open pit for his comments.


----------



## dotty999

I'll add some *straw* to ensure the flame is kept alight


----------



## Cookiegal

We'll all *stare *into the flames.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just *steer *me in the right direction ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Just go off to the right through the *reeds *in the swamp and you'll find your way.


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope that having to go through the swamp doesn't *deter* you, Mark.


----------



## Cookiegal

He can always *reset *his GPS to get out of it.


----------



## cwwozniak

Things could become *tense *if he got himself lost.


----------



## Cookiegal

He has more *sense *that that.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't know what kind of friend *sends *someone off into a swamp like that ... <pout>


----------



## Cookiegal

The kind that *bends *over backwards for you...


----------



## cwwozniak

My old *bones *would complain if I tried to bend over backward these days.


----------



## Gr3iz

The *bonds *of our friendship might not withstand that sight. Now, the sight of Cookie bending over ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Believe me you *don'ts* want to see that.... I know, I cheated....


----------



## Gr3iz

Now you *sound *like a Memphibian! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Now it's your tun to *hound *me.


----------



## cwwozniak

Watch out Cookiegal. I hear that Mark's hounding skills are well *honed*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Not to worry *honey*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds pretty *hokey *to me ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It would to a *yokel *from Tennessee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, this *bloke *is a displaced Yankee stuck in TN ... <sigh>


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope things are not too *bleak *for you down there.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I can tell you one thing. When I see a *flake *around here, it's often not snow ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I guess it's a *fluke *that you ended up there then.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I can tell you I was not chasing a golden *flute *...


----------



## Cookiegal

Were you following a *fleet *of other vehicles migrating down south?


----------



## cwwozniak

I've heard that one can spot the socially *elite *down there because they hold out their pinkie finger when chugging their cans of Miller Lite.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure they have some sort of *title*, but I usually hear them called Bubba ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

That sounds 100% *legit *to me.


----------



## Cookiegal

Do they have a *tiger *in a zoo down there?


----------



## cwwozniak

They may even have *eight *of them.


----------



## Grey03

And they secured the cage *tight *. So that it won't hurt someone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last time I was there, unless my *sight *or memory are gone, I believe I saw 3 Siberian tigers.


----------



## Cookiegal

If the *light *was good you should have seen them all.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *might *have. It's likely the memory that's failing ...


----------



## Cookiegal

You're probably *right *about that.


----------



## cwwozniak

It wouldn't have helped if you went at *night*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't *think *so ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It must *stink *to have a bad memory.


----------



## Gr3iz

A small *stain *on an otherwise unremarkable personality ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You can *train *your brain to remember better.


----------



## Gr3iz

Too many brain cells went down the *drain *during my "better living through chemistry" years ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Was it a *rapid *or a slow draining process?


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, it wasn't like there in *April *and gone in May kinda thing ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe a trip to *Paris *will cure all.


----------



## cwwozniak

I've heard people say they love Paris on a cold, *crisp *morning.


----------



## Cookiegal

You can even play *craps *in the casinos there.


----------



## cwwozniak

You just better have a good *grasp *of your finances before doing that.


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Or come to *grips* with being broke.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or just *gripe *about it, which doesn't help much, but ...


----------



## cwwozniak

... eventually you'll need to pay the *piper*.


----------



## Cookiegal

If you have good *pipes *maybe you can sing your way out of it.


----------



## cwwozniak

People try to hide in the highest *spire *whenever I sing.


----------



## RT

In *spite *of y'alls previous remarks about Tennessee, I resemble that, as a resident....and only sing in the shower, so plug yer earholes!
(Hiya Chuck!)


----------



## Gr3iz

Even the dog *split *last time I tried to sing ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Hey Mark, I bet we could really scare away our audiences if we wore *kilts *while singing.


----------



## Cookiegal

You might get a lot of *likes *on Twitter though.


----------



## RT

Are these the days of our* lives*?
Well atm , they are


----------



## cwwozniak

I'm just happy to still be *alive *and kicking.

Hi, Cookiegal and RT.


----------



## Cookiegal

I think I'll *leave *that one alone.

Hi Chuck.


----------



## cwwozniak

Sounds like you are on the *level *with that comment.


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you take *Aleve *for pain?


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure beats a smelly *salve*!


----------



## RT

I do take Aleve for various aches and pains, but sometimes wish for a *valve *for the sinus


----------



## Cookiegal

There are medications for that too. No need to be a *slave *to your snot.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> There are medications for that too. No need to be a *slave *to your snot.


Karen I'm going to say LOL, and mean it! Excuse for a minute...actually doing the LOL thingy 
(pausing game, wiping eyes and whatnot...) :


----------



## Cookiegal

or wiping eyes and snotnot... 

I can't resist my own warped sense of humour sometimes. There were other ways I could have gone with your word "valve" but then I would have had to ban myself.


----------



## RT

Well if you can't laugh at yourself, don't make fun of others... and a warped humor is the best!
If you can't dish it, don't take it out... wait a minnit, that doesn't sound quite right...

I think *valis *might have a chuckle at this, and also think I've disqualified myself by changing two letters there...?
but some one will get back on track


----------



## RT

Just one more thing Karen, have you any idea what it's like to be a scarecrow and suffer hay fever?
Bummer 
Resume game!!


----------



## Gr3iz

One never knows what *lives *in the sleeves of a scarecrow ...


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> think I've disqualified myself by changing two letters there


No, it was very clever actually. 



RT said:


> have you any idea what it's like to be a scarecrow and suffer hay fever


Can't say that I have.


----------



## Cookiegal

It sounds like his allergies may be causing him some *hives*.


----------



## cwwozniak

If he does have hives, he *hides *them quite well.


----------



## Cookiegal

I think he *sheds *them twice a year.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just before he *heads *inside for the season?


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup. Being out of the sun *heals *them.


----------



## dotty999

I find sitting outside under the sun's rays* helps* me to relax


----------



## Cookiegal

I can only take the sun for a short *spell *though.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as I still have a *pulse*, I'll head for the shade ...


----------



## HOBOcs

Don't forget your *purse*, Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

That suggestion gave me *pause*, Jim ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I have a nice *taupe *colour purse you can borrow Mark.


----------



## cwwozniak

I think Mark's manly man reputation would be *kaput *if you took you up on your offer.


----------



## HOBOcs

We'll *untap *a new skill Chuck ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not giving up my *pants *for a skirt any time soon!


----------



## RT

Lordy tort!, I can't *stand* this witty banter !
(without wiping eyes now and then  )


----------



## Cookiegal

We could change the subject and play *darts *or something.


----------



## Cookiegal

Darts is not just for old *farts*. Sorry, couldn't resist doing two.


----------



## Gr3iz

The next *tears *shed may be yours from the lashing with a wet noodle for playing out of turn ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Hopefully you'll *spare *me the punishment just this once.


----------



## Gr3iz

The alternative is to be supplied with two *pairs *of ill-fitting shoes ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I already get enough *pains *from the ones I have, thank you very much.


----------



## Novictory

Maybe take a couple of *snips *from where they are tight.


----------



## Cookiegal

But if the blade *slips *and I cut off my toe instead then I'll be in even more pain.


----------



## Gr3iz

I would rather you not *spill *any blood ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope we have some *pails *on hand just in case.


----------



## Novictory

Perhaps a *snail* would be a treat... from the bakery that is..


----------



## cwwozniak

The bakery may also offer a choice of *flans *that could be served for dessert.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's certainly a new *slant *on things ...


----------



## Cookiegal

There must be other *tales *we can tell.


----------



## cwwozniak

It would be a *blast *to hear you tell some.


----------



## Novictory

As long as no one *stabs *the tale teller.


----------



## cwwozniak

Only a *beast *would do something like that.


----------



## Novictory

For sure but don't be a *tease.*


----------



## dotty999

that could create some *steam* around here!


----------



## Novictory

By all *means.*


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's not *smear *the lines now.


----------



## dotty999

some of us are too *smart* to do so


----------



## Cookiegal

Others will *storm *into anything.


----------



## RT

Takes all *sorts *for this game


----------



## Cookiegal

It depends on your *roots*.


----------



## dotty999

unless you are a* robot*!


----------



## RT

I've heard some folks pronounce that as* robut*, always bothered me...


----------



## Novictory

Well, keep your head *about *you.


----------



## RT

and certain Canadian friends might pronounce that as *aboot *(more 'r less)


----------



## cwwozniak

I bet that an *abbot *at a Canadian monastery would pronounce it that way as well.

Hi, RT!


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet they have a field day with *boats*, too ...


----------



## RT

I raise my glass in a *toast *to all Canadians, and all good folk on this Earth!
(Hiya Chuck!  )


----------



## Novictory

Might be good to have a *roast* with that toast.


----------



## Cookiegal

I can *boast *to being a proud Canadian and we pronounce everything correctly, no doubt aboot it.


----------



## Cookiegal

BTW, for the record, it's pronounced like "out" and no, we don't say "oot".


----------



## Novictory

...and, don't forget to *baste* the roast.


----------



## Cookiegal

I can't wait to *taste *it actually.


----------



## Novictory

Nothing like a good slice of Canadian *meats*... elk perhaps?


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> BTW, for the record, it's pronounced like "out" and no, we don't say "oot".


 That's why I said " more or less" 
Sorry Karen, grasping at my straws for a reply there (should have said something about " taboo" instead, it would have worked  ) I've joked with other Canada resident friends here, back in the days,


----------



## Cookiegal

If it's tender it practically *melts *in your mouth.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Sorry Karen


For what? I took it as a joke.


RT said:


> I've joked with other Canada resident friends here, back in the days,


I joke about everyone and expect everyone to joke about me in return too. It's not a one-way street.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> If it's tender it practically *melts *in your mouth.


I'm not much of a meat eater and think I'd need nerves of *steel *to eat elk!


----------



## Cookiegal

It may leave a *stale *taste in your mouth.


----------



## dotty999

it might even taste like* latex*!


----------



## Novictory

Ha ha -- latex. What a *steal*!


----------



## cwwozniak

I think I'd rather eat a whole *stalk *of celery.


----------



## Novictory

Hmm. Celery -- think I'd rather *skate* than eat celery.


----------



## dotty999

no doubt folk would stop and *stare* if you were skating


----------



## Novictory

And if folks would stare, I'd have to avoid falling into *traps*.


----------



## Cookiegal

We can all go and have a skating *party*.


----------



## Novictory

Sure would like to look "*purty*" at the skating party. (Little dialect infusion).


----------



## Cookiegal

It's been a long time since I skated so I'm a little *rusty*.


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe you should find a skating partner you can *trust *to keep you from falling.


----------



## Novictory

Or you could form a *tryst.*


----------



## dotty999

that could make an interesting *story*


----------



## Novictory

maybe...think I'll just go to the *store.*


----------



## Gr3iz

See if you can *score* a couple of nice T-bones!


----------



## dotty999

I'd *scour* the local butchers to find the best deal


----------



## Novictory

Get the deals before it *pours.*


----------



## dotty999

Hope I have enough money in my *purse*!


----------



## cwwozniak

In that case, don't *spurn *any lower cost cuts, as they can be quite tasty when properly prepared.


----------



## dotty999

as long as there isn't a *prune* in sight, I hate the blighters!


----------



## Novictory

Prunes might give you a good *upper* tho...


----------



## dotty999

well I'm no *prude* but...


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think I would ever consider you a prude *under *any circumstances.


----------



## Cookiegal

You would be a *dunce *to do so.


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think I'd do that even under the influence of an *ounce *or two of Wacky Tobacky.


----------



## Cookiegal

I would *count *yourself lucky if you don't get arrested.


----------



## cwwozniak

I have no desire to spend time in *court *having to explain any foolish actions.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds like you're taking the right *route *in life.


----------



## cwwozniak

May I *quote *you on that?


----------



## Cookiegal

You're *quite *welcome to.


----------



## Gr3iz

As welcome as he'd be to visit your hotel *suite*?


----------



## Cookiegal

Are you saying that out of *spite *for me picking on you before?


----------



## Novictory

If so, that would be the *pitts*...
Also can someone tell me how to stop email for this thread. I went to "watched forums" but it didn't come up. Thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal

You can't disable email notifications for a specific thread. You can disabled them in your profile but if you do so it will disable them for all threads.


----------



## Cookiegal

What if he *spits *at me?


----------



## cwwozniak

You might try to protect yourself using a wide *strip *of waterproof material.



Cookiegal said:


> You can't disable email notifications for a specific thread. You can disabled them in your profile but if you do so it will disable them for all threads.


I know I am placing my life in triple danger, but I am going to tell a Candian, a woman, and a site Admin that they may be wrong.

First click on the "Unwatch thread" button near the top of the thread and confirm that you want to unwatch it. Then click on the "Watch thread" button and you will be given a confirmation screen that gives you the option to get email notifcations or not. I am going to assume it only applies to the current thread.


----------



## Novictory

Or better yet, bop him in his *prats. *

Hey, thanks - Ill give it a try. I am not watching a lot of threads so no big deal. I will still follow this thread - just don't need the emails.


----------



## cwwozniak

It could really sting if you did that using a barber's *strop*.


----------



## Gr3iz

There are some *parts *I would definitely need to protect!!


----------



## Cookiegal

cwwozniak said:


> Admin that they may be wrong


Well that just sucks.  Sorry, forgot about that option.


----------



## Cookiegal

But if they were hit your voice would surely become *raspy*.


----------



## Novictory

Hey it worked. Thanks.

Yes to protect your parts you may need a head *start.*


----------



## Novictory

Sorry - that one got away from me - didn't see your post. so from raspy to *grasp* your prat...to avoid damage.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't suppose I could offer a *sprig *of olive?


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll accept it if you won't *gripe *about it.


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think anyone here will give you any *grief *over it.



Novictory said:


> Hey it worked. Thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, because I'd've *fried *a few more brain cells trying to come up with an alternative ...


----------



## Novictory

Well, you still have your* pride*.


----------



## Gr3iz

True, but sometimes the *price *is excessive!


----------



## Cookiegal

You should be frying a juicy *prime *rib instead of your brain.


----------



## Gr3iz

And you should be *mired *down in police business instead of worrying about my poor, broken down brain ... ;-) But, that steak does sound good!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but I get *tired *of arresting people.


----------



## Novictory

But only if they steal your *tires*, right?


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, it's happened way too many *times*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now don't start getting all *misty *on us ...

BTW -- Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Novictory

or *simpy*...
and to you all too!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Hey! Does slang count? 

It's better than being *wimpy*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> BTW -- Happy Thanksgiving!!


Same to all of you. We had ours over a month ago (at the right time of year).


----------



## Novictory

Well, here's to all the *wimps* who celebrate T-Day at the wrong time of year!! Who knew??


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah and you can crawl back into your *swamp *too.


----------



## Novictory

Yeah, hangin' with a few *wasps*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal *gasps*!


----------



## Novictory

Ha Ha -- Novictory *snaps!*


----------



## Cookiegal

Novictory gives Cookiegal *pains*!


----------



## Novictory

Now Now Cookiegal - not time to *snipe*!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Well someone has to take the *reins*.


----------



## dotty999

It should be me *since* no one else is competent enough!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm afraid I had to *wince *at that comment, dear! ;-)


----------



## Novictory

Well, you don't *mince* words dotty999.


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't have a problem with Dotty taking the reins as long as she isn't *manic *about it.


----------



## Cookiegal

I think I would *panic *if Dotty took the reins then we'd all have to eat tuna every day.


----------



## Novictory

Well, that diet would definitely give me *pains.*


----------



## cwwozniak

I would be making *plans *to find a way of avoiding all that tuna.


----------



## Cookiegal

Especially when all that mercury *lands *you in the hospital.


----------



## Novictory

Ah, a new *slant.*


----------



## Gr3iz

That would leave a *stain *on Dotty's reputation. We couldn't have that!


----------



## Novictory

Oh no - that would be *nasty.*


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, I'd have to beat a *hasty* retreat!


----------



## Novictory

Don't forget your *stash* of ... meals...


----------



## Novictory

...tuna....


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't *crash *any parties on the way.


----------



## dotty999

that would be so *crass!*


----------



## Cookiegal

Especially if you tip over the serving *carts *on purpose.


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't risk dropping the jam *tarts*!


----------



## Cookiegal

You wouldn't want those to land in the *trash*.


----------



## dotty999

Indeed not, I don't want any *sharp* retorts!


----------



## Cookiegal

There sure wouldn't be any angels playing their *harps*.


----------



## dotty999

nor any old *chaps* listening


----------



## Cookiegal

let the *chips *fall where they may


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe we could *pitch *them into the fire ...

We had a little oopsie a few posts back. Someone forgot to change a letter ...


----------



## dotty999

I think there's a black *witch* at work here! 

Cookie made a boo boo!


----------



## Gr3iz

We'd better *watch *what we do ...


----------



## dotty999

perhaps we need to *hatch* a plan...


----------



## Gr3iz

Your thoughts *match *mine!


----------



## Cookiegal

Hey, I'm going through a rough *patch*, give me a break.


----------



## Novictory

OK everybody -- *watch* it!


----------



## Novictory

Sorry - didn't catch the earlier watch - *natch* for bad eyes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Nice *catch*.


----------



## dotty999

thought I'd swing by to* chart* your progress


----------



## Novictory

Oh, have a *heart* - not much progress here.


----------



## Cookiegal

Did you bring us a *treat *at least?


----------



## Novictory

Like maybe some raspberry *tarts*?


----------



## Gr3iz

who *rates *raspberry tarts around here?


----------



## Cookiegal

You sit in your *seats *to eat them.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as you don't make me wear *spats *to do so!


----------



## dotty999

forget the tarts, I have a tasty *pasty *that would satisfy your hunger for sure!


----------



## Novictory

Well dotty999 -- that's downright *pesty*...those tarts are delish!


----------



## dotty999

now that's made me feel quite *testy*!


----------



## HOBOcs

but they are still* tasty*!


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder if they would be tastier than creamed chipped beef on *toast*, or as it's better known in the military (Ooops, better not say that with Cookiegal around).


----------



## Novictory

I hate to *boast*, but raspberry tarts are much better than that toast stuff!


----------



## dotty999

I lack a sweet tooth so would much prefer a nice* roast* dinner


----------



## Cookiegal

SOS Chuck! 

Tastes are different from *coast *to coast.


----------



## Novictory

In my house raspberry tarts are a *stock* item.


----------



## dotty999

you could have a *stack* of them if you enjoy them so much


----------



## Cookiegal

There's no room for a stack of anything in my little *shack*.


----------



## Novictory

Without plenty of these tarts, I would go into* shock.*


----------



## cwwozniak

I think I'd rather have some nice, thick pork *chops*.



Cookiegal said:


> SOS Chuck!


I was thinking of the non- acronym version.


----------



## dotty999

I'd serve chops with a portion of *chips *0r fries as you would call them


----------



## Novictory

So calling fries chips, does that make you one of the *chaps*?


----------



## dotty999

in no way *shape* or form!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just give him a little *space*, dear ...


----------



## dotty999

perhaps the *caped* crusader could whisk me away from here for a treat


----------



## Cookiegal

That would be quite the *caper *even for Batman.


----------



## dotty999

no doubt it would make front page news in the local *paper*


----------



## Novictory

Oh, *spare* me!


----------



## Cookiegal

The would probably sell *heaps *of papers then.


----------



## Novictory

That's what everyone *hears.*..


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as someoen *reaps *the benefits.


----------



## dotty999

Hopefully moi then I could go on a spending *spree!*


----------



## Novictory

...and it's time for Christmas *trees* to put spending sprees under*.*


----------



## dotty999

for some it causes many *tears*


----------



## HOBOcs

running around everywhere certainly *wears* you out this time of year.


----------



## Novictory

You could even work up a *sweat*! If it wasn't snowing...


----------



## HOBOcs

Snowing.... not *sweet*... snow is a four letter word up here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Jim, don't *waste *your time cussing out the snow. It doesn't care ...


----------



## Novictory

Better just to go inside and cook up some hearty *stews*!


----------



## dotty999

the thought of a tasty stew sure *whets *my appetite!


----------



## Cookiegal

I do hope it's a *white *Christmas but I've never tasted tuna stew before.


----------



## dotty999

I don't think we've had one in a *while *but here's hoping!


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope everyone has a *whale *of a good time.


----------



## dotty999

the* Welsh *folk sure know how to enjoy themselves


----------



## Novictory

Well, at least in as snowy winter you won't pick up a *wheal*. No mosquitos around, hopefully.


----------



## cwwozniak

If you do happen to get one on your neck, you could try to cover it with a *shawl*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, if it is large enough, put a *leash *on it ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah that's the *least *you can do with it.


----------



## Gr3iz

You need to know how to handle such a *beast*.


----------



## Novictory

Such comics...if it is quite large, take a few *stabs* at it with your kitchen knife.


----------



## Cookiegal

You could even *baste *it and cook it in the oven.


----------



## cwwozniak

You could try to *blast *it off with a fire hose.


----------



## Cookiegal

That would be good if it *lasts *but it would probably come back.


----------



## Novictory

Then it looks like some time for a few *fasts*.


----------



## HOBOcs

I'd just punch it in the nose with my *fists*


----------



## Novictory

Yep, make it *stiff!!*


----------



## Cookiegal

You won't even notice it if you down a *fifth *of Vodka.


----------



## Novictory

Wow. I won't even make it to *fifty* if I do that!


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially if you keep eating that salt water *taffy*!


----------



## Cookiegal

You're all *daffy *if you ask me.


----------



## Gr3iz

We may be faddy as well, but that has nothing to do with it ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I bet you drive a *caddy *too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not I. I may be a bit *cadgy*, but I'm more of a Chevy man ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Definition of cadgy: sexually excited 

See diarectal...err....I mean....dialectal:

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/cadgy


----------



## Novictory

Now now don't be *cagey*.


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't want to be *caged *either.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't want to be *caned*, myself!


----------



## cwwozniak

Would you be willing to sit in the corner wearing a *dunce *cap?


----------



## Cookiegal

If you have an *ounce *of wisdom there wouldn't be any punishment.


----------



## cwwozniak

Otherwise, you might find yourself in a leaky *canoe*, in the middle of a lake, without a paddle.


----------



## Cookiegal

It won't be too bad if it's a *clean *lake.


----------



## cwwozniak

You would have more problems if the lake water wasn't exactly crystal *clear.*


----------



## dotty999

I don't know how I'd *react* if that was the case


----------



## Novictory

You just have to* tread*.


----------



## Cookiegal

I would *dread *having to do that for too long.


----------



## Novictory

Be sure to bring some *bread* to eat while you tread.


----------



## dotty999

don't add cheese as it can make you *dream!*


----------



## Cookiegal

You could *smear *some jam on it though.


----------



## Gr3iz

Could you *spare *a little jam for my French Toast?


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you *speak *French? Do you talk to your toast?


----------



## Gr3iz

If I *spoke *to my food at all, I'd never admit it to you ...


----------



## dotty999

would you admit you were a lousy *poker* player


----------



## HOBOcs

he won't admit it but he thinks he's a *power* player


----------



## Novictory

Nah, he's just learning the *ropes.*


----------



## Cookiegal

He uses ropes as *props*.


----------



## Novictory

Just like some *perps*.


----------



## cwwozniak

They do give him the *upper *hand in many situations.


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope you writing all of this down on *paper*.


----------



## cwwozniak

That's too high tech for me. I'm carving all of this into some *spare *clay tablets that I keep for such purposes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Clay is good for your *pores*.


----------



## dotty999

maybe it can cause cold *sores* to appear


----------



## Novictory

...and they'll probably be *rosie* looking.


----------



## Cookiegal

They could also *raise *up into welts.


----------



## Novictory

Yep...then they're hard to *erase.*


----------



## Gr3iz

I hear ice *eases *the pain ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but you'd need *cases *of it.


----------



## HOBOcs

We'd need to weigh it, so put it on the *scale*


----------



## Novictory

Then we could see what it *lacks.*


----------



## Cookiegal

They could be stored on *racks*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now you're getting off *track *again ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Well you have to *cater *to everyone you know.


----------



## Gr3iz

That is a *great *attitude!


----------



## dotty999

indeed, a rare *treat!*


----------



## Gr3iz

I did not expect you to *react *so swiftly!


----------



## Novictory

*Tears* of joy here.


----------



## Novictory

Someone moved faaaaast. Sorry. I'll move to a new *tract*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes we're just off the *chart *around here!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah we really take it to *heart*.


----------



## Gr3iz

We *reach *new highs and uncharted lows around here ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, life's a *beach*, eh?


----------



## dotty999

did you decide that whilst sitting on your *bench*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Was the bench under a beautiful *beech *tree?


----------



## HOBOcs

Lets all *cheer* the beautiful tree


----------



## Novictory

;-) cute. You are a *peach*. ha ha


----------



## Novictory

Did it again. I'm such a* chore*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Better than being a......nope, better not go there. 

I bet you never sang in a *choir*?


----------



## dotty999

well I sure did, was known to *chirp* in whenever I felt like it


----------



## Gr3iz

Rather than sitting up there on your lovely *perch*?


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you have perch in your *porch*?


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be quite a *chore *just to build a porch on my house!


----------



## Cookiegal

You could build a barn for your *horse *instead.


----------



## Novictory

Don't make the barn too *short.*


----------



## Cookiegal

If it's too big it will cost you the *shirt *off your back.


----------



## Gr3iz

*First *I need to find the financing for a horse!


----------



## Novictory

What could be *worse* - no cash for a horse....


----------



## Cookiegal

There are no *words *to express what could be worse.


----------



## Novictory

Unless of course, you were to drown.


----------



## cwwozniak

That might cause one to *frown*.


----------



## RT

I am *sworn* to not to reveal secrets not available to the public...
Uh...umm I'd best keep quite for now... >._looks around... wary of ... anything...< 
Don't worry , your safe for the moment..._


----------



## Novictory

...*snore. *


----------



## Gr3iz

There are places where that sort of attitude *earns *scorn ...

Hmmm, I had a choice of two words to choose from there. Either worked! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Show off! 

I'll *sneer *to that.


----------



## Gr3iz

It might make the highlight *reels*! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I can see the headlines about Superman, the man of *steel*.


----------



## Gr3iz

At the very *least *...


----------



## Cookiegal

You're such a *tease*.


----------



## Novictory

*Cease* your admonition.


----------



## cwwozniak

Would there be *cause *for concern if Cookiegal did not cease?


----------



## Novictory

Well, it would give me *pause*.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm glad you guys are *super *scared.


----------



## Novictory

Call the *press*!!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll be sure to wear my best *dress*......errr.....well the one dress I have.


----------



## dotty999

I hope it isn't a *dross* dress!


----------



## Gr3iz

Or covered in *roses *...


----------



## Cookiegal

It's just an "LBD" that *rises* to any occasion.


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet it would *raise *the eyebrows of many a DOM*, too ...

*Dirty Old Man (being a card-carrying member ...) ;-)


----------



## Novictory

We'll just *erase* that DOM bit...


----------



## Gr3iz

I cannot simply *cease *to be what I am ...


----------



## Cookiegal

There's no need to *chase *women around.


----------



## Novictory

Or maybe just *shack* --- up. No chasing involved..........


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as he doesn't *whack *her one.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't necessarily chase, shack or whack. Sometimes it's just pleasant to *watch *...


----------



## Novictory

Well, *natch*.


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as they don't *catch *you and call the cops.


----------



## Novictory

As long as he can key the* latch* and escape. no problem.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure he could *teach *us a trick or two.


----------



## Gr3iz

A *peach *like you probably has had her share of admirers ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

That's quite a *reach *for sure.


----------



## RT

My head* aches *from this game


----------



## Gr3iz

It *heats *up once in a while ...


----------



## RT

Well I have a *stash *of candy for when the grand kids drop by...
or maybe that's for me


----------



## Cookiegal

You eat candy while you do *shots*?


----------



## RT

Only until my heart *stops*. then I settle down a bit...


----------



## Cookiegal

Baby *steps*... In time you'll be able to work through that.


----------



## RT

You are clever with your* posts *

And I have no idea why this became a bullet item ...in fact when I was writing and the entire thread appeared in my reply.. which took some time to delete....confused for sure?!!


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll not make *sport *of you over that ...


----------



## Novictory

Well I dunno - maybe at the next *roast*, we can make a little sport.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll *toast *your misfortune, then ...


----------



## Novictory

Without toast, what are* torts*? Shall we have toast or torts?


----------



## Gr3iz

This is a toast at a roast, not a place for torts or *tarts*. (Where's Dr. Seuss when you need him?)


----------



## RT

While the good Doctor may be gone, I'll continue to *stare *at the sky hoping ET will come along.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe I'll *steer *clear of that one ...


----------



## RT

your comment *reeks* of disbelief in the possible, if not improbable speculation! 
(Sorry, couldn't think of a more polite way to put that spelling at the moment


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope noone *keels *over from the smell of Mark's disbelief because ET just arrived.


----------



## Novictory

We'll just have to *slake* that disbelief and move on.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah we can start with a clean *slate *with something else.


----------



## Novictory

That *tells* me we're ready to move on.


----------



## Cookiegal

Someone had better *spell *it out because I don't know where we're headed.


----------



## Novictory

Well, if we head to a local farm, we can pick up some *spelt* and make some bread.


----------



## Cookiegal

I hear the flies are bad on the farms so there may be too many *pests *to enjoy it.


----------



## RT

Oh, just grab a handful and *steep* them in broth til they're done!


----------



## cwwozniak

Throw in some potato *peels *to add some texture.


----------



## Novictory

I dunno - that's a slippery *slope* mixing pests with peels.


----------



## cwwozniak

It should be OK as long as nobody adds a toxic *spore *to the pot.


----------



## Cookiegal

Toxic spores could cause you to get *sores *in your moldy mouth.


----------



## Novictory

Oh yuk - gonna get to the *store *for meds to take care of the sores.


----------



## RT

I'd *stare *at the shelves trying to decipher all the meds available.


----------



## Gr3iz

I do hope you'll not turn into a savage *beast *for lack of medication ...


----------



## Cookiegal

You can *blast *those sores with a blow torch.


----------



## RT

I just* slapt *my knee, laughing


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds like you could use a *Pabst *right about now.....or perhaps you've already had one too many.


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet someone could be underhanded here and cut/*paste *your response to your detriment ... ;-)


----------



## Novictory

This is all getting a little *steep* for me. Wow, a Pabst - a blue ribbon! wow...


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Sounds like you could use a *Pabst *right about now.....or perhaps you've already had one too many.


 Perhaps you know me too well! ;D Haven't had that brand for long distance...thanks for the reminder!
You *peeps* are great! 

To Novictory: I like your user name because it reminds of how frustrated i get when playing video games  ((um, that's a compliment, btw!)


----------



## Gr3iz

Speaking of video games, Solitaire is more my *speed *... ;-)


----------



## Novictory

They say solitaire is just for *dopes* - but I don't know. It's one of my faves. ;-)
Thanks RT - name is sort of my attitude about playing in the stock market when irrational exuberance prevails.


----------



## RT

There seems to be a few *poets *here who haven't posted a rhyme
in quite some time....uh, not to change the subject....


----------



## Gr3iz

Well beyond the *scope *of my postings ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll send a *posse *out to find those missing poets.


----------



## Novictory

Maybe they're writing for the *soaps*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Poetry is so *passe *...


----------



## Cookiegal

Being able to write can be an *asset*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess I never had a *taste *for that sort of thing ...


----------



## Novictory

Better than *paste* though.


----------



## Gr3iz

My taste runs more toward roast *beast *...


----------



## Cookiegal

We should all take our *seats *around the table for Mark's roast beast dinner.


----------



## Gr3iz

Will you all be bringing *dates*?


----------



## Cookiegal

That depends on their *rates *because I'd have to pay someone to go with me.


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope you won't need to *alter *your plans once you make your decision.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe it may cost extra if you decide *after *having made the "date" ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Not if I *taser *them into submission.


----------



## Gr3iz

You could try a little *water *torture treatment ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I *wager *that might work.


----------



## Novictory

Yeah - water treatment would be *great.*


----------



## Cookiegal

At the very least it would bring them to *tears*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's hope thy are not one of those *artsy *fartsy types ... ;-)


----------



## Novictory

Nah..probably just* tarts.*


----------



## RT

Maybe they set *traps* for the unsuspecting


----------



## Gr3iz

*Spare *me the details ...


----------



## RT

There are *reams* of details on such things, but OK


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose that *bears *looking into, then ...


----------



## RT

Without actually looking into it, there may be a *spear *involved with ancient traps...
sounds painful...


----------



## Novictory

That's all beyond my* grasp.*


----------



## RT

Some spears are *sharp *


----------



## Novictory

Dats why I *prays*...and run! ha ha ha


----------



## RT

Well you could drive away really fast... but ya might need a *spare* tire!


----------



## Cookiegal

If you're speared in the throat your voice may become *raspy*.


----------



## Novictory

Just eat some pancakes with *syrup* and it will help your raspy throat.


----------



## Cookiegal

That's a *super *good suggestion.


----------



## Novictory

On the other hand, you might eat a* prune* to clear your throat.


----------



## Cookiegal

Really? I thought prunes were *prone *to clear parts at the other end of the throat spectrum.


----------



## Novictory

Ha ha -- You should *preen* your feathers for that wise answer.


----------



## Cookiegal

As should the rest of my *peers*.


----------



## Gr3iz

At least you don't *repel *us common folk ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Beat you to it Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Freaky fast! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Of course not. I'm sure you would *rebel *if I did.


----------



## Gr3iz

I would at least be a bit *leery *of you!


----------



## Novictory

If you get out in front *early*, she may not catch you.


----------



## Cookiegal

You will soon *learn *that I always catch my prey.


----------



## Novictory

Yikes! Hate to repeat but as I said, leave *early*....


----------



## RT

gosh, y'all make me* teary* at times...all the affection shown, and whatnot


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, it's al fun and games until it's your *heart *she's trying to stop! ;-)


----------



## RT

I *heard* that's always a possibility to be wary of!


----------



## Novictory

Definitely something to *dread.*


----------



## Cookiegal

No worries. I always have a defibrillator at the *ready*.


----------



## cwwozniak

And I would think you would use it without *delay *if the need arrises.


----------



## Cookiegal

It depends what the ECG *leads *report but yes, if no activity at all.


----------



## cwwozniak

You might even receive a *medal *for your quick action.


----------



## Novictory

So to celebrate the medal, let's all *ladle* some punch.


----------



## Novictory

So let's all *ladle* some punch to celebrate the medal.


----------



## Novictory

E gads. When I just looked, the post I did didn't post so I posted again. so solly. or is it silly,


----------



## cwwozniak

I think our entries *addle *the TSG servers this moring. I tried to make an entry in another game and when it didn't seem to accept it, I tried again, only to be scolded for not waiting between my entries.


----------



## Cookiegal

I heard an *adder *caused the addle.


----------



## cwwozniak

I have heard that bugs in computer software are rather common, but a venomous snake is definitely *odder*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup, if you see one you'd better do your best to *dodge *it quickly.


----------



## Novictory

Adders, odders, oh well...I've def been *edged.*


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't know what that means but I think I'd rather be *egged*.


----------



## Novictory

Well, without *greed* you wouldn't have an edge. A terrible notion I know. Hope that 'splains it. Happy Birthday BTW...


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks. I'm always *eager *to learn new things.

Thanks for the birthday wishes as well.


----------



## Novictory

So you get a *grade* of A for being eager to learn new things and for being a year older and wiser...


----------



## Gr3iz

Just so you know, you won't get a *badge *for trying to flatter the lady cop ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

You probably won't get toasted *bagel *either.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nor a flagon of *lager *...


----------



## RT

But we can be assured she'll always be *legal *in her decisions


----------



## Novictory

Ha ha - all very funny. We shall remain* regal* in spite of all.


----------



## Cookiegal

Perhaps we should change *gears *now?


----------



## RT

You mean *stare* in another direction?
I can do that with one eye closed.


----------



## Novictory

Such a *tease*...


----------



## RT

I've been enjoying some *yeast* rolls with lots of butter lately


----------



## Novictory

*Tasty.*


----------



## Cookiegal

Women don't like yeast, it's *nasty*.


----------



## dotty999

I wont mention a* stain* then!


----------



## Gr3iz

You think that would take the *sting *out of it?


----------



## Cookiegal

Not to mention the *stink*. Yes, I had to mention it.


----------



## dotty999

I think I'd better *slink* away to think of a clean reply!


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope you're back with one in the *blink *of an eye.


----------



## Novictory

One of you may end up in the *klink*.


----------



## dotty999

Hopefully if I were to *click* my fingers a knight in shining armour would appear and rescue me


----------



## Cookiegal

He'd rescue you while he *licks *your fingers.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's pretty *slick *how you got from klink to click in one letter, my dear ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Da__, Quicksdraw!

I'll *stick *around and take my lumps ...


----------



## Novictory

Since we're just in it for *kicks*. go ahead and take your slumps. er, lumps.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as the clock *ticks*, I'll be here ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope nobody *picks *on Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't worry 'bout it, Cookie. That just helps *spice *things up around here ...


----------



## Novictory

Huh?


----------



## cwwozniak

Anybody that tries to pick on Mark may find they have a high *price *to pay.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Carpe *diem, my friend!


----------



## RT

Maybe I'll just *creep* on by some of those comments


----------



## Novictory

As you can creep, it is one of the *percs* of the game.


----------



## Cookiegal

Uh, that would be "perks".  Try again.


----------



## Cookiegal

*Peace *everyone!


----------



## dotty999

it's quite peaceful at my *place*


----------



## Cookiegal

You don't hear the *claps *of thunder?


----------



## cwwozniak

Perhaps Dotty can't hear it because she is wearing a hat with big *flaps *over her ears.


----------



## dotty999

it also *flops* over my eyes!


----------



## Novictory

It's all just a* spoof.*


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you have any *proof *of that?


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe her *roof's* keeping the noise out?


----------



## Novictory

That noise is why most people live in *forts*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like: "Go *forth *in security!"?


----------



## Novictory

Well, more like a *firth* rather than a forth.


----------



## Cookiegal

I could use a *fifth *of whiskey right about now.


----------



## Novictory

Yahoo! ...keepin' the *faith*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure the residents of *Haiti *feel that way, too!


----------



## Novictory

Haiti may be the deal breaker. Who can do it???!!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Does anyone use a *Halti *head collar on their dogs?


----------



## Novictory

All *Hails* to Cookie. Never heard of term but a new one is always good.


----------



## RT

Never heard of that either, but pretty sure that won't bring any *halts* to this game 

(Jeez Karen that sounds cruel, head collar...but I guess we'll all have to do our research)
and i know you wouldn't be cruel to doggies


----------



## Cookiegal

https://www.petsmart.com/dog/collar...s/halti-training-dog-head-collar-5264251.html


----------



## Cookiegal

Indeed it *shall *not.  Or is that shalln't?


----------



## RT

Well you could say 'shan't' in context, but that would only *stall* things ;D


----------



## Novictory

That certainly *tells* it all. Stay tuned for more fascinating input.


----------



## Cookiegal

I think I'll sit a *spell *and try to think of something.


----------



## RT

Anyone get a *smell*...kinda like a dog, or cat hanging around? Oh it's Mark's lumpy yard 
Or it could be mine ...or yours!


----------



## Cookiegal

Something *tells *me it's coming from your end Randy.


----------



## RT

Gimme a break...been up near 24 hours, only 3 hours to go, doubt I'll make it, wasn't meaning to *steal* your thunder!


----------



## Cookiegal

You'd better not or I'll have to *taser *you.


----------



## dotty999

he might* react *quite badly to that!


----------



## Cookiegal

Who *cares*? 

I hope you forgive me Randy.


----------



## dotty999

now there's some *scary* faces!


----------



## Gr3iz

At least the conversation is not as *racey *as we've seen in the past ... ;-)


----------



## RT

this thread could take *years* off one's life!


----------



## Novictory

Especially if you *stray* into some of those darker posts.


----------



## Cookiegal

You're all a bunch of *brats*.


----------



## Novictory

Actually, I think we're all a bunch of *stars*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure you could find a *Rasta *in Jamaica that would agree with that ... ;-)


----------



## Novictory

Oh...*basta*!


----------



## Cookiegal

What? Too much *pasta*?


----------



## Novictory

Yes-hard to *strap* my middle in -- too much pasta.


----------



## Cookiegal

You'll have to *strip *for us to see. Guess I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Novictory

Well good take my word for it cuz if not, you might see my *prats* and I'm not sure about that...


----------



## Gr3iz

I think that *rates *a "Oh my!" ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

indeed and I'm not gonna *stray *into that area!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm staying *yards *away too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Apparently nobody *dares *to proceed in that direction ...


----------



## dotty999

probably for fear of being caught up in a *snare*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Or because it is hard to *erase *some memories ...


----------



## HOBOcs

I tend to* agree* with Marks response


----------



## Gr3iz

There are times when you just want to put up a *green *screen and project a new image over a bad situation ...


----------



## HOBOcs

I think we just need to increase the *range* between this and that


----------



## RT

You must admit some times these comments are *grand*


----------



## Novictory

Actually, some of them make me *groan*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Some even make me *angry*.


----------



## Novictory

A few are downright *raggy*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Good *gravy*!


----------



## Novictory

Maybe something a little *grapy* would be better than gravy.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe you've got a good *grasp *on the situation here ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I dunno, I'm not crazy about *grape *juice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, gather up some *pears *and we'll make some pear juice ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Do the pears need to be ground into a *paste *in order to extract the juice?


----------



## Gr3iz

Beats me. I know you don't just *stamp *them like Lucy did to the grapes to make wine ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I thought one needs to really *stomp *the grapes to get all the juice out.


----------



## Novictory

Oh, let's just *tromp* all over them, ala Lucy...


----------



## Gr3iz

Will that make all the pears *morph *into pear sauce?


----------



## Cookiegal

It will if everyone *romps *all over them at the same time.


----------



## Gr3iz

We'd have *rooms *full of pear sauce!


----------



## Novictory

Let's hope there's no *storm* - pear sauce everywhere!


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet it would be *moist*, storm or not ...


----------



## Cookiegal

At least it would be *misty*.


----------



## HOBOcs

As long as it's not *musty*... or Lucy would have some splaining to do


----------



## Novictory

Or! heaven forbid --- *rusty!*


----------



## HOBOcs

I *trust* pear wine has good colour and is not brown


----------



## RT

Through some *trout* in there for good measure... but there may be something fishy about that suggestion.


----------



## Novictory

As long as there's no *grout* in the trout.


----------



## Cookiegal

That seems like an odd *route *to take.


----------



## Novictory

Nothing could be* truer.*


----------



## Cookiegal

Shall we make a *truce *not to talk about fish in pear juice any more?


----------



## Gr3iz

Do we need a *court *order to change the subject?


----------



## dotty999

I'll *scour* through the official notes to see if it's necessary


----------



## Novictory

Well I think the topic *rocks* so let's keep it -nothing like fish in pear juice first thing in the morning...


----------



## Cookiegal

That mixture will knock your *socks *off for sure.


----------



## Novictory

'specially when the fish* soaks* up the pear juice.


----------



## Cookiegal

While you're laying in the sun in an *oasis*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Is that the *basis *for a topic change? Can we not just say: "Picture the pope in his PJs on a home shopping station." Go!


----------



## HOBOcs

I think I'm back with the fish and the pear ... I've taken to the water... hoisted the* Sails* put the shades on...put the rod in the water ...leaned back and lifted a glass of "pear" brandy ...and am enjoying the warmth of the sun and the drink. Gone (in my mind)


----------



## Novictory

Watch that pear brandy intake - there are *jails* awaiting those that drink and sail.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless he *bails *out and jumps overboard ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Some people end up on *slabs *in the morgue.


----------



## Gr3iz

That could happen because of a *blast*, too.


----------



## Cookiegal

Or from eating too much *stale *food.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's not my *style *...


----------



## Novictory

NOT MY STYLE! *yells* GR3.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now, don't be *silly*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Me thinks you all need some *pills*.


----------



## Novictory

I hear there are many *mills* that produce lotsa pills.


----------



## Cookiegal

You can find them at pharmacies in many *malls *as well.


----------



## dotty999

some have a weird *smell* so I'm told


----------



## Cookiegal

I think those are the big ones. The *small *ones don't smell.


----------



## Novictory

Actually Cookie, I think it's only small *males* that don't smell,


----------



## dotty999

I don't think* seals* do either


----------



## Cookiegal

So you're saying the small females smell? I think that's because a female *leaks *when she gets older.


----------



## Novictory

Ha Ha Ha -- Oh brother --- so you're saying old females are* leaky*???


----------



## Cookiegal

Pretty much but probably more so when they're *peaky*.


----------



## Novictory

...and then they're downright *pesky*.


----------



## Gr3iz

It sounds like you know about that of which you *speak *...


----------



## dotty999

I'd *stake* my life on that being the case!


----------



## Novictory

The truth is not that which you *speak*...


----------



## dotty999

*speak* was posted 2 posts back


----------



## Gr3iz

*Shake *that stick, Dotty! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I doubt it would make a difference in any way, *shape* or form!


----------



## Novictory

Oh, *spare* me.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, we'll see who *bares *all ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

who *cares *one way or another


----------



## Gr3iz

With pretty *faces *such as yours here, I care ...


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as we don't leak *feces*, it's not too bad.


----------



## dotty999

now *cease* such dirty talk!


----------



## Novictory

Puhleeze -- *peace.*


----------



## Cookiegal

After all that dirty talk, anyone up for a *piece *of apple pie?


----------



## Novictory

Is it full of *spice*? Naughty and nice?


----------



## Cookiegal

you won't know until you try a *slice*.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Smile *when you say that ...


----------



## Novictory

*Piles *and piles of smiles for a slice.


----------



## dotty999

you'd smile even more if you took the right *pills*


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but that would *spoil *the fun of eating pie.


----------



## Novictory

Just *split* the pill and no spoil forthcoming.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hopefully no one *spits *the pill onto the pie.


----------



## Novictory

Pull out all the *stops!*


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll get a *posse *together to look for the spit pills ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It won't be easy for the posse to lasso the pills with their *ropes*.


----------



## Novictory

Sooo wisely *spoke.*


----------



## Gr3iz

It seems there's been a *spike *in missing pills lately. Perhaps the posse can pose as a pill cartel and we can scam the perpetrators ...


----------



## Cookiegal

That would get a lot of *likes *on Facebook.


----------



## Novictory

Ya'll are so* slick*...


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't *click *on Facebook, personally ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup, I'm one slick *chick*.


----------



## Novictory

Definitely not a bunch of* hicks*.


----------



## Cookiegal

What we don't do for *kicks*, eh?


----------



## Novictory

Game-wise, this is one of my fave *picks*.


----------



## dotty999

indeed, it* ticks* all the right boxes for my enjoyment for sure


----------



## Cookiegal

And the clock tick *tocks *away while we play.


----------



## Novictory

So much better than being hit in the eye with a *stick.*


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah then the stick might get *stuck *in your eye.


----------



## Gr3iz

That *sucks*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Hockey *pucks *in the eyes would suck too.


----------



## Gr3iz

You got *spunk*, girl!


----------



## Novictory

Maybe she's due for a *spank!*


----------



## Cookiegal

That would be an mean *prank*.


----------



## Novictory

...or we could make you walk the* plank*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll do that with you at my *flank*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet you didn't *flunk *Pirating 101 ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I didn't *plunk *down all that money just to fail.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure some of those *lunks *tried to shiver your timbers, though!


----------



## dotty999

might have been some of the local *punks*


----------



## Novictory

or it may have been a stray *skunk*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Whatever it is, I hate it when they *skulk *around.


----------



## Gr3iz

Some of them may reside inside your *skull*!


----------



## Novictory

Oh no - a skunk with *skill* to get into your skull...


----------



## Gr3iz

Watch out when they set up their *still *and start making their own fermented beverages. Then you know they are there to stay!


----------



## Novictory

Don't be *silly* - skunks don't drink - they just stink.


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe around *y'all's* part of the country they don't drink ... ;-)

As a born Yankee, I really don't "y'all" anybody in real life! ;-)


----------



## Novictory

Oh y'all'n's fun. Even better than *yells* when y'all don't agree.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's *swell*, but I've always been more of a "you'se guys" kinda guy. Not like "y'uns" they use in the western PA/Ohio area.


----------



## Novictory

Kinda sounds like you've come out of your *shell.*


----------



## Cookiegal

It's about time because it was starting to *smell *in there.


----------



## Gr3iz

I tried a *small *amount of evergreen, but perhaps I needed more.


----------



## cwwozniak

Are you sure that it's a skunk you smell and not a hot, wet *llama*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, it didn't smell anything like the llamas I've seen in the *malls *at Christmastime ...

Merry Christmas Chuck! And everyone else!


----------



## cwwozniak

Are those the same malls that have Christmas kiosks that sell Schweddy *Balls*_?_


----------



## Gr3iz

Along with jingly *bells *...


----------



## dotty999

you'd need those bells if a herd of* bulls* were on the rampage!


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe if I were to flash a few *bulbs *the bulls would stampede in the other direction ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Been too sick to play games so I'll start trying to get back into it.

As long as you make no *flubs *and the bulbs don't go off, then you'd be in trouble.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you're feeling better! It sucks to be sick during holidays!

I won't store them in chimney *flues *...


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Mark. It really sucked and I had the *blues* for sure. I couldn't even spend Christmas with my family because I was very ill and contagious with Strep Throat. I'm still on treatment but just starting to feel better and am no longer contagious.


----------



## Novictory

So when you were sick and sneezed, did someone say, "god* bless*"? Good you are feeling better - strep no fun.


----------



## Cookiegal

No, they were all off on their *sleds *having fun while I was alone and miserable.

Thanks Novictory.


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe you're feeling well enough now to take advantage of some of the after Christmas *deals *they are offering now ...


----------



## Novictory

Sure... do some *leaps* to the local mall and pick up a good deal.


----------



## Cookiegal

It would have to be a real *steal *to entice me.


----------



## Novictory

Ya never know-- so don't *stall* on picking up a deal that may be a steal.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but then you get a big surprise when you *tally *up all those steals in the end!


----------



## cwwozniak

*Aptly *said, Cookiegal.


----------



## dotty999

now can we go *party*!

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Novictory

At the party hope there's *trays* of cookiegals. Ooops meant cookies.


----------



## Cookiegal

Nothing tastes right on this antibiotic so all of Cookiegal's cookies are in the *trash*.


----------



## dotty999

I wont *crash *your party then in case I catch something! Hope you're feeling better soon x


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Dotty. Don't worry, I don't want to *share *my germs with you. They've set up residence and I'm starting to name them.


----------



## Novictory

Well, I think you should set something so up all those germs get involved in a big *crash*. ha ha to naming them.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, something that would *crush *them all.


----------



## Novictory

As long as what you do *hurts* them all.


----------



## cwwozniak

Hope you are able to *roust *those pesky germs and start feeling better, Cookiegal.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *trust *she'll be feeling better real soon!


----------



## Novictory

She is going to *burst* with all the well wishes...


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks guys. I'm feeling quite a bit better today but still not 100%. Any improvement makes a big difference though. Soon I'll be able to *strut *my stuff again.


----------



## Novictory

Well at least you aren't *rusty.*


----------



## Cookiegal

Not *busty *either so there's not much to strut.


----------



## Novictory

But nonetheless, bet a lot of folks would like you for a* besty.*


----------



## Cookiegal

They may want to be careful what they wish for as I can be a *testy *besty.


----------



## Novictory

TRy to be a* tasty *besty sugar notwithstanding.


----------



## cwwozniak

You can be pretty sure she won't be anyone's *patsy*.


----------



## Gr3iz

More likely to get out the *strap*!


----------



## Novictory

...and if she has a* spurt* of energy, watch out!


----------



## dotty999

she could set *traps* to catch us misbehaving, we for me anyway


----------



## Novictory

Best advice - don't have *spats* -- with anyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

If you see Dotty start to *stamp *her feet, run! Do not look back, do not take the time to gather your belongings, just RUN! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

But if she starts to *stomp *them then there's really no hope at all for survival.


----------



## Gr3iz

She's a great *sport *--- to a point! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Take her beyond that point and she pulls out all the *stops*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't *stoop *over unless you want a boot to the butt ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure if she was in the USA she'd be the first female *POTUS *by now.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think she'd stand a better chance of becoming a *lotus *blossom.


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe she should become the leader of some *cults*.


----------



## Novictory

She's definitely not a *clutz* so probably would work out.


----------



## Cookiegal

She may not be a clutz but I can see her executing quite a *flutz *if she attempted a Lutz jump.


----------



## Novictory

Perhaps she should just stick to playing her* flute.*


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer to go ride on a water *flume*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Be careful not to break your *femur*.


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't risk anything that could curtail my holiday plans in *Frome*


----------



## Cookiegal

So you're in a holiday *frame *of mind right now?


----------



## dotty999

I'm *famed* for throwing you off the right track


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm *fumed *that you would even try.


----------



## Novictory

One of the better *feuds!*


----------



## dotty999

we don't feud, I just accidentally on purpose step on her *suede *shoe toes occasionally just to hold her back


----------



## Cookiegal

With a *swede *in one hand and a can of tuna in the other.


----------



## dotty999

whilst balancing on my trusty* steed*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you balance on my back in your stead's *stead*?


----------



## dotty999

I don't think your back could* stand* the pain that would cause


----------



## Gr3iz

I would not *stain *your reputation by complaining.


----------



## Cookiegal

It would take more than that to *taint *her reputation.


----------



## dotty999

that's because I'm a *saint* and do no wrong!


----------



## Cookiegal

I felt a little *faint *when I read that.


----------



## dotty999

well it was quite a *nifty* reply


----------



## Gr3iz

I will agree with dear Dotty *fifty *fold!


----------



## dotty999

I'm sometimes a little *wifty* but that's the norm for me


----------



## Novictory

If you're wifty maybe you're just the little* wifey.*


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as she's not *wafey*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not her! She's a sweet, friendly person. I'll bet she'd even offer you a *wafer *and tea, though she'd call it a biscuit ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd prefer a wafer and *water *as I don't drink tea.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure she would *cater *to your preferences. She's sweet like that ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, she's a lover not a *hater*.


----------



## cwwozniak

Who never does anything *haste*.


----------



## Cookiegal

But she does love a tuna *paste*.


----------



## Novictory

Speaking of tuna and not that it's a *waste,* but a tuna sold in Japan today for $600,00 -- wow!


----------



## Gr3iz

Did it get up on a *stage *and sing a solo? Or bark like a dog?


----------



## Novictory

No kidding! I would like to be a *guest *when this tuna comes to dinner.


----------



## Cookiegal

If you can *guess *how much that tuna weighs you may win a prize.


----------



## dotty999

I'd need a *surge* of enthusiasm to even think about it


----------



## Gr3iz

If I *urged *you to reach for the stars, would that help?


----------



## Cookiegal

If she did a *purge *she'd get rid of all of that mercury and feel better.


----------



## dotty999

If I had a *rupee* for every time I was offered advice I'd be rich!


----------



## Cookiegal

Advice from your *peers *is good, sometimes.


----------



## dotty999

*Spare* me any advice, I rarely take it


----------



## Cookiegal

I guess you know all the *ropes *already and don't need any advice.


----------



## dotty999

I'm not one of those *dopes *who think they know everything


----------



## Cookiegal

I konw you're not a *poser *at all.


----------



## dotty999

Nor am I a *loser *for sure


----------



## Novictory

It helps not to *lower* your standards.


----------



## dotty999

Nor *cower* in a corner


----------



## Cookiegal

But it's not good to *tower *over everyone either.


----------



## dotty999

Or run them down with the* mower *


----------



## Cookiegal

That would be quite a *power *trip!


----------



## dotty999

I'd just like to *prove* I could do it!


----------



## Cookiegal

You just might find a treasure *trove *in the process.


----------



## dotty999

I'd sure look hard in the orange* grove*


----------



## Cookiegal

You might find it under a *grave *in the grove.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think you're on the *verge *of crossing over into the dark side ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's talk about the environment and go *green *instead.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd *never *refuse something like that ...


----------



## Novictory

If you did, you might get jungle *fever.*


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't, not even for a *fiver *...


----------



## Cookiegal

Then you just might need a new *liver *too.


----------



## Gr3iz

That might *liven *things up around here! Liver and onions! Yum!


----------



## dotty999

well, washing your dirty *linen* in public would sure liven things up!

Hi Mark!


----------



## Novictory

Just hide the *lines* where your dirty linen hangs!


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be a *slice *of life rarely seen ...


----------



## Novictory

So very *slick*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's cut him some *slack*.


----------



## dotty999

there could be a *stack* of complaints if we don't!


----------



## Cookiegal

When people complain we just *smack *them around a bit.


----------



## dotty999

I hope you don't leave any visible *marks*!


----------



## Cookiegal

You can usually just see a little *smear *from my greasy hands.


----------



## Novictory

So just eat a *smore* - ya'll will feel betta.


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't think you can get those in a *store *so I'd have to make some. That ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Novictory

Really? It would make for a good *story* if you did.


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be a pretty *snory *story.


----------



## dotty999

*sorry* I just don't buy that!


----------



## Gr3iz

When the lion *roars*, you'll be more accepting ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Or when the eagle *soars*.


----------



## dotty999

I could be seeing *stars!*


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure that would give you quite a *start*.


----------



## dotty999

indeed though it wouldn't make me feel *ratty*


----------



## Novictory

How about *batty*?


----------



## cwwozniak

How about wanting to eat something *tasty*?


----------



## Cookiegal

But she only has a *taste *for tuna.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not to question your authority, but just where do you get your *stats*?


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't *start *with the questions now.


----------



## Gr3iz

So you share a *trait *with many statisticians, you make up the facts as you go ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Actually I would share that *train *of thought with politicians more than statisticians neither of which I am or am I.


----------



## cwwozniak

Isn't that going against the *grain *of what most people would do?


----------



## Cookiegal

Not someone with half a *brain*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Chuck's more into the *brawn *side of things ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Always ready with guns *drawn*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I heard he had won some sort of *award *for his preparedness ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Good for him. I wasn't *aware *of that.


----------



## Gr3iz

He's one to be reckoned with, if he can stay *awake *long enough, that is ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's be quiet then un case he *wakes *up.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't *swear *to it, but I believe he is a very sound sleeper.


----------



## cwwozniak

I can sleep sounder than *bears *hibernating in the middle of winter.


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope you're not sleeping when the bear *rears *up above you.


----------



## cwwozniak

In that case, I would defend myself with my trusty *saber*.


----------



## Novictory

Instead try giving the bear a book - perhaps he *reads.*


----------



## Cookiegal

I would *dread *trying that.


----------



## Novictory

Only do it if someone *dares* you...


----------



## Cookiegal

It would *scare *me too much though


----------



## dotty999

my heart *raced* just at the thought


----------



## Cookiegal

Mine too while I *paced *the floor.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd prefer a little *space *between myself and a bear, too ...


----------



## Cookiegal

You know what they say if a bear *races *after you that you only have to run faster than the other person you're with. You're out of luck if you're alone though.


----------



## Gr3iz

Depending on the bear one *faces*, sometimes lying down and playing dead will work.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, you may be *safer *doing that.


----------



## dotty999

someone *saner *might not even consider it


----------



## Novictory

Just make sure if you look at the bear, you don't *sneer*.


----------



## Cookiegal

The same would apply if you come face to face with a *steer*.


----------



## Novictory

Oh, now the story is getting deep - er, I mean *steep.*


----------



## Cookiegal

No matter what the situation, you don't want to *sleep *through it.


----------



## Novictory

And you really don't want to sleep on a* slope*.


----------



## HyperHenry

If it's too steep I can't use my *SCOPE.*


----------



## Gr3iz

How have you *coped *with this in the past?


----------



## Cookiegal

I think he just took his *moped *for a spin instead.


----------



## HyperHenry

I just *HOPED *it would never happen.


----------



## Gr3iz

Next time *phone *ahead and check ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I think he's just *prone *to forgetting to do that.


----------



## Novictory

Maybe he should just *preen.*


----------



## HyperHenry

before he turns *green.*


----------



## dotty999

he could learn to speak *greek*


----------



## HyperHenry

while fishing in the *creek.*


----------



## dotty999

after deciding he'd *creep*


----------



## Cookiegal

As he *peers *out the window.


----------



## dotty999

he sees a barrel full of *pears*


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure that would cause him to *swear* if he was hoping for sweets.


----------



## dotty999

He may feel too *weary* to eat them


----------



## Cookiegal

Or get *teary *if they're bitter.


----------



## dotty999

that could even make him *ratty*


----------



## cwwozniak

That would not be a good *trait *for one to have.


----------



## dotty999

agreed and could cause someone to become* irate*


----------



## Novictory

Well maybe give him a *tiara*. That would probably help.


----------



## dotty999

I like your* train* of thought


----------



## Novictory

He shouldn't wear it when it *rains* though.


----------



## cwwozniak

That could cause a water *stain *or two.


----------



## dotty999

and leave more than a* nasty* mark

Hi Chuck! I'm stuck indoors because the weather is atrocious!


----------



## Cookiegal

He should definitely *stand *under an umbrella.


----------



## cwwozniak

The thought of that would make one *antsy *to get out of the rain as soon as possible.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's good if you want to grow a *pansy*, or two ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Perhaps a trip to *Spain *would be a good idea.


----------



## dotty999

providing there's no *panic* at the airport


----------



## Cookiegal

It may have a soothing colour of *paint *so not to worry.


----------



## dotty999

like the colour of my *pants *


----------



## Novictory

Well Dotty99, that ought to start a few *rants.*


----------



## Novictory

Sorry -_ Dotty999
_


----------



## Cookiegal

You can edit you know....


----------



## dotty999

someone will end up seeing *stars* if not careful!


----------



## Cookiegal

Dotty losing a "9" could cause some *spats *around here.


----------



## Novictory

Yep - looking back at the *stats* haven't seen too many dropped nines.


----------



## Cookiegal

We could really *start *a feud by turning those nines upside down = Dotty666.


----------



## dotty999

*trust* me, you don't wanna go there!


----------



## Cookiegal

OK, let's go *trout *fishing instead.


----------



## dotty999

which *route* will we take to get there?


----------



## cwwozniak

You could go *retro *and ride a bicycle built for two to get there.


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps my friend *Terry* would loan me his


----------



## Cookiegal

If not you could ask *Gerry*.


----------



## dotty999

He drinks too much and is always *merry*


----------



## Cookiegal

That's because he's going to *marry *Terry.


----------



## dotty999

then he'd better not* tarry*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I wonder who will *carry *the ring.


----------



## Gr3iz

The answer may be too *racey *for this forum ...


----------



## dotty999

or maybe just *crazy*


----------



## Novictory

Racey - nah... crazy - nah... It's all just a *craze.*


----------



## Cookiegal

If it's a big ring they'll have to carry it in a *crate*.


----------



## dotty999

that might cause someone to become *irate*


----------



## Gr3iz

And use some X-*rated *language?


----------



## dotty999

*deary* me that could indeed happen!


----------



## Gr3iz

An outsider who *reads *this might get the impression that you'd be above that sort of thing ... ;-)


----------



## Novictory

Well, all *roads* lead back to dotty999


----------



## dotty999

they do? well my heart *soars* at such a thought!


----------



## Cookiegal

When she *roars *the people will scatter for sure.


----------



## dotty999

they'd be *sorry* if they didn't!


----------



## Cookiegal

They certainly would have reason to *worry*.


----------



## Gr3iz

All but the *rower *in the canoe on the river ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't know. I still think he'd be no match for Dotty and would *cower *in the corner.


----------



## Novictory

But maybe he's a *coper* and he won't cower.


----------



## Cookiegal

We'll have to wait and see what *caper *he's up to.


----------



## Gr3iz

There's not a single *scrap *of evidence that he's up to anything beside rowing past, totally ignorant of the danger ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I still think he'd better *scram *outta there.


----------



## Gr3iz

Even if that does tend to *cramp *his style?


----------



## Cookiegal

It may put a *crimp *in it but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## dotty999

hopefully he hasn't committed any* crime*


----------



## Cookiegal

and doesn't have to go to jail in the *prime *of his life.


----------



## Gr3iz

If he did, he could learn a new profession. Perhaps pick up a *miter *box and learn carpentry ...


----------



## Novictory

Then he could learn how to do *trims.*


----------



## dotty999

do you have to be *smart* to do that?


----------



## Cookiegal

Angles are tricky but if you *start *the first one correctly the rest should be easy.


----------



## Novictory

...and you have to *trust* your knowledge.


----------



## Cookiegal

You may be a little *rusty *at first though.


----------



## dotty999

my knowledge is limitless, I can make a fine pie *crust*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I make good ones too but the pastry gets *stuck *to everything and makes a mess.


----------



## dotty999

I have a s*tack* of cookery books and none explain how to avoid that happening


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I guess it will *stick *no matter what you do.


----------



## Novictory

Use a few thumb* tacks* to hold it up so it doesn't stick.


----------



## cwwozniak

Would refrigerating the dough before rolling make it less *tacky*?


----------



## Cookiegal

You're both *wacky *if you ask me.


----------



## cwwozniak

I'd really be wacky if I were to suggest flattening the dough by giving it a *whack *or two with a giant mallet.


----------



## Cookiegal

Where would you find such a mallet, perhaps over behind the *shack*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, it's in the barn where they usually *shuck *the corn.


----------



## dotty999

send* Chuck* out to get it


----------



## Cookiegal

Nah, he'd probably have a roll in the hay with some *chick *there and forget all about the mallet.


----------



## cwwozniak

I would love to *click *with some hot chick. As for a source of a suitable mallet, perhaps Gallagher could tell you where he got his mallet.


----------



## Cookiegal

Come on guys, the *clock *is ticking. We have to find this mallet!


----------



## cwwozniak

We need to search up and down the entire *block *if need be.


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it has a *black *handle if that helps.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cut me some *slack*!


----------



## Novictory

Don't drop it - it may be be *slick* .


----------



## Gr3iz

Wipe it with a slice of *lemon*.


----------



## Cookiegal

slick - lemon ?


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh I see, it was *slice*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops! Mea Culpa ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm here now to *spice* things up a bit!


----------



## cwwozniak

You can easily do that in the *space *of two minutes


----------



## dotty999

hopefully with a minute to *spare*!


----------



## Novictory

The sum total of all the *parts* of this game is ---- rrufumph!


----------



## Cookiegal

We could play *strip *poker instead.


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't do that it's a loada* tripe*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but there could be a good *prize *if you win.


----------



## dotty999

I couldn't do that, I'm in my* prime*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I supposed you've got your *pride *too.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd *drive *a hundred miles to play strip poker with Dotty!


----------



## Novictory

Well, Mark is certainly not *riven* about his approach to the game of strip.


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe watching those two playing would *liven *things up around here.


----------



## Novictory

Don't wish to appear *naive*, but maybe...


----------



## Cookiegal

It just might get the blood flowing in our *veins*.


----------



## dotty999

*since* when did it ever stop!


----------



## Cookiegal

Well it never stopped but it's *nicer *to get it going faster.


----------



## Gr3iz

You guys may *wince *at the sight, but Dotty---well she'd probably just laugh ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Are you implying she'd need a *winch *to lift what she may see?


----------



## dotty999

I can lift anything, I'm a white *witch *


----------



## Cookiegal

Well that's better than being a.....whoops, better not go there. 

We'd better keep a close *watch *on you then.


----------



## Novictory

Well I'm no *match* for a witch.


----------



## Cookiegal

You have too much *charm *to be a witch.


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you trying to *reach *out for help?


----------



## dotty999

I could *chart* their progress if need be


----------



## Cookiegal

Please don't take it to *heart*.


----------



## Novictory

Do yourself a favor and have a* treat.*


----------



## Cookiegal

I will *tread *lightly as I sneak over to the 'fridge.


----------



## Gr3iz

Get some *bread *and make a sandwich.


----------



## dotty999

I've heard eating bread can make you *dream*


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like something you'd hear from a kid in the first *grade*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Get some *bread *and make a sandwich.


Funny I just sat down to each a sandwich I made for lunch when I read this.


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe I'll eat a *grape *instead.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> Funny I just sat down to each a sandwich I made for lunch when I read this.


You say that like you think I didn't know that ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a *great *idea!


----------



## Cookiegal

I *agree*!


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! Someone didn't want to *argue *with me about a suggestion! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

may I *barge* in and say I'd never argue with you!


----------



## Gr3iz

Now that really *grabs *me in the heart!


----------



## Novictory

So hop on the *barge* Marge and set yourself free....


----------



## Cookiegal

Is it barge or Marge because we just had barge a couple of posts back.


----------



## dotty999

I'll settle with Marge so we can move onto other *games *


----------



## Cookiegal

I have no problem using *names *like that.


----------



## Novictory

Oh -- you're all such typical *dames.*...


----------



## dotty999

I'm assuming you're one of those* males* who think quite naively they know women


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll be dipped in *slime *if I ever thought I understood women!


----------



## dotty999

you'd certainly *slide* down a slippery slope for sure!


----------



## xITmasterx

Has anyone bought themselves some *hides?*


----------



## dotty999

I've been too busy relaxing in the *shade*


----------



## xITmasterx

_I'm in love with the *Shape* of you..._


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty's a real *peach*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, *peace *man!


----------



## Novictory

Only in *space*, only in space...


----------



## Gr3iz

What sort of *caper *are you planning in space?


----------



## dotty999

I'm going nowhere, gonna stay right here to *cater* to your needs!


----------



## cwwozniak

Dotty, you have such a kind *heart*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh puleeese, I *heard *she has ulterior motives.


----------



## cwwozniak

I would not be surprised if some of them were X *rated*.


----------



## dotty999

some of my *dates* have been X rated for sure!


----------



## cwwozniak

Is that because you can be such a *tease *at times?


----------



## dotty999

I'm glad you asked rather than *state *it as fact


----------



## cwwozniak

I figured things could get *testy *around here if I did such a thing.


----------



## Novictory

...or good and *zesty*-----------


----------



## dotty999

I'm not sure zesty is my *style*


----------



## Cookiegal

Those dates will get *stale *really fast if you leave then unwrapped too long.


----------



## dotty999

I'd probably throw them away *later*


----------



## Novictory

Back to zesty - do you tell tall *tales*?


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure she can spin some good ones after she *takes *a glass or two.


----------



## dotty999

I dont drink alcohol but I do like to eat* cakes*


----------



## Novictory

Oh, for goodness *sakes*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you like to drink *cokes*?


----------



## dotty999

too sweet for me though I do like ice cream *cones*


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry guys, I didn't see Novictory's response right before mine. I suppose we should just carry on and not make a *scene*.


----------



## dotty999

no doubt he'll follow the* scent* and it will lead back to us!


----------



## Novictory

Yep-- right back to your *nests*.


----------



## dotty999

did you come from under a* stone*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Will you *atone *for your statements, my dear?


----------



## dotty999

I may stand *alone* in my opinions but no is my answer to your question


----------



## Novictory

Yep - you're definitely a *loner*.


----------



## Cookiegal

At least she's not a *loser*.


----------



## Novictory

Might be a *lover* but don't really know...


----------



## Cookiegal

I wonder if she likes *liver*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Fried in *olive *oil with onions?


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh yeah, my taste buds come *alive *just thinking about it.


----------



## dotty999

I enjoy a *slive* or two of liver on occasions


----------



## Novictory

er, *slice*? gets ya where ya lives.........................


----------



## Cookiegal

You can *spice *it up a bit for added flavour.


----------



## dotty999

luckily I *spied* your answer before I posted the same!


----------



## Cookiegal

You're a very good *spier*.


----------



## Novictory

Watch out - the *press* might be watching you two spiers.


----------



## dotty999

I hope they don't watch me eating my *cress* sandwich


----------



## Novictory

It will even the *score* if they do.


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure they know the *ropes* by now


----------



## Cookiegal

I have high *hopes *that they do.


----------



## dotty999

then again they may be complete *dopes*


----------



## Cookiegal

Well everyone *copes *differently so we'll see.


----------



## dotty999

indeed, watch this *space*


----------



## Gr3iz

Should I use the *spade *to dig a hole and put up a sign to that effect?


----------



## Cookiegal

You'd better *drape *something over the hole so nobody falls in.


----------



## dotty999

it could be a *rapid *fall to earth for someone!


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure beats a bite from a *rabid *bat!


----------



## Cookiegal

That would be something to write in your *diary *for sure.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't make *daily *entries in any journal ...


----------



## Novictory

Well - don't dilly *dally *with your daily diary entries.

I know this isn't the place but I want to thank you, Cookiegal, for the following info from another post:
"these as well as browser caches should be cleared before defragmenting." I did not know that
and find it to be a useful.


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think her *dolly *told her that ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

and didn't *dilly* dally either!


----------



## Gr3iz

This thread is going *willy *nilly through the wringer ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes it's all getting rather *silly*.


----------



## cwwozniak

Reading the entries in this game just *kills *me with laughter some times.


----------



## Cookiegal

There are some nice *pills *that can help with that Chuck.


----------



## Gr3iz

Made with *skill *by some of the finest --- well, maybe not the finest, but certainly one of the -- well, maybe not one of the -- well, maybe -- where was I going with this?


----------



## Novictory

Perhaps you took a *spill* and hurt your head so don't know direction of post...


----------



## dotty999

A *spell* away from the computer sometimes helps


----------



## Novictory

Yes, a good long *lapse*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but there's no better *place *to be than TSG.


----------



## Novictory

True - and all deserve a bunch of *claps*...applause not disease...:X3:


----------



## dotty999

give me some *space*, I nearly fainted!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Speak *to me, my dear! Don't follow the bright light! Come back to us ...


----------



## dotty999

I never really left though tomorrow I may go visit one of the local* parks*


----------



## Novictory

Don't forget to wear your *parka*--- cool out there. Here anyway.


----------



## dotty999

I'll also take some *parma* ham for a snack when I get there


----------



## Novictory

Since you're not a *prima* donna, guess a snack will work.


----------



## dotty999

I'm a* prime* example of someone who is not a prima donna


----------



## HyperHenry

Because that would be a *crime.*


----------



## Gr3iz

A woman of *mercy*, she's a real angel!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, she deserves a big "*merci*" from Quebec.


----------



## HyperHenry

And a big bowl of ice *cream.*


----------



## dotty999

unfortunately ice cream causes* cramp* so I'll give it a miss


----------



## Novictory

Or you could just *scram.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah, we'd miss her *smart *aleck remarks!


----------



## Novictory

Well I don't mean to *tramp* on her good reputation.


----------



## Gr3iz

We'd certainly miss her *peart *personality around here!


----------



## Novictory

Looks like you've fallen into one of her *traps*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll have you know she *stars *in many of my fantasies ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

now that *rates* pretty high on my imagination scale!


----------



## Novictory

Ahem...are we back to* tarts*?


----------



## dotty999

I don't usually *stray* from the subject in question


----------



## Novictory

Not for many *years* I hears.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not *that* many! She's still in her *early *stages ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It's *narly *that she's in your fanasies though Mark.


----------



## Novictory

But Cookie..it's *early*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but I'm worried about *later*.


----------



## dotty999

With good reason, I'll be wearing my new *latex* outfit!


----------



## Novictory

Ler us all *extol* Dotty999's latex outfit!!!


----------



## Gr3iz

I just hope we don't learn later that she *stole *that suit ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I doubt very much that it's in *style *these days.


----------



## dotty999

at the very *least* it would be eye catching!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but if you did *steal *it then you'd have to return it or go to jail.


----------



## dotty999

I'd *alter* my appearance then no one would know


----------



## Novictory

Oh no - we'd be hot on your* trail.*


----------



## dotty999

I'd be on a fast *train *outa here!


----------



## Novictory

But if it *rains*, the trains cease.


----------



## Cookiegal

If it rains the latex will be in *ruins*.


----------



## dotty999

I could try to *rinse* it clean


----------



## Novictory

...and *nurse* it back to health.


----------



## dotty999

I would *curse* if I couldn't fix it


----------



## Cookiegal

Perhaps you could make a *purse *out of what was left of it.


----------



## dotty999

I should *press* on and try that idea!


----------



## HOBOcs

It's one of the *perks *that comes with this job, Ms Dotty


----------



## Cookiegal

Welcome to TSG, the site that *keeps *on giving.


----------



## Novictory

...and without any *sleep.*


----------



## dotty999

and no one to *sweep* me off my feet!


----------



## Novictory

Careful - it looks *steep.*


----------



## Cookiegal

You can count *sheep *to help you sleep.


----------



## Novictory

With Easter just 57 days away, you could count *peeps*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Or just *steep *yourself a nice cuppa tea.


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather go on a shopping *spree*!


----------



## Novictory

and look what she *reaps*.


----------



## dotty999

indeed, I bought some nice *wraps*


----------



## Novictory

To wrap around with nothing to* spare?*


----------



## dotty999

Obviously I can't *share* such details here


----------



## Cookiegal

It's for the best because it would give us quite a *scare*, I'm sure.


----------



## Novictory

I promise not to* stare* as I don't like the scare.


----------



## dotty999

then you need to *steer* clear of me for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

You may *deter *the others, but not I, my dear!


----------



## dotty999

I can rely on you to give me a* terse* reply


----------



## Novictory

Eh - he probably picked it up at the terse* store*...no big deal. $.50 apiece.


----------



## dotty999

perhaps he picked up a *roast* dinner too


----------



## Novictory

If so, he can just *coast* home.


----------



## Gr3iz

And get there just in time for a *stack *of pancakes.


----------



## Novictory

Hope they're in *stock.*


----------



## Cookiegal

Pancakes really *stick *to your ribs. Better not eat too many.


----------



## Gr3iz

The *trick *is to use something slippery to help them go down ...


----------



## dotty999

I could eat two in a *trice*!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's *twice *the treat!


----------



## dotty999

I get extra treats when I dress up as a *witch*


----------



## Novictory

Oh, so tempting... but I'll go with *watch *out if you eat too many treats.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, this one comes up every now and then so we have to *catch *ourselves and go with something else.


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially when the system will *cache *your response and the cops are right here with us ... ;-)


----------



## Novictory

Really? No one will* check *-- hope not anyway.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure *Chuck *would squeal.


----------



## Novictory

So if we check with Chuck, maybe he would *cluck*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Or he might just *click *on the report button.


----------



## Gr3iz

If he could *flick *his tongue just right, he could use that to report you ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

that would be a* slick *move!


----------



## Gr3iz

If he doesn't *slice *it open on a sharp edge ...


----------



## Novictory

Then he would turn to his dog for some* licks.* eewww.


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet the dog *likes *it more than Chuck does!


----------



## Novictory

Yeah, bet the dog *kills* it!


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably even likes it better than *krill *oil!


----------



## Novictory

Well - it would take some *skill *to steal a whale's krill....no?


----------



## Gr3iz

Bop him on the *skull *first ...


----------



## Novictory

Well - grab your *scull *and head for the hills...er, seas.


----------



## HOBOcs

I think it be the sea *gulls*..
I's the b'y that builds the boat
And I's the b'y that sails her


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't fall in unless ye've got *gills *...


----------



## dotty999

that *galls* me just thinking about it


----------



## Cookiegal

If nature *calls *while you're out to sea well what better place to answer it.


----------



## Novictory

Once again, cut me some *slack*...


----------



## Gr3iz

If one were to *slake *one's thirst at sea, stuff happens ...


----------



## Novictory

Yes, you could* lapse* into a coma.


----------



## dotty999

or at least have a dizzy* spell*


----------



## Cookiegal

If you have a *lapel *on your jacket someone could hold onto that so you don't fall.


----------



## Novictory

Just make sure no one *leaps* so lapel holding won't be necessary.


----------



## dotty999

I'll keep watch whilst I'm eating my *apple*


----------



## Novictory

I *plead* with you - don't eat the apple - remember the Garden of Eden.


----------



## dotty999

It* leads *me to believe you may be right!


----------



## HOBOcs

Ok, wrap these *beads* around her neck


----------



## Gr3iz

Her *head's* at the wrong angle ...


----------



## Cookiegal

cheater!


----------



## Gr3iz

I know nothing in the rules that prohibits an apostrophe ... ;-)


----------



## Novictory

Well..if it's at the wrong angle, just *shear* it off...


----------



## dotty999

that could turn it onto a funny* shape*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> I know nothing in the rules that prohibits an apostrophe ... ;-)


Well technically it's two words but who's counting.


----------



## Cookiegal

You could *share *your head with someone else. Two heads are better than one.


----------



## dotty999

not if one's a *shire* horse!


----------



## Gr3iz

Now *that's* a *horse *of a different color!


----------



## dotty999

I tried to think of a* short* reply but it didn't happen


----------



## Novictory

Well then put on your hair *shirt* for that failing.


----------



## dotty999

I'm not wearing anything that *hurts*


----------



## Cookiegal

That's the *third *time this week Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

I'm *tired* of being told that!


----------



## Cookiegal

Keep complaining and you'll get yourself *fired*.


----------



## Novictory

Sounds to me like you're both *wired.*


----------



## dotty999

and does that get you* riled*?


----------



## HOBOcs

Must be the apple *cider* that's got them all acting wierd


----------



## Gr3iz

dotty999 said:


> I'm not wearing anything that *hurts*


If you missed a comma in that sentence, it would be worth the *drive *to get there! ;-)


----------



## Novictory

Actually, looks like a nice day for a drive to the *river*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe the town *crier *said it was raining ...


----------



## Novictory

If so, you should pick up that *rider*.


----------



## dotty999

quench his thirst with a glass of *cider*


----------



## Novictory

Or some *diced *apples.


----------



## dotty999

or perhaps *dried* fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

Seems like something his *bride *ought to do for him ...


----------



## Novictory

Yes, and to take *pride* in what she does.


----------



## Gr3iz

And not get *riled *about it!


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds like he'd be living the life of *Riley*.


----------



## Novictory

*Realy*... he he - I know I know.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd be very *leery *of a woman like that, though ...


----------



## Cookiegal

You'd better get up *early *if she's around.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just to be *clear *-- You think I should watch my back, eh?


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, you *learn *fast.


----------



## Novictory

No *snarl* there.


----------



## dotty999

didn't get any *snail* mail for Valentine's day


----------



## Cookiegal

I would have thought you would have gotten *pails *full of it.


----------



## dotty999

*plain *and simple, not a one!


----------



## Cookiegal

It *pains *me to hear that but alas, me neither.


----------



## dotty999

at least we didn't have to make any* plans* we may not have wanted to keep


----------



## Cookiegal

and eliminate the need for any *slaps*.


----------



## Novictory

Make sure there's no *slips* to avoid those slaps.


----------



## HOBOcs

Oh happy day! Ignorance is *bliss* ....I guess we forgot, or "its in the mail"
Happy Valentines day to you both (Ms Dotty & CookieGal)


----------



## Gr3iz

We're all *slobs*, Dotty dear. I do apologize!



dotty999 said:


> didn't get any *snail* mail for Valentine's day


My dear, if I had a snail mail address, things may have been different. ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you're not slobs, just *blots* on the landscape of life


----------



## Cookiegal

They're not *dolts *either. They're all nice, kind people.


----------



## dotty999

You *stole* my line


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a pretty bold accusation, Dotty. That's not your style ...


----------



## dotty999

at the very* least *you must know that I'm joking


----------



## Gr3iz

Neither rain nor *sleet *nor hail could convince me otherwise. I think I know better than that ...


----------



## dotty999

you can be quite *sweet* when you want to be!


----------



## Gr3iz

One thing I've learned in life - Don't *sweat *the petty stuff and don't pet the sweaty stuff! ;-)


----------



## Novictory

What a *tease*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Should we *taser *him?


----------



## dotty999

He could do with a* taste* of real fear


----------



## Cookiegal

Hummmm......is that English Dotty?


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure I don't know what you mean


----------



## RT

Me neither, as the very *least* of my mind functions in this game....


----------



## dotty999

too late to* stall* you from duplicating one of my recent posts!


----------



## Cookiegal

RT is *still *up to his old antics.


----------



## RT

Me = antics?
Well I won't *spill* the beans to anyone but the thread starter and my favorite admin


----------



## Cookiegal

Then you'lll *spoil *the fun for everyone else.


----------



## dotty999

Issue them with some chill *pills* and all will be fine!


----------



## RT

I am *split* whether to take one or two chill pills...probably best if I take none for now, not wanting to spoil any fun


----------



## Cookiegal

I think Dotty pretends to take them and then *spits *them out.


----------



## dotty999

In *spite* of such an idea I can confirm you're quite wrong!


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds like you're a little *tipsy *tonight.


----------



## Gr3iz

She does look a bit pale and *pasty *...


----------



## RT

probably from all the *pasta *she had at some point...


----------



## Novictory

Well, she certainly put her* stamp* on this thread.


----------



## RT

As always! But we should back down before she *tames *us to servitude...she has that power


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but I've put her back in her place a few *times*.


----------



## dotty999

If I had a pocket full of *dimes* for every time you said that I'd be rich by now!


----------



## Gr3iz

You *dames *better kiss and make up! (While I sell tickets to the event!) {grinning, ducking and running}


----------



## dotty999

Not mentioning any *names* but I keep getting picked on by a certain Admin!


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet they set a *snare *for you and try to catch you just being yourself! How dare they?!?! ;-)


----------



## Novictory

So fly away little *wrens* - don't get caught in the snare.


----------



## RT

I'd have *sworn *that no snare could hold the tongues of our dear ladies here...after all they're always right and they never lie


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> they're always right and they never lie


that *works *for me.


----------



## dotty999

I never lie as I said to the *stork* sat next to me


----------



## Cookiegal

So now you're one of those *dorks *who sees things that aren't there?


----------



## dotty999

I think one of them has a* sword*!


----------



## Gr3iz

She says as she *draws *another beer from the tap ...


----------



## RT

That would be a Guinness, I'll wager..hopefully not using a curly* straw* for consumption


----------



## dotty999

I *swear* not a drop has passed my lips!


----------



## Cookiegal

She'll not stop until someone *weans *her off of it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Someone *saner *than I would have to do that. That list would include just about anyone short of Charles Manson, I believe ...


----------



## RT

Well we seem to be having a bit of jibbing and jabbing at Dotty's expense, but she's a good sport.
Hey, when it *rains* it pours


----------



## Gr3iz

If you look back over the years, you will see that we've all been in the targets at some point. We've learned to take it with a *grain *of salt ... ;-) We kid because we care ...


----------



## RT

no need to get *angry *over good intentions, I think that was what made Don Rickles a success, full of insults and put downs, all done with a heart of gold.


----------



## dotty999

there may be a *grain *of truth in that

UK had an earthquake today Randy!


----------



## RT

Holy cow! I see it was felt as far as Liverpool, did you feel it? I hope you weren't in *range!*


----------



## dotty999

I must have a guardian *angel* watching over me as I didn't feel a thing though many locals are claiming they did...


----------



## RT

Well since you seem OK, have a *bagel *with smoked salmon and cream cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Earthquakes seem to happen all over the *globe *...



RT said:


> no need to get *angry *over good intentions,


Sorry, Randy, no intense offended, nor felt. I just forgot my smile ... ;-)


----------



## RT

No prob Mark, I didn't intend anything by it, just a general comment to include the word, and it's OK to be a target here 
No doubt this (earthquake) will be on *blogs *all over the UK... 
I think Mexico had a bigger one yesterday.


----------



## dotty999

at least we're not coming to *blows* over this


----------



## RT

Well I wouldn't want anything that *slows* down the game, for that is why we are participating.


----------



## Gr3iz

You should see the *glows *on our faces just by having you here in our presence!


----------



## RT

Wish I could, and the same to you! 
(flattery will get you nowhere )
But doncha know I'd love to stuff some Memphis BBQ in my* jowls*, but because of persistent rain can't cook my own, so ordering a dinner delivered.


----------



## dotty999

does it have to be served in a variety of* bowls*?


----------



## RT

Nope, ribs are hand held by the bone and knawed on like a caveman, pulled pork on a sammich, but there are two styles of *slaws* I can choose from in a small bowl.


----------



## Cookiegal

There are no *flaws *in anything you've all been saying while I was out.


----------



## dotty999

we've been well behaved too, haven't had the *claws* out


----------



## RT

I believe *slack* has been cut for us, due our friendly nature.


----------



## dotty999

I was trying to think of a* slick* reply but failed miserably!


----------



## RT

No doubt it would have been *silky*, given enough time to think about it...
I often post without thinking too awfully hard... hurts my straws if I do...


----------



## dotty999

Well I'm never *sulky* so that's a plus!


----------



## Novictory

Golly Gee whiz - guess we're all just downright *lucky*....


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah this could have gone very *yucky*.


----------



## dotty999

and in my case somewhat *mucky!*


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe the mud is getting a bit *murky*! And deep! ;-)


----------



## RT

Hmm, think I'll play some* rummy *against the computer to pass the time (that way only one of us can cheat  )


----------



## dotty999

so you can only play against a* dummy*!


----------



## RT

More challenging than playing against a *mummy, *they make no moves!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm gonna tell *Mommy *you're talking bad about the family!


----------



## jenny6

I am expert in making *Yummy *choclate cakes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry, Jenny, try again ... ;-)

BTW -- Good evening!


----------



## jenny6

I am still expert in making *Nommy *choclate cakes. 

Hi Mark !! Good evening.


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure *Tommy* couldn't make any better than yours!

Hi to both of you!


----------



## jenny6

I will also make your *Tummy *full with yummy cakes !!


----------



## dotty999

too many could make me quite *gummy*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially on a hot, *muggy *evening!

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## HOBOcs

if you happen to be out in your *Buggy *checking out the night sky


----------



## Gr3iz

Be careful if wearing *baggy *pants. There may be ticks out there! There are some places best kept tick free!


----------



## Novictory

If they're baggy AND *saggy*...watch out!!


----------



## Gr3iz

However, if you're feeling *gassy*, too, that may be a good way to ventilate! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

there may be *gasps* of shock if you were gassy in public!


----------



## Gr3iz

You may have a *spasm *if you try to hold it in!


----------



## dotty999

I may have to recite a *psalm* to help me calm down


----------



## Novictory

Ha ha --- take a bow and watch out - you may get some* lumps* on your forehead for this thread of hilarity.


----------



## dotty999

as long as they don't turn into *mumps* I wont worry!


----------



## Gr3iz

We could always start a game of "*stump *the chump"! ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

or *bump* the bopper


----------



## dotty999

five letters Jim 

I'll follow Mark's post but wont *stamp *my feet in a hissy fit


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty, you may need to threaten Jim with the *strap*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I might decide to bash him with a bale of *straw!*


----------



## Gr3iz

You could tie some to his *waist *and let the cows out ...


----------



## dotty999

now that would really be a *stain *on my character for sure!


----------



## Novictory

Well, that would be a shame and *nasty *to boot!


----------



## dotty999

indeed, lets not be too *hasty*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I do little in *haste*, my dear ... ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

I'm not looking forward to any "cow" *chase*.... apologies Ms Dotty


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you like to *share *any memories along those lines, Jim?


----------



## HOBOcs

No, but cows may be better than *Bears

*
not going there


----------



## Gr3iz

That's one *beast *I try to avoid!


----------



## dotty999

at *least* it's easy to do so!


----------



## Novictory

Just put that bear on a* leash..*.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Shall *we stand back as you show us how it's done? ;-) Well back!


----------



## dotty999

I'd be almost* shell* shocked!


----------



## Gr3iz

Be careful! Bears can *smell *fear!


----------



## dotty999

I'd cast a *spell* so it would vanish!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure that *spiel *works in the real world, dear ... ;-)

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

I'm not going to *spill *the beans at this stage but my magic works on some!

Hi Mark!


----------



## Novictory

Watch out that no one *slips* -- that bear will be lookin'


----------



## HOBOcs

Hey whats in those *pails? *Don't feed the Bears


----------



## Gr3iz

What's in the pails *pales *in comparison to what's in that picnic basket!


----------



## dotty999

then serve me up a large *plate* full of whatever it is!


----------



## Novictory

If it's a *plant,* be sure to eat it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Green is not a good color for food. I suppose you would eat a flower *petal*?


----------



## dotty999

perhaps *later* I might


----------



## Gr3iz

Mind if I *trail *you and observe? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'll be hiding in one of my *lairs *


----------



## Gr3iz

You do have a *flair *for the dramatic, my dear ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I've just seen a *fairy*!


----------



## Gr3iz

If it wasn't big and *hairy*, it certainly wasn't I ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

then it must have been *Harry* your twin!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just how far do you want to *carry *this charade? ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

I stop in on the thread once in a while... and what I read can be *scary
*
Hi Mark, Ms Dotty


----------



## Gr3iz

Didn't mean to *scare *you, Jim. I'll put my mask back on ...

How ya doin' pal?


----------



## Novictory

Makes my throat downright *raspy*.


----------



## dotty999

glad you could *spare *the time to pop in and say hi Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

Novictory, I'm afraid _scare _to _raspy _involves more than one letter change ...

You change *gears *like that, Dotty, and we could all end up on the side of the road ...


----------



## dotty999

well that's not *great *to hear!


----------



## Novictory

Oh dear...so sorry. It was early. Eyes wide shut. So I'll just send along a *greet* to the great.


----------



## dotty999

don't worry, I wont let it *grate* on my nerves


----------



## Gr3iz

A lady full of *grace *and charm, you are!


----------



## dotty999

you're in *grave* danger of liking me at some point!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm beyond right on the *verge*, my dear. I'm over the top! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

and you say that with such *verve*, much appreciated!


----------



## Cookiegal

You guys have some *nerve *carrying on with me.


----------



## dotty999

You do *serve* a purpose here at times


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah right. So I took a nasty fall and hit the side of my face on the icy road fracturing several bones in my cheek and causing swelling and numbness due to trauma to the *nerve*. Sorry to repeat the same word but it fit so well into the story. You can ignore it if you like and use Dotty's word.


----------



## dotty999

aww sorry to hear you've had an accident, hope you're feeling better soon! x


----------



## Novictory

Terrible sounding fall. And your cheek has been so *riven*. So sorry.


----------



## dotty999

*given *the circumstances we must wish Cookiegal a speedy recovery!


----------



## HOBOcs

CG, I might suggest some quiet time, rest and juice from the *vines* (red or white) your choice, to help get you relax and back in shape. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry to hear that, Cookie! I was wondering where you had disappeared to, or if you might have been off enjoying some of your *vices *... Feel better soon!


----------



## Novictory

Sending you* vibes* of good cheer and well-being going forward.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Novictory, Dotty, HOBOcs and Mark. It's very slow going.

Sorry, no word right now.


----------



## Gr3iz

We can spend may bytes taking about your limited *bites*, but the important thing is that you are improving! Keep up the good work!


----------



## dotty999

She may need to take a break from internet *sites* until she feels better


----------



## Gr3iz

She can certainly do a lot of things while she *rests*.


----------



## dotty999

I doubt she'll *steer* clear of TSG though!


----------



## Gr3iz

We will *greet *her with open arms if she were to return after an absence ...


----------



## HOBOcs

We'll wait patiently for the doc to give her the *green *light


----------



## Novictory

...and then she may be able to *preen*. Hope so.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm so *prone *to these types of accidents it isn't funny.


----------



## dotty999

you wouldn't need to *prove* it I believe you!


----------



## HOBOcs

I'd be heading for *cover* if I was you


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you not *crave *excitement, Jim? ;-)


----------



## Novictory

Sure he does...heard he was very *brave*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, *bravo *for Jim!


----------



## Novictory

We are of course using a *broad* definition of brave.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's OK. We *adore *Jim ...


----------



## Novictory

...and he is certainly not someone we would *dread.*..


----------



## cwwozniak

He' always *ready *to help out around here.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if he has a full *beard*?


----------



## Cookiegal

I haven't *heard *but if you look at his avatar it seems so along with some mean lips.


----------



## Gr3iz

He's just got the *heart *of a clown ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

That's quite a *reach *since he's a hobo not a clown. Clowns creep me out.


----------



## Gr3iz

Red was a clown that could *cheer *up even you! ;-)

Feeling any better?


----------



## Cookiegal

A little bit Mark. I also have one or more bruised or possibly fractured ribs or cartilage in the right chest which hurts when I breathe deeply or cough, etc. It will take some time to heal but each day is a teeny bit better than the previous one.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't think so. I can't laugh anyway my *cheek *is still numb and swollen.


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll try to keep the humor in *check*! We don't want you suffering any setbacks.


----------



## RT

Jeez Karen, don't you know that you're always swell here, even though you're swollen...all realize you've gone through many *Hecks, *Dang It's and By Gollies, Darn It, and other expletive deleted phrases and words while not being too cheeky online... 

Hope you are healing well and quickly! :hugs:


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, she has had to put up with all these dolts and *hacks*, and keep a sharp eye on us! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Nah, you're all sharp as *tacks*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Is that your *stock *answer? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

No, it's the one I use when I'm *stuck *trying to find the right words.


----------



## Novictory

Well, just climb into your* truck* and take off - I'm sure you will find some good words just looking out your window. Sorry to hear about the further complication of possible rib fracture. That was quite a spill you took.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Novictory. Yup, it seems I didn't miss a *trick *when I fall.


----------



## Gr3iz

Almost as bad as a sharp *stick *in the eye ...


----------



## Novictory

Or falling in a hay *stack *and getting a piece of straw in your eye.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be a waste of a fat, juicy *steak *to try to soothe oneself!


----------



## RT

I'm going to *steal* a moment of your time with this comment...

...so there! Less than a moment!


----------



## Novictory

TSG is full of good *deals.*


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll just let that one *slide *...


----------



## dotty999

or even *glide* by ..


----------



## RT

Participants is this game might be considered a* guild, *were it medieval times..but then we wouldn't have computers and would have to rely on couriers or smoke signals.


----------



## dotty999

naturally you would *build* your own computer methinks


----------



## RT

I almost nearly, but not quite hardly *built *one in a recent order...but it was more like configured rather than a build...


----------



## dotty999

to be *blunt* I think you just couldn't be bothered building from scratch


----------



## RT

Always wanted to do a build from scratch, but you're right...*until *next time, maybe...prolly not 
Pre configured is too easy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Most people buy pre-built *units*, but I've always preferred to buy the parts I want and build to my personal specs. Except for laptops, of course ...


----------



## RT

Commendable, Mark! I raise my *stein *in your general direction


----------



## Gr3iz

Buying the parts as you can afford them also takes the *sting *out of plopping down a wad of cash all at once!


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, you don't wanna get *stung* by a bad deal


----------



## RT

I 'think' I got a good deal, or I'm going *nutsy ...*
both, probably...


----------



## dotty999

going nutsy can *stunt* your growth


----------



## RT

'Sallright, I'm already tall enough to be allowed on most carnival rides...
But you're up early or I'm up late...tried that sleeping thing a while ago, didn't work out for me, what with all the tosses and *turns*, might try again later.


----------



## dotty999

I'm always up early whilst you're having your late night *snort *


----------



## RT

Says you! 
It's just becoming sunrise, perhaps I'll have a* snore *before full daybreak...first time in 5 days it's forecast to be sunny, just when I was getting used to the cloudy weather...


----------



## dotty999

I wish I could go down to the* shore* but it's too cold!


----------



## RT

But not cold enough to keep you from the* store *if need be


----------



## dotty999

only a major *storm* could hold me back from shopping!


----------



## RT

Of course one *romps* through the shoppes in jolly old England 
I recall I was called down by such behavior


----------



## dotty999

of course you're a good* sport* and nothing holds you back!


----------



## RT

Well thank you, my dear, but as you know sometimes my words get mixed and that *trips *me up...
very interesting game you have created here


----------



## dotty999

sometimes I have to admit I talk a loada *tripe*!


----------



## RT

nah, your thoughts just* ripen *as you go, and you tend to joke and that's why people love you


----------



## dotty999

you deserve a* prize* for such kind words that I really don't deserve!


----------



## Novictory

This game just keeps on getting riper and *riper.* (go away Z)


----------



## RT

Well it's the *price *you pay for being here...
Zzzee's will come shortly for me


----------



## dotty999

notice I was gone in a *trice* but now I'm back!


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought there was a *trace *of silence around here ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd *trade *places with you any day.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't think I'm *ready *for that, thank you ...


----------



## dotty999

a *heady* thought just passed through my mind but swiftly disappeared unfortunately


----------



## Novictory

Well, you are definitely *ahead* in the game.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure beats getting the *death *card in a tarot reading!


----------



## Cookiegal

Come back down to *Earth *Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

I have a *berth *on Earth. I enjoy visiting ...


----------



## dotty999

I have *three*, I'm just plain greedy!


----------



## Cookiegal

So you just *threw *that out there, eh?


----------



## dotty999

*Where *else could it be!


----------



## Cookiegal

It could be over *there *instead.


----------



## dotty999

might be behind the* trees*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Or under that stack of old *tires*.


----------



## Gr3iz

The cream, as Dotty, *rises *to the top!


----------



## RT

As surely as the sun has *risen*, so shall it set...
That would be the intro to the new soap opera on TV...
pity I slept through most of the day


----------



## Gr3iz

As the sun *nears *the horizon, I am being prompted by my youngest granddaughter to take her to the dollar store ... Off we go! ;-)


----------



## RT

Ahh, the irresistible young one has put the* snare* on the Grand Father! At least she didn't insist on the $100 Dollar Store


----------



## dotty999

it wont make him* snarl*, he's too nice!


----------



## Gr3iz

She didn't have to *learn *it, it came naturally to her to wrap me around her little finger ... Her older sister did the same thing in her younger days. Now she's a teenager. She's the one more into the $100 store! ;-)


----------



## RT

That *nears* me to tears to see them grow up like that. But it's what happens. I tended to spoil my grandkids more that my own offspring!


----------



## Gr3iz

Not to change *gears*, but my oldest granddaughter wants me to teach her how to drive. She's already taken one of our cars around the neighborhood here. Her older brother, however, shows little to no interest in driving ... Go figure.


----------



## Cookiegal

I would have some *fears *about that.


----------



## Gr3iz

I figure I'm marginally safer than having a poison *spear *thrown at me by a pygmy! ;-)


----------



## Novictory

...or being chased by a bunch of *bears!*


----------



## Cookiegal

Nothing a few *beers *couldn't take care of.


----------



## dotty999

that thought gives me a feeling of *sheer *delight!


----------



## Gr3iz

*There *is something in that statement that makes me wonder ...


----------



## dotty999

I wonder *where* your train of thought is going


----------



## Gr3iz

*Here's* where I could get myself in trouble ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I doubt you'd want to *share* further thoughts on that!


----------



## Gr3iz

You sure *raise *an interesting query. I believe I shall decline ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I see Mark *rises *to the challenge of temptation by declining. Well done!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll remain steadfast unless she *cries *real tears ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd only do so if I had to cut back on eating *fries*!


----------



## Novictory

So Dotty *frees* up her schedule to eat fries. Terrific!


----------



## Cookiegal

She'd even climb *trees *for them.


----------



## Novictory

Well, I hope she *rests* after tree-climbing.


----------



## dotty999

I'd probably be seeing *stars* if I fell!


----------



## Gr3iz

Not to mention the *tears *...


----------



## RT

... and the possible broken* parts*


----------



## dotty999

and that could end up with further* trips* to the hospital!


----------



## Novictory

Watch out -some hospitals lay* traps* - they like to up their patient count....


----------



## dotty999

there may be more than a *spark *of truth in what you say!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, *spank *me and call me Mary, they don't do that in a country where they practice socialized medicine, do they?


----------



## Cookiegal

I think they like to play a *prank *or two.


----------



## Novictory

Playing a prank or two *ranks* up there with high mischief.


----------



## Cookiegal

And it would be extremely high mischief if they *crank *it up to even more pranks.


----------



## Novictory

Sounds like it's getting to be time for a little *crunk. *


----------



## Cookiegal

Methinks you pulled that one out of your *trunk*.


----------



## dotty999

prolly punch *drunk*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Fond of a little *drink *I guess.


----------



## dotty999

and that could cause him to be on the *brink* of destruction!


----------



## Gr3iz

So you think he's pickled without the *brine*, eh?


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup, has a pickled *brain *for sure.


----------



## dotty999

perhaps more *brawn* is the case


----------



## Cookiegal

I myself am not *drawn *to drink. I have other vices that involve sugar (overly sweet tooth).


----------



## dotty999

You and I both deserve an *award* for not partaking in the consumption of alcohol though I could win medals for my constant support of the chocolate industry and other sweet stuff!


----------



## Gr3iz

As you may be *aware*, I, too, am of the non-alcoholic mindset, but I have to try to limit my intake of sugar!


----------



## Cookiegal

So we're all three so jacked up on sugar that we're wide *awake *all of the time. That is until the crash.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's when things really go *askew*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah until someone shakes us and goes "*wakey*-wakey".


----------



## dotty999

*wakes* up and smells the coffee!


----------



## Gr3iz

Will there be *cakes*, too?


----------



## dotty999

who *cares *as long as the coffee is good!


----------



## Gr3iz

If I can *score *a Coke zero, that will satisfy my caffeine needs ...


----------



## Novictory

I think I gave you all a *scare* with my strange but real word, crunk. Me tho prefer Kit Kats,


----------



## dotty999

I tried to *erase* it from my brain but failed!


----------



## Gr3iz

Has that *eased *your mind?


----------



## dotty999

actually I felt quite *seedy *for a short while


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose that's better than feeling *needy*!


----------



## Cookiegal

And much better than beeing *kneed *in the privates.


----------



## Novictory

That def would be an *ender*.


----------



## dotty999

I'd *never* doubt that for a minute!


----------



## Novictory

Would be worse though if it was a *sever*...:notworthy:....yikes.


----------



## dotty999

*every* time I think of that I shudder!


----------



## Gr3iz

So it would not be something you would *revel *in, then ...


----------



## dotty999

I would *rebel *against it for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Blare *the horns and raise your voice!


----------



## dotty999

I wont go as far as to *flare* my nostrils!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good. My worst *fears *were that you might ...


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't want to move you to* tears*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps we should start to *steer *this in another direction ...


----------



## Novictory

Oh I dunno - I think this thread *rates* high for diverse conversation....


----------



## Cookiegal

Even when the conversation *heats *up a bit.


----------



## dotty999

Sure does get my *heart *racing at times!


----------



## RT

*There, *there, calm down...it'll be alright, just a game.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Cheer *up! It's almost Hump Day!


----------



## Novictory

So no* chore* there...


----------



## Cookiegal

Let me see....something that works with "chore" and involves "hump" day.......errr.......OK.....no.....not going there. 

Maybe I'll sing in the *choir *instead.


----------



## Novictory

oh...you mean *whore*??? ha ha ha -- I went there - just a silly word after all...the world is full of them - silly words, not xxxxx's


----------



## RT

Well that's a *horse* of a different color, but words can do things to people. Sticks and stones, _etc_ isn't the true adage at times...depends on who utters them though, and in what context.

Well that didn't come out like I thought it would, xxxxxxxxx!


----------



## Novictory

Just *short.*


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps a *snort* followed..


----------



## HOBOcs

Me thinks you were tied up in *knots *trying to explain RT


----------



## dotty999

Well* stone *the crows I believe you're correct Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

Was that expression from a *noted *British personality?


----------



## dotty999

I've *voted *it one of my best!


----------



## Gr3iz

D you just sit around, tea warming on the *stove*, and think of these things all by yourself?


----------



## Cookiegal

Do I have another *voter *to ban Novictory?


----------



## RT

Not from me, he may have interesting things in *store* for us later!


----------



## Novictory

Hey!! How very inhospitable...I'm shocked. Besides I enjoy being a girl btw. Thanks anyway RT. But when I'm shopping for *tires,* I do get stares.


----------



## dotty999

seems someone sure got his *wires* crossed..RT!


----------



## RT

I'll *swear *I didn't know! 
But now I do! Apology, Novictory - no offense intended nor implied.
Once someone quoted me, unsure as to my gender, dunno why...but all is well.


----------



## dotty999

Luckily for you us gals don't *sweat *the petty stuff!


----------



## RT

Most gals are often *sweet *... most of the time


----------



## dotty999

I may *tweet* such a pearl of wisdom at some point


----------



## RT

*'Twere* that true, I might just sign up for social media!


----------



## dotty999

There are *three* sites I could recommend that would let such riffraff in!


----------



## Novictory

No apology necessary RT.. Novictory doesn't give much of a clue. But! if riffraff allowed, let them have *heart!*


----------



## Cookiegal

I always thought he was a she but never *heard *anything official about it.


----------



## dotty999

I didn't know either way but could have had a* beard*!


----------



## RT

I hope no one is becoming* bored* with this banter


----------



## dotty999

takes a special *breed *to understand it!


----------



## RT

So I offer that breed - *bread* and butter, and cookies, pie and cake all 'round!
(so it's past Pi day, so you may have 3.14 pieces of whatever anyways)


----------



## Cookiegal

You have to *tread *lightly when trying to figure out the sex of a member. I mean it's not like you can flip them over.


----------



## dotty999

Now that could prove to be a real *treat*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Methinks it would be a *great *big mistake to try that ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Dunno, perhaps it's a way to *greet* them in some circles


----------



## HOBOcs

I think its time to *steer* the conversation in a new direction


----------



## dotty999

I guess if bored enough we could count* reels* of cotton


----------



## RT

Or maybe just go to *sleep*


----------



## Gr3iz

No thanks, I've already *slept*.


----------



## Novictory

"I mean it's not like you can flip them over" now there's a notion. Such a visual CG...Yes, it's time for this thread to be *swept.*


----------



## RT

Agreed!
Let me point out that CookieGal sort of opened the door there, just a tributary in this river of word play, but I must confess I have *spelt *incorrectly more than once in these forums...(but as long as no one notices nor points it out...on we go)


----------



## Novictory

"just a tributary in this river of word play" -- such a nice ring to that RT. Since you have used spelt, I shall use *smelt* - nice fish in the scheme of things.


----------



## Cookiegal

I prefer various types of *meats *myself.


----------



## RT

Meats are my staple too...but fish is good for you, and I don't eat enough of it...of course I prefer it fried most of the time, which they say isn't so good for you. But protein is protein, and sometimes I'm darn particular about it.

Meanwhile let's all take our *seats, *watch a DVD movie or whatever's on the TV (if you can bear it) ...or just hang out on TSG...see what happens


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I do eat fish, mostly sole, salmon and trout but nothing *beats *a juicy, tender steak cooked to perfection.


----------



## RT

True words indeed! I'll take a good steak any time (juicy and tender being the thing!)
I used to fish for trout...and cooked 'em up right by the river side...that's a definition of fresh food! Once I had to be on the lookout for *bears *who wanted my meal!
Can't say I've ever hunted for cows though


----------



## Cookiegal

If you were *spear *fishing you'd be able to fend off the bear.


----------



## Shellae

*Speak *softly...the fish will spook if you're too loud.


----------



## dotty999

I would assume a *skate *might do so


----------



## Novictory

One of the the fisherman's/woman's first *tasks* is to speak softly and carry a big fishing pole.


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps she also supplies them with *casks* of ale


----------



## Gr3iz

Just one of many *tasks *assigned her ...


----------



## RT

One must necessarily post in a tangent direction from time to time here,
so I'm in the mood for a good medium rare *steak,* but that's not likely to happen this early A.M. Or perhaps til next payday... _>sigh<_


----------



## dotty999

I note you like to* state* the obvious every now and again, meat addict!


----------



## RT

I'm not the only meathead 'round here! (wait... was I just insulted, or did I just insult myself :barefoot: ?)

The *gates* to this will always be open for all who dare tread this slippery slope of banter!
(I believe YOU started it all, Dotty


----------



## Cookiegal

It's getting to be like the *Bates *motel around here.....vewwwy....vewwwy.....scawwwwy.


----------



## RT

be vewwy vewwy qwiet...
there are *tales *yet to be told...
doncha wanna see what happens?


----------



## Cookiegal

Not unless we *scale *down the fear factor.


----------



## RT

As a Scarecrow it's my job to be scary...but, sadly, I'm not very good at it..
sometimes my feelings* leaks* out too much to strike fear in the hearts of the bad guys, or even the good guys...
but I reckon we're all good guys and gals here... (more or less)


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps it is more that you *slack *off on your scary duties too frequently! ;-)


----------



## RT

Mark, I might deduce your sitting on a *stack *of ill gotten booty...(or ill booten gotty, as Hawkeye once said)


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's not get *stuck *talking about Mark's booty now.


----------



## RT

Good idea, as I'm stuck here, for my* truck *has died, perhaps we shall go in a kinder, gentler direction...


----------



## dotty999

I'll keep* track *of your direction and go the other way


----------



## RT

Pity, that what you said! Totally dissolved my previous post! 
Doncha know I'm keeping a *chart *of that sort of thing?


----------



## Cookiegal

Please *trace *her activity very carefully so we can see when she's naughty.


----------



## dotty999

I was born with good *grace *and I'm never naughty most of the time


----------



## RT

My mind *raced* for a suitable reply there for a bit, but Dotty saved the day in her reply, by being gracious and non-naughty...
but we shall see


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure you *paced *the floor a bit while your mind was racing.


----------



## dotty999

It's time y'all *faced* up to the fact I'm always well behaved these days!


----------



## Novictory

I think everybody *raced* up to hear those words, Dotty.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but she can be *racey *at times.


----------



## dotty999

and sometimes a tad *crazy*!


----------



## RT

well at least your pull your weight 'round here, keep things going, *carry* the ball as they say...


----------



## dotty999

I do like to *tarry *here for sure!


----------



## RT

Sometimes those who post make me *teary *with laughter!
Other times I just want to cry... (not the same thing, you understand)...


----------



## dotty999

I'm never too *weary* to hang out here among friends!


----------



## RT

Over the *years *I've come to rely on TSG as a shelter, maybe a port in the storm,
Folks here are basically down to earth, nice (mostly), friendly, smart and funny - though opinionated at times, it adds a spice...
Hey I haven't been banned yet ( just threatened in a friendly fashion  )...and i don't know why I even went there with all that... being tired and hungry, I guess.

Time to eat something and have another lie down, I reckon.


----------



## dotty999

Most of that and then some can make you *yearn *for more


----------



## HOBOcs

Yup, it can be an *angry* world out there. Most folks in here carry on with an air of friendship. RT sorry for the tear jerk.


----------



## dotty999

There's more than a *grain* of truth in what you say Jim!


----------



## HOBOcs

We use our *brain* most of the time, but when we start to think... we lose it!


----------



## dotty999

some have more *brawn* than brain!


----------



## Novictory

Think I'll skip to the sea and pick up a* prawn*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Novcitory *wraps *up the brain discussion nicely with a trip out to sea.


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure that knowledge has created more than a *spark *of interest


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure you *speak *the truth Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

You can* stake* your life on it for sure!


----------



## Novictory

You girls are such a *tease*...


----------



## dotty999

be thankful we don't want to *steal* a kiss or two!


----------



## RT

No objections from me in that regard...but one of you gals nearly *tased* me last week


----------



## HOBOcs

At *least* you made it out alive.... considering


----------



## Gr3iz

There was, undoubtedly, much at *stake *...


----------



## Novictory

Indeed - and much to *stoke*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Looks like Dotty *stole *RT's heart.


----------



## dotty999

*stone* the crows! if that were true I'd eat my feet! luckily that will never happen!


----------



## Novictory

ha ha ha ---- eat my feet... that's rich!! You warble funny *tunes.*


----------



## dotty999

it has been known but in unusual *tones*


----------



## Gr3iz

Duly *noted*, my dear!


----------



## HOBOcs

Stone the crows, eat my feet? ....Here have another *donut!*


----------



## dotty999

I *doubt *I could eat one right now


----------



## Cookiegal

I have no idea what you guys are talking *about*.


----------



## Novictory

Trust me, it's not *taboo.*


----------



## Cookiegal

I think I'll just take off my *boots *and rest a while.


----------



## dotty999

I have *bouts* of deep thinking which I think I should ignore


----------



## Gr3iz

Is this something you should *boast *about?


----------



## dotty999

I'll think about it when I've eaten my *toast*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd rather have *roast *beef ...


----------



## Novictory

Oh n0 - from the toast to the roast and now to the *coast* - hope it's clear.


----------



## Cookiegal

How about roasted *toads*?


----------



## dotty999

I can't *stand *the mere thought of them!


----------



## Cookiegal

You really have to wash your *hands *after handling them.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *shan't* be having the toad, thank you ...


----------



## dotty999

I may try a *scant* amount


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe I'll just have a cookie for a *snack *...


----------



## HOBOcs

What? No *snake* for you. (its a "chaser" for the toads)


----------



## Novictory

Ah, HOBOcs has* spake* the truth...


----------



## Cookiegal

The toads and snakes are fresh from the *lakes*.


----------



## dotty999

It *takes *more than a few snakes and toads to scare me!


----------



## Cookiegal

I love how Dotty *fakes *such bravery.


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, I *shake *with fear when I see a mouse!


----------



## HOBOcs

We'll have to call in a couple of *hawks* to take care of all these varmints


----------



## Gr3iz

It may be the *shank *of the evening, but I'm very tired! I hear my bed calling me ...


----------



## dotty999

Me too,* thank *you for your company!


----------



## dotty999

My brain isn't too *sharp* at this time, hopefully normal service will be resumed tomorrow, night night


----------



## RT

So I deleted my original *shark* post, you got one ahead of me again...
Pleasant dreams...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> It may be the *shank *of the evening, but I'm very tired! I hear my bed calling me ...





dotty999 said:


> Me too,* thank *you for your company!


Uh, I think I see a *spark*?


----------



## Novictory

Just one of the perks.


----------



## RT

Beware of Cupid's *spear*!


----------



## dotty999

I may receive a nice *spray* of flowers if I behave myself!


----------



## RT

(well I don't have your new address  )
The thought of you behaving has made my computer spontaneously combust! 
Well let's just have a *party*, see what happens!


----------



## dotty999

Then I will cease to *prate* for a while!


----------



## RT

You can't deny you are *rated* highly here, no need to cease that which you are inclined to do, both by name and by nature


----------



## Cookiegal

I think she's *dated *all the guys here at TSG.


----------



## RT

Hopefully not to their *death*, killing with kindness!  :


----------



## Novictory

I heard it was every guy on* earth!*


----------



## RT

That's a *reach*, but she has been known to be flirty


----------



## dotty999

I know, I'm such a *peach*, real fruity!


----------



## RT

perhaps you *perch* on the cusp of another witty post?


----------



## dotty999

Unless Cookie decides to *chirp* in first!


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I was in the midst of chirping when Dotty posted so that's the *price *to pay for being too slow.


----------



## RT

*Cripes!* and good googely-moogly as well...
Everyone is too fast for me these day..._hey ho..._


----------



## dotty999

I know I am even though I'm eating a bag of *crisps*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope they're nice and *crispy *and not soggy.


----------



## dotty999

Indded they were though a tad *pricey*


----------



## Cookiegal

RT turned this into a six letter game and we both followed suit.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> Well I was in the midst of chirping when Dotty posted so that's the *price *to pay for being too slow.


So following on, RT does not get a* prize* for messing up!


----------



## RT

It's my job to mess up, my fault entirely, keep you on your toes, strike fear into you all (I'm a scarecrow) 
Well, shucks...who hasn't made a mistake? .....Wait - DON'T answer that!!  

The mood seems to *ripen* towards another jib-jab, and maybe I did it to see the reaction for an actual 6 letter game, at least we realize the rules of Dotty's game...I can mess up further, if desired!


----------



## dotty999

I take* pride* in the fact I can get away with mistakes some of the time!


----------



## RT

In this game, one just *rides* along, and apparently slack shall be cut


----------



## dotty999

It shall not be cut for a certain *rider*!


----------



## RT

Shouldn't you be on a *riser*, soapbox, that sort of thing?


----------



## dotty999

Shouldn't you be sailing down a *river* on yours?


----------



## RT

You answer a question with a question...typical you, never to be out done  

Sailing for sure, quickly going to deliver a *liver* for emergency transplant (not mine, of course, jeez - who'd have that?   )


----------



## dotty999

A liver *lover* no doubt!


----------



## RT

Well I do love liver & onions, hard to find my preferred brand now... or any at all but the chicken ones... 
perhaps if the store gets another *voter* request to that end, they will resume selling it.
(don't worry, the emergency transplant is safe!)


----------



## dotty999

I've always* voted* for pigs liver, don't ask me why or even how


----------



## RT

I've *doted* on calf, or even veal liver (very mild taste, difficult to get, but for the fancy store way out of town)
Odd turn this game has taken... but there be twists and turns 

(pretty much all pig is edible....makes me glad and sad, as I saw the movie Babe recently)


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> calf, or even veal liver


Well they are actually one and the same. 

I *noted *that the game was corrected.


----------



## dotty999

I didn't notice, I was too busy eating a *donut*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup, *tuned *(or tunaed) out as usual.


----------



## Novictory

You sure give Dotty a lot of *dents.*


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but I also give the *gents *a rough time.


----------



## dotty999

I often feel the *sting* from your witty retorts


----------



## Cookiegal

I know when you make a *stink *about it.


----------



## Gr3iz

And, of course, we always *think *about our responses before we post ...


----------



## Novictory

Yes, and we have lots of TSGers to *thank* for their insightful posts.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, but we don't know how many of them may *chant *some sort of mantra prior to posting their insights ...


----------



## dotty999

Then we can't *chart* their progress


----------



## Novictory

Well, they all show* heart.*


----------



## dotty999

I've *heard* that said before


----------



## Novictory

So nothing to *dread.*..


----------



## dotty999

only a recurring bad *dream*


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's not get *mired *down in the details ...


----------



## Novictory

Or get *wired *with worry.*.*


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh woe is me. I'm just so *tired *of it all.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Tread *lightly, but carry some No-Doz ...


----------



## dotty999

is that the latest *trend*?


----------



## RT

Are we a bunch of* nerds*?
If so, I am fiercely proud of it, and will defend you all to the death!
(or until I get really scared)
so there.


----------



## dotty999

I like the way you don't *dress* it but just tell it like it is!


----------



## RT

Well spoken, fair lady, gladly accept what I might perceive as a compliment! 
But if one *reads* all my posts you'll find I'm not immune to sarcasm, irony, metaphors, and the seven deadly sins...


----------



## Novictory

...and of those seven deadly sins, surely not the *roads* less taken. erppp


----------



## RT

Oh, you mean my driveway!  
Hardly anyone* dares* traverse that first pothole, it's a doozy!


----------



## dotty999

who *cares* about holes or drives, think chocolate!


----------



## Gr3iz

I can see the headlines "Dotty *Bares *All About Chocolate Addiction", film at 11!


----------



## dotty999

especially after a few *beers*!


----------



## Gr3iz

That just might be a cause for a *rebel *yell!


----------



## RT

Gosh, she might even dance a few lively Irish *reels* after a few!


----------



## dotty999

if it *feels *right do it, that's my motto, well, one of 'em


----------



## Cookiegal

Then she'll click her *heels *and let go (a laugh...this is not the bean thread) then push back her clothes all around.....


----------



## dotty999

*hell's* bells I may not go that far!


----------



## Cookiegal

Time will *tells*.


----------



## dotty999

I'd need to have nerves of* steel*!


----------



## Gr3iz

After a few *belts*, it won't matter anymore ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you mean the kind of belts that leave *welts*?


----------



## Gr3iz

No, I meant the one *whets *the whistle ...

How are you feeling, Cookie? Recovering nicely?


----------



## Cookiegal

Not too bad Mark but still have the numbness. Thanks for asking.

I'll be glad when all of this ice and snow *thaws *and we see some signs of Spring.


----------



## Novictory

...and then soon after, it will be time to harvest the *wheat. *Sorry about your numbness. Feels terrible not to feel what you once did. I know - I have a little from some surgery that cut through a bunch of nerve endings. Many years ago. Yours will subside I bet.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Novictory. Sorry to hear you suffered some numbness and that it seems to be permanent.

Let's hope the temperature *heats *up soon for those crops.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just a *heads *up, you may be wishing for the cooler weather before too long ...


----------



## dotty999

I may venture down to the beach with my bucket and *spade*


----------



## Gr3iz

Have you a *spare *bucket and shovel? I'd love to join you!


----------



## dotty999

I'd let you *share *mine


----------



## Gr3iz

You're all *heart*, my dear!


----------



## HOBOcs

I'll sound the *alert...* someone stole my snow shovel!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll *relay *the information.


----------



## Novictory

Quick someone! *Repay* HOBOcs for his snow shovel.


----------



## dotty999

In my *reply *I'd like to suggest you may want to repay him


----------



## Cookiegal

I actually *repel *the notion. It's just not in the budget.


----------



## Novictory

If one* peels* back the budget, there's probably $$.


----------



## dotty999

*feels* like that maybe a good idea


----------



## Novictory

But one must be *fleet *of foot to cash in.


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe playing a tune on a *flute *might help the cause.


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather treat him to a movie, they're showing* Klute*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I think that's a *fluke*! They were supposed to play Cool Hand Luke!


----------



## Novictory

Oh c'mon - Klute's a *flake. *But Not Cool Hand Luke - Newman!! Yeah!!


----------



## dotty999

they're certainly not *alike *for sure!


----------



## Cookiegal

You may get a lot of *likes *for those posts.


----------



## dotty999

*yikes*! that'd be a first!


----------



## Cookiegal

And there are his and her *bikes *for a prize if you get enough likes.


----------



## Novictory

So not being *tikes,* guess we'd like big bikes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh they're big so you'd better have a good pair of *Nikes *to help you climb on.


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't be able to *slink *along wearing them!


----------



## RT

By saying that, are you impugning that you have *slunk* by before?


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe not Nikes, perhaps a low *slung *blouse?


----------



## dotty999

No way, I wouldn't risk being *stung* by a wasp or a bee close to my chesticles


----------



## Novictory

Yes, they can give a nasty *sting*. Please not to your chesticles.


----------



## dotty999

I'd hate to have to wear a *sling! *


----------



## Cookiegal

It would help to accentuate any *bling *you may be wearing around your neck though. 

Chesticles, that's a new one and a good one especially since they do tend to hang as we get older.


----------



## Novictory

...yes, be sure to *bring* your bling....


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes even *rings *can be hung on a chain around your neck.


----------



## dotty999

it would go against the* grain* for me to do that


----------



## Cookiegal

You should get on the fashion *train *like everybody else.


----------



## dotty999

no way! I still wear me old wellingtons on a *rainy *day


----------



## Cookiegal

Which is a lot then since it always *rains *in the UK.


----------



## dotty999

It *pains* me to have to agree with you on that!


----------



## Gr3iz

It's *plain *to see, however, to all but the most ignorant observer ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm afraid it doesn't *paint* a good weather picture for sure


----------



## Novictory

Just need to get on your pc and *print *out a sunny day for the UK.


----------



## dotty999

A sunny day in the UK would cause the locals to down* pints* in the pub!


----------



## Novictory

...and then a few *spins* around Piccadilly Circus, eh?


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer *Spain *for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, don't *panic*. It's not that far away ...


----------



## dotty999

at a *pinch* I might be able to afford a cruise!


----------



## Novictory

It's a *cinch*. Gather up your British pounds...


----------



## Cookiegal

Or you might even be able to visit *China*.


----------



## dotty999

I believe they often *chant* in China


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe they *teach *the monks to chant in the Himalayas ...


----------



## dotty999

I may try it when I'm at the* beach*


----------



## Cookiegal

Just don't try to *reach *for those high notes.


----------



## dotty999

I'd be concerned how others may *react *to my dulcet tones


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be a *treat *if that were the case but alas......


----------



## dotty999

It would be more than a treat , it'd be great!


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps you could *grace *us with a chorus or two ...


----------



## dotty999

You could be in *grave* danger of losing your sense of humour if I did!


----------



## RT

I've no doubt you'd receive *raves* for such a performance!


----------



## dotty999

I could give chapter and *verse *on why that wouldn't happen!


----------



## Gr3iz

Were you to record such an event, I'd never *erase *it.


----------



## RT

Well, it doesn't hurt to have a little *scare *now and then


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as they don't leave any long-lasting emotional *scars*.


----------



## dotty999

there's not a *scrap* of evidence to support that was even a possibility


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe their ides are coming from outer *space*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Here's the *caped *crusader now!  Hi Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Here she is! The Keeper of the Peace! 

Hiya Cookie! I hope you're doing well, or as well as possible!


----------



## Cookiegal

Well that's kinda my *place* here, right? 

Thanks Mark. Doing not too badly but still dealing with the annoying numbness which is persistent.


----------



## Novictory

*Peace* will find you one day and your numbness will fade away.


----------



## RT

I too, am wishing that your discomfort *ceases *in a timely fashion, oh Gal of Cookies!


----------



## Cookiegal

Thank you and I will gladly accept all SIX of those letters. 

I'm hoping it will *cease *sooner than later.


----------



## RT

(Oh, I meant to put that last "s" in parentheses, unbolded 
or said "... will cease..., " 
Yeah, one of those  )
Better to have too many than too few, if ya wanna go by that *scale*


----------



## dotty999

I think your brain *cells* have diminished somewhat!


----------



## Gr3iz

Must be from all that *cello *music! (Or am I the only one hearing it?)


----------



## RT

No doubt both previous post could be true...
(no worries Mark, I hear it too! Difference may be I actually choose to at times!  )
I certainly* excel* at giving the impression of drain bamage, but whadda ya expect from one with straw for brains anyway?


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I guess I'm done fishing. My *creel *is full. See you tomorrow ... G'night!


----------



## dotty999

at least you didn't *creep* away without announcing your departure


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't do that to my *peers *...


----------



## dotty999

hope you had a restful *sleep*, I certainly did!


----------



## Cookiegal

I didn't sleep well last night so hopefully I'll make up for it tonight. I wonder if everyone *leaps *out of bed in the morning like I do. Yep, I'm a morning person.


----------



## Gr3iz

I am more like a zombie under a sleep *spell *until after my shower ...


----------



## dotty999

I don't mind mornings once I've taken me chill *pills*


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as it doesn't *spoil *your appetite or mood ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm afraid that's a downward* slope* right now


----------



## HOBOcs

Unfortunately I'm more of a night hawk AND an early bird. I get my power *sleep* in the afternoon


----------



## dotty999

I *sweep* and clean in the afternoons!


----------



## RT

I often *steep *thoughts of my chores in the placid waters of procrastination! 
No worries, they'll still be there the next day , and the day after...
I do think about them daily, though...


----------



## dotty999

I try to *steer* clear of doing chores, life's for living, not housework!


----------



## Novictory

Said she with a *sneer.*..


----------



## dotty999

that's a *sheer* lie!


----------



## Cookiegal

That brings me to *share *yet another one of my mottos (yes, I have several)....."why do now what you can put off until tomorrow".


----------



## dotty999

I *swear* I've heard you say that before!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure everyone *hears *it from time to time.


----------



## matelot2

mine *reads *' why leave till tomorrow what you can do today, if you do it today and like it enough you can do it again tomorrow'


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> "why do now what you can put off until tomorrow"


Cookie, those have always been my words to live by! ;-)

As my day *gears *up, it unravels as it may, without me having much to say about it ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

And the more it unravels the more *fears *we have about what's to come and when it will hit the fan.


----------



## Cookiegal

matelot2 said:


> mine *reads *' why leave till tomorrow what you can do today, if you do it today and like it enough you can do it again tomorrow'


Yeah but I rarely like what I'm doing so would rather not have to do it again.


----------



## matelot2

I would find it a bit of a *scare* only doing things I don't like


----------



## matelot2

*reach* for your favorite things. If you don't know what they are I refer you to my previous post
'do it today "if" you like it do it again tomorrow'


----------



## Cookiegal

I may be wrong but I don't think we're supposed to reply twice in a row but rather wait for at least one reply in between. Dotty? Mark?


----------



## matelot2

Sorry I wasn't aware. I obviously need someone to *teach* me the rules :notworthy:. I will step back now.


----------



## Gr3iz

The rules were posted so long ago that we may need a *chart *with them put up periodically. This is the 7th edition of this thread (the site used to have problems when the post count went too high, so we had to start a new thread every so often). The rules were likely posted a looong time ago, and actually were modified later. It started out as just a 5-letter word, then we started with the sentence, and it stuck ...


----------



## dotty999

with my utmost *charm* I will add that we make one post and await a reply before posting again

Mark, checking back as far as I can, 2012, it became a sentence, don't remember before that!


----------



## Gr3iz

I would be the last one to *cramp *your style, especially when the thread has your name on it! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you're my *champ* and you can cramp whenever you see fit


----------



## Cookiegal

Watch it or we may have to *clamp *down on you two.


----------



## Cookiegal

So we should just go with the rules summarized by Chuck in the first post of this thread to which I've made the following amendment:

"Edited by Cookiegal: Also, you are to only post once and then wait until at least one person has responded before posting again to avoid one user flooding the thread with several posts in a row."

Hope that's fine.


----------



## Gr3iz

If you *place *one hand on a hose, I'm outta here! ;-)

Works for me, but that should be true for any/all of the game word threads.


----------



## Cookiegal

I've got hose in hand so you'd better hop on a *plane *very quickly.


----------



## HOBOcs

Mark - look out... you could become an *Angel *very soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

The probability is looming *large *before me ...


----------



## Novictory

So, grab the first *barge* outta town...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, you'd better make a *break *for it.


----------



## Novictory

Yeah - go for *broke*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Or be a sorry *bloke*.


----------



## dotty999

He'd be sorry if I decided to *block* him


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as you don't *clock *him one with a wet tuna.


----------



## dotty999

I'd throw a *cloak* over him and make him disappear!


----------



## Gr3iz

You wouldn't cut me any *slack*, my dear?


----------



## Cookiegal

I think she'd hide you in a *shack *somewhere.


----------



## dotty999

I'd feed him a nice ham *shank*


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure he'd *thank *you for that.


----------



## dotty999

I *think* perhaps he might


----------



## Cookiegal

Who'd a *thunk *it, eh?


----------



## dotty999

perhaps some *hunky* guy with an appetite


----------



## Gr3iz

Give me a *chunk *of meat and I'm happy. Especially if Dotty's there, too!


----------



## dotty999

I've finally found a ****** *in your armour!


----------



## Gr3iz

It's a *cinch*! Simple math. You + food = Happy me! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*pinch* me I must be dreaming!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't put a *chain *on me ...


----------



## HOBOcs

Ok you two, ...go get a *cabin*


----------



## Cookiegal

HOBOcs said:


> Ok you two, ...go get a *cabin*


LOL! good one. I just can't wrap my *brain *around that though.


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps you've more *brawn* than brain!


----------



## Cookiegal

If the brain is supposed to be gray matter and mine is *brown *I do believe I've been sitting on my brain all this time.


----------



## dotty999

I'm that shocked my *crown* nearly fell off!


----------



## Gr3iz

I found it, dear! Let's ditch this *crowd *and try to find that cabin ...


----------



## dotty999

The *word's* out, they know where we're going!


----------



## Gr3iz

What's the *worst *that can happen? They wouldn't dare show up!


----------



## dotty999

I think they may weather the *storm* and suddenly appear!


----------



## HOBOcs

We'll get our own *Rooms*... (separate... right CG!) just so we're close by! Don't what to miss anything. We'll hunker down and weather the storm no matter what it brings


----------



## dotty999

The *moon's* full tonight so expect the unexpected!


----------



## HOBOcs

"I don't want you to *swoon* or to fear me," he said and trailed kisses down her jaw. (in the moonlight)

I had to look up swoon in a sentence.. not sure where this quote came from, but, it seemed appropriate.


----------



## dotty999

I thought you were ready to *swoop* at any moment!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd prefer to *spoon *... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Now Dotty's got two guys willing to jump through *hoops *to win her over.


----------



## RT

You guys are certainly wading through *pools* of innuendo here


----------



## dotty999

you heard the line, *fools* rush in..


----------



## Cookiegal

All I can say is watch out for *loose *British women.


----------



## dotty999

I might as well *slope* off now!


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you trying to solicit *peals *of laughter?


----------



## dotty999

This isn't the right *place* for humour


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I *plead *for an appeal?


----------



## dotty999

No *deals* are expected


----------



## Gr3iz

Even if I eat all my *salad*?


----------



## HOBOcs

Make it hot and spicy ... with a little *Salsa*


----------



## dotty999

*sales* would increase for sure!


----------



## RT

By at *least* a profitable margin!


----------



## dotty999

and *stave* off hunger for a while


----------



## RT

a freshly baked *yeast* bread would do the same


----------



## dotty999

I see you aim to *tease  *


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe it *eases *his troubled mind ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

He could probably write a mind blowing *essay* though


----------



## RT

Oh shucks, Dotty  , I think it's been established that... that...
well, there's that "if I only had a brain" part...so maybe you're just being *sassy*


----------



## dotty999

I suppose that's better than being *gassy*!


----------



## Gr3iz

And we've all heard *sagas *about those encounters! ;-)


----------



## RT

One of those sagas might have said something like "the *grass* is greener" elsewhere, but it was just the moral of the story,


----------



## dotty999

I can somewhat *grasp* what you mean even at this late hour!


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps you will come to *grips *with it tomorrow ...


----------



## HOBOcs

I'm about ready to *resign *for the night as well.


----------



## RT

When I *signed *up for the job as resident scarecrow here, had no idea of the hours I might keep.
At ~ 3 AM, I can confidently report there are no crows to be seen both visually or perceived audibly... my snoring scared them way, I'd say. 
No! I wasn't napping...just meditating for a bit with a raspy chant that really works!
Do you see any crows?
I thought not...so job well done, eh?


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Perhaps you will come to *grips *with it tomorrow ...


Well I have a *gripe *since after Mark's post it turned into a six-letter game again but this time it wasn't the scarecrow's fault although he did fall for it.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> ~~ but this time it wasn't the scarecrow's fault although he did fall for it.


I'll still take the blame! (you're welcome, Jim  )
A small *price* to pay for such admirable over shadowing by an esteemed administrator, knowing that I'll fall for most anything if the hour is late enough (or early enough)...


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I fell for it the last time so we're both *prime *suckers.


----------



## RT

This thread may well *ripen* if Dotty, Chuck or Mark makes such a mistake in any game!


----------



## Cookiegal

I think they have *risen *above such silly gaffes.


----------



## dotty999

*Since* when have I been known to make any gaffes whatsoever


----------



## HOBOcs

I *wince* when i find I'm not following the rules (again)... sorry RT, CG and Ms Dotty.
My bad for following the leader...Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

Jim, you can remove that *winch *hook from my collar! You're not dragging me down with you this time! My entry was only 5 letters. You decided to go off on your own tangent ... ;-)
And I have made MORE than my fair share of goofs ... <sigh>


----------



## Cookiegal

Now, now down boys. It's a *cinch *to get mixed up once in a while.


----------



## dotty999

I take it all with a *pinch* of salt, a typical Brit saying for sure doncha know


----------



## RT

We all have our *niche* here, and it's up to us to fill it appropriately


----------



## dotty999

Ok, you've had your moment to *shine*, now move over!


----------



## RT

Hey I thought everyone got at least 15 minutes of fame! 
(RT *hides* in the cornfield, pretending to scare crows... for about 14 more minutes...  )


----------



## Cookiegal

Way to throw *shade *at someone Dotty.


----------



## RT

I had some *heady *replies in mind*, *but they didn't follow the rules 
No worries,
Dotty can take it as well as she dishes it out!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup. She's always *ready *for anything.


----------



## dotty999

I *dread *to think what goes through your mind at times


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure everyone who *reads *here is thinking the same thing.


----------



## dotty999

For sure, I certainly don't need to give them the *heads* up on this


----------



## Gr3iz

I doubt he *heeds *your words ...


----------



## dotty999

We have a saying.. *needs* much when the devil drives, hopefully that is not the case


----------



## Cookiegal

Are you guys planting *seeds *of doubt in moi?


----------



## dotty999

I suppose it *seems *like that could be the case


----------



## Gr3iz

We're not *seers *of the future here ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

nor are we *peers *


----------



## Gr3iz

That hurt like a *spear *between the ribs ...


----------



## dotty999

There must be a pain relief *spray* for that


----------



## Gr3iz

One must be ware of woman that *preys *on unsuspecting innocent bystanders ...


----------



## dotty999

Do* press *on and tell us more


----------



## RT

You folks are going on in some sort of *spree* here - about something 'r 'nother - I hope we all live to tell about it later!


----------



## dotty999

You must have typed at great *speed* , saying nothing more..


----------



## RT

No need to elucidate, I edited...I just figured everyone could read my thoughts and fill in the blanks! 
Either that, or there's too many *peeks* at my mistakes!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure we'll *speak *about it at length ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd *stake* my life on it for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

I've *taken *an oath of silence. I'll just observe -- and keep score ... ;-)


----------



## RT

While you're doing that, I'll just have have a nice *steak*!

(oh, wait I don't seem to have one handy, guess I'll just have to wait, >_sigh_<...)


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer a milk *shake * if it wasn't so late


----------



## Gr3iz

Will you *share *that with a friend, my dear?


----------



## RT

Make that shake a share with friends, if she *hears* the plea!


----------



## dotty999

I kinda *heard* ya but chose to ignore your plea so there would be more for me!


----------



## Gr3iz

So we are left to our *drear *existence, shakeless ... <sigh>


----------



## RT

If anyone *reads* the news, shakes are not quite on the endangered list, it's just a matter of being in right place at the right time to have - or at least see - one in it's natural habitat.


----------



## dotty999

Well that was so interesting I'm almost but not quite *ready* to fall asleep


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose we would *tread *on thin ice and continue beating this dead horse, but we should move on ...


----------



## Cookiegal

How about we try playing a game of *darts* for fun?


----------



## dotty999

My darts tend to *stray* in the wrong direction!


----------



## RT

One *prays* they don't injure any thing other than the dart board, or the immediate surroundings !


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure the darts are always *yards *away from any dart board.


----------



## RT

There's not a *shard* of evidence to the contrary, other than her admission of wrong way darts...
so yeah..maybe


----------



## dotty999

Seeing me play would be like watching car *crash* tv!


----------



## RT

You don't *scare* me, you can be on my team...
but let me step back a few paces before it's your turn to throw those pointy things!

Used to play darts, knew all the rules long ago, but now I think "Oh, everything's fine til someone's eye gets put out!"


----------



## dotty999

Do you have any *scars *left by those pointy things getting closer than you expected?


----------



## HOBOcs

Aren't most darts made of *brass?*


----------



## Gr3iz

I like the ones whose feathers have little *stars *on them ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd more than likely* stare* at them with admiration from a safe distance


----------



## RT

(The Scarecrow *races* to the dart board, and leaning back on it, feels confidently safe of any pointy things, *if* it's Dotty's turn)


----------



## dotty999

Doncha know the latest *craze* is glue the scarecrow to the floor


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup, get out the *Crazy *glue and let's stick it to him.


----------



## RT

Well, just *carry* on as ya'll see fit!


----------



## dotty999

I might take a break and watch When *Harry* met Sally


----------



## Novictory

...or how about when *Larry *met Wally?


----------



## dotty999

I doubt their intention was to* marry*


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be a *merry *mix-up!


----------



## Novictory

Or maybe he was thinking about marrying* Gerry*, as in Geraldine.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe I'll just have a *berry *pie?


----------



## RT

You got a *buyer* here for a slice o' that pie!


----------



## dotty999

Careful, eating too much pie could turn you into a *burly* figure


----------



## Cookiegal

You could end up with *curly *hair too.


----------



## dotty999

I once ended up with *curry* in my hair but that's another story


----------



## Cookiegal

You must have been cooking in a *hurry *that day.


----------



## dotty999

I think a dodgy *durry* might have had some effect!


----------



## Gr3iz

Standing out in the sun with those things could give you a *ruddy *complexion.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hey *Buddy,* you don't look so bad.


----------



## Cookiegal

If you take a dip in *muddy *water that will cure the ruddiness.


----------



## dotty999

I couldn't do that, I can be quite* fuddy* at times


----------



## Cookiegal

I know you're an old fuddy *duddy*.


----------



## HOBOcs

Who... your *Daddy*?


----------



## dotty999

I think he may have been a *diddy* man


----------



## HOBOcs

Or just a *giddy* fellow


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe with a *dingy *reputation ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Was it his *dingo *that ate the baby?


----------



## RT

*Bingo*! That could be true, but probably not


----------



## Gr3iz

That is the question *being *debated ...


----------



## Cookiegal

And Dotty will *reign *as queen of the debate.


----------



## dotty999

Let me *begin* by saying that would never be allowed, black sheep and all that


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I guess it doesn't take a *genie *to figure that one out, eh?


----------



## dotty999

Even my young *niece *would concur!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure you're quite a *piece *of work.


----------



## RT

Hmph, CGal got there before me, was going to say something about being "nicer" (for "niece",) so now I guess soon I'll be called a *creep*
(perhaps in a kinder, gentler fashion   )


----------



## Gr3iz

That's the *price *you pay for procrastination!


----------



## Cookiegal

I take *pride *in my procrastinating.


----------



## dotty999

I've *tried* to but without much success!


----------



## Cookiegal

You need to try harder because it's all the *trend *these days.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Tread *lightly, but backwards ...


----------



## RT

...and *treat* yourself to an indulgence once in a while


----------



## Gr3iz

And, have a *heart *in times of need ...


----------



## dotty999

My heart has caused me to become *teary* at times!


----------



## RT

perhaps that's why you're so highly *rated* around here


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but her *rates *are through the roof.


----------



## dotty999

They're quite reasonable from the *start*!


----------



## RT

and they may vary from *state* to state...


----------



## dotty999

*stale* news for sure!


----------



## RT

but... but, you're just rewriting the *slate* for comments to come...well done!


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure there will effectively be a *spate* of 'em!


----------



## RT

The *spear *of destiny shall not escape those who post here, nor the comments made by those who are compelled to post by it's creator!

(if you read that as though spoken by Ian McKellen as Gandalf, I think it would be more effective...


----------



## dotty999

Those words may create a *spark *of interest for some


----------



## RT

as long as it's not a *prank*, we'll all be cool with it, doncha think?


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, I wouldn't like a *crank* call for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

That comment *ranks *right up there with the best of them ...


----------



## RT

to be *frank*, most all comments have some sort of rating, depending who has made it and who has reacted to it (or should that be whom?)


----------



## dotty999

I hope mine are acceptable and no one wants to use a* brank* on me!


----------



## RT

I had no idea what a brank was, so my mind drew a *blank*, but now I see you'll not be subjected to such uncomfortable restraints here!


----------



## dotty999

Any attempt would result in a *black* eye!


----------



## Novictory

How *bleak.*


----------



## dotty999

Give me a *break*, it's a game!


----------



## Cookiegal

All of you shut your *beaks*, will ya?


----------



## dotty999

Hey! you don't *skear* me so no, I wont


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheater!  You should be skeared because I could reduce you to *tears *in a second.


----------



## dotty999

Don't *start *threatening me, I'll report ya!


----------



## Cookiegal

Go ahead and see how I'll *treat *you then.


----------



## dotty999

That particular *trait* of yours doesn't worry me


----------



## Gr3iz

We're starting to get down-right *ratty *here! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

as long as we don't resort to name calling, *fatty *


----------



## RT

Folks, dear friends...this is not *natty* dread behavior! 
(but it's kinda fun to watch the banter


----------



## dotty999

Indeed it is, we're not all *nutty* here but it helps!


----------



## RT

So by all means, continue to *taunt!*
Wouldn't be here if I weren't a bit nutty, but that could be a whole 'nother thread :0


----------



## Gr3iz

She doesn't realize that I intend to *haunt *her when I'm gone ...


----------



## RT

As do I, Mark...
But chances are it'll be the opposite!  

...and I be dropping all grammatical uses here, I just had to *hunts* around in my minds to find werd that werkx hear... so they're.
And I hope I've proved my nuttyness


----------



## dotty999

your nuttyness could *stunt* your growth in the brain department! oh! I see it already has!


----------



## Cookiegal

I think we're all ready for a *stint *in the loony bin.


----------



## dotty999

I think I'll need a *stent* in my brain to keep it working!


----------



## RT

That would be a good *stunt* to pull off, whilst in the loony bin!
(I've heard aluminum foil hats work just as well, no surgery required...)


----------



## dotty999

I could wear one when dancing to one of my favourite *tunes*


----------



## RT

I'd turn to *stone *if I saw such!


----------



## dotty999

Well you've got to* atone* for something so that would surely please someone


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm just sitting here quietly taking *notes*.


----------



## dotty999

I thought I heard a *snort* or two!


----------



## Cookiegal

Hey, I'm *short *but I don't snort.


----------



## dotty999

You're a good *sport* too most of the time!


----------



## Cookiegal

You have to be a good sport around these *parts*.


----------



## RT

While I heard neither snorts nor snores, I thought I detected a few *farts* now and then


----------



## dotty999

Well, we were off to a good *start* until you came by and lowered the tone!


----------



## RT

Just wanted to see if the *stars* of the thread were paying attention...and wondered how hard my wrist would be slapped


----------



## dotty999

I was too busy cleaning my window *slats *to check if I'd missed anything of importance


----------



## Cookiegal

Nothing much just a scarecrow deserving of a few *slaps*.


----------



## dotty999

If I could deliver such slaps would I be rewarded with* slabs *of chocolate?


----------



## Gr3iz

And a fine coat of *sable *...


----------



## dotty999

*bless *you for such a nice thought!


----------



## RT

chocolate and sable, sounds like a mess, but it could be *bliss*


----------



## dotty999

I'll add them to one of my shopping *lists*


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you *still *use lists?


----------



## RT

I do, and sometimes have to make a list to keep up with my other lists...
but eventually I'll reach a *stall *with nothing done or forthcoming, and just toss them all out


----------



## Gr3iz

They likely become *stale *after a point ...


----------



## Cookiegal

My list only *lasts *until the next flyers come out and then I start a new one.


----------



## Gr3iz

At *least *you know your limits ...


----------



## dotty999

let me *state* I haven't a clue!


----------



## Cookiegal

Let me state what else is new?  Sorry, the temptation to *tease *you was too great.


----------



## dotty999

Sometimes you cause *steam* to come outa my ears!


----------



## Gr3iz

I know what that *means*! Watch out Cookie!! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

It can happen when I've eaten heavy *meals *too!


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially something like snail *slime *...


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't like anything *slimy*, steamed or otherwise.


----------



## Gr3iz

Me, too, neither! I keep *miles *away from clams ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Me and mine *likes* oysters on the half shell (raw), and other bivalves like mussels and clams (cooked _Moules Marinières _style)....and wishing I had some 'bout now!
They're good for ya too...lots of potassium and zinc. ( I just threw that in because the doc called about a low potassium level alert I recently had.)
Never much cared for Escarot, though.


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't care to eat anything that *lives *under a rock.


----------



## dotty999

I don't particularly want to eat anything that's been* alive*!


----------



## RT

Most every thing one has eaten has *lived*, whether as plant or animal.
(that includes chocolate, Dotty! )
Does not include salt, that's a rock, basically (Karen)


----------



## dotty999

I hope I'm a long *liver *without the aid of meat but plenty of choccy!


----------



## RT

I'm a *lover *of liver, but in moderation..and it's also good for you, espcially taken with some fava beans and a fine chianti


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm just a *loser*......period.


----------



## dotty999

Well you're certainly not a *poser *


----------



## RT

well that *opens* a whole new can o' worms, (speaking of slimy things....No, not that!) and remember it's just a friendly game, don't want to dodge any more more bullets than needed to keep the smiley guys on deck, do we?


----------



## dotty999

Sometimes I wonder why I like to *spend* so much time around here and then it becomes apparent! I'll say no more!


----------



## Gr3iz

Even I'm not so *dense *as to believe you'll say no more! ;-)


----------



## RT

I see Mark has the good *sense* to predict parts of the future in portions of this thread!


----------



## Gr3iz

One *needs *no crystal ball in this case! ;-)


----------



## RT

Plus, I don't think there's a official* speed *limit here, but some one will exceed it eventually  
(wonder who?  )


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if sliding on banana *peels *would increase one's speed ...


----------



## dotty999

Dancing a few* reels* would for sure!


----------



## Cookiegal

High *heels *would definitely slow things down though.


----------



## dotty999

If I slowed down any further I'd *sleep* for a week!


----------



## Cookiegal

Then you could count *sheep* to help you sleep.


----------



## dotty999

As long as they don't go at great *speed *it's worth a try


----------



## Cookiegal

You could always keep up with them by hopping on your white *steed*.


----------



## dotty999

The poor steed would need nerves of *steel* to carry me!


----------



## HOBOcs

We could feed the animal with buckets of red *beets* to build up its strength for the great event!


----------



## RT

I'm going to* steer* clear of mentioning anything related to Dotty riding through the streets of Conventry, Lady Godiva style...

(erm, I just assumed that was the event you mentioned, Jim...)


----------



## dotty999

They may have *steep* hills that would render me incapable, never mind the poor horse!


----------



## Cookiegal

It would sure make for some *tense *moments.


----------



## Gr3iz

And makes little *sense *...


----------



## RT

don't see why this game really *needs* to make sense


----------



## Cookiegal

Are you sewing some *seeds *of doubt there RT?


----------



## RT

Naw, so many good *deeds* have been done 'round here, it leaves no room for doubt!


----------



## dotty999

I'm so full of good deeds I could send you a *swede* for free!


----------



## RT

How *sweet* of you! I could send you a beetroot in return


----------



## dotty999

I'm so excited, I may send a *tweet* to all and sundry!


----------



## Gr3iz

Something I can't sink my *teeth *into ...


----------



## HOBOcs

all *three? *Nice smile Mark* *


----------



## RT

wow, you're all *heart* Jim


----------



## Cookiegal

*There*, there now, I think Mark has at least four teeth.


----------



## dotty999

*Where* did you glean such information from?


----------



## Cookiegal

The *whore *down the street told me.


----------



## Gr3iz

I doubt there's a *worse *liar in town! Oh, wait!!


----------



## dotty999

But you couldn't *swear *that's the truth


----------



## Gr3iz

I could. I neither pet the sweaty stuff, nor *sweat *the petty stuff ...


----------



## dotty999

You're not a *tease *either, unlike some


----------



## Gr3iz

You could *steer *me that way, if you wish ...


----------



## dotty999

you'd need nerves of* steel* for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd have to *steal *them from someone first ...


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps you could try, *later*


----------



## RT

It's too *early *here for such shenanigans


----------



## Gr3iz

If you look back over the *years*, you'll see that it's never too early! ;-)


----------



## RT

yeah, makes one *yearn* for the good ol' days


----------



## dotty999

we *learn* from them and move on


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, we can *relax *and let the good times roll ...


----------



## RT

you get *extra* points for that!


----------



## Dillzn

you should always *treat* others equally.


----------



## RT

Otherwise *tears* could result

(welcome aboard Dillzn!)


----------



## Dillzn

you should also never *stare* at strangers.

(Thank you RT!)


----------



## Gr3iz

You never know how they may react ...

Welcome to TSG!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Or when they are just being a good *actor*.


----------



## Dillzn

Just as long as they stay on the right *track*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes that would be the *trick*.


----------



## RT

some folks can be thick as *brick*, though


----------



## Cookiegal

Like *Ricky *Ricardo?


----------



## RT

Or *Rocky* Balboa


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't get *cocky *now.


----------



## RT

No worries *Cooky* Gal...


----------



## Cookiegal

Now *looky *here straw man.


----------



## RT

... perhaps things are getting a bit *kooky* here?


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't be so *sooky*.


----------



## RT

I have no idea what you mean, guess you've read a lot of *books

>*_phew! _finally got rid of the 'y'  <


----------



## Cookiegal

Not really but these *boots *have done a lot of walking.


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you walk with a *robot *by your side?


----------



## Cookiegal

I used to but the *rotor *was way too noisy.


----------



## Gr3iz

And you couldn't gather a *troop *of engineers to assist?


----------



## Cookiegal

They let too many *poots *so the smell was too bad.


----------



## Gr3iz

They should make that an Olympic *sport*! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope it doesn't involve using *ropes*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah, it's something even most *popes *could (and probably do) practice on a daily basis with nothing more than a generous helping of baked beans ...


----------



## Cookiegal

They probably have healthy *poops *with all of those beans too.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure they've got someone on staff who *shops *in all the right places to find the perfect beans!


----------



## Cookiegal

One would certainly have high *hopes *for that.


----------



## dotty999

They'd have to be the right *shape* though


----------



## Gr3iz

He seems like the type that would *share *them with others, too ...


----------



## RT

and surely the resulting holy fragrance would *reach *many devout nostrils


----------



## dotty999

hopefully they wouldn't *react* badly to the smell


----------



## RT

some could be in *tears*


----------



## dotty999

possibly caused by a* stray* eyelash


----------



## RT

which sometimes happens when you *start* batting yours around


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure that could cause you to *stare *even more avidly!


----------



## RT

Mine *heart* has already been blinded by that sort of thing, doncha know! :barefoot::X3:


----------



## dotty999

You need to *tread* carefully around me for sure!


----------



## RT

but no need to *dread*, for you are still a saucy flirt...

(and I mean that in the most respectful manner! :notworthy: ) 
they say that sort of thing across the pond, I hear it on TV all the time!


----------



## dotty999

life would be so *drear* if I couldn't flirt a time or two doncha know


----------



## Gr3iz

Something to *dream *about ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I usually dream of chocolate *cream *pie but I won't say what I do with it.


----------



## dotty999

*Mercy* me! my mind boggles!


----------



## Cookiegal

It looks like you're having a *merry *time boggling.


----------



## dotty999

It's more fun than watching Tom and *Jerry*!


----------



## Gr3iz

While eating a *berry *pie?


----------



## RT

Had a slice of that pie while watching the Kentucky *Derby *


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather have *bread* and jam


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Had a slice of that pie while watching the Kentucky *Derby*


I *heard *that doesn't "Justify" stuffing your face with pie.


----------



## RT

I just don't have the *heart *to remind you of this:


Cookiegal said:


> I usually dream of chocolate *cream *pie but I won't say what I do with it.


...had a mint julep, too


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but *there *was no mention of "stuffing my face" with it.


----------



## RT

I only had a piece (and it was actually pecan, not berry as inferred.)
And this is *where* I could say something that could be taken as something other than a joke, but I ain't gonna say it!


----------



## dotty999

*Whore*! I mean whoa! say no more


----------



## Cookiegal

Now don't you get up on your high *horse *Ma'am.


----------



## dotty999

I'll stick with the *Shire* version, I can handle it


----------



## Gr3iz

Just keep your *shirt *on. We can clear this up ...


----------



## RT

We could come up *short* of 100% clarification, no matter how long this game lasts!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I have to *shout*, please keep your shirt on!


----------



## RT

otherwise, there could be many *hoots*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I might have to do some *shots *if I saw that.


----------



## RT

RT is going to have a shot, and *shuts* his pie hole for a minnit 'r two....:barefoot:


----------



## Cookiegal

That's right, *shush*!.


----------



## RT

But later I may have *sushi* or sommat - love that wasabi, good for the sinus in allergy season!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, it's *sinus *allergy time.


----------



## dotty999

My head* spins* with the mere thought of it!


----------



## Cookiegal

It sends chills down my *spine*.


----------



## dotty999

Try a *stein* of beer, that will help to calm them down


----------



## RT

and it won't leave much of a *stain*, should you spill it


----------



## dotty999

Though it may cause a *stink*!


----------



## RT

Washing the stained item will get the *kinks* out of your back...um, or maybe cause them, in my case 

Hey Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather have forty *winks* 

Hi Randy!


----------



## RT

Doncha *knows* I'd rather have eighty winks...all in a row! 
Pardon my Queen's English


----------



## Gr3iz

In lieu of sheep, you can try counting door *knobs*!


----------



## dotty999

I'm not one of those *snobs* who wouldn't even try


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't you love the *bonds *we form here?


----------



## dotty999

Well, I'm *bound* to cos I've bonded with quite a few!


----------



## Cookiegal

That's because you *hound *them until they have no choice.


----------



## RT

She has *honed* her skills to a keen edge over the years


----------



## dotty999

I *hoped *you'd come by and speak favourably of me, for a change


----------



## RT

Well, we all get *poked* at here, from time to time


----------



## dotty999

That may have *posed* a problem for me at one time but never again!


----------



## Gr3iz

We all get a few *doses *of humility here at times ...


----------



## dotty999

Mine should be rewarded with a bunch of pink *roses*


----------



## Gr3iz

And maybe a few lines of *prose*? Or do you prefer poetry?


----------



## dotty999

I don't appear to have enough brain *power* right now to choose between them


----------



## RT

I used to have a *tower* of prose and poetry at my fingertips, but nowadays this game taxes my brain quite enough.


----------



## Cookiegal

At least you don't *cower *in the corner.


----------



## RT

And I can still scare some *crows* occasionally


----------



## dotty999

I can raise a few* brows* quite often!


----------



## Cookiegal

Especially when you brandish your *sword*.


----------



## RT

I don't have the *words *to compare raising brows with scaring crows vs brandishing anything


----------



## RT

OOPS!
I did not change a letter...^
I meant to say I only brandish when it *wards* off evil...
(or something like that)


----------



## Cookiegal

If you don't follow the rules of the game you will get *warts*.


----------



## RT

Well i don't wanna *start* a trend of mistakes, but in my case it shall happen more often than not


----------



## Cookiegal

It seems to be a character *trait*.


----------



## dotty999

I often leave a *trail* of mistakes to get found out!


----------



## RT

I'll ride the *rails* on that slippery slope


----------



## dotty999

It probably *riles* some but I plead ignorance of that fact


----------



## RT

That comment may earn you a few *likes *..or maybe just one :barefoot:


----------



## Gr3iz

She's got *skill*, though! You've got to give her that ...


----------



## RT

Aye, she managed to crack my thick *skull* more than once with witty banter, or sage advice


----------



## dotty999

I came in to *skulk* around for a while as my ears were burning


----------



## Gr3iz

You're just lucky your eyes aren't burning! There's been a *skunk *around these here parts that may have discharged a load ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Guess you tell could tell because it *stunk* of that distinctive perfume


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, that wasn't one that *snuck *up on me, it hit like a boxing glove!


----------



## Cookiegal

It wasn't me because I was off having a *snack*. Besides, I don't wear perfume. It stinks and I much prefer my natural stink.


----------



## RT

Most folks do, and more than is generally supposed...but I shall cut you some *slack *lest things get out of hand


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but I think it's really because you know I'll *smack *you.


----------



## RT

Should you do so, you can add it to your *stack* of smacks, much like Santa has the naughty and nice list!


----------



## Gr3iz

And just how do you propose she keep *track *of such things?


----------



## RT

Just *crank* up the ol' List-O-Matic - only requires a pencil and a piece of paper


----------



## Gr3iz

One of those handy-dandy devices brought to you by the same *crack *team of shysters that brought you the Sledge-O-Matic, I suppose ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Or the Bass-O-Matic, *circa *1976?


----------



## Gr3iz

I imagine one could find other uses for all sorts of mundane items, even a *chair*, if one tried hard enough ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I could certainly use a gold *chain*!


----------



## RT

And if you had one would you *chant* about it?


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure she would *thank *the person who gave it to her.


----------



## RT

Of course she would, but I don't *think* many could give one like this, even with the near $107,000 savings!


----------



## Cookiegal

You never know, maybe if she dropped a lot of *hints*.


----------



## dotty999

I'd simply create a *stink* until I got what I wanted


----------



## Gr3iz

It would surely take a lot of animal *skins *at the Trading Post!


----------



## Cookiegal

Put on your *Nikes *and run on over there to see.


----------



## dotty999

or jump on one of your *bikes* and pedal fast


----------



## Cookiegal

*Yikes*! I can't remember the last time I jumped on a bike!


----------



## dotty999

When you do so I'll go fly some celebratory* kites*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe I'll *stick *to driving my car, thank you ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I hope you keep it* ***** *and span!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure there's not a *speck *of dirt on it.


----------



## dotty999

Probably because he *keeps* it in the garage


----------



## RT

And drives it within the *speed* limit.


----------



## dotty999

I'd sooner ride my trusty *steed*


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure you ride around performing good *deeds *all day long à la Lady Godiva.


----------



## RT

Thus earning the attention of *dudes* worldwide


----------



## dotty999

I wont remove my *suede* shorts for no one!


----------



## Gr3iz

I can just imagine several *duels *being fought over this ...


----------



## dotty999

there should be *rules* against such fights


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes this happens when one man *leers *at another's woman ...


----------



## dotty999

It can happen when they've had too many *beers
*
Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Funny, though, you never see two *bears *dueling ... Unless you've had a few too many beers ... ;-)

Hi there, Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

You're one of a special breed for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

Wanna try again, my dear? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

You have some *brass* to point it out to me, now go check what that means!


----------



## Cookiegal

You don't usually make such mistakes. What *grass *have you been smoking?


----------



## dotty999

I blame it on being too *gassy* cos I don't smoke, just smoulder a time or two!


----------



## Cookiegal

You're such a *sassy *lassie.


----------



## dotty999

Well I'm certainly no* sissy*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Especially not when you throw a *hissy *fit.


----------



## Gr3iz

Listen here, *Missy*! Nobody called you a sissy. If they do, just let me know and I'll take care of 'em! (I'll tell Cookie!) ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I'll Play *Misty *for them.


----------



## Gr3iz

If I came up with a sentence using the word *moist*, I may find myself in trouble, so I'll just wait this one out ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I find myself remaining *stoic* in regard to that comment, so I too, will say no more!


----------



## Gr3iz

I haven't enough *coins *in my pockets to bail either of us out of the trouble we'd be in ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Just don't make too much *noise *when you say it so I won't hear you.


----------



## RT

If said out loud we might all get the hangman's *noose*!


----------



## Cookiegal

And it sure wouldn't be *loose* so there's no chance of squirming out of it.


----------



## Gr3iz

So that's what that *spool *of rope is for ...


----------



## RT

...and that's what that *stool* is for...


----------



## Gr3iz

It *looks *like trouble to me ...


----------



## RT

but do you think too many *cooks* spoil the broth?


----------



## Gr3iz

Only if you *spook *the master chef into leaving the premises ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Or threaten him or her (would that be mistress chef?) with a really big *spoon*.


----------



## RT

A chef is a chef, and cook is a cook, but both will make *loops* while stirring the batter


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as they don't make *poops *in the batter....


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be a real *scoop *for the newspapers ...


----------



## dotty999

I have to say, poop batter is beyond the *scope* of my comprehension


----------



## Cookiegal

It *poses *a problem for me too.


----------



## RT

Does anyone think there aren't enough *poets* around here?
Or too many?


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd say there are more *pests *than anything else.


----------



## RT

Well your good natured jabs certainly *tests* our proclivity for jocularity


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> proclivity for jocularity


Gave me a bad *taste *in my mouth that I had to look them up and you nearly got an infraction! Got me right in the jocular vein.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like *stale *potato chips ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, that would bring me to *tears*.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Gave me a bad *taste *in my mouth that I had to look them up and you nearly got an infraction! Got me right in the jocular vein.


If I didn't *stare *at the TV so much, I wouldn't have known "jocularity" if it weren't for Father Mulcahy from M*A*S*H
Look that up and you'll see whut I mean


----------



## Gr3iz

That show rode the *crest *of popularity for over a decade, and still gets a lot of views today!


----------



## RT

Indeed, and could always expect dry and witty humor, not to mention the martini's were drier  tempered with how they *react *to genuine emergency...
still holds well today (mostly).


----------



## Gr3iz

And, they could *teach *us the meaning of the word jocularity ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm glad you got that off your *chest*, now move on


----------



## Gr3iz

From anyone else, *these *words could hurt ... ;-)


----------



## RT

*Those* words from Dotty, could mean an arrow through the heart, or a large pinch of salt


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet she could *shoot *that arrow straight, well, straight as an arrow ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Depending on the arrow and the target 
And she doesn't condone shoooting guns, even for my recreational purposes, and she might *shout* about it, given the chance


----------



## dotty999

Thankfully you didn't mention my *short* temper especially at the mere mention of guns!


----------



## RT

There! See how fast she replied to 'guns." that's something worth a *snort*


----------



## dotty999

I'm a good *sport *most of the time but your snorts could send me over the edge!


----------



## RT

As if they haven't already?

*Parts *of this game seems centered on you, but there will be twists and turns by the participants...but it is your game, from the title of it


----------



## dotty999

This is a game?  I'd better put a *spurt* on to keep ahead of you!


----------



## Gr3iz

Best not ride a *rusty *bike, then!


----------



## dotty999

I'm not so *fusty* that I'd let that bother me


----------



## Gr3iz

Over here we'd say *fussy *... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

The *hussy* side of me thinks, who cares!


----------



## RT

_>ahem<
_
Dotty has a ****** *cat by the name of Honey,
a gentle creature that makes her feel sunny.
I've had the fortune to have that cat in my lap,
and the cat was so peaceful, she just took a nap.

I was enamored with the softness of fur,
so I too, might give a purr.
But I dared not move, lest I disturb her.
The call of nature interrupted our peace,
the cat jumped down, and was fed her feast...

Reckon that's enough Dr Seuss type rhymes,
I tend to make no sense, most of the times.

_>coff, coff< ahem_


----------



## RT

Bleeped? starred out? well I meant no sordid thing, you perverts!
Let me remind you of these:
The Owl and the ***** Cat
and
from the Tonight Show (Johnny Carson)


----------



## Cookiegal

*Shush*! All of you!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, with all those ahems and cough, coughs I'm sure you knew you were moewing in unchartered territory. 

Try all one word, which is the way it's generally (or correctly) spelled.


----------



## RT

Thanks to the Gal of Cookies, this thread hasn't turned to *slush *


----------



## dotty999

testing pussycat before I finish my *sushi *


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I'd rather bang my *shins *against a chair than eat bait, thank you ..


----------



## Cookiegal

I could never take a *shine *to sushi either....blah.


----------



## dotty999

Please continue to *whine *about it should you feel the need!


----------



## Gr3iz

Seems like something one would feed the *swine *... ;-)


----------



## RT

Hey I could well be having swine for dinner, and accompanied by a *stein* of something...


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer one of those tasty white *wines*


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't *swipe *it from the liquor store ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be OK if she *wiped *her finger prints off of the bottle.


----------



## dotty999

I see Cookie *piped* up with a good idea for a change!


----------



## Cookiegal

There are a lot of them all *piled *up in my brain but only one manages to come out from time to time.


----------



## dotty999

I admit I've *liked* some of them!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm glad someone *likes *them.


----------



## dotty999

I think it's because you're so *slick*!


----------



## Gr3iz

It's like a little *slice *of paradise, isn't it? ;-)


----------



## RT

Cookie often leaves *clues *to that effect


----------



## dotty999

She's not one to *curse* unlike moi!


----------



## RT

But you likely hide them in your* purse* til they burst out, thus affecting innocent bystanders


----------



## dotty999

Then they may need medical attention from a* nurse*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you come up with new, colorful curses all the time? Or *reuse *them at will?


----------



## RT

Don't tempt her, lest mayhem *ensue *


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be quite a *scene *...


----------



## RT

It would, but not everyone *needs* to see that sort of thing


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's hope everyone *heeds *the warnings.


----------



## dotty999

Give me the *heads* up if it every happens!


----------



## Gr3iz

It would certainly be a way to *shake *things up a bit!


----------



## dotty999

I could shake things up if I decided to* shack* up with someone!


----------



## Gr3iz

How far would you *chase *this person to get them to move in? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd have to be in good *shape* if I wanted to catch them!


----------



## RT

And step with lively *paces*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd love to see the look on their *faces *while they're being chased by Dotty.


----------



## Gr3iz

Their *fates *hang in the balance ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I think everyone *hates *it when that happens.


----------



## dotty999

They shouldn't worry about their fates, their *state* of mind is a different matter should I catch up with them!


----------



## Gr3iz

Do they smile when *sated*?


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't know unless I *dated* them


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you wear your *teddy*? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Oh yes! I have a *tiddy* one that could drive you crazy!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure you don't look like an old *biddy *in your tiddy teddy. 

Say that ten times in a row very fast!


----------



## dotty999

old, biddy! you'r off my* buddy* list now!


----------



## Gr3iz

Is it time for *beddy-*bye, yet? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

But...but....I said you didn't look like one. My *baddy*.


----------



## dotty999

I'm glad you didn't mention my *bandy* legs!


----------



## Cookiegal

They may come in *handy *at times like riding a horse.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty *shady *response ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You throwin' *shade *my way?


----------



## dotty999

You could throw him a razor, he probably needs a *shave* by now!


----------



## Cookiegal

Might be a good idea to *shove *him in that direction.


----------



## Gr3iz

My *vote's* for "No!" ...


----------



## dotty999

Well *stone* the crows! Mark's exclaiming!


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's all raise a *stein *to celebrate!


----------



## dotty999

I'll try not to spill it as it could leave a* stain*


----------



## Gr3iz

And a spill could *taint *your reputation ...


----------



## dotty999

wot! I've got the reputation of a* saint*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Huh? I'm about to *faint *from reading that.


----------



## dotty999

Quite a *nifty* response if I may say so!


----------



## Gr3iz

That response was sharp as *flint*!


----------



## RT

We might need some new *intel* on the matter...


----------



## Gr3iz

Not *until *we've paid the bill from last time ...


----------



## dotty999

count me out, I need to pay for a new *linux* system!


----------



## Gr3iz

Is that one that *Linus *endorses?


----------



## Cookiegal

Achooo! Excuse me as I wipe my screen. Having some *sinus *issues.


----------



## dotty999

you may be showing *signs* of a cold coming on


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes a cold *gains *strength due to inclement weather.


----------



## dotty999

especially if it *rains* heavily


----------



## Gr3iz

Anyone with half a *brain *could figure that one out. I guess that leaves out about half the people I know ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

And thinking too hard could *drain *the other half.


----------



## Gr3iz

Life can be a real *grind *for some, I suppose ...


----------



## RT

Gawd, reading all this, guys...I need a *drink*


----------



## dotty999

Well, don't end up punch* drunk*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I think one more *round *ought to do it ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Prolly *bound* to happen, given time and inclination


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't *doubt *it ...


----------



## RT

Then I raise a glass in your general direction, just to celebrate the good natured intentions of your general jabs and humor, and applaud all the *bouts *of the to and fro*, *that's just restricted by the rules of this particular game


----------



## Gr3iz

And we all *shout*: "Hooray!!" ... ;-)


----------



## RT

... and don't forget the *'hoots*' as well!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Those *will come later, fear not ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Dang, you're fast at this....I hope I will not be *hosed* down soon...perhaps in the morning would be fine...


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm a *shade *slower now. Full belly, and all that ...


----------



## Cookiegal

That's a *shame *but I know how it feels.


----------



## RT

It's hard to play *games* when you're both slow and full
(I assume Cookie was referring to both  )


----------



## Gr3iz

*Makes *me hungry just thinking about it, though ...


----------



## RT

Would a nice* steak *solve your craving? (It would mine!)


----------



## Gr3iz

Funny you *asked*! That was what I made for dinner! Bacon wrapped steaks ...


----------



## RT

I too would be *sated* with such a meal


----------



## dotty999

shame I couldn't have *saved* you some of my home made chips, I ate them all!


----------



## HOBOcs

all this talk of food, ... well you know where that *leads*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Usually to the cookie *aisle *of the supermarket ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd like a *slave* who would feed me such delights when I'm in the mood


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe he could *shave *your legs at the same time.


----------



## RT

I don't believe that's necessary, they've always looked good to me 
_>gives Cookiegal a *shove* in the right direction  <_


----------



## Cookiegal

Hey, I don't want to see them, hairy or otherwise. I'm fine right here in my *house*.


----------



## dotty999

me too where it's as quiet as a *mouse*


----------



## HOBOcs

I'd rather be outside... away from the *fumes*


----------



## Gr3iz

That just *fuels *the imagination ...


----------



## RT

At least they're aren't any *feuds *here


----------



## Cookiegal

At least not among the *dudes*.


----------



## dotty999

I've been too busy in the sand *dunes *to notice!


----------



## Cookiegal

Are you humming *tunes *in the dunes?


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, my dulcet *tones *can be heard from miles away!


----------



## Gr3iz

You *stole *my heart with that last tune ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Methinks you're either tone deaf or *stone *deaf Mark.


----------



## dotty999

Methinks you'll have to *atone* for that remark at some point


----------



## Gr3iz

Am I *alone *in my thinking?


----------



## RT

No indeed, your *clone *likely thinks the same... mine does


----------



## Gr3iz

I've tried to make a *clean *break with him, but ... <sigh>


----------



## RT

You won't believe it Mark, but some *learn *from your postings


----------



## Gr3iz

While not outside the *realm *of possibility, I do find that hard to fathom ... ;-)


----------



## RT

If you eat healthy *meals*....oh wait a minnit... I just burned mine...insert bad word of choice_ >here<_ 
multiple phrases is standard spouting here, on occasions such as this...
but no one's fault other than my own


----------



## dotty999

you coulda bought one of those meal* deals *you bung in the microwave


----------



## Gr3iz

You don't want to nuke a *salad*, though ...


----------



## RT

No indeed, but...there's *loads* of other stuff I could ruin that way


----------



## Gr3iz

I imagine there are simply *scads *of things on that list!


----------



## RT

Not many, but the stuff I do ruin are in a *class* of their own!


----------



## Gr3iz

So, your tastes run toward the top of the *scale*, then ...


----------



## dotty999

surely that's *stale* news by now


----------



## RT

But the microwave will revive stale things, if ya don't *blast* it too much, but you must wait for the cool down ...  (no kidding, it works sometimes)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes indeed cool it down before putting it on the *table*.


----------



## RT

Still might have to take a knife *blade* to it


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe *ladle *some gravy over it. Everything's better in gravy! ;-)


----------



## RT

You're darn tootin' Mark! 
But my gravy skills are less than* ideal, *only turns out good about half the time ...and when it is good there's never enough of it


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I hear you. Any attempt I make at gravy usually *leads *to some sort of tasteless brown liquid.


----------



## RT

So I was watching Alton Brown's _Good Eats_ episode called 'Gravy Confidential' and accordingly there's a strict scientific reason and technique to successful gravy, but it doesn't explain, without any knowledge of the show, why my Grandma (and my Mom) got it right every single time 
You'll let that bit of nostalgia *slide* on by won't you.... thank you


----------



## Cookiegal

That might get you a lot of *likes*.


----------



## dotty999

at the very least it *kills* time until dinner is ready!


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes the food is so good, my granddaughter *licks *the plate clean! ;-)


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> That might get you a lot of *likes*.


Not that I see so far ...not even you... 

Mark, a friend at my work did that "lick the plate" on purpose to get a laugh...it's way cuter when your little loved ones do it 

Well I guess whatever furthers the game. *slack *shall be cut


----------



## dotty999

well I've got a *stack* of unwashed dishes to deal with, play on without me!


----------



## Gr3iz

No talking *smack*? You must be busy ... ;-)


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> play on without me!


 No way sweetie, just have a *snack* and come on back


----------



## dotty999

I *snuck* back in when no one was looking!


----------



## RT

well I'm kinda *stuck* as to how to reply, as a polite Scarecrow, doncha know


----------



## dotty999

I could swear on a *stack *of bibles you are never stuck for words!


----------



## RT

My dear, I only do not frequently arrange words in the proper order... not I meant the opposite... ???
UH... I've been waiting for a chance to post this nonsense, a quote from Peter Ustinov's autobiography entitled "Dear Me"...
(I actually once had this on my answering machine, spoken by me in a Boris Karloff accent...yup, that's odd...hardly anyone ever left a message 

_"Madam, though the humors of Bath be but a diversion to our contumely, I will not presume on your generosity to the extent of belittling those very qualities which (while they do us but scant justice before the evil tongues of the town), nevertheless becalm the odious, and bring success to fools."
_
And I am unanimous in that, think I've got the* facts* straight so there!


----------



## dotty999

phew! after reading every word I find I'm suffering ongoing brain *farts*!


----------



## RT

Well thanks, and I don't blame ya for your reaction, I have been a bit too wordy this eve...but always kinda* sorta* like the way you talk


----------



## Cookiegal

Ouch! My *aorta *hurts after reading all of this.

Oh and RT, I never "like" anything.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Oh and RT, I never "like" anything.


 *Apart* from filet mignon, you mean


----------



## Gr3iz

Or a good *party*, perhaps?


----------



## RT

If so, don't be *tardy*! Arrive early and stay late


----------



## Cookiegal

We all must party *hardy*.


----------



## RT

Betcha *Darth* Vader did that sorta thing both before and after he turned to 'the dark side.'
I've seen some implicating videos in that regard


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer to watch a video of *Garth* Brooks, he gets my feet tapping!


----------



## RT

Well the Boy used to nearly worship Garth, but of all things on *Earth*, he actually accidentally put in a CD of my old band, and said "Holy crap Dad, you guys rocked!"
Well, that tickled the crap out of me


----------



## dotty999

Holy guacamole! I would have thought the word shy** wouldn't have been allowed by at least* three* mods!


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps their *heart *wasn't in it. Or, more likely, they have yet to see it ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I* heard* the odd spelling doesn't trigger the auto-censor, and if no one is looking.. heh-heh   ... (I've gotten away with it before, long time ago) 
Seems I got a chuckle or two 'cuz of that 
Should I shortly be banned (or timed out)... it's been nice knowing and bantering with you all


----------



## Gr3iz

Could be trouble *ahead *... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It is as you *heard*. We hadn't seen it yet and really shouldn't allow it so I'll do some edits.


----------



## RT

Sorry 'bout all that, thanks for the *heads* up.
In retrospect, it was rather juvenile and inappropriate of me...but your edits worked just fine.


----------



## Cookiegal

No problem RT.


----------



## Gr3iz

The *beads *of perspiration are drying on his forehead ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

They wouldn't dry so quickly if *bears *were chasing him.


----------



## Gr3iz

He might wish for a *spear *in a situation like that ...

Have you fully recovered from your tumbles of earlier this year, Cook?


----------



## dotty999

If you were a bright *spark* you'd have thought twice about calling our lovely Administrator cook!


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't know of what you *speak *Dotty. I always say call me anything but call me.......(and not maybe). 

Not fully Mark there's still some weird sensations but in a smaller area and much less intense than before. I just hope it keeps improving. Thanks for asking.


----------



## dotty999

I can't speak right now whilst chewing on a piece of *steak*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure your attitude *rates *steak, my dear. I believe crow would be the highlighted menu choice for you ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure she *hates *anything that doesn't have fins though.


----------



## dotty999

I don't particularly like *skate *like fins,


----------



## Gr3iz

You did *state *that rather emphatically!


----------



## dotty999

I've done so in a* spate* of posts on occasions


----------



## RT

We might have to wipe the *slate* clean and begin anew!


----------



## Gr3iz

You wanna get started on that? I'll get you a *latte*, whatever that is ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Thank you Mark, I'll take it! 
But just to put you on *alert*, I once went to a Starbucks and asked for a coffee, just plain fresh brewed black coffee...they had no idea what I meant, it seemed 
Just coffee with nothing added _>gasp<_
Still cost $$


----------



## Cookiegal

Those specialty coffees are very expensive, to say the *least*.

I still prefer waking up to "soldiers in my cup".


----------



## Gr3iz

I prefer my caffeine in a can. I *steel *myself for the day with my Coke Zero! ;-)


Cookiegal said:


> "soldiers in my cup"


That's good! I'd never heard that one before ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It wasn't just a *tease.* Folger's actually had a commercial a way, way back and that was their slogan: "The best part of waking up is soldiers in your cup" where a child misunderstood the word "Folger's" as "soldiers".


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, that *rates *another swig of Coke! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll give you three *stars *for choosing Coke over Pepsi.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> "soldiers in my cup".


  
Don't recall that ad, but it *sorta* reminds me of this "Motorcycle Misunderstanding"


----------



## Cookiegal

A lot of *roads *lead to misunderstandings.


----------



## RT

There's *loads* of misunderstandings and misinterpretations that range from the sublime to the ridiculous, sometimes because you make a typo, as I often do 
My grand daughter used to play "Cooking Show" because we watched a lot of them...she once was in the spotlight as the star of the "show," and we were making popsicles, and she said "And now put them in the...frozener..."


----------



## Cookiegal

Everyone *deals *with slip-ups like that by children from time to time. It's so cute what they come up with.


----------



## RT

The little *dears* can say the darnedest things!
If only I had recorded what that little lady said before puberty...I could write a book!


----------



## Cookiegal

They certainly don't have any *fears *of being embarrassed as we do.


----------



## dotty999

It *wears* me down just thinking about it!


----------



## Gr3iz

They are sometimes more *aware *of situations than are we ...
Like when Gallagher said his daughter asked why cemeteries weren't called bury patches ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I *swear *I've never heard that one before.


----------



## RT

The little ones don't *sweat* over proper grammar or innuendo, they just tell it like it is as they see it. And many times, it's quite funny and refreshing!


----------



## dotty999

They don't care as they think we all believe they are so *sweet* they can't put a foot wrong as we Brits say


----------



## Gr3iz

And they grow like *weeds*!


----------



## RT

True!
Too fast they grow, but I wouldn't trade anything for the time well spent with those little philosophers, and they do good *deeds* out of the kindness of their heart...
Heck, a foot massage, the grand daughter did (volunteered actually, I didn't ask, bless her heart ~) ...even though she said : "Your feets stinks" :barefoot:


----------



## dotty999

Probably like the smell of rotting *swede*!


----------



## RT

More like a trusty sweaty *steed *I would say...but it's been a long time since I've smelled a horse, or a *rutabaga* for that matter 

**swede in Brit = rutabaga in American speak


----------



## Gr3iz

We need to *steer *this conversation away from stinky feet! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

If you *steep* your feet in disinfectant they wont be stinky


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless he *steps *in something unpleasant afterward ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*Spats* may help to stop that from happening


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe *paste *some plastic bags to his shoes ...


----------



## dotty999

*pasta* might stick better


----------



## Gr3iz

That one has my *stamp *of approval!


----------



## RT

That'd make it hard to my *pants* on


----------



## Cookiegal

That might make you quite *antsy*.


----------



## RT

Indeed it would! 
There's a few words I thought of here, but decided to put an innocent *slant* on things, and be nice


----------



## Gr3iz

Aren't you the *saint*? ;-)


----------



## RT

Oh, no sir, by no means... ...no more than you and everyone else who *hasn't* posted yet 

(do apostrophes count ?)


----------



## Cookiegal

I *wasn't* sure but they seem to count when we want to make them count.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *shan't* oppose them! ;-)

Randy, I've got stories as well, but I'm not sure the statute of limitations has expired on some of them ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it's one of the ten commandments.....thou *shalt *not oppose apostrophes.


----------



## Gr3iz

We *shall *accept that into the bylaws, if there are no objections ...


----------



## dotty999

I might have to have a word in your *shell *like ear on the quiet  Brit speak!


----------



## Gr3iz

Put a *spell *on me, Baby! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Better watch that spell doesn't make you *spill *your beer.


----------



## dotty999

shush! don't *spill* the beans! more Brit speak!


----------



## Gr3iz

I hate to *spoil *your fun, my dear, but it is an American saying, too.

Duplicate entry ignored.


----------



## dotty999

I'm tempted to give you a virtual *split* lip for drawing attention to my error!


----------



## Gr3iz

I know, I'm littered with *piles *of faults ...


----------



## dotty999

Maybe true but I wouldn't really wanna take a* swipe* at ya!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm *wiser *than that ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I'll *swear* I've heard something like that before


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps our *sweet *little Brit?


----------



## RT

Could be, but she wouldn't *tweet* about it


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd bet a *tweed *coat that she doesn't tweet anything!


----------



## RT

I'd say you are correct sir!
The *weeds* grow thick around my unused Twitter account as well


----------



## Gr3iz

Those *feeds *are way beyond my interest ... I'm still awaiting a good reason for signing up for it, or Facebook, for that matter ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's not have any *feuds *over this.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah ... I'll leave that sort of thing to the "*dudes*" out on the wrong coast ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Don't believe you'll see any fueds nor any *duels* here, any such contest will quickly be resolved by realizing 'twas a typo, perhaps just a misunderstanding or misinterpretation, no harm intended


----------



## Gr3iz

No sense singing the *blues *over things over which we have no control ...


----------



## RT

Indeed, and sometimes misread or omitted words *blurs* the intended meaning of a post....
(I blame my keyboard and eyesight on such occasions  )


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure no *slurs *are intended here!


----------



## RT

Most *users* here would agree, Mark


----------



## Cookiegal

You should all hop in your *ubers *and high-tail it out of there.


----------



## RT

That comment *bears *some scrutiny, doncha think? 
Believe you meant hop in, but what's posted also works


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought hops went into *beers *... ;-)


----------



## RT

Me too, I know of no other *brews *that require that fragrant and sometimes bitter addition


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if birds, like *wrens*, enjoy the flavor of hops?


----------



## Cookiegal

I *swear *I never liked the stuff.....beer that is.


----------



## RT

Tastes can change over the *years. *


----------



## Cookiegal

I do not *yearn *to develop that taste, thank you.


----------



## RT

First time I tasted beer, I wasn't *ready* for it


----------



## Cookiegal

First time I tasted beer I wasn't ready for it either and it all ended up on the floor.  I'd *dread *that happening again.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've never *cared *for it myself. When I did drink, I usually gravitated to tequila ... That's almost 40 years ago, though ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I never *dared *drink tequila.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can't imagine what's been *bared *in the name of the worm in the cactus juice ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I never *cared *for worms either.


----------



## Gr3iz

It put a *scare *in me the first time I saw one in the bottom of a bottle ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Did you *scram* or face up to it ?


----------



## Cookiegal

I think he just put some whipped *cream *on it and ate it.


----------



## dotty999

I hope it's not the latest *craze* cos I'm not up for it!


----------



## Cookiegal

We could get a *crane *to hoist you up to reach it!


----------



## dotty999

Funnily enough I don't *crave* such attention, I limit it to online only


----------



## Gr3iz

Quoth the *raven*, nevermore ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Poe got *raves* for that poem


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope someone comes along and *saves *us from this literature lesson.


----------



## Gr3iz

We could always *shave *a few minutes off the time, if need be ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be a *shame *for those who enjoy it though.


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll wait and see if anyone *heads *for the exits ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I have *beads *of perspiration on my forehead in anticipation.... or maybe it's just a hot flash.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess it is marginally better than getting a severe case of the *bends*!


----------



## dotty999

much worse is needing to *spend *a penny and no loo in sight!


----------



## Gr3iz

Is that a good excuse to *speed*? Of course, that's also when a friendly bush comes in handy ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I get that someone's peed in the *weeds *in the past.


----------



## Gr3iz

If I had a trusty *steed*, I'm sure he'd do the same .... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd *steer *away from a peeing steed if you know what's good for you.


----------



## dotty999

some folk would even stop and *stare* if that was happening


----------



## Gr3iz

Seems like that would be in bad *taste *... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

well I sure wouldn't shed *tears *over it


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless you *start *with a chuckle, move up to a giggle, and proceed to laugh so hard your eyes *start* tearing?


----------



## RT

I think some *farts* could evoke a similar response


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't use a *scarf *to cover up my grin ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I think you should otherwise you'll *scare* the neighbours!


----------



## Gr3iz

If I could change *faces*, I certainly would! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

That maybe one of those *facts *I'd choose to ignore


----------



## Gr3iz

That shows *scant *regard for my feelings ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Watch out or she may start to *chant*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe we could *teach *her patience and serenity ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I wouldn't bet a *peach *on it.


----------



## dotty999

Well I nearly fell off my *perch*! The odds are stacked against me!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Cheer *up, my dear! I'm willing to help ... ;-)


----------



## RT

This is going up the *creek* without any hope of resolution...
oh, waitaminnit... that's kind of the unsung point here isn't it?


----------



## Gr3iz

Said tongue-in-*cheek*, I suppose ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd opt to *check* further just to make sure


----------



## Gr3iz

Are we just going to *chuck *away all the existing evidence?


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps just a* chunk* of it for starters


----------



## Gr3iz

I have a *hunch *we may be heading for a corner into which we've painted ourselves ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe we should all meet somewhere for *lunch *and talk it out.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd love to see a *bunch *of us meet up somewhere, but the logistics would be a nightmare!


----------



## Cookiegal

We could all sit on a *bench *in our respective areas and have a Skype fest.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can picture Dotty at a *beach *doing that! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Stop trying to picture me, my tummy *aches *with laughter at such a thought!


----------



## Cookiegal

Everyone *hates *it when that happens.


----------



## Gr3iz

There's no *shame *in a bathing beauty in a bikini on a British beach ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You know I have X-ray vision and it still works Dotty.


----------



## Cookiegal

Bumpity bumpity bump. Come on guys! This is an easy one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh, excuse me, but what exactly was the 5-letter word you wanted to play on "shame"?


----------



## Cookiegal

Nah, nah, I wanted Dotty to post the one she deleted that was to come after "hates", even though you posted "shame" after that, her word still fits the criteria of the game.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ha! You captured it.


----------



## Gr3iz

I ain't as dumb as I look! (I don't think anyone is ...) ;-)


----------



## dotty999

stop trying to capture me!


----------



## Gr3iz

Only if you promise to GET BACK TO THE GAME! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

If I delete a post that's my prerogative and isn't up for discussion nor should it be by anyone


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, but I played last and cannot play on my own word ... Someone just play ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I can't *shake *it off that Dotty's angry with us.


----------



## Gr3iz

It *makes *me sad, too ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm not angry,keeping been busy baking *cakes*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Tuna cakes with icing on top? 

Glad you're not angry since everyone *cares *about you.


----------



## dotty999

I *raced* to the oven just in time to stop them from burning!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm glad you *paced *yourself correctly to avoid a catastrophe.


----------



## dotty999

If I hadn't *acted* quickly there could have been a fire!


----------



## Gr3iz

Will you *teach *us the basics of your culinary skills?

My wife uses the smoke detector as a cooking timer ... <sigh>


----------



## RT

Yup, I figure when the smoke alarm goes off, what ever you're cooking will be done in about 10 more minutes 

But not cooking this AM, think I'll just eat a *peach.*


----------



## Cookiegal

I may just *reach *for the telephone and order something.


----------



## RT

Just to make my duty clean.....
no, wait a minnit...I meant make my duty *clear*...

I some times do that Dinner Delivered thing, but online ordering... 
the normal Pizza folks won't come out this far...but DD will deliver from ~35 restaurants , if I'm willing to pay the price.
(and I tip well because they will indeed come this far from town)


----------



## Cookiegal

Once they *learn *that you tip well they'll all be fighting to be the one to deliver to your place.


----------



## RT

I think delivery folks are often under tipped.
They have to use their own vehicles and buy their own gas and oil.
And they'll brave sleet, snow, whatever to do their job.
Kinda like the good folks at the postal service, but transport provided ... except the DD folks bring you food, rather than bills 

I don't tip a *large* amount, just 'more than suggested.'
but enough that one guy I chatted with said "you've always been good to us"

They have to split tips at the end of the day, too...with everyone on shift.
I'm just glad I don't have to go out when I feel like staying in. 

It is rather expensive though...but you pay for convenience :shrug:


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm also *eager *to reward good service.


----------



## Gr3iz

That sounds *great*! How may I serve you? ;-)


----------



## RT

That comment *rates *as either audacious and bold, or suave and sublime! 
Or has my mind gone to the gutter again? 

Mere words can sometimes cause confusion


----------



## dotty999

I *start *every day in a state of confusion!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good thing you don't have a brood of *brats *running around compounding the confusion!


----------



## dotty999

My heart *beats* increased just at the thought!


----------



## Gr3iz

You keep a kitty in their *stead*. That should calm you down ...


----------



## dotty999

I *dated *a doctor years ago and even he couldn't calm me!


----------



## Gr3iz

If there's more to the story that you're willing to divulge, I await with *bated *breath.


----------



## dotty999

I can only add I felt happy and *sated *for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet you love a man who *dotes *on you ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure she takes *notes *on them to compare.


----------



## Gr3iz

Those that don't make the cut may just be a pile of rotting *bones *by now ...


----------



## RT

That comment *opens* a new can of worms, simply because yours is not entirely accurate, 
...and i have no idea how procede from here


----------



## Gr3iz

That's beyond the *scope *of my knowledge ...


----------



## dotty999

Well, I'm not gonna give you the latest* scoop* for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

Have you cooked lamb *chops *for any of them?


----------



## dotty999

I've perfected the art of cooking perfect* chips* so they would be my choice


----------



## Gr3iz

Your sales *pitch *worked on me!


----------



## dotty999

*Pinch* me, I must be dreaming!


----------



## Gr3iz

If I pinch you, you gotta promise not to *punch *me! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I had a *hunch* you might say something like that!


----------



## Gr3iz

I didn't even spend a large *chunk *of time coming up with it!


----------



## HOBOcs

I stopped in when I heard Ms Dotty was perfecting chips - I was looking forward to *lunch!*


----------



## Gr3iz

Beats the *lynch *party to which I was almost invited! ;-)


----------



## RT

Some of us appear to be in *synch, *but perhaps we'd all avoid that party!


----------



## Gr3iz

I, and my double *chins*, agree!


----------



## Cookiegal

I got out my fine *china *for dinner tonight as I watch this thread.


----------



## dotty999

I got my favourite *ranch *dressing out


----------



## RT

I've procured a nice piece of salmon just waiting for a rub down with *ancho* chile power...lime, cilantro, corn and black beans...
Uh, this isn't the What's for Dinner thread, is it?


----------



## dotty999

I think it's simply become a *chain* reaction


----------



## RT

Sure you wouldn't like to dip a *nacho* in that ranch dressing?


----------



## Gr3iz

Were you going to eat that ranch dressing out of a *conch *shell?


----------



## dotty999

was gonna scoff it on a *coach* trip later


----------



## RT

I figured you might just go the *couch* and turn on the TV


----------



## Gr3iz

Just watch what you *touch *with that stuff on your fingers!


----------



## RT

The cheesy powdery Cheetos stuff glows under UV lighting,,,
so I'm told by word of *mouth *and a TV ad


----------



## Gr3iz

Even after you suck it off your *thumb*?


----------



## Cookiegal

You could *thump *your thumb on the table rather than sucking it.


----------



## Gr3iz

I could try to push the *humps *of a camel back down, too, but that wouldn't help me any more than your suggestion ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Well you can't have your *lumps *and eat them too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless the *lamps *go out and you end up with *lumpy *mashed potatoes ...

Take your pick ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Well, I daren't explain *rumpy* pumpy which happens when the lamps are dimmed


----------



## Gr3iz

This *grump *has seen enough Britcoms to know what that means ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Wow you guys put *Trump *to shame.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Wow you guys put *Trump *to shame.


Which reminds me, I saw a documentary late one night about this unfortunate lady who had a really large *tumor*... ****

*** *(I will not engage in political debate, emotions can flare too easily for some. I have my opinion and so do you. Infer what you will from my comment, I don't wanna talk about it... )


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like something one might see on the *Outer *Limits ...


----------



## RT

*Utter* that title with respect! 
Great show back in the day, some of it skeered me as a kid


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll not rebut that. 
I liked all those type of shows, _One Step Beyond_, _Night Gallery_, etc.


----------



## dotty999

I like a good crime series such as* Rebus*


----------



## Gr3iz

I think they have a *serum *that will cure that ... ;-)


----------



## RT

If only there was a serum that *cures* all our ails and woes...


----------



## dotty999

I would like one that could straighten my *curls*!


----------



## RT

Well yeah, that's whot I mean - one serum that *rules* them all!


----------



## Gr3iz

Now don't go singing the *blues *... ;-)


----------



## RT

I believe Singin' the Blues is your forte Mark 
Your sig and all... you've left *clues* that you dig the Blues...and so do we all now and again, and who hasn't been swept up in an emotional song?


----------



## Gr3iz

It's what *fuels *me! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

If it *feels* right do it! always been my motto


----------



## RT

that comment will go into my X *Files 
*


----------



## Gr3iz

Along with a large order of *fries*?


----------



## dotty999

and *fried *black pudding, bliss!


----------



## RT

I've certainly been won over with black pudding, a *weird* name for something so tasty ...but the name is only odd sounding to Americans... and not available in the US, I reckon.
So to all I say don't knock it til you've tried it!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Wiser *men than I have debated such statements. I'll not try ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I *swear* I'll not debate any of that as well, better safe than sorry


----------



## dotty999

I broke into a *sweat* on hearing you're not gonna debate, thanks!


----------



## Cookiegal

Seeing you sweat brought *tears *to my eyes.


----------



## dotty999

I'd like to think that was *sweet* of you but I have my doubts!


----------



## Novictory

Those doubts raises *welts* on me bum...


----------



## dotty999

I can't say that thought *melts* my heart!


----------



## Cookiegal

It all *stems *from overactive sweat glands.


----------



## Gr3iz

That can get *messy*!

Not quite sure how we went from _tears _to _sweet_, but ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Blame it on *Missy *Dotty.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wasn't going to get all *misty *eyed over it. Just an observation. Take a few days off and the inmates go off their meds ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

There are *times *when that happens but usually we're on track.


----------



## Gr3iz

At least you haven't *smote *anybody in here ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

No, I prefer to *smoke *them instead.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can always *stoke *the flames and you can see who to pounce on ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

While you do that I'll head to the *store *to pick up some spices.


----------



## Gr3iz

Get something to make a *roast *more tasty ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't like to *boast *but I have a great combination for pork.


----------



## Gr3iz

As likely a *beast *as any for a meal!


----------



## Cookiegal

I put just enough spices to *tease *the palate.


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you *baste *it while cooking?


----------



## dotty999

would that make it* taste* better?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd hate to *waste *the juices ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I just hit it with a *taser *to sear it.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Smart *lady! (Something one should always say to a woman wielding a taser!)


----------



## Cookiegal

Everyone heed *Mark's* words.


----------



## Gr3iz

The exception might be if she were *stark *naked. Then things might get kinky! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Then you should be polite and thrown a couple of *tarps *over her.


----------



## dotty999

knowing Mark he'd just stop and *stare*!


----------



## Cookiegal

And probably take a photo with his phone and then *share *it with his friends or worse, post in on Facebook.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Spare *me! This is as close to social media as I get ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I'm of close opine there, I find it *raspy *and sometimes a chore.
Much to the chagrin of all the younger folks who seem obsessed


----------



## Gr3iz

I've never been a *party *to that sort of thing.


----------



## dotty999

You guys do *prate* on at times, usually when I'm not here but perusing Facebook


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not going to get caught in one of your *traps*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Don't make me copy and *paste* what banter went on on the previous page here, Dotty! ;D 
My friends, gather 'round...let us prate.
ahmen....


----------



## dotty999

you can do what you like whilst I'm eating my *pasty*!


----------



## RT

I'm sure it's quite *tasty*...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope you don't get a *yeast *infection......and I ain't talking about stale bread.


----------



## RT

Now don't try to *steal* the show...that a job for all of us, doncha know


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't go giving *false *hope ... We may not be able to live up to your expectations.


----------



## RT

no expectations here, I just *lapse* in focus, from time to time
uh, what we be talkin' 'bout?


----------



## Gr3iz

I think it was something that made the *pulse *rate rise. Or maybe that was just the voices in my head ...


----------



## dotty999

some of these posts could easily send me to *sleep*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, no need to count *sheep*.


----------



## dotty999

with the *speed *they walk it would be difficult to keep count


----------



## Gr3iz

Keep your head out of the clouds and watch for banana *peels*, else you could land on your pretty bottom! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Espepcially if she's wearing *heels*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I do hope someone *helps *her up!


----------



## dotty999

I never fell, the *spell* worked!


----------



## Cookiegal

So glad you didn't take a *spill *Dotty.


----------



## Gr3iz

So we went through that whole *spiel *for nothing?


----------



## dotty999

we're certainly not coming along in *leaps* and bounds


----------



## Gr3iz

I doubt we'd even *place *a distant 3rd in any sort of literary comparison, but I wouldn't give this place up for anything!


----------



## RT

Agreed Mark!
Though I might *lapse* in posting from time to time, and on point, I'd rather be a member rather than to be dismembered...

(erm, what??? Y'all know whot I mean )


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like: "I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy!"? ;-)

Not offering any *false *hope here, mind you ...


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Kinda like: "I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy!"? ;-)


Heard/said that many times before  not sure of the origin, think it's from before our time, _per se...._classic.

I can only say, if it comes down to it, I'm a *slave *to these forums...


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd like to think that we add *value *to them, in our own way ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Perhaps a *valve* to let off steam, if you know what i mean, whom ever "them" might be,
seems we're part of this community..and others partake, not a bad place to be, overall.
(and that is my optioned opinion, and i am unanimous in that  )


----------



## Cookiegal

At times we lick our wounds and put some *salve *on them but they generally heal pretty quickly.


----------



## dotty999

I'm just happy to be *alive!*


----------



## Cookiegal

No words could *rival *that sentiment.


----------



## dotty999

I certainly don't want to go off the *rails*!


----------



## Gr3iz

You blaze the *trail*, dear, and we'll follow!


----------



## dotty999

I like your *train *of thought


----------



## RT

Lordy tort! That's my cue... if I only had a *brain* right now...


----------



## Gr3iz

You need a *brand *new one?


----------



## RT

Sure, doesn't everyone at some point? 
But the cost would likely *drain *my bank accounts, and my luck, I'd get a lemon, sold "as is."


----------



## Gr3iz

I take it you have no *rainy *day funds available for such an emergency?


----------



## RT

Well, you know, when it *rains* it pours.
Could any one spare a dime for a cup of straw? Or a quarter for bucketful?


----------



## Gr3iz

There are so many county *fairs *this time of year that you should be able to pick up some stray straw ...


----------



## RT

Yeh, good idea! But not from the animal stalls mind you...prolly contaminated with poop, and lord knows there's enough of that under the hat already! 
I'll just look for a *safer* supply.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, that's something that is hard to *erase *...


----------



## Cookiegal

If someone *hears *of a better source I'm sure they'll let you know.


----------



## RT

But of course...and if they do I will *heart* them!


----------



## Cookiegal

I knew you'd *treat *them right.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just before they disappear without a *trace *...


----------



## RT

Naw, that wouldn't happen...
unless you want to put the *scare* in this Scarecrow...
hmmm...ya never know what evil lurks in the hearts of men,
only The Shadow knows ...


----------



## Gr3iz

*Brace *yourself. Stranger things have happened ... ;-) And the witching season is just around the corner!


----------



## RT

Aye, 'tis nigh upon us, but not nearly quite here yet...
enough time to prepare..
wait a minnit... gotta take some *Bayer* aspirin...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope you get the kind that has a coated *layer *so it doesn't upset your stomach.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't *delay*. The sooner done, the better ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll be sure to *relay *your message to RT Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

You must be the *year's* best admin! ;-)


----------



## RT

Of course she is! 
(but don't tell her I said that)
Aww, she already looked, and knows she's tops in my book,
I couldn't *repay* the help she's given, and we're all still here, so she's just smarter that us, but doesn't make a big deal nor make a fuss about it.

Please note, I'm not trying to suck up to admins and mods, unlike Mark who is a bit too obvious there


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh how I *yearn *to hear more of such compliments.


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> Please note, I'm not trying to suck up to admins and mods, unlike Mark who is a bit too obvious there


Randy, you've got to *learn *what to kiss, whose to kiss, and when to kiss it! ;-)
Not that I do that myself ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup. That always *earns *you some "brownie" points.


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet there are *reams *of data to back that up ...


----------



## RT

Wait a minnit...are you folks playing *games*?

Oh! never mind, this is the Games portion of the board, so... banter on...


----------



## Gr3iz

What *makes *you think we're here for fun?


----------



## RT

well, I'm glad you* asked*...
was going to ask you the same thing... :


----------



## Gr3iz

Hmmm, I would have thought that the more obvious question would have been to ask why I was *caked* in mud, but I guess your question is easier ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Isn't there a sort of TSG motto about that sort of thing? 
But if you're caked, I'll assume you played it cool, and *acted* as though nothing really happened, just another rainy night at the dirt track races


----------



## Cookiegal

I never *dated *a guy who was caked in mud, thankfully.


----------



## Gr3iz

I should have *added *that I usually stay away from women who are mud coated, unless, of course, the mud was acquired from mud-wrestling ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah then I'm sure you would have *aided *her in removing said mud or at least with a lick and a promise.


----------



## Gr3iz

I also would have offered to heal whatever *ailed *her ... ;-)


----------



## RT

No doubt you *aimed* to please, but let's all clean up a little bit


----------



## Cookiegal

He might need a *medic *after that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure beats being hit with a *comet*! (Mercury, Santas or astrological.)


----------



## RT

I don't usually cheat in the games, but I did so this time...
suffered a fall couple hours ago, bit a bleedy gashed forehead from the sharp corner of the nightstand, a rather sore neck and shoulder, but it'll all get worse before it gets better, so I'm fine, no worries yet!
And so I'm not sure how to post the appropriate *emote*- icon for that 

Yup a bump on the head doesn't bother me, i can finely post all kinds a stuuf...


----------



## Gr3iz

So, you *smote *yourself, eh? You really should be more careful ...


----------



## RT

Yeah, one of my meds warns against standing up too fast, and did that in the dark, got dizzy disoriented, acquainted myself with the floor and the furniture before I knew what was in *store* for me.

Kinda funny though - a blow to the cranium is no laughing matter, but today when I try to resume proper posture, neck is so unexpectedly sore it makes me laugh, but I still say "OW!" ha-ha, *bleep*


----------



## Gr3iz

*Score *one for better living through chemistry! ;-)


----------



## RT

well, if y'all will pardon me for my career as a chemist, now being retired, I got some *crows* to scare


----------



## Cookiegal

Such a blow to the head would make me *cross *for sure. Sorry to hear that RT. I hope you feel better soon. Take it easy.


----------



## Gr3iz

And don't forget to change your *socks*! You may experience forgetfulness. I mean more than usual! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Thank goodness there were no *rocks *around to land on.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't put too much *stock *in that. Once his head split open and let them out ... ;-)


----------



## RT

That reminds me of when I used to rock till I dropped 
This incident wasn't like that at all, despite what y'all might think

More sore today than yesterday, but I'm a slow healer, more in *shock* but if i start posting more gibberish that usual, please let me know, because how else would I know?


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll be concerned if you start speaking Vulcan like Mr. *Spock*.


----------



## RT

Well that would be logical, doncha think?
Always been a fan of the show , so that sorta thing *crops* up from time to time.
2.3 million times a year, to be precise.
Fascinating, eh? 

(never got the eyebrow thing down pat though...  )


----------



## Cookiegal

I love me some Chekov myself. Maybe someone could show you the *ropes *on the eyebrow thing.


----------



## RT

That *opens* a new can o' worms!
But busted noggin = to close to the eyebrow 
You know there's a Star Trek thread on TSG ?
Sure you do.


----------



## Cookiegal

Of course I know about that thread but I don't *spend *too much time on it.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if Randy will spend more time there while his head *mends *...


----------



## RT

Ya never know Clark, maybe so!

oh, sorry let me *amend* that, sorry man, meant Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

Has nobody warned you about the dangers of that *demon *rum, Sandy? ;-)


----------



## RT

oh, yeah, think there was a movie about that, some demon-like character of the high seas and some pirate who wondered why the rum was always gone...can't recall the name of it, nor the particular brand of rum...  

But since I've bumped my *melon* head, many things seem fuzzy, I now have a stubbornly steady headache, which I rarely get...but when I do it's quite unpleasant... a Goody's powder usually helps, but if you breathe in or out whilst taking it! can sorta choke you 

Perhaps I'll recall that movie mentioned in the Movie Title thread game Mr Stark...oh, gawd! ...sorry again there Mark, my bad  Seems we two are participating there though


----------



## dotty999

just so ya know, you're not *alone* in the fuzzy club, I'm a member too!


----------



## Cookiegal

If I wasn't such a *loner *I'd join the club.


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather enjoy a club soda on a cruise* liner* full of attractive eligible guys!


----------



## Cookiegal

I could *learn *to love that too.


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought your work here *earns *you that spot automatically? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Forgive me while I *sneer *at Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Who holds the *reins *around here? We should have a talk and try to get them to see it our way ... ;-)


----------



## RT

That comment *rings* a bell, we could all be banned or at least slapped on the wrist, and where's the fun in that? :shrug:


----------



## Cookiegal

Or kicked in the *groin *if you're not careful.


----------



## RT

Well that'd make one *groan* for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

More than a *grain *of truth in that! I was just trying to hep! ;-)


----------



## RT

Well aren't we all? despite how much it hurts our *brain? *


----------



## dotty999

I'm often on the *brink *of a brainwave but all too soon it passes!


----------



## Gr3iz

Living on an island, you probably soak in *brine *too often ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I prefer to *binge* on chocolate wherever I am


----------



## Gr3iz

What kind shall I *bring *you?


----------



## dotty999

just send me some *bling*, that will suffice for a while


----------



## Gr3iz

That doesn't really *align *with what I know of you ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Are you guys at it *again*?


----------



## dotty999

there's not a *grain* of truth in that rumour


----------



## Gr3iz

There are a wide *range *of paths from here ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd suggest you take those that wont make you *angry*


----------



## Gr3iz

*Anger *is the last thing I'd ever feel toward you ...


----------



## dotty999

you're my guardian *angel* for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope they make wings in extra-extra *large *sizes! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

as long as they are of the highest* grade* to enable you to fly further is all that matters


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal huffs and puffs as she *drags *the largest wings you could imagine over to Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Those are absolutely *grand*! Do they come in other colors? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm surprised you've not asked if they are the best *brand *available


----------



## Cookiegal

My *brain *told me to get the very best and I picked the colour I thought you'd like the most, pink.


----------



## dotty999

well, pink certainly wouldn't* drain* the colour from my face so well done!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't expect me to *braid *my hair!


----------



## dotty999

if that should happen I'd make a note in my *diary*


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes, *deary*, you do that ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you seem *weary*, must be you age


----------



## Gr3iz

I am *aware *of that. Maybe I need to double up on my vitamins ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Different vitamins target different *areas *of the body so be sure to get the right ones.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *swear*, some of you people are so smart! Now I know why I hang out here! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I can break out into a *sweat* when thinking what I can achieve!


----------



## Gr3iz

You're much too *sweet *to worry about such things ...


----------



## dotty999

I may *tweet *that to remind my friends!


----------



## Gr3iz

My *tenet *is that anyone that knows you should already know that ...


----------



## dotty999

then I've no need to feel* tense* about my imperfections, one being I'm sometimes sweet but can be a sourpuss on rare occasions


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe you're on the *scent *of something. Being human! ;-)


----------



## RT

Hmm, every now and then one *tends* to sense there are actual human beans aboard this bus full of bozos


----------



## Cookiegal

I dunno, maybe that's a new *trend*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe it's just the ravings of a very *tired *individual ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Or a collective effort by those who are just a little bit *weird*


----------



## Gr3iz

On the whole, I think I'd rather be *wined *and dined by a proctologist ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Careful what you wish for, the good Doctor might well be some some sort of *fiend*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Like the kind that would offer *fried *okra? Or something equally nasty?


----------



## dotty999

yea, *dried *fruit, I like mine fresh and tasty


----------



## RT

Nearly *cried* at the thought that a Southern gent would have a touch of okra-phobia! I crave skillet fried okra, better than popcorn to me, and just as addictive... cast iron pan and bit of corn meal coating, it's a Southern summertime staple.


----------



## Gr3iz

To claim southern heritage would be a *crime *I'd never perpetuate! I'm a Yankee through and through! I just happen to be stuck down here ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Won't hold that against you my friend, stuff happens... everything comes with a *price, *but Southern hospitality is freely given, and hopefully graciously recieved!


----------



## Gr3iz

I grew up in the north, but I've had a chance to *ripen *down here. I just hope I'm not overripe! Or, worse yet, moldy in this humidity!


----------



## RT

Don't much like that humidity either, seems like one is stewing in your own *brine*!
But i guess it's better than living near an active volcano spewing lava. etc....
Yep, could be worse...


----------



## Gr3iz

Agreed! I'd rather look out my window and see deer or a *bruin *on the lawn!


----------



## Cookiegal

A bruin can leave your yard in *ruins *so be careful.


----------



## RT

that wondrous glimpse of the wild creatures does happen in my back yard, they go down to the creek to *rinse* off, or something.


----------



## dotty999

*since *none of that happens here I'm thankful I only have to deal with cats and dogs although we do have some wild creatures, namely children!


----------



## RT

You must be referring to some of those "jubilant delinquents" that are know to roam about.
In controlled environments, I've found that some small relatives can put the *spice* in life


----------



## dotty999

I find they send shivers down my *spine *and not in a pleasant way


----------



## Cookiegal

May your sun continue to *shine *brightly and not let those yobs bother you.


----------



## Gr3iz

It actually *shone *today. The rain has moved on ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm happy for you *honey*.


----------



## RT

Drying out here too, though I can't say I *enjoy* it much, humidity still in the oppressive category.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd like to send my *envoy *to Mother Nature and request cool, overcast weather. Anybody know a good address for the lovely lady?


----------



## RT

I do know, but it will cost you some *money* to find out, there be witches there!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd hate to make an *enemy *of any of them!


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't know which is worse, coming face to face with witches or having an *enema*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't want to make that choice by any *means*!!


----------



## RT

I'm not going to *sneak* in any sort of inappropriate comment here, because it would be sneaky and inappropriate!


----------



## Cookiegal

That's a wise choice. You should go and cook yourself a nice *steak *instead.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like the path less *taken *...


----------



## Cookiegal

That's because it should be taken *naked*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've just *named *my greatest fantasy after you! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I bet you're* famed* for your fantasies although I don't need to know the details


----------



## RT

Doncha know some of this stuff is *fated*, but a great deal of it is not,  
Fun, though.


----------



## Gr3iz

A lot of it is *dated *material, too ... ;-)


----------



## RT

True, but let us not *tread* there, too much!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm too *tired *to think of a good comeback ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Guess my naked comment got everyone *fired *up!


----------



## RT

No guessing there, nearly *cried* at the very thought of such

Ok, every one jump in the pool!


----------



## Gr3iz

Then, breakfast at the *diner*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Nothing could be *finer *than breakfast at the diner in the moooorrrrrnnning.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll have *fried *eggs, sunny side up, please. Oh, and don't give up your day job ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Some *friend *you are! Yes, six letters! I cheated! 

OK, for real, I *tried *to sing on key, I really did.


----------



## dotty999

perhaps you've started a new *trend*, not to sing in public


----------



## Cookiegal

I think I've *treed *many a cat with my screechy voice.


----------



## Gr3iz

It sounded a bit thin and *reedy *to me, too ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks. I *needy *that.


----------



## dotty999

it may have sounded *seedy *to some!


----------



## Gr3iz

Some *deeds *should be left unspoken (of) ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Could be some *dudes* hanging around outside listening to the showery tunes ... ( fear not, for the police are here to protect and serve)


----------



## Gr3iz

Said to the *nudes *inside those showers "We're from the government. We're here to help!"


----------



## dotty999

Probably added some *snide *remarks too


----------



## RT

Hopefully won't shower you with *fines*,
( they sometimes think they're here to protect us from ourselves


----------



## Gr3iz

The *finks*! I really thought they were going to help!


----------



## RT

I did get a *frisk* once when traveling internationally, but they were just doing their job...
(and they had no idea I was a sort of super spy, heh heh,  ... oops! shouldn't have said that...)


----------



## Cookiegal

You were probably the *first *one that looked suspicious to them and didn't you mean super hero?


----------



## RT

Nah, I ain't that *swift, *and I'm supposed to keep a low profile...
>nervously looks over shoulder, dons scarecrow disguise<


----------



## Gr3iz

With that move, you look like you're doing the *twist*!


----------



## RT

But only from the *waist* up


----------



## Gr3iz

In my case, spirit is willing, but the body *wants *help! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*stand *back whilst I work my magic on you


----------



## Gr3iz

There is *scant *reason to believe that will not work. You're halfway there! ;-)


----------



## RT

You might be on the *scent* of something there


----------



## dotty999

You need to be able to picture the *scene* to work out what may come next


----------



## RT

Well I do *sense* some disturbance in the Force...


----------



## dotty999

that's because you're not *dense! *


----------



## Gr3iz

You did plant some *seeds *in my imagination ... ;-) W0W!


----------



## dotty999

I think you'll find they're amongst the *weeds*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Aren't you the *sweet *one?!?!?! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Are you trying to *sweep* me off my feet? it's kinda working!


----------



## RT

'Tis a far better thing to have been *swept*, than to never have been *swept* at all  :


----------



## Gr3iz

I've *spent *my life looking for someone as kind as she ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

If you were to *spend* time with me you may get more than you bargained for!


----------



## RT

There be some *dents *in my (unspoken) theory, but I'm thinking we need a moderator to chime in here


----------



## dotty999

I may become a tad *tense* if that should happen


----------



## RT

No worries, it'd all make *sense* then....
maybe... :


----------



## Gr3iz

No need to make a *scene *...


----------



## RT

I see no *needs* to do so...


----------



## Gr3iz

See if anyone around here *heeds *your advice ...


----------



## RT

Thanks for the *heads* up!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just didn't want your idea to die a slow *death *on the vine and you not know why.


----------



## RT

We all are *fated* to remain in the dark about some things...


----------



## dotty999

I've* dated* in the dark but that's another story!


----------



## RT

Puh-leeze don't tell us what your dark date was* rated*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Nor whether you were *sated*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Nor whether it was video *taped* with a night vision camera.


----------



## dotty999

I can only say it happened at the local bus *depot*


----------



## Gr3iz

Lady, you've got more *depth *to you than I thought! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Dotty definitely does not get a *tepid *reaction when she enters a room.


----------



## dotty999

I *typed* a reply then thought better of it in case I gave the wrong impression!


----------



## Gr3iz

You're not that *petty *...


----------



## dotty999

Sometimes I'm a tad* potty*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you go as far as *topsy-*turvy?


----------



## dotty999

only if I was ever a tad* tipsy*!


----------



## Gr3iz

In *spite *of all that, we still love you! Or, maybe because of it ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I do not think there ever were any *times *when we didn't love her.


----------



## Gr3iz

From her *smile *to her toes! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Even her *moles*.


----------



## Gr3iz

We had those in the back yard until the dog *smote *them! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Holy *Moses! *I don't possess even one mole!


----------



## Gr3iz

You're lucky! They don't usually come alone, they attack en *masse*!


----------



## dotty999

I'd *smash* them with all I had to get rid!


----------



## Gr3iz

It's a *shame *I couldn't get you over here to help! Sounds like "Whack-A-Mole"! ;-)


----------



## RT

The very thought *makes* me shudder!


----------



## Gr3iz

I imagine a mole would be a nice snack for a *snake *...


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't *stake *my life on it being the truth


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, our dog seems to have fixed that problem, however, we now have more holes (craters?) in the yard than you can *shake *a stick at!


----------



## dotty999

well that's a* shame*! now you've more work to do!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not about to *chase *the dog around with a shovel. If he dug them, he can fill them in! ;-)


----------



## RT

I post in *haste, *because I truly miss the dogs that were part of the family, and they did things that were annoying, but that is in their nature, part and parcel.
Truly, man's best friend.


----------



## Gr3iz

*These *days, at least in our neighborhood, they can also be a fine deterrent!


----------



## Cookiegal

I see a *theme *here, we all love dogs.


----------



## Gr3iz

*There *sure seems to be, just don't tell Dotty ...


----------



## dotty999

*Where* did you get the idea that I don't like dogs? I love 'em, cats too!


----------



## RT

*Here's* where I remind y'all of the quote from Ghostbusters reminding us of the end of days! 

"Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!"


----------



## dotty999

I may just *share* that snippet of information with others..


----------



## RT

Well if that scenario ever comes to pass, I'll be the first that *hires* a Ghostbuster!

But we did have cats + dogs at one point...and suddenly there was a kaboodle of kittens and a plethora of puppies!

I'm pointing no fingers...just a night on the town for them...


----------



## Cookiegal

You know if your dog or cat is fixed so it *fires *blanks you wouldn't have that problem RT?


----------



## Gr3iz

That was one of the *first *things we did with our puppy!


----------



## RT

Even the *Brits* know of that procedure 
And we did neuter subsequent pets...

But I no longer own a pet, I've lost too many treasured animals due to my proximity to the road, and speed limit is often ignored. Just couldn't bear going through that again.

However, this morn had a visit by a doe and her two youngsters.
With the early sun just right, it was picture perfect from the kitchen window, but I didn't want to startle them away by going outside. And the camera refused to focus on anything other than the window, so no pics worth posting.


----------



## Gr3iz

Learning to avoid speeding motor vehicles should not be one of the *rites *of passage for a pet!


----------



## RT

Thank you Mark, it is indeed something that *fires *me up, esp when the dog hasn't tried to cross the road in 9 years...
but that one damn day...


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sorry to say that I, too, had those *fears *realized with my first dog. My ex- and I lived in a small town in PA right on Rte. 6 and the dog got away and ended up in the road. She was just one of many animals, mostly deer, that were hit in the road right by the house ...


----------



## dotty999

such sad tales always brings me to *tears*


----------



## Gr3iz

Roads like that are not safe for man nor *beast*!


----------



## RT

And some driver's are oblivious as to what's at *stake *when they get behind the wheel with cell phones in their eyes and ears


----------



## Gr3iz

The ones that always get me are the people who leave the house in such *haste *that they need to be shaving or applying make-up while eating their McWhatever sandwich, drinking their $7 fancy coffee-like substance, and attempting to negotiate the daily commute on the interstate! PLAN AHEAD, people!


----------



## RT

I can almost *taste* your annoyance Mark!
In an odd coincidence, yesterday, my former supervisor was rear-ended by a nearly identical set of circumstances!


----------



## Gr3iz

It doesn't phase them when they see someone *stare *at them. If they even notice!


----------



## RT

So I feel compelled to *share* this with you all...


----------



## cwwozniak

You are looking at our future *heads *of corporations or even heads of state.


----------



## RT

Yeah Chuck...but it's a *shame* that two people in the same house will text each other instead of talking to each other, face to face.
I've seen it happen, but only when the grandkids are here


----------



## dotty999

how lazy of them! They should be out in the fresh air, the exercise would keep them in *shape*


----------



## Gr3iz

I have to *shake *my head when my phone rings and its my old lady. She's in her bedroom and I'm in my office! GET YOUR BUTT UP AND WALK THE 25' THROUGH THE HOUSE!!!
Sorry ... I'm better now ...


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> how lazy of them! They should be out in the fresh air, the exercise would keep them in shape


Yeah, but I give them chores and reward them with candy...one *hates* to think what happens when they return home in sugar fueled chaos!
(heh-heh, but that was my evil plan all along... )


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like you will *cheat *to achieve your goals. Personally, I use ice cream. They must finish their dinner before they get it.


----------



## RT

Well, it's not a cheat, it's a bribe - 
and a *cheap* one at that


----------



## dotty999

some of you *chaps* are known to cheat at times!


----------



## RT

Hmm... you're pretty *sharp*, but you lassies are not without guilt.
I confess, you confess, we all want asparagus


----------



## Gr3iz

Not even if you threatened me with a sharp *shard *of glass at my throat would I desire asparagus!!! Neither green nor blue is a good color for food!


----------



## Cookiegal

They say *chard *is very good for you.


----------



## Gr3iz

I would *march *myself right out of the room if you tried to feed me that!


----------



## Cookiegal

Honestly, I wouldn't *reach *for for either.


----------



## jurxh

I'm on the contrary, I'd give asparagus a *cheer*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd just as soon eat *beech *tree bark! ;-)

Welcome to TSG!! A nice place to visit! A wonderful place to hang out!!


----------



## dotty999

Right now I'd prefer to laze on a sunny *beach*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I do like asparagus but it's not *cheap*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I'll just *perch *myself here on the sidelines and watch ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Aare you perched on your *porch *by any chance?


----------



## Gr3iz

I like sitting on the fence, out by the *crops *of --- well, let's just say outside ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather be inside partaking of some tasty *chops*!


----------



## RT

I just made a plate of *chips*! They're made from 'taters!
I like most veg, I just don't get enough of 'em.


----------



## dotty999

did you share them with the local *chaps* or eat them all yourself?


----------



## Gr3iz

They were probably gone in the *space *of fifteen minutes!


----------



## Cookiegal

Chops are good if you add a *spice *or two.


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer a nice *slice* of cake


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty *slick *how you snuck that in there! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but cake *lacks *substance that is good for you.


----------



## dotty999

*racks* of lamb would do it for me!


----------



## Gr3iz

For dinner, yes! Sounds great! A *stack *of pancakes would be good for breakfast.


----------



## dotty999

in *stark* contrast I'd prefer a stick of rock!


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe that *ranks *as one of the most confusing posts I've read ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I guess you haven't heard of a stick of rock as a *snack *


----------



## Gr3iz

Is this the type of thing you'd *sneak *into a movie theater?


----------



## dotty999

indeed although I'd prefer a juicy *steak* which wouldn't be allowed


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you just trying to *tease *me now? That sounds delicious!


----------



## dotty999

well, I guess a tease would be better than a* taser*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe I'll *steer *clear of that!


----------



## RT

No one wants to *stare* at the results...


----------



## Gr3iz

One has to be careful about what one *bares *around here! One could get a real pain in the -- well, somewhere best not to get a pain ...


----------



## RT

Yes, those pains can be a *beast* to bear (or is that bare?)


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps we can use a *sabre *to defend ourselves?


----------



## dotty999

I'd use a *brass* ornament, it would be heavier


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet you could crack a *crab's* shell with that!


----------



## dotty999

I bet it would *scram* before I could get close to it!


----------



## Gr3iz

Lucky for it! Otherwise we'd have *cream *of crab!


----------



## RT

That doesn't sound half bad, if doesn't give you a *cramp.*


----------



## Gr3iz

It sounds like something that would have a rather *campy *following.


----------



## RT

Possibly so, there might be some crab *champ* out there!


----------



## Gr3iz

Who could *match *it for claw strength?


----------



## RT

Well, if you *catch* a 3 pound lobster...watch out for the left clawed ones!
... heard they were female


----------



## Gr3iz

If I find a *cache *of lobsters, I'll leave them alone. I prefer land animal meat ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Good seafood ain't *cheap* for landlubbers, to be sure ... high quality land animal meat can involve $$$ as well!


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess its more a matter of right *place*/right time ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer a *plate* of chips any day!


----------



## RT

This time of year a good crisp juicy *apple* is also welcomed..and it doesn't hurt if they accidentally end up in a pie!


----------



## Gr3iz

Is this the sort of food one might serve for a *papal *visit?


----------



## dotty999

I'm stumped! I'd have to check it out on my *lappy*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Whatever makes you *happy*, my dear!


----------



## RT

Dotty, be sure to *apply* your temporary cooling solution so you 'puter doesn't overheat!


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, you don't want to be ale to bake an *apple *pie on your laptop!


----------



## RT

Especially if your added *maple* syrup, but I think that's over kill.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would, indeed, be the straw that broke the back of the proverbial *camel*.


----------



## RT

I once *maced* a camel for getting too personal..

umm, no, that's not true at all, all I did was walk a mile for one...


----------



## Gr3iz

I *faced *that demon once upon a time. Quit over twenty years ago ,,,


----------



## RT

You did the right thing ... I've *acted* like I was quitting...it's easy to quit - for I've done it a thousand times!
Hard to stay quit...


----------



## Gr3iz

I wasn't sure how I'd *react *to quitting. My boss (at the time) indicated he was going to quit soon. He had a date picked out. I told him to let me know when, but give a little notice so that I didn't go buy a carton and waste it. We quit cold turkey. It was a combination moral support and "If you can do it, so can I!". He ended up starting again after his son was killed in a car crash not long afterward, but I've kept true. It was 25 years this past April! Hardest thing I've ever done! Never started again because I don't want to go through that again!


----------



## RT

Dang ,Mark that was a mighty personal post...so thanks, man...


Gr3iz said:


> Never started again because I don't want to go through that again!


Yeah, there was one time on TSG late at night where some one had quit and ~ said the same...'hardest thing I've ever been through...' (paraphrased i guess) but also remarked, when asked by a friend on TSG, during that time, 
'What are you doing here at this late hour?' ... the guy said 'i dunno, I just have to do some thing with my fingers...worst thing I've ever been through...'

A friend of mine actually became hospital ill *after* going cold turkey...


----------



## Gr3iz

I started eating a lot of hard candy as a sorta substitute. I also became a more ravenous *eater*! I gained quite a bit of weight!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> I started eating a lot of hard candy as a sorta substitute. I also became a more ravenous eater! I gained quite a bit of weight!


yep, I've tried that...and others.. e-cigs, _et. al. Sweets for treats... _ still do it it....
there is nothing like a REAL cig... goddammit!


----------



## RT

Oh, sorry, I didn't do the word thing there, last post...just wasn't *alert* enough, I reckon ;D


----------



## Gr3iz

Where on *Earth *was your mind? ;-)


----------



## RT

yeah, apparently out of *reach*, trying to find a lighter that works  
Now let's change the subject!


----------



## Cookiegal

You know it's not good for your *heart*, among other things.


----------



## Gr3iz

*There *are lots of reasons, that not being the least!


----------



## RT

Yep, one of those things I wish I could *reset*, choices made, and not wisely chosen.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Here's* a change of pace -- Happy Thanksgiving! (To those who celebrate!)


----------



## RT

Yes indeed Mark, and good *cheer* to you all...
I wish I hadn't got the bug that all the kids and grand kids were passing around - I was looking forward to our gathering.
Made my dressing for all the folks, but it was more of a grudging chore than a labor of love... but i can say no blood or fingernails
were included this year despite all the chopping... 
Not my best effort, but quite edible, I so wanted to attend, but really just want to have an extended lie down...if i can get off this chair..._blah..._


----------



## dotty999

I think I would find it quite a *chore* to cook dinner and entertain, no way!


----------



## RT

Hey Dotty, umm, no way is my way too, atm!
I know I'm missing out, on a feast, and perhaps missing more a chance to be sociable, get out of the damn house for a change,

but i'm still in this chair, hardly can muster the energy to get off it...
I reckon the bathroom call will change all that soon...
and so it goes...

oh this a game...i cheated and chose to *force* myself to use that word...well i guess i could have stopped earlier and used "chose" as the word...


----------



## dotty999

lazing around in your chair appears to be your *forte  *


----------



## RT

And lazing about the *front* of fireplace is yours, kitty cat nearby?


----------



## dotty999

Indeed! especially when it's so cold the *frost *has covered my windows!


----------



## Gr3iz

Can you *roast *meat in your fireplace?


----------



## dotty999

I wish I could *boast* that I can but I cannot tell a lie, I can't!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure you could at least *toast *some marshmallows!


----------



## dotty999

I like to* start* my day with tea and toast, typical Brit!


----------



## Gr3iz

So, no *tarts *then?


----------



## Cookiegal

I was going to say only the one sipping her tea but then realized you didn't change a letter Mark.


----------



## RT

Gosh, almost nothing gets by you Karen! 
And usually nothing gets byMark...
I may have had made the same mistake a time 'r two, but I didn't get caught 
Either way, whether one's sipping tea or nibbling tarts, I bet they both *taste* good together.

but I can neither taste nor smell much of anythings atm...
would be grateful for a food pill... nutritious, but leaving you satisfied as though you'd just had a steak and shrimp dinner...
without the trouble of eating any thing at all ... yup, lots of things the Jetsons had would come in handy theses days..


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well Randy. I hope you feel better and can stomach something *tasty *very soon.


----------



## RT

Thank ye...
I just got up from a 12 hour bedtime, and feel like could use another 12.

So Thanksgiving here was naught - i contributed, but did not participate.

i might have enough energy to post "chicken soup" in the What's For Dinner thread... if that's what i really have 
just hoping this bug *stays* at home and not passed on to others.


----------



## Cookiegal

I know how the flu bug *stabs *you in the back and everywhere else. Just don't sneeze on your computer screen please.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Just don't sneeze on your computer screen please.


Too late, been there already! 
(S'all right, have those anti-bact wipey things...)
but i'd prefer I didn't *baste* the screen in that fashion 

Don't mean to whine, groan moan and complain...
no, I actually do...misery love company, sometimes.
cause i already said it there.
Headache is vise-like. 
Well to make a long moan and groan short, thinking of having a coffee, just for the warmth of it, and back to bed for another 12 hours, give or take.


----------



## Gr3iz

I await the return of your good health with *bated *breath!


----------



## RT

Well the kind comments make me feel highly *rated*, but I understand that can quickly change at the whim of any one of you jokers


----------



## dotty999

Well, I *raced *to reply before anyone else!


----------



## Gr3iz

And we couldn't let one lone Brit start a new *craze*!


----------



## RT

It's all right, I reckon we're all a little bit *crazy, *I love it from youse guys...and admit it...
there's worse places on the internet you could be...
_ >shifts eyes< _


----------



## Gr3iz

That's almost *scary*!


----------



## RT

As a Scarecrow that actually *cares *about the folks here, and as your legal council, I advise all of you to consume an adult beverage as soon as possible.

Oh, sorry...I normally advise that on my YouTube comments, some agree, some don't.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> consume an adult beverage as soon as possible


then we'd all end up on our *arses*.


----------



## Gr3iz

In *cases *like this, I almost wish I hadn't quit imbibing ... Almost.


----------



## RT

That is commendable, and given that I partake on a regular basis, but it's extremely rare I over indulge and suffer what's known as a "hangover"

Except for today.... it's one of those rare times I must have danced all night, or something like that, I just wish this headache would *cease* and desist...pretty much ruined my day.
Oh well, if you dance with the devil you pay the price.

I'd be in y'alls debt if you'd wait a few more hours before chastising me in your own particular way.
_>sheesh<_


----------



## Gr3iz

I cannot *erase *your headache, nor the memories of all my similar headaches in the past. All I can say is that I don't miss them ...


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> then we'd all end up on our *arses*.


well that'd be some fun, eh?


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, since that line came from one who did so, and is probably still not fully recovered, I'm not sure fun is the right word here ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Well, since that line came from one who did so, and is probably still not fully recovered, I'm not sure fun is the right word here


You got that right Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you are mostly back to normal, though ...

Back to the game!


----------



## RT

Apologies folks, had no intent to offend.
My sense of humor (attempted) does tend to get out of hand sometimes...
I extend apologies to Mark, for I did not know, my friend.
Every one is going through something each and every day, be it good or bad.

I didn't think a joke about tippling would make me feel like the floor of a New York taxi cab, or the floor of a movie theater after a kid's matinee, complete with popcorn fights, and all that sticky candy, spilled sweet soda...yuk.

But back to the game, as suggested...
not sure where to pick up, I think the last "unquoted" post with a bolded word, at least in my browser, was Mark's post #6010, using the word *erase*.

So, perhaps to ease my *fears, *I hope no real harm has been done betwixt friends.


----------



## dotty999

the only harm I can see is if I eat too many of my *fries*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Randy, no offense felt. I too meant all in a humorous tone. You will find no *safer *environment anywhere!


----------



## RT

Allrighty then!
I've been told I'm one that *wears* his heart on his sleeve, and sometimes that might be true, I mean no harm even though my humor might degrade to an unsophisticated and tactless level.

Mark you once apologized to me for a remark you thought might be taken wrong, but it wasn't at all. You just left out one of your signature smiley guys, but there were no worries perceived, nor offense taken.
My smiley guys have those annoying socks atop this time of year, yours do not. 
I asked a moderator about that, but nothing can be done til after the holidays.

I just really wanted to see Cookiegal on her arse, and she mentioned it first!


----------



## Gr3iz

No *sweat*, Randy.

I think mine do not get socks/hats because mine is more of an emoticon than a smiley. Apparently the system translates most emoticons to smileys, but not this particular one ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I *swear* I've never seen a cat wearing a hat!


----------



## RT

Amongst my *reads*, pretty sure I had a book with a very similar title


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I just really wanted to see Cookiegal on her arse


You're not *ready *for any such display.


----------



## RT

Well, they don't call me *Randy* just because it's my name...
Oh my dear lord, I'm going to have to go into apologies again, so sorry, sorry...

You see, randy means something else in jolly ol' England, and a very lovely person refused to call me by name, just called me Andy.
x


----------



## dotty999

that was my lovely mum! She was a kindly person and never once mentioned your *bandy* legs!


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet he offers *candy *and rides in his van to all the young girls ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Now, Mark...I only use that van during Halloween,
and it's a rental, 

And it's not a *fancy* one.
I do offer candy to young girls, they just happen to be my grandkids, they just don't know about the van....


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, yeah, I forgot to tell you, *Nancy *in Accounting was asking about those rental charges. You know you can't write that off on your taxes, either ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure his *nanny* will explain all to him


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, perhaps, kick him in the *fanny*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Oh, now y'all are just trying to be *funny*! 

And I spoke with Nancy in Accounting, gave me a tip on "proper" tax preparation...
turns out she likes vans...


----------



## Cookiegal

This is all a little too *funky *for me.


----------



## RT

Well if this were a real test of spelling, I'd likely *flunk* out straight away!


----------



## Cookiegal

But you might just guess and pass by *fluke*.


----------



## RT

There is a *flake* of truth in what you say there...
could be a flock, though...


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't give the admins any *flack*! You don't want to suffer the consequences! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd cut 'em some *slack* and keep on their good side!


----------



## RT

Quite right, but some Admins and Mods have cut me some *slack *over the years, for which I am thankful for and respectfully humbled, but would not presume upon their generosity to the extent that would precluded me from being anything other than a mere Scarecrow.
We all know a scarecrow is just an inefficient effigy....
I could go on, but don't wanna *stack* up things .... this game is supposed to be fun, right?


----------



## Gr3iz

Which is why we try to refrain from making too many *tacky *replies ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Whadda ya by mean by we...refrain, surely you can't be serious? 
I didn't join this tecky site just for fun....
just found out, over time,
it actually was fun.

Umm, I think I made yet another mistake , but have no doubt someone will *track* my every move....


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure your life is stored in *racks *of servers somewhere ...


----------



## RT

As is everyone's, including yours, until some thing else *hacks *into our lives... Oh Em Gee!!! 
there's that Skynet thing...


----------



## Gr3iz

I see ... <He says as he hastily *packs *up his things and heads for the hills ...>


----------



## dotty999

I'd wait until Santa's been and filled up numerous *sacks*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good idea! It really *sucks *when I miss the jolly old fellow ...


----------



## RT

I sometimes get nothing in my stocking, which is hung by the chimney with care....don't bother with a tree these days.
Oh wait --- i don't have a chimney, and there's not a stocking with my name on it...hmmph!
Just kid stockings laid of the piano.

Did get something like a lump coal in one of my *socks* once.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like Charlie Brown getting *rocks *in his Halloween bag ...


----------



## RT

You are correct sir, precisely kinda sorta almost nearly like that..enough to consider a visit to Lucy, for a nickel's worth of therapy for a poor Scarecrow 

But wait a minnit...
I'm sure I heard a murder of *crows* out back, I must go scare them, see what all the fuss is about!
:


----------



## Gr3iz

But ... Nothing *grows *out there that would interest them ...


----------



## RT

Umm, >koff koff< ...I'm *sworn* to secrecy by a signed non-disclosure agreement as to what grows out back...


----------



## dotty999

well, I doubt there would be *worms*


----------



## RT

Worms?
You've just opened up a bucket full of 'em Dotty, *warms* my ecological heart 
Earth worms are good for the soil, keeps the dirt healthy for growing things, like flowers and food crops....

I have used them as bait to catch fish.
Some cultures eat 'em....I mean both, fish and the worms fried.

Eaten fried ants too (not bad), but that's another story....


----------



## dotty999

now that was a *smart* reply for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

Not like he's some *tramp *that just rides the rails ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I'm just glad some decent folks come along now and then and *ramps *up the banter...
it's much more interesting and fun when there are comments made here, instead of it being a stoic or static 'change one letter' game.
Nuthin' wrong with that at all, I too participate, at times, in those type games.

Just sayin' this here "Dotty's Five Letter Word Game ' is my favorite, because of the creative comments - be they naughty or nice


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I'm just glad some decent folks come along now and then and *ramps *up the banter...


Though "ramps" doesn't really fit in that sentence, it's the holiday season so I'll give it a *stamp *of approval.


----------



## dotty999

He can be such a* scamp* at times!


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't make me laugh so hard I get a *cramp*.


----------



## dotty999

In some *camps* that would be a bonus!


----------



## Cookiegal

Now...now, there's no *space *for such thoughts here.


----------



## dotty999

*Spare *me your thoughts, I'm not quite ready for them yet!


----------



## Cookiegal

You don't *scare *me young lady!


----------



## dotty999

I don't take a *scrap* of notice of what you say when it suits me!


----------



## Cookiegal

I think I'll head over to check on RT's *crops*.


----------



## Gr3iz

What, exactly, is it you're hoping to *score*? ;-)



RT said:


> it's much more interesting and fun when there are comments made here, instead of it being a stoic or static 'change one letter' game.


Randy, that is how it started out. We kinda morphed it over time ... You are right, though. It does make it better!!


----------



## dotty999

I shall *store* your comment in my brain cells for future reference


----------



## Gr3iz

We could always do it like a *roast *... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll make a *toast *to that!


----------



## Gr3iz

It will be the toast of the *coast*!


----------



## RT

I'll go *scout* around for a likely roasting and toasting place!
...might take awhile


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> ...might take awhile


Then you'd better *scoot *and not waste any time.


----------



## Gr3iz

He may need a *boost *of energy. It could take a while ...


----------



## Cookiegal

He can't seem to take his eyes off the place where those blackbirds *roost*. He's a devoted scarecrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

If those birds were less interested in where he *stood *than in the corn in the field, we'd have more reason to worry, I think ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hear they like to eat *toads *as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought it was just *goats *that would eat anything ...


----------



## dotty999

I thought it was *stags* though I'm not certain


----------



## Gr3iz

Best keep it behind bars and *glass*, just in case ...


----------



## RT

I have to attend a yearly refresher *class* to keep my Scarecrow certification...mostly they say if you eat Weetabix you'll be re-certified.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like a pretty large *scale *effort!


----------



## RT

My cousin starred in that Weetabix ad, he was a *slave* to the director's whim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Did he add much *value *to the role?


----------



## RT

Absolutely! If you clicked the link you'll see that in the end he was able to *vault* about like an Olympic gymnast.... I never quite got the hang of that, so was turned down for the role..._>sigh<_
Though I could enact the first 20 seconds of the ad with uncanny accuracy


----------



## Cookiegal

It's not your *fault *that scarecrows just aren't that limber RT.


----------



## RT

We're all quite limber actually, to a certain age ... then something *awful* happens...
Just glad my cousin recovered in a wheat field (for that is where straw comes from)


----------



## Gr3iz

So he can repair any *flaws *rather easily, then?


----------



## RT

Not so easy, replacing straws - it's like pulling teeth without anesthesia, but if all else *fails, *there's this Wizard I've heard of in Kansas...only accessible when there's a tornado...
something about a certain Dorothy that makes the insurance go through... very complicated...


----------



## dotty999

I'd say she's certainly not *frail* of mind nor body and that she's worth the insurance if it's applicable!


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe we're on the *trail *of something here ...


----------



## RT

Maybe so... though I have no idea what you're talking about, nor where the trail leads...more on that *later*...


----------



## Gr3iz

It does lead through *water*, so the trail becomes harder to follow!


----------



## dotty999

Just the thought makes me feel *weary*!


----------



## Gr3iz

It may be time to *wreak *a little havoc ...


----------



## RT

Well carry on, Sir!
Though I'd *swear* your brand of havoc might be of a dash more friendly tone than the days of yore...


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, perhaps we won't exactly deck the Halls, we'll just make them sweat a little ...


----------



## RT

no, I like havoc ... but just in movies and TV shows donncha know...
assuming you meant to BOLD "sweat",
I will not copy and *paste* that portion of omission in this pixmission


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, *strap *me down and whip me! I did forget to bold the word ...


----------



## Cookiegal

But for better effect we'll be sure to *strip *you before we strap you down and whip you.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would certainly save on the cleaning bill when the blood *drips *out!


----------



## RT

Hopefully there will be no *drops* of blood shed...
there's enough red and green going around here already!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, just don't let your tree branches *droop*! Keep that tree well watered.


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't spill the water when going through those *doors *to get to the trees.


----------



## RT

By "around here," I meant the stocking topped smiley guys that appear this time of year, as some are red and green!

My only holiday decor is a single red-neck cliched arch of red/green shot gun LED lit shells, no water required,...
the *brood* expects that to be lit by now,
I shall not disappoint the little ones.

_now where is that damn extension cord??_


----------



## Gr3iz

I never get *bored *decorating for Christmas!


----------



## dotty999

I quite enjoy some of the festive *board *games

one more hour and then it's Christmas yea!


----------



## Gr3iz

Who was that red *robed *man I just saw running out your door?

Merry Christmas, my dear!!


----------



## RT

It takes a special *breed* to catch a glimpse of that jolly old elf!

Happy holidays all!


----------



## Gr3iz

The guy with the white *beard*? Hmmm, that could be me ...


----------



## dotty999

I almost *dread* to think it wouldn't be you!


----------



## Gr3iz

After I *bared *my heart to you, you have to tell my secret ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I never mentioned you *braid* your hair!


----------



## RT

Now that secret opens a *broad* avenue of possible comments!


----------



## Cookiegal

There are indeed many *roads *we could go down on this one.


----------



## RT

If we play our *cards* right, hopefully there will be no embarrassment nor humiliation... 
aww, where's the fun in that? Having suffered both at one time 'r nuther (to the amusement of many) I'm just going to say what I first though at Dotty's comment:
I bet he only braids the hair under his arms


----------



## Cookiegal

I wonder if he *dares *to braid it elsewhere.


----------



## RT

Perhaps that's a query better off not *asked*


----------



## dotty999

He'd likely take a *spade* to you if you did!


----------



## Cookiegal

I like to know what hides in the *shade *you know.


----------



## dotty999

I've *shied* away from that area for fear of the unknown!


----------



## Gr3iz

You must've *spied *on me, young lady! But, you should have seen that it was a much younger lady (my goddaughter, in fact) who had braided my hair for me. Once or twice ... Long ago ...


----------



## dotty999

Don't give me that *spiel*, I wont fall for it!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> should have seen that it was a much younger lady (my goddaughter, in fact) who had braided my hair for me. Once or twice ... Long ago ...


Can't let that comment *slide* without saying young ones can put a spell on you, and the memories of that special time lasts forever


----------



## Gr3iz

No matter how you *slice *it, my 7-year old granddaughter has me wrapped around her little finger! I cannot deny it ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, they can be pretty *slick *when they want something.


----------



## Gr3iz

They seem to learn that *skill *at an early age!


----------



## Cookiegal

And once they learn it they will *still *have it later in life.


----------



## Gr3iz

That trait often leads to *bills *which grow over time ...


----------



## dotty999

That doesn't end with a feeling of *bliss*


----------



## RT

but that's because time *slips* away too fast, and those darn creatures seem to acquire a mind of their own at some point...


----------



## Gr3iz

It often seems as though *piles *of headaches ensue with the onset of the teen years ...


----------



## RT

yup.
At some time seems like we *split *but eventually those offspring will come 'round as friends.


----------



## Gr3iz

After several *pints *of blood, sweat & tears ...


----------



## RT

yup.
The price every parent endures at some *point*.


----------



## Cookiegal

And if you're lucky they're not off smoking a *joint *somehwere.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's when the parent *joins *them is when you have to worry ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Those parents want the fruit of their *loins *to be just like them.


----------



## dotty999

There were never enough *coins* in the world to bribe me to have children, no way!


----------



## HOBOcs

Ms Dotty *joins* a large group voicing the same sentiment... but not me.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes a *scion *comes along unexpectedly ...


----------



## dotty999

that would be better than a pack of *lions*!


----------



## Cookiegal

The lions do make a lot of *noise *when they roar but then so do the kids.


----------



## dotty999

Their parents can be even worse when they make *snide *remarks!


----------



## Gr3iz

The kids do love to *slide *at the park!


----------



## dotty999

I *spied* some doing the very same this afternoon in my local park


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm usually one of the grandparents who *bides *their time on the bench watching them play.


----------



## Cookiegal

They can do some pretty neat tricks with their *bikes*.


----------



## dotty999

If they post them on Facebook I'm sure they'd get plenty of *likes*


----------



## Cookiegal

It would probably take a lot of *lines *to describe those moves.


----------



## RT

Yeah, be better if they'd *slice* it down a bit...
but so many use abrevs and symbols and acronyms, could be looking at a NASA kid posting


----------



## Gr3iz

There could be some sort of large *scale *invasion and I'd never know it if I had to rely on that stuff! ;-)


----------



## RT

You mean the Right Stuff? 
We've all got it, or had it, ....
and I don't where I was going with this comment..it certainly *lacks* something...
something about an invasion warning to humanity...


----------



## Gr3iz

Here I was waiting for you to *slake *my curiosity, and you can't recall the direction your thoughts were taking ... ;-)


----------



## RT

That happens more frequently to us scarecrows than we care to admit, but if I'd known you were waiting I'd have baked you some *cakes* (enough to share all 'round!)


----------



## Cookiegal

Wow! A scarecrow that *bakes*!


----------



## RT

It *takes* a bit of effort, these days!


----------



## Cookiegal

At least you're not one who *fakes *it.


----------



## RT

Always use Land o' *Lakes *real butter when baking...but sometimes European butter (if on sale.) Not my forte, but have had some requests for pie and cookies.... 
but...

Aren't you the Cookiegal?


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but I don't think I've ever made cookies.  I prefer to buy them at bake *sales*.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as they are not *stale*!


----------



## RT

That's usually fine, if you don't *stare* at them too long.


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought that only applied to *tarts *... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

my thoughts began to *stray* to something else


----------



## Gr3iz

That explains the *scary *look on your face! ;-)


----------



## RT

I thought that look was rather *spacy*


----------



## dotty999

I'd say kinda *spicy *


----------



## RT

That's what I meant!
Otherwise I might have said *tipsy*


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, then, let's *strip *things down to the bare essentials ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Oh yes! I may have to put a *spurt* on!


----------



## Cookiegal

I can't wait until Dotty *pours *it on.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll *scour *the Internet for anything that may help!


----------



## dotty999

I hope you *score* me a big fat 10/10!


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty *rocks*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup! She'll knock your *socks *off.


----------



## dotty999

I'm waiting 'til his ship *docks* then he wont know what hit him!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd better check the *locks*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Best to check the *clock *for an ETA.


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought I heard a *click*. Is someone trying to pick my lock?


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah it's probably Dotty. She's pretty *slick *you know.


----------



## dotty999

I need to be cos you won't cut me some *slack* for sure!


----------



## Cookiegal

You can continue to *stack *up the excuses.


----------



## Gr3iz

What she *lacks *in experience she makes up for with ambition! ;-)


----------



## RT

Just watch out for her *claws*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Do they rake or clamp like *clams*?


----------



## RT

No comment, no *slack* shall be cut for thee


----------



## Gr3iz

So you shan't *slake *my curiosity then?


----------



## RT

No, I shan't...too much at *stake, *even if we got together for a milk *shake *


----------



## Gr3iz

Is this the result of some sort of *caste *system?


----------



## RT

I dunno, it might take several *techs *to figure it out


----------



## dotty999

I could *teach* you a thing or two or three


----------



## RT

I don't doubt that at all! 
There's always more to learn, sometimes my mind *aches* for new things, as long as the concepts are easy to grasp, and convenient to apply...
and I don't have to leave the house


----------



## dotty999

I could teach you the art of always winning at *chess*!


----------



## RT

Allrighty then!
Teach me another thing or three! 
That way i wouldn't have to *chase* the web for the rules of chess (been a long time since I've played)


----------



## dotty999

at least you don't have to get in *shape* to play certain games!


----------



## RT

Yeah, but i can't get my *hopes* up too much there, that requires effort :barefoot:


----------



## dotty999

I find it an effort to even go to the local *shops* at times


----------



## RT

Well it seems you have the presence of mind to keep making *posts* here!


----------



## dotty999

Because it *costs* less than to go on a shopping spree!


----------



## RT

Yes, the cost of some things these days can knock your *socks* off!
Used to be cheap, now they are not.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes, one of the things I've had to *cross *off my list of things to do -- random shopping trips ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Random shopping trips can lead to *sores *in your wallet.


----------



## Gr3iz

I try to go to the best *store *for what I'm looking for ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope you check to make sure there are no *tears *if it's clothes you're looking at.


----------



## Gr3iz

I normally *steer *my way to food stores ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you ever buy *beets*?


----------



## RT

I bought fresh beets once, wisely wore gloves while prepping, but stained my cutting something awful!
I'd rather deal with some sort of roast *beast*


----------



## Gr3iz

I usually prefer buying/cooking various types of *meats*! Vegetables are what food eats! ;-)


----------



## RT

Well said Mark!
One is supposed to have a variety of foods in their *meals*, so as to have achieve a" balanced" diet... so I weigh meat, fat, salt and sugar til the balance equals out...I'm not quite sure that's the way to go about it though...


----------



## Gr3iz

Green is a bad color for food. More of a color for *slime*.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah green is too healthy and boring no matter how you *slice *it.


----------



## Gr3iz

On a *scale *of 1-10, my hatred of vegetables is 11 ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Me too for most. They often go *stale *and start walking around in my fridge before I eat them.


----------



## Gr3iz

My *taste *tends more to meat & potatoes ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you have *toast *for breakfast?


----------



## Gr3iz

Absolutely! And sausage, at least with my eggs. Now, tonight I'm making a *roast *and will not be having any toast with it. If there is any left tomorrow, I may just put some on toast with gravy for lunch ...


----------



## dotty999

I eat lots of greens, they make a tasty stir fried dish and by the time I've added coloured peppers and sweetcorn it's like a rainbow on my plate


----------



## RT

Dotty, I can't figure how that post was part of this particular game, other than an amiable contribution to our collective banter 
I will attest to all, your stir fry , salads and breakfast are second to none in taste and presentation...all the *stars* and rainbows indeed!


----------



## dotty999

I do tend to *stray* from the topic at times!


----------



## RT

As do we all tend to drift at times, it's hard enough for this old Scarecrow to hold on to his *straw, *much less stay on topic


----------



## Gr3iz

I can't say that was the *worst *excuse I've ever heard ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I sense a *storm *coming on.


----------



## Gr3iz

It is getting a bit *moist*, isn't it? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

We're used to bad weather here so we're pretty *stoic *about it.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you've got several *coats *to choose from, depending on conditions.


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh yes but some may need *boats *in certain areas.


----------



## Gr3iz

Many along the *coast *already own boats ...


----------



## RT

Though Cookiegal mentioned a storm, earlier, I don't think we're quite near that *chaos, *yet...but ya never know


----------



## dotty999

Do you feel quite safe in your comfy *shack*?


----------



## Cookiegal

Does it *shock *you that he might feel safe?


----------



## Gr3iz

If that is where he *chose *to live, on his head be it ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I wonder if he lives *close* by


----------



## Gr3iz

No matter how you *slice *it, he's close by something! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

it'll be his *spice* rack!


----------



## Gr3iz

At least he's got something to put on a *piece *of meat!


----------



## cwwozniak

But will he be able to eat that piece of meat in* peace*?


----------



## Gr3iz

If not, I hope it is a *cheap *piece of meat! No sense wasting a good cut ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I've *heaps* of spices, but the secret to making cheap meat is technique...and the same can be said for making good cuts better...


----------



## Gr3iz

Have you ever tried to *spear *your own dinner meat?


----------



## dotty999

that thought could cause *tears* for me


----------



## Gr3iz

I haven't the *taste *for such a thing, ether, but, someone has to do it ...


----------



## dotty999

I couldn't even *baste *a chicken!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a *waste *of time. I spread olive oil on it prior to baking ...


----------



## dotty999

I've heard some like to *steam* a chicken but I prefer mine roasted


----------



## RT

I've heard *tales* of such, IMO steaming is for seafood and veg...roasting, frying, braising, searing, grilling or smoking is better for meats.


----------



## dotty999

I know you have good *taste* in food so I believe ya!


----------



## RT

While it's true I like *tasty* stuff, doesn't everyone?


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as it is not too *salty*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, that salty taste *lasts *a long time in your mouth.


----------



## Gr3iz

One exception would be cooking up one of those *slabs *of bacon from the butcher!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure you'd have a *blast *doing that!


----------



## Gr3iz

At *least *I'd die happy! ;-)


----------



## RT

Be sure to have a *feast* on your way out, and I think there's T-shirts and stuff near the Pearly Gates....
if there was also a bacon vendor, think I'd linger enough to die of loitering 'round the bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

May have to stop at several *cafes *along the way ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Just be sure to get all the *facts *straight.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll bet many of those places will cause serious cases of the *farts*!


----------



## dotty999

don't *start* lowering the tone please, it's not your turn


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry dear. the *stars *all aligned improperly ...


----------



## dotty999

could they send you *stark *staring mad?


----------



## Cookiegal

They could take that *track*.


----------



## HOBOcs

As long as there is no* crack* in the rail


----------



## Gr3iz

Might just get a *crick *in my neck from looking up.


----------



## Cookiegal

But you have to look up or else a *brick *may fall on you.


----------



## dotty999

Then he could be on the *brink *of a disaster


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes I regret that I no longer *drink *alcohol ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

becoming *drunk* and incapable is no fun for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, when I *drank*, I was about useless!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah it's best to pour that stuff down the *drain*.


----------



## dotty999

it can cause *brain* drain!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah and you'll feel like you've been run over by a *train*.


----------



## dotty999

which would make you feel worse if it was a *rainy* day


----------



## Gr3iz

Even worse if it were *grain *alcohol!


----------



## dotty999

there's such a large *range* it would be hard to find one that didn't have side effects


----------



## Gr3iz

Wouldn't it be *grand *if one found such a thing! Instant success! ;-)


----------



## RT

Hello folks, I'm *Randy*.
And I have no idea what y'all are talking about


----------



## Gr3iz

Now, now. Let's not get all *nerdy*! t really doesn't matter what we're talking about ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Hey...Wait a minnit...
I think I spotted a *drone *hovering about my house...
prolly nothing to worry about...

...Right??  !


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh! Has that thing finally *honed *in on its target? I mean, er, um ahhh ...


----------



## dotty999

perhaps it's searching for a pot of *honey*


----------



## Gr3iz

Or where he buries his pot of *money *in his yard ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Rather than honey or money you'd probably find a *lemon *buried there.


----------



## Gr3iz

Guarded by a *demon*?


----------



## Cookiegal

Or perhaps a wandering *nomad*.


----------



## dotty999

naw, just a *madam* hiding her earnings


----------



## Gr3iz

Like *mamma *did?


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> naw, just a *madam* hiding her earnings


Oh oh, madam doesn't work because two letters were changed.


----------



## Gr3iz

OOooo! Good catch! Dotty's busted! (I'm gonna leave that one alone ...) ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

So....maybe it was a nomad with one *gonad*.


----------



## dotty999

or a missing *gland* of some importance


----------



## Gr3iz

Now that is a *grand *thought!


----------



## dotty999

yep, there may be a *grain *of truth in it


----------



## RT

Gland, smand! You all know I'm missing an organ (no, not that Hammond B3 with the Leslie speakers) - is a whatchacallit...
oh yeah - a *brain*.

My cousin asked some wizard for one and all he got was a piece of paper...


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you would not be offended if we asked you to *bring *some proof ...


----------



## dotty999

he'd be too busy playing *bingo*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I didn't realize that! With him *being *a bingo fan, that's a different story! ;-)


----------



## RT

Well I keep waiting for something to *bring* me some luck, but so far, no bing and no go


----------



## Gr3iz

You may be right on the *brink *of a breakthrough ...


----------



## dotty999

Unless he's as thick as a *brick* though I doubt that vert much


----------



## Cookiegal

He knows every *trick *in the book though.


----------



## dotty999

He has a constant *crick *in his neck from reading a certain book!


----------



## RT

And that book would be...
aw, crap! I forgot...so now I'll have to start all over...

Youse guys never fail to *crack* me up!


----------



## Gr3iz

Now that's a *crock *of a different color ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

RT *rocks*!


----------



## Gr3iz

No, RT straw! I'm sure he maintains a good *stock *of it, too. Just in case ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Of course he wouldn't want to be *stuck *without it.


----------



## Gr3iz

No, indeed! Then he'd *stick *out like Marty Feldman eyes! ;-)


----------



## RT

Hay y'all... Of course I've stockpiled my stuffing, and that's the *thick* and the thin of it!

(It is a rarely known fact that scarecrows can lose their straw as they age, much like human males, but it's not quite to the point for a comb over with a pitchfork )


----------



## Gr3iz

I *think *I'd heard that somewhere ...


----------



## RT

must have been just the other *night*...


----------



## Gr3iz

That's one thing about my memory, it *might *have been last night or last year. It's all the same ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I too am in that boat, which makes it really hard to play Jeopardy in the short time given to phrase the question and get it *right*.

So I often pause the game to that an answer might trickle down from the haystack...


----------



## dotty999

it'll be from that *thing *hiding in the hayloft!


----------



## Cookiegal

That thing wearing a *thong*?


----------



## dotty999

All I know is it came from *Tonga*


----------



## Cookiegal

Was it doing the *Conga*?


----------



## dotty999

It was so bad it was *agony* to watch


----------



## RT

'Twas a prize won by a great game of* Goony* Golf, had no exotic origins, and I no longer own such!


----------



## dotty999

hope you haven't turned into one of those *goons* I read about


----------



## RT

Don't think so, but denial is a symptom, isn't it?
Besides, I don't know what you've read lately - other than some of these *gonzo* TSG threads!


----------



## Gr3iz

Methinks it is bedtime for *Bonzo *... 'Night all ...


----------



## RT

I'll try to keep my* bongo* playing at minimum volume while you sleep...


----------



## Gr3iz

*Bingo*! I think you've hit on something there ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I imagine straw and percussion really don't go together well. I'm sure it's not loud like when *Ringo* plays.


----------



## RT

Well, you might *wrong *(this time only  ) - soft brushes on a drum set is a well established percussive technique, esp with swing and jazz 
Must I post a link no one will click on?


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure beats a swift kick in the *groin*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure there's a *grain *of truth in that statement.


----------



## cwwozniak

I'll *grant *you that, Cookiegal.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure you'd *grunt *if it happened.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd bet more than his face *turns *blue!


----------



## Cookiegal

It probably *burns *too.


----------



## JustJudy

I don't mean to change the subject, and I'll take the *brunt* of it for doing so, but hi everyone, I've missed you!


----------



## dotty999

waddya know, *turns* out we've missed you too!


----------



## Gr3iz

She may give you a *stern *look for repeating a word so soon! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Or maybe even a *terse *comment.


----------



## JustJudy

I bet she says something *sweet *because she is.


----------



## Cookiegal

Then she'd probably *Tweet *about it too.

Hi Judy, welcome back.


----------



## Gr3iz

Like one of those little *tween *girls?


----------



## HOBOcs

Sounds like an* event *to celebrate!


----------



## Gr3iz

It's surely no *seven *minutes in paradise ...


----------



## Cookiegal

No, I would *never *say that either.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, it's certainly not an *every *day occurrence ...


----------



## RT

But certainly one that could be put into *verse*...
if one were prone to that sort of thing...


----------



## Gr3iz

I haven't the *nerve.*
I haven't the verve.
To be so poetic
Is just plain pathetic!


----------



## RT

Bert and *Ernie* approve your rhyme


----------



## Cookiegal

It's *eerie *that you would go there.


----------



## RT

Nah, not really... The street is edumacational doncha know...
just chillin' with a grand kid (or two) watching a Famous Dinosaur Movie and snacking on *Reese*'s Pieces...

...now where did that other kid go...?


----------



## Gr3iz

*Here's* another Bert & Ernie reference: _It's a Wonderful Life_.


----------



## cwwozniak

I see that some of us are waxing poetic around here. Let me give it a shot.

*There *once was a man from Nantucket,
with a ...

Never mind. I forgot Cookiegal is in this game.


----------



## Cookiegal

Someone better watch *their *Ps and Qs.


----------



## cwwozniak

I guess I better stay on the *right *side of the rules.


----------



## dotty999

I don't think about rules at this time of *night*!


----------



## RT

Ignore the rules and you'll feel the *sting* of a Mod or an Admin type person...
that's why I always have some of these on hand


----------



## Gr3iz

Now, *gents*, there are ladies present and we must acknowledge the fact that they are human, too. (Rumor has it.)


----------



## cwwozniak

I would not be surprised if one of the ladies will make you wish you *spent *some time reconsidering your "rumor has it" comment.

Good night, Mark. Time for me to set up coffee for the morning and go to bed.


----------



## RT

If the ladies take offense, I've got a couple of *tents* to set up in the back yard in case us guys are forced to go the "dog house..."

And pretty sure I can borrow a dog too


----------



## dotty999

Too long in the doghouse could *stunt *your growth!


----------



## cwwozniak

We might even start to behave like the *mutts *living in it.

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's get our *butts *out there before all the good spots are gone!


----------



## RT

That sounds like fun, but I *trust* we won't have to get out there on a three dog night...I can only borrow one!


----------



## Cookiegal

Is that the one named *Rusty*?


----------



## cwwozniak

It might get a bit *musty *in the dog house with that many occupants.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Is that the one named *Rusty*?


Close, would be a fitting name!
Named her Tula Maple, for her coloring looks she's been dabbed with maple syrup. Wish I had a pic.
A new acquisition found on an overpass in the rain, no collar, soaking wet and shivering, so not too *dusty. *But certainly gentle and user friendly.
Immediately took to the kids, and to this Papaw.
She likes a belly rub, but who doesn't? 
About half house broken I'd say. Generally coveys her need to go out, had only one half-accident in the house.

Asked around the nearest houses, but no one claimed her.
Unsure of the breed, looks there might be some sheep dog there, but the jury is out on her intelligence in that respect.
Of course she'll need a vet visit, perhaps we'll know more then.

Personally I look forward to the day I get to dog sit, and like my grandkids, spoilage will commence


----------



## RT

cwwozniak said:


> It might get a bit *musty *in the dog house with that many occupants.


Not here, Chuck. I'd be in Papaw mode - keep 'em a while, spoil them, send them on their way 
Nothing too messy or* mussy*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not to be too *fussy*, Randy, but one answer would be sufficient, doncha know ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

And especially not replying to the correct last word but a quote of a previous one. Maybe he's blown one of his *fuses*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *guess *that could be it ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Nice *segue*, eh?


----------



## cwwozniak

I like your *usage *of that word, Cookiegal.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Churck. Sometimes it's hard to *guage *if it fits into the context.


----------



## cwwozniak

I won't *argue *with you about it being difficult to figure out sometimes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sometimes we just go *rogue*.


----------



## Gr3iz

There are times when I *grope *for a good word ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope whoever you grope doesn't *gripe *about it.


----------



## cwwozniak

He may be willing to pay that *price *if he gets his desired results.


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure he'd get them in a *trice*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah he probably knows the right *trick *to get results.


----------



## GrinHulk

I think he should *stick* with whatever he's been doing for years.


----------



## Cookiegal

That just may *stack *things against him.


----------



## dotty999

Then hopefully somone will cut him some *slack*


----------



## RT

Of course there must be some *scale* of justice tempered by forgiveness in this thread...


----------



## Gr3iz

At least nothing *false *has been said about me ... ;-)


----------



## RT

You could have had a memory *lapse*, but I seriously doubt it


----------



## Gr3iz

I haven't had a *spell *like that in a while now ... I think ...


----------



## RT

You be  , just don't go on a *spiel* like I do sometimes 
_def:
noun: *spiel*; 
1. 
a long or fast speech or story, typically one intended as a means of persuasion or as an excuse but regarded with skepticism or contempt by those who hear it._

So you see I just trying to help and, of course it turns out to be of no help whatsoever, because no one has the time to hear what I say, read between the words, as it were, only the time to correct my mistakes and correct my grammar...and assume...but we all know what happens when we "ass-ume" ...
*and of course*, no one will even take into account the fact that I have many times faded into reverie, to point of....  even having a spiel...
Oh, well...Fade out......


----------



## Cookiegal

I didn't mean to *spoil *your fun Randy. I thought you would take it in jest as we all usually do.


----------



## dotty999

Let him *spill *his guts if he must and then he'll hopefully be back to some semblance of normality


----------



## Cookiegal

Do we have enough *pails *for all those guts?


----------



## dotty999

Forget the pails, I'll just give him a few *slaps* if he steps out of line!


----------



## cwwozniak

Would you ignore any *pleas *for mercy on his part?


----------



## RT

No need to make any *deals* folks! 
Of course it's all in fun, so no need for the frowny guy there Karen...
I just sorta had diarrhea of the keyboard there 

Now please continue, as Dotty said, in "some semblance of normality" ...
whatever THAT means


----------



## Cookiegal

Glad to hear it. There will only be deals if there are some *sales *going on.


----------



## Gr3iz

None of this "clean *slate*" nonsense, eh? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I have too much on my *plate *right now to clean any slate.


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe you'll have time to do so *later *on.


----------



## Cookiegal

If I do I'll be sure to let you know my *rates*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I know someone who simply *raves *about your work quality!


----------



## RT

Others say she really *cares* about it too, but cares a bit more for her dog


----------



## dotty999

Whoever *dares *to disagree could be in trouble for sure!


----------



## Cookiegal

Anyone who doesn't like my dog better be *ready *for a fight!


----------



## dotty999

I *dread* to think what that outcome would be!


----------



## RT

Could be some *tread* marks on the offender's body...
and we all know there's already been injury associated with her doggie's defense!

Just to make sure there's no misunderstanding, I got me a button


----------



## cwwozniak

I pity the fool that says they don't *adore *Cookiegal's doggie.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> there's already been injury associated with her doggie's defense


Yeah but unfortunately the injury was to me and not the offender! Maybe I need an attack *drone* to look out for us both.


----------



## RT

Well, if you *order* one of those drones, make it a double, send one my way and I will gladly pay you back on Tuesday!

That would be your back up, if needed, doncha know


----------



## Cookiegal

The more the merrier then we can have a drone *rodeo*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if Randy ever *drove *cattle with a drone before?


----------



## RT

Back in the days long gone, I did assist at catering a local rodeo.
The clowns made me duck for *cover*! 
Not to mention the bull and ... uh... the associated "S"


----------



## Gr3iz

Not a *lover *of the bull snot, eh? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You see with a drone you don't have to get up close you just make it *hover *over them.


----------



## dotty999

For sure you don't see drones in *Dover*


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe their owners *moved *a few miles away?


----------



## Cookiegal

I assumed they *drove *too far away.


----------



## dotty999

Then it must have been a long *drive* to get there


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah I think because they had to go the long way around the *river*.


----------



## dotty999

perhaps they caught sight of the local *diver*


----------



## Gr3iz

Or stopped by the *diner *or a long lunch?


----------



## Cookiegal

Nothing could be *finer *that eating at a diner in the mooooorrrrnnniiinng.


----------



## dotty999

I need to put *reins* on you to drag you away from the diner!


----------



## Cookiegal

Just make a lot of *noise *and I'll stay away.


----------



## dotty999

I can sure be *noisy* when needed!


----------



## Gr3iz

You can play your *shiny *new tuba! That would work on me! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I know I can count on you not to become *whiny! *


----------



## Cookiegal

You're right, I've never known him to *whine*.


----------



## dotty999

nor does he *winge*


----------



## Gr3iz

I have been known to *singe *the hair on my arms with the grill, though ...


----------



## Cookiegal

That's when he *sings *in high-pitched voice.


----------



## cwwozniak

A stiff kick in the *shins *might achieve similar results.


----------



## dotty999

That could cause a *hissy* fit for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

I think that loses something when it *ships *from overseas ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It might be a good idea to grab a bag of *chips *and wait for it to arrive.


----------



## dotty999

send one of the *chaps* to get some


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but then we'd have to *chase *them around to get some (chips, that is).


----------



## dotty999

Then we'd better make *haste* and get them ourselves!


----------



## Cookiegal

For sure before they go *stale*.


----------



## dotty999

sooner rather than* later* for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe you've made yourself quite *clear *...


----------



## RT

I'm sure everyone will *clean* up after themselves, because we all have a duty that must be made clean,
uh, clear!!
or both


----------



## Gr3iz

If and when you *reach *a decision, Randy, please let us know ... ;-)


----------



## RT

No prob Mark, I shall *chart* a course and only vary from it as need be, depending on the variables... and speak as vague and mysterious as required... 
likely you will know my decision before I do


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure when you speak you can turn on the *charm* from what I remember


----------



## Cookiegal

That would explain his *harem*.


----------



## dotty999

So, you've *heard* of that too?


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah some buy with a *beard *told me about it.


----------



## dotty999

I believe he used to *braid *his hair


----------



## Cookiegal

Hopefully not too much is going down the *drain*.


----------



## dotty999

when it *rains* it will likely be washed away


----------



## RT

You gals must know how you're almost nearly, but not quite hardly, hitting the mark there!
I believe y'all must have a psychic *brain* between the two of ye


----------



## dotty999

there's more than a *grain* of truth in that


----------



## RT

Strange things can happen when all things both above and below *align*, I've had it happen, doncha know


----------



## Cookiegal

Nothing ever aligns for me. I'm still looking for that Holy *Grail*.


----------



## RT

Umm, me too... but don't despair!
maybe later on down the *trail, *you can't predict what might come your way! 

Just don't count on the lotto


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, no energy to go down the trail. I'm pretty *frail *at the moment.


----------



## Gr3iz

You do have a *flair *for the dramatic ... Even if you don't embellish stories as others do.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ah but Mark, you didn't change a letter.


----------



## dotty999

He seldom *fails* to get it wrong


----------



## Cookiegal

You sure knocked the wind out of his *sails*.


----------



## dotty999

could have been worse if I'd given him a couple of *slaps*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd say he rarely gets it wrong and deserve some *claps *instead.


----------



## dotty999

He's in a *class* of his own whilst I get things wrong too often!


----------



## Gr3iz

I am glad not to live in a *glass *house!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm glad you don't wear lip *gloss *either.


----------



## dotty999

I bet he uses dental *floss *


----------



## Gr3iz

And tracks arctic *floes*, in case you were interested ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

If you don't use dental floss you may attract a lot of *flies *on those floes.


----------



## dotty999

or maybe* fleas*!


----------



## Cookiegal

He may even see some *seals *out there.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would give me a new *lease *on life!


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps *laser* treatment may do so for many too


----------



## Gr3iz

Now that just seems like a *tease *...


----------



## dotty999

That's *stale* news!


----------



## Cookiegal

It may be stale but better *later *than never.


----------



## dotty999

depends how you choose to* react* to it


----------



## RT

Some of us here - nay, all - have *acted* (on a strict scale from 1 to 10) somewhere between a -3 to a +13....
not bad!


----------



## Cookiegal

That scale is not well *rated*.


----------



## dotty999

I doubt it would *deter* some though


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't think *Peter *would like it.


----------



## dotty999

Neither would Petra


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe if you offered her some fresh *pears *she might change her mind.


----------



## dotty999

That idea could *spark* her interest


----------



## Cookiegal

And then one of the guys could *spank *her.


----------



## RT

Oh dear! Then you'd have to watch out for signs of hanky-*panky*! 

Gosh, haven't spanked anyone since the kids were of spanking age... of course, I often thrash myself, mentally, emotionally... and nearly always threatened to give a good birthday spanking with a frozen rib cage, but's that's never happened


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps hanky panky is less enjoyable with a *lanky* guy


----------



## RT

Or, Perhaps more so, BUT I have no idea what you're talking about, so I'm drawing a *blank* here...
this game changes the subject so often...
Oh, that's why I seem to like it!


----------



## dotty999

It does indeed swiftly change in the *blink* of an eye!


----------



## Cookiegal

Just don't turn a *blind *eye or you won't know where we're going.


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't dare say that was a *bland* remark and expect to get away with it


----------



## RT

If you don't check here often, you could left be at *lands* end where to go to next, and often I'll just say somethin' 'r 'nother that doesn't make any sense....but I trust y'all to carry on, it's like skipping along and changing a word...


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes we use our magic *wands*, those of us who have one, to get us moving along ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Others just use their *hands *to direct others or to slap them, as they case may be.


----------



## dotty999

I just sit in the *shade* and watch the antics from afar


----------



## Cookiegal

At least you not someone who *hides *behind the trees.


----------



## dotty999

You got that right, I'm not a* hider*!


----------



## Cookiegal

You just sit in the shade sipping *cider*.


----------



## dotty999

and watch the *eider* duck pass by


----------



## Gr3iz

You're most likely *drier *than they are!


----------



## dotty999

as long as I'm not *dried* up!


----------



## Cookiegal

Or too *tired *to care?


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather feel tired than *wired*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, that would *drive *me crazy.


----------



## dotty999

I thought I *drove* you crazy but I may be wrong


----------



## Gr3iz

Only when you fly your *drone *over her back yard while she's sunbathing ...


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't do that but the old *crone* might


----------



## Cookiegal

Usually they just gawk at me from atop a *crane*.


----------



## dotty999

perhaps that's the latest *craze*


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it's *crazy *though.


----------



## RT

If they gawked and whistled and whooped...would that mean you're facing a whooping crane? 
Now that would be *scary*


----------



## dotty999

I'd just *scram* and hide!


----------



## Gr3iz

You took off so fast you left skid *marks*!


----------



## dotty999

I bet that made you *smirk*!


----------



## Cookiegal

She wouldn't leave marks if she just *skims *the surface.


----------



## RT

..or *skids* right on by...


----------



## Gr3iz

It's not all blue *skies *and sunshine here, folks. Stuff happens ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I know, my *spies *out there told me


----------



## Gr3iz

That explains the *spike *in my suspicion meter!


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe I *spoke *too soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, I just *poked *in where I shouldn't have ... Wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## dotty999

I may have to nudge you with my *poker *


----------



## HOBOcs

That might be better than attending an *Opera*


----------



## dotty999

I'd sooner watch *Oprah*


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd rather eat a *roach *than listen to opera.


----------



## dotty999

I'd like to *chart* your progress in roach eating


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be hard to *trace *all the wretching.


----------



## dotty999

I'd sure have to *brace* myself for that!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd've *raced *in the other direction!


----------



## dotty999

*Faced* with a roach I'd follow you!


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't worry, I *faked *it. There is no roach.


----------



## dotty999

I've faked it often when I say I've *baked* a cake!


----------



## Gr3iz

Or if I say I *biked *to work! ;-)


----------



## RT

Like if i said I had *hiked* up the mountain just to have skied down it...nope, took the lift.


----------



## Gr3iz

These days, my *hikes *are less *up* and more on level ground ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope you're wearing good *Nikes *on those hikes even if on flat ground.


----------



## RT

So easy to get down, so difficult to get up these days, if I were to be on my *knees* I'd be thankful for some super bouncy flubber on those shoes, whatever the brand


----------



## Gr3iz

That may allow you to *sneak *around quietly, too ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I do believe you *speak *the truth.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure there is more than a *speck *or a grain of truth there ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure Mr. *Spock *would agree.


----------



## dotty999

That's certainly not one of your *stock* answers


----------



## Gr3iz

More of a *shock *answer ...


----------



## dotty999

It *shook* me up a tad for sure!


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry, I didn't mean to *spook *anyone.


----------



## dotty999

I nearly dropped my *spool* of cotton!


----------



## Cookiegal

I bet your stools are a little *loose *too!


----------



## dotty999

I nearly fell orf my* sloop* in my rush to the loo!


----------



## Cookiegal

Well we all know where the next one is going since Dotty served it up so nicely. I hope all of your *poops *landed where they belong.


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure you'll be interested to know I'm no longer *poopy *


----------



## Cookiegal

Now you're just *loopy*.


----------



## dotty999

I'm defo not a *loony*!


----------



## RT

But there are more *loons* in heaven and earth, folks,
Than are dreamt of in y'alls philosophy.


----------



## dotty999

Lets hope we live for many *moons* to come before we climb the stairway to heaven


----------



## Cookiegal

Hopefully you don't run into a *moose *along the way.


----------



## dotty999

I'd be more afraid of a *mouse*!


----------



## Gr3iz

The sight of that would certainly *amuse *me! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I think she would fall apart at the *seams *at the sight of a mouse.


----------



## Gr3iz

It *seems *to me that if Dotty sees a mouse, Honey's not doing her job ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You catch flies with honey but not mice apparently, unless she *meets *one face to face perhaps.


----------



## dotty999

My Honey likes tasty *meats* doncha know


----------



## Gr3iz

But, cats are *meant *to catch mice ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe the mouse wasn't *meaty *enough for Honey's taste.


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, there was *steam* coming out of her ears!


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe it was too small to *waste *her time on?


----------



## Cookiegal

Or maybe she just doesn't like the *taste*?


----------



## RT

Perhaps if the mouse were blended into a *paste* and some tuna added... I'm sure Dotty has snuck some tuna to Honey now and then


----------



## Cookiegal

Or just grind it up and mix it in with tomato sauce and some *pasta *then bake in the oven for a nice mouse casserole.


----------



## RT

Now that sounds like a gourmet cat treat!
Of course, you'd have to *adapt* the recipe for Honey's taste _de jour_


----------



## dotty999

I had good taste of course when I chose to *adopt *her above all others


----------



## RT

Well, 'twas meant to be, the way all that happened... it also seems to me Honey was rather *adept* in 'allowing' you to choose her


----------



## Cookiegal

We definitely wouldn't *trade *our pets for any other.


----------



## dotty999

If I tried Honey would be more than a tad *irate*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Not a *trait *you want to instill ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I like her shiny *tiara*.


----------



## JustJudy

I think the *ratio* of cat to people wearing tiaras would be surprising.

(Edit due to too many letters- my oopsy- out of practice!)


----------



## dotty999

I think I heard that on the *radio*


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's try some *roads *that lean in other directions.


----------



## dotty999

Well, I hope none of them lead to an abundance of *toads*!


----------



## RT

I kinda *sorta* expected this to go in a different direction eventually, possibly toad-free


----------



## dotty999

Not possible, I *start* as I mean to go on in which ever direction it takes me


----------



## Gr3iz

Should we *trust *your directional guidance, my dear?


----------



## Cookiegal

She may be a little *rusty *in the guidance department.


----------



## dotty999

I don't do guidance, I like to *stray* and go my own way


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe the *straw *man can lead the way for us.


----------



## JustJudy

I'm surprised Dotty didn't suggest we jump on a couple of *trams *which would surely take us in a whole new direction.


----------



## Cookiegal

I think she already knew there was a *tramp *blocking that route.


----------



## dotty999

Namely, the latest girlfriend of Donald *Trump*!


----------



## RT

No politics here, please, or my *'puter *could burst into flames! 

(well scandalous gab might be OK )


----------



## dotty999

Don't worry, the topic will soon *peter* out


----------



## Gr3iz

Like a racoon *treed *by a dog?


----------



## dotty999

I *tried* to think of a clever reply but failed miserably


----------



## Cookiegal

Looks like your ideas were all *dried *up.


----------



## dotty999

I agree! I *dread* to think what I'll do next!


----------



## Cookiegal

You'd better get *ready *to put your thinking cap on.


----------



## dotty999

I can't do that if I'm partaking of *heady* wine!


----------



## Cookiegal

That explains those *beady *eyes!


----------



## dotty999

*deary* me I've been found out!


----------



## Cookiegal

No need to get *teary *over it.


----------



## dotty999

I don't do *tears* these days!


----------



## Cookiegal

You probably would if you ran into some *bears*.


----------



## dotty999

Those little *dears* wouldn't scare me


----------



## RT

Now that would depend on the bear, wouldn't it?
Say, this cuddly one...










...as opposed to one that might arouse some *fears*


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be very scary if one of those *rears *up in front of you for sure.


----------



## dotty999

If I heard their *roars *I'd run a mile!


----------



## Cookiegal

I think the same would apply to wild *boars *too.


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't be travelling the same *roads* as them for sure


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's hope none of them *reads *this or they just might out of spite.


----------



## dotty999

It all sounds like a bad *dream* to me!


----------



## RT

Whatever *realm* you live in, be it dream-like or reality as you perceive it, you're likely to be OK.
No worries, I haven't heard of a teddy attack for many years...I think their aggressive genes are being bred out, prolly an environmental diet thing, doncha know...


----------



## Gr3iz

At least you probably wouln't have to fear a *lemur *attack ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure a lemur could attack and latch onto your *femur*.


----------



## RT

That might result in the release of noxious *fumes*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Like what you get whn you burn certain *fuels*?


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't want to know what it *feels *like to breathe those fumes.


----------



## dotty999

They wouldn't reach my nose when wearing my extra high *heels*


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope you don't *sleep *with them on.


----------



## RT

I doubt she *keeps* them on that long


----------



## Gr3iz

It could involve some *pesky *sheet entanglement!


----------



## Cookiegal

After tossing and turning all night she wouldn't be too *perky *in the morning.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless she was tossing and turning with a chap named *Percy*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

It turned out he was such a *creep*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Then he's certainly not one of your *peers*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope she didn't chase him away with a *spear*!


----------



## dotty999

A quick *spray* of cold water worked, did the trick


----------



## Cookiegal

*Spare *us the details please.


----------



## dotty999

You know I like to *share* stuff with you


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but you *scare *me sometimes.


----------



## dotty999

There's not a *scrap* of evidence to suggest that's true!


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll ignore the hint of chloroform on your *scarf *... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it smells more like *farts *really.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ok, that response *rates *a chuckle and a half! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe a *steam *bath would help.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be a *shame *to learn it did not ...


----------



## RT

I just don't know what *makes* me keep coming back to this game...


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd never know what's at *stake *if you didn't ...


----------



## Cookiegal

We just can't *shake *the habit.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's like there's a *leash *on me holding me here ...


----------



## RT

yeah...it's like every post goes in *leaps* and bounds...
(more or less


----------



## Cookiegal

But you have to admit it's *heaps *of fun.


----------



## dotty999

Better than counting* sheep* for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes it is *sheer *lunacy!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll *cheer *you on for that!


----------



## dotty999

It certainly wont be a *chore*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not trying to gather a *horde*!


----------



## dotty999

I *heard* ya and believe it!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd sooner shave off my *beard*!


----------



## dotty999

I *dread* to think what you'd look like without it!


----------



## Gr3iz

I have, in fact, *bared *my face a few years back when my beard was coming in half white, half reddish ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

You are a rare *breed* for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

I still *bleed *red blood,. Common type O+, at that ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm a rare* blend *AB pos


----------



## Cookiegal

I think my blood is pretty *bland*. No vampire would even be interested.


----------



## dotty999

A *blank* stare from you would be enough to scare them off!


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be hard not to *blink *for too long.


----------



## Gr3iz

You certainly don't turn a *blind *eye around here too often ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I blame it on my *blond *roots. Well they were blond when I was a kid.


----------



## dotty999

They could have looked worse if they were *blood* red!


----------



## Gr3iz

That might bring a *flood *of young vampires eager to ... Oh, nevermind ...


----------



## Cookiegal

That might be worth laying down on the *floor *for.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, its good to see you're not remaining *aloof *about this ...


----------



## dotty999

*fools* rush in...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not really too *loose*, just loose enough.


----------



## Gr3iz

Better than being a *loser*, for sure!


----------



## Cookiegal

Or a *poser*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Absolutely! Instead, you are a *super *human being! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

And you're one of the nicest *users *here at TSG!


----------



## Gr3iz

Better stop this mutual admiration before someone decides to *usher *us into the room with the nice soft walls ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

There's a *shred *of truth in that statement.


----------



## Gr3iz

At least we'll always have this time to *share *between us ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Reading between the lines (actually every other word  , ) there may be a time share being contemplated...if so just get one where there aren't too many *bears* roaming around...


----------



## Gr3iz

I like having *acres *and acres of forested land around. Wildlife is one of the expected consequences ...


----------



## dotty999

I have just enough land to grow a bunch of *cress*!


----------



## Cookiegal

You have to *press *the seeds far down for them to grow I hear.


----------



## dotty999

I could try a *spear *to bury them deeper


----------



## Gr3iz

What do you do when they've grown? *Smear *them on bread?


----------



## Cookiegal

If she *reaps *a good enough crop she'll be having it in her Tuna salads all summer.


----------



## Gr3iz

That should alleviate any *fears *of going hungry! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's not all *stare *at her now.


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, but I can't help but wonder what might be in that *crate *that was just delivered to her door ...


----------



## RT

...maybe we'll find out *after* it's opened...


----------



## Cookiegal

I can't wait until she *tears *it open.


----------



## Gr3iz

It is a *great *big box!


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's hope it contains a nice surprise to *greet *her.


----------



## Gr3iz

*There *is a good possibility!


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as there's a tuna *theme *to it she'll be happy.


----------



## RT

Maybe something both she and Honey can sink their *teeth* in?


----------



## Cookiegal

Hopefully it's not something like that awful *Treet *stuff. Yuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe something for the cat that goes "*tweet *tweet"?


----------



## Cookiegal

That would be so *sweet*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose it could just as easily be a box of *beets *...


----------



## Cookiegal

A box of beets *beats *a box of bees.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, you can *steam *beets, but you don't want steamed bees buzzing around!


----------



## dotty999

You have to be *smart* and keep your distance!


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, perhaps, get one of those extra wide *moats *that may keep them at bay ...


----------



## RT

..but no so wide as it goes from coast to *coast, *else she'd have to cross the drawbridge before she comes to it...* *


----------



## Cookiegal

You could always set up a ring of fire and *roast *those bees.


----------



## dotty999

Still plagued by the darn bees and that's the truth and not a *story*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Then you shouldn't *store *them so close by.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't *steer *them this way!


----------



## dotty999

I decided to be* stern* with them and trapped the queen and it appears they are slowly moving on and leaving me alone!


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope that *turns *out to be a great solution for you!


----------



## Cookiegal

Once they're gone smash their nest into *ruins* so they don't come back.


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably also prevents the local *bruin *from gathering up the remains ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Human *urine *will do the same.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like something a *miner *might do to keep bears out of the cave while they explore for gold. ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Well, this isn't such a *minor* problem as I first thought, the dreaded bees are still around and swooping down close by when I venture outside!


----------



## Gr3iz

It's not any fun being kept inside your *manor *by Mother Nature! Does a neighbor keep bees?


----------



## dotty999

Not at all, in fact I've heard daily *moans* from them but it appears tonight the bees have gone! I did pour some hot water in their direction from above, that might have done the trick!


----------



## Cookiegal

I wonder what daily moans from the neighbours *means*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps we can sneak over there and find out? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

And we could all sneak a few *peaks *through the windows.


----------



## Gr3iz

We'd have to make sure Dotty *keeps *quiet! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

If she would give us the address it would *speed *things up a bit.


----------



## RT

Do you think that's really necessary? For who among us would not be a bit upset to know we were *spied* upon?


----------



## Gr3iz

I doubt our dogs would let anyone that close to the house without warning us (and scaring the crap out of the would-be *spies*)! ;-)


----------



## RT

Hopefully true there Mark 
Do you know any dogs that react to those pesky drones that some say infest our *skies? *


----------



## Cookiegal

They probably would react to *kites *the same way.


----------



## RT

Kites may make a flapping noise, but drones I've seen/heard sound like weed eaters, either usually doesn't bother dogs...
but personally if I were to see an unauthorized drone in my air space I'd treat it like a *skeet* shoot!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd put a *sheet *up in every window.


----------



## RT

But wouldn't you're *sweet* Brandy know that something was amiss by that behaviour?


----------



## Cookiegal

He's old so I don't think he'd *sweat *it.


----------



## RT

Knows you that well, eh 
Don't deny you and he be *mates*
(and I mean that in the Australian sense of friend, like BFF  )


----------



## dotty999

I can be friends with some *males* but they have to live up to my expectations


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Don't deny you and he be *mates*


Yes indeed. He *makes* me very happy. 

It works with both your and Dotty's words.


----------



## dotty999

Whilst you're in a good mood I may pass around some * cakes *


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll have a slice after a nice juicy *steak *and potatoes!


----------



## dotty999

I hope you don't *steam* the steak, gotta be grilled or I couldn't eat it


----------



## Gr3iz

Steaming meat *makes *no sense whatsoever! Needs to be grilled outside!


----------



## Cookiegal

I think most *males *would do it justice on the BBQ.


----------



## Gr3iz

Open *flame *is the best thing for meat!


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't take the *blame* if it burned to a crisp!


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be one of those memorable *meals *that I couldn't forget, no matter how much I tried ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Even the dog wouldn't want to *steal *it then.


----------



## Gr3iz

Food not fit for man nor *beast*!


----------



## Cookiegal

But if it were done right we'd have a delicious *feast*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can almost *taste *it now ... <drool>


----------



## Cookiegal

Especially after you *baste *it with special sauce.


----------



## Gr3iz

That may provide a good *blast *of flavor!


----------



## RT

At *least* would be some tasty juices to sop your bread in


----------



## Gr3iz

I just hope they are not too *salty*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Better ask *Sally *how much salt she put on them.


----------



## RT

I heard Sally once had a *small* store by the sea shore where she sold scads of sea shells, (so she should know about sea salt), but due to some silly safety snafu, has since sold that structure and went down some slippery slope when she secretly shacked up with some short shady stud surnamed Piper...

I believe he was called Peter and sold pickled peppers by the peck.


----------



## Cookiegal

Really? I heard she bought a *llama *and started a petting zoo. Perhaps Peter was doing some of the petting.


----------



## Gr3iz

Was that petting zoo set up in one of the myriad *malls *in the region?


----------



## dotty999

If you follow your nose the *smell* would lead you to it


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet your heart *melts *when you see the looks on the little tykes faces as they feed the lambs ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Until they try to *steal *one of the little lambs.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure it would make for a few good *meals*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I wouldn't want to eat something you once walked on a *leash*.


----------



## Gr3iz

It sounded like one of those *deals *that was too good to be true ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, there's nothing that really *seals *a good deal.


----------



## dotty999

Free hearty *meal*s may lead to a good deal


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless it is covered with slug *slime*!


----------



## dotty999

and *emits *a horrid odour


----------



## Gr3iz

I would hope they'd *remit *my invitation!


----------



## Cookiegal

If someone *trims *the slime off it may not be so bad.


----------



## dotty999

It wouldn't be a *smart* idea to eat it


----------



## Cookiegal

For sure *rates *pretty low on my scale of appetizing things to eat.


----------



## dotty999

I can't eat *dates*, horrible things and don't even look appetising


----------



## Gr3iz

I can't honestly say I've ever met anyone who *hates *dates ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It's a *shame *but they are disgusting shriveled up little things.


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe we should toss them into a *chasm*?


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah and *smash *them to smithereens.


----------



## Gr3iz

We'd have to *amass *quite a few of them!


----------



## dotty999

perhaps we'd need to wear *masks*


----------



## Gr3iz

And drink *casks *of wine?


----------



## dotty999

*cases* more like!


----------



## Cookiegal

While you're at it get some *vases *out.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can see cases to *stave *off the thirst, but vases? Did we run out of clean glasses? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd be in a right *state* if I drank from a vase!


----------



## Gr3iz

*That's* just a guess. I didn't know what purpose she had in mind for them ...


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps she's going to *start* collecting glasses


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be a big improvement over those *ratty *vases! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I just wanted to have the biggest container possible to drink more wine and perhaps serve some *tarts *with it.


----------



## dotty999

Can we *trust *you to supervise us if you've had a tad too much wine?


----------



## Cookiegal

You can trust that I may have a *tryst *if I drink too much.


----------



## RT

*Truth* is, I had a witty reply about wine and such, and the lack of until the word was changed!

(had to edit, then delete...hmmph


----------



## Cookiegal

After all that "truth" doesn't work Randy.


----------



## RT

Ok,_ in vino veritas. _etc... 
Word changed, you posted, my fault, slow on the refresh screen...
So.. as to your post "tryst"
shall we *start* over?


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe just look up in the sky and enjoy the *stars*.


----------



## dotty999

I can *stare* at them for ages


----------



## Cookiegal

It's a real *treat *when the sky is full of them.


----------



## dotty999

It would be *great* to see them up close


----------



## Gr3iz

There would be a terrific *glare*!


----------



## dotty999

*relax*, it probably wouldn't be as first thought


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll be sure to *relay *that to Mark.


----------



## dotty999

How can I *repay* your kindness


----------



## Cookiegal

I can set you up as a *payor *in my bank account.


----------



## Gr3iz

We could have a real *party *then!


----------



## Cookiegal

Dotty would sure be welcome in these *parts *if she were paying for everything.


----------



## dotty999

You gave my *heart* quite a start at that thought!


----------



## Cookiegal

Well it's what I *heard *through the grapevine.


----------



## Gr3iz

It is really sweet of her to *share *like that! So like her ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*Spare* me the niceness, I'm not used to it


----------



## Cookiegal

That's how everyone *reals *you in.


----------



## dotty999

Now that caused *peals* of laughter!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, even the *seals *were clapping!


----------



## dotty999

They could sure give you a few* slaps*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Only to get her *pulse *going faster ...



Cookiegal said:


> That's how everyone *reals *you in.


I believe the word you really wanted here was reels.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> I believe the word you really wanted here was reels


Uh...uh.....no. Get reals Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry my dear, but I calls 'em as I sees 'em. I'll go sit quietly in the corner now ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Sowwy. I hope my pulse is not beating faster due to *Lupus*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope it is not beating any faster than *usual*!


----------



## Cookiegal

It would if I tried to run from here to *Sault *Ste. Marie.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope it doesn't cause your heart to *stall*!


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be very *still *if it did.


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe it would start again if you saw me in *kilts*! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope no one *lifts *it up to to take a peek underneath.


----------



## Gr3iz

If all else *fails*, I may have to wear undergarments ... sigh>


----------



## Cookiegal

But not too tight so as not to knock the wind out of your *sails*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, no! We wouldn't want to *spoil *the fun ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It's your turn to mess up, changing two letters?


----------



## Gr3iz

It shows real *class *not to rub it in ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

And real *crass *to to say that.


----------



## Gr3iz

D you think *crabs *would find it offensive?


----------



## Cookiegal

I think they would be irritated if you picked their *scabs*.


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, it may leave *scars*


----------



## Cookiegal

And then everyone *races *to the hospital.


----------



## dotty999

and *paces* up and down waiting for news


----------



## Cookiegal

And then Yoko Ono shows up and makes a *peace *sign.


----------



## dotty999

Wearing one of those *capes* that are all the fashion


----------



## Gr3iz

The ones everyone *gapes *at?


----------



## Cookiegal

Especially when strutting them on the fashion *stage*.


----------



## dotty999

In front of a special* guest*


----------



## Gr3iz

The one that was *stung *by the bee last week?


----------



## Cookiegal

No it's the one who was bitten by a bunch of *gnats*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ah, OK, so not the one with the *giant *lump on his arm ...


----------



## dotty999

Must be the one who used to *paint* murals


----------



## Gr3iz

I liked the one he did of *Saint *Patrick!


----------



## HOBOcs

Is that the *Giant* mural he did?


----------



## RT

Yes, the one with the *train*, seems to go on forever...


----------



## dotty999

There may be more than a *grain *of truth in that


----------



## Cookiegal

Anyone with half a *brain *would know that.


----------



## dotty999

I* train* my brain to ignore certain posts, just saying...


----------



## Cookiegal

I blame it on the members here because they *drain *my brain.


----------



## dotty999

I thought you were looking quite *drawn*


----------



## Cookiegal

I get that way if I eat a *prawn*.


----------



## dotty999

Have you ever eaten *brawn*? it's vile stuff!


----------



## RT

It's best not to eat vile things, esp if Dotty* warns* you away


----------



## Cookiegal

There may be a *swarm *of bees nearby too......again.


----------



## dotty999

My brain doesn't think *smart *when I see bees, it virtually shuts down!


----------



## RT

But bees are essential in the circle of life as we know it...
humans, plants and bees be *mates*!
And (wink, wink, nudge, nudge) your cat is named Honey, and that's the bee's knees


----------



## dotty999

Let me *state*, I don't dislike them, just scared if they invade my space!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Beats *me why I'm allergic to them, but I swell up 3x the size!


----------



## dotty999

do folk *stare* when that happens?


----------



## Cookiegal

You need to go to the *store *and get some bug repellent.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think the *story *is backwards, getting the bug repellent after being stung is like locking the barn door after the horse has made a hasty departure ...


----------



## dotty999

A story can create a *storm* in a teacup


----------



## Cookiegal

A storm ought to get your *motor *running.


----------



## Gr3iz

Be forewarned, though, a *tumor *can stop it ...


----------



## Cookiegal

*Rumor *has it that is true.


----------



## Gr3iz

It was probably true in the *Tudor *period, as well.


----------



## dotty999

There maybe some* doubt* though


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose, there's always something falling through the *donut *hole ...


----------



## RT

Donuts? I call 'em do-nots!
But I've *found* I usually give in to temptation...esp if there's a cup o' coffee nearby those do-not holes


----------



## Gr3iz

I used to think donuts should be eaten in nice *round *numbers, like a half dozen, or so. Now, my diabetes prevents my desire.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Now, my diabetes prevents my desire.


That doesn't *sound *like much fun.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm *bound *and determined not to let it interfere with my life any more than is necessary ...


----------



## RT

That attitude is a *bonus* we could all benefit from


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, make no *bones *about it.


----------



## RT

well, if I went on and on, it would make you *snore* :


----------



## dotty999

or in your case,* snort*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh, the chickens come home to *roost*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

they can sure *boost *their numbers


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't you hear the rooster *boast *every morning? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm too busy making early morning *toast*


----------



## Gr3iz

Busty? Must be the toast of the *coast*! ;-) LOL!!!


----------



## dotty999

I could swear on a *stack *of bibles I don't know what you mean


----------



## Cookiegal

Hmmmm..... busty and stack, people shouldn't talk about their *racks *here, just sayin'.....

Yes, I can see edits.


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!! It's nice to be able to *track *such things, just for confirmation purposes ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, it's a *trick *that comes in handy at times.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll have to bear that in mind when I'm in the *thick *of it! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, you can't hide much from this *chick*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just *chock *full of surprises ...


----------



## dotty999

What a loada *crock*!


----------



## Gr3iz

What?!?!? That lady, just like you, *rocks*!


----------



## dotty999

I'm adept at picking *locks* among other things!


----------



## Cookiegal

Watch out or someone might *clock *you one.


----------



## dotty999

They wont be able to identify me in my *cloak* and hood!


----------



## Cookiegal

Especially if you're carrying a *Koala *bear with you.


----------



## dotty999

Alas and *alack*, if only I could find one!


----------



## Cookiegal

One thing for sure, you'll never find a *black *one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cut her some *slack*. I doubt there are many koalas of any color in the UK ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I didn't think that comment would get such *flack *from you.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Chalk *one up to ignorance ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Your comment *lacks *compassion.


----------



## dotty999

Your comments are usually quite *slick*!


----------



## Cookiegal

If you like what you see then *click *on "Like".


----------



## dotty999

I do *flick* the off switch when it suits me


----------



## Cookiegal

Is that when you see a *flock *of birds in the sky?


----------



## Gr3iz

*Block *your head when they fly over, or you'll be wearing something you'd rather not, in your hair ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I'm the *bloke* that breaks in here talking about something completely different!(whatever y'all may be speaking of)
But don 't you think the TSG spelling bot is _rah-ther_ dim at gleaning ones' meaning should one mispell?
All those underlined words withe wiggly-wobs in red....
Esp when I adopt an English accent?
(Works for Dotty, though)

Gracious, via con Dios...


----------



## Gr3iz

You can circle the *globe *and find poor spellers, especially now in the era of spellcheckers. I think it show signs of being lazy, but it may just be that we're all in such a hurry ...


----------



## dotty999

I read about that in one of those online *blogs*


----------



## Gr3iz

I always find it tough going when one *slogs *through lengthy messages filled with typos, misspelled words and basic grammar errors ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Those people are just *slobs *in general.


----------



## Gr3iz

I usually just *gloss *over such things ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Like you gloss over your teeth when you *floss *them? Or do they go in a bowl at night?


----------



## Gr3iz

The water *flows *when I brush them, but I pick, rather than floss ...


----------



## Cookiegal

There are *flaws *in that that method though, you know.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can easily do it outside the *walls *of my home ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather be in *Wales* doing something else


----------



## Gr3iz

Did the stores offer *sales *there?


----------



## dotty999

oh yes, you can't buy thing on the* slate *though


----------



## Gr3iz

(Had to look that one up!) So no buy now, pay *later *...


----------



## dotty999

not even if you purchase *latex*


----------



## Cookiegal

I believe it's the same in the state of *Texas*.


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps in another *state* too


----------



## Gr3iz

*Beats *me if I can think of one where it is not true ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Many *brats *would just steal things off the shelves.


----------



## dotty999

Even when the security dog *barks* it doesn't stop them


----------



## Cookiegal

Even if a police officer *parks *his patrol car right in front of the store that still won't deter them.


----------



## dotty999

It might if he should *spray* bullets around them


----------



## Cookiegal

That would definitely have them scattering through all the neighbour's *yards*.


----------



## dotty999

I reckon that's on the *cards* for sure


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope the police officer *races *after them though.


----------



## dotty999

He would surely have to step up his *paces*


----------



## Cookiegal

But if he caught them they probably wouldn't do this kind of *caper *again.


----------



## dotty999

I reckon their names would still appear in the local *paper*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd like to think the parents would want them to repay the legal fees and fines they'd likely run up!


----------



## Cookiegal

It would probably take *years *for them to do that.


----------



## dotty999

I bet many* tears* would be shed in that time span


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, they would have *fears *of not making ends meet.


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps they could find work on one of the local *farms*


----------



## Cookiegal

I hear they need help somewhere building a *frame *for a new barn.


----------



## Gr3iz

For the *mares*?


----------



## dotty999

Who *cares*?


----------



## Cookiegal

The horny stallion (they're all horny) that wants to *share *the new barn with the mares cares!


----------



## dotty999

You'r * sharp* I'll give you that!


----------



## Gr3iz

It's promising that you can give apparent praise during this *phase *of your life! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

If only I could send you to outer *space* for a while


----------



## Gr3iz

With the *shape *I'm in, it might do me some good! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure that would be in your *hopes *and dreams.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd like to *scope *it out, for sure ...


----------



## dotty999

On a *score* of 1 to 10, I reckon 1 would be most likely that it would happen


----------



## Gr3iz

Take the *rocks *out of your pockets to drop that weight!


----------



## dotty999

My* socks *are holding them for now


----------



## Cookiegal

You should put them in their proper *sacks*.


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather *stack* them high on a shelf


----------



## Cookiegal

I think you're on the right *track *there.


----------



## Gr3iz

How many *racks *will your stacks of rocks require?


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't know but they'd better be strong ones so they don't *crack* or the rocks will fall.


----------



## dotty999

You may get a *crick *in your neck from reaching high to stack them


----------



## Cookiegal

Nah, I'll get *Ricky *to do it for me.


----------



## Gr3iz

That sounds less risky than you doing it yourself. We don't want you falling again! (You about healed up from last time?)


----------



## dotty999

I doubt she'd take *risks*, she's too sensible


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> ou about healed up from last time?


Unfortunately it seems I'm left with some permanent nerve damage in my face but nothing too serious. Thanks. 

I'm not one who *rises *to such levels of bravery as taking risks.


----------



## Gr3iz

So you won't be hanging out atop the church *spire*, then ...


----------



## Cookiegal

No, the sweat would be dripping out of my *pores *for sure.


----------



## dotty999

*Spare *me the details please!


----------



## Gr3iz

She was just trying to *raise *our consciousness, my dear ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Someone always *rains *on my parade.


----------



## dotty999

It* pains* me to have to agree with you


----------



## Gr3iz

But, you were the one trying to *stain *her reputation ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I keep trying to *train *her to be nicer to me but to no avail.


----------



## dotty999

My *brain* would have to be reprogrammed!


----------



## Gr3iz

That could *bring *about all sorts of new problems! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

It would help if someone bought me some *bling*


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry I don't speak that *lingo*.


----------



## dotty999

I bet you speak *bingo* lingo though


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not *going *to Bingo any time soon.


----------



## dotty999

I was hoping you could win me a gold *ingot*!


----------



## Cookiegal

With my luck I'd probably just win a pair of *tongs*.


----------



## RT

You might win a *tango* with the Scarecrow, but you have to enter to win


----------



## Gr3iz

That may be a *giant *step forward. Or a colossal step back ...


----------



## RT

There's at least a *grain* or two of truth in that comment!


----------



## dotty999

That was my *train* of thought too


----------



## RT

In retrospect, a dance like that could lead to toes that were trod upon, a dip that slipped, and generally lead to a *trai*l of inadvertent destruction all around the dance hall ...
~~~
_Oops! Sorry 'bout the crystal! Was that painting valuable?... it looks better now...!
My Bad...Gosh my dear, are you allright??? Don't worry. the ER will fix you up good as new soon as we get you some CPR and you're up off the floor! _
~~~

That sort of thing.
So don't dance with Scarecrows.
Basically, they just slip around and fall right over


----------



## Cookiegal

Dancing with a scarecrow could land you in the hospital *later*.


----------



## RT

Well, the whole experience is over *rated* anyway...
with legs of straw, the knees tend to give out pretty quick


----------



## Cookiegal

I guess you don't get many *dates *then.


----------



## RT

Well, I was thinking of asking you... (send me a PM)
My heart *beats* in a virtual manner at the very thought!


----------



## dotty999

you'll have* steam* coming out of your ears!


----------



## dotty999

Would you care to follow on from my post or allow yourself to be distracted by a guy?


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry, it sounded like a *meaty *opportunity.


----------



## RT

I'm totally distracted now, I think Dotty skipped a five letter word in her own game... ?
*Maybe* I'll just have a quick nap, think about it later


----------



## Gr3iz

She is not to *blame*, it appears to be merely a comment ...


----------



## Cookiegal

She just had to *blare *it out that I made a mistake.


----------



## Gr3iz

Do I detect a *glare *of indifference in your eyes? Or is it just a trick of the light? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Nah, it's too *early *in the day for indifference.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you for your prompt response to *clear *that up!


----------



## dotty999

phew! now we can all *relax*


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes but it's nice to *learn *such things about each other.


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, like I won a *relay* race many moons ago


----------



## Gr3iz

And that I have a *large *appetite for meat ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Surely not that* great*


----------



## Gr3iz

A nice rare T-bone is a real *treat*!!!


----------



## dotty999

Especially since I've stopped eating *bread*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd not *heard *that not eating bread had anything to do with steak consumption. Must be a British thing ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I *dread* to think how many mistakes I make!


----------



## Gr3iz

I've been *raked *over the coals a few times after making mistakes myself ... <sigh>


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> Especially since I've stopped eating *bread*


Ha! This one doesn't work since you deleted your previous post but carry on....


----------



## HOBOcs

Not sure where we are on this... but i *adore* you guys anyways!! (blush).. gosh


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a pretty *broad *statement, Jim! Something you'd say to pretty broads! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

That's a good one Mark. There are so many *roads *you could have gone down.


----------



## dotty999

Hopefully not the one full of *toads*!


----------



## RT

Nor one made of *toast*!
(Oh sure, that yellow brick road may look inviting, but it could be made of buttered bread  )


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd prefer a road lined with *roast *beef, gravy and mashed potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer chocolate *stars* from the local store


----------



## Cookiegal

Some *tarts *would be good too.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess depending on your *taste*, you could feed the chocolate starts to the tarts, or tarts to the stars ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Either way it would be a *waste*.


----------



## Gr3iz

One or the other may be *sated *...


----------



## dotty999

Unless of course they were* stale*


----------



## Gr3iz

Think they'd prefer a *latte*?


----------



## RT

*Tales* have been told of culinary delights and I hope each one of us has the chance to relish the experience and live to tell about it.
And some one else picks up the check


----------



## Gr3iz

I've seen pictures of the plates they bring to the *table*. The food is dressed up to go out to the prom, but the quantity looks like about enough to satisfy a 7 year child!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah it *beats *me why they charge an arm and a leg for a gourmet meal when there's hardly anything on your plate.


----------



## dotty999

The cheapest meal could be a plate of *beets*


----------



## Cookiegal

A slice of a *steer *might cost a fortune.


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, it could be quite *steep*


----------



## Cookiegal

There are probably many *steps *involved in the preparation.


----------



## dotty999

Also making some fresh *pesto*


----------



## RT

Dang it, I wanted pesto to somehow covert to Oreos and sing the praises of both, but reckon I'll have to go to the *store *to get either.


----------



## Cookiegal

D'uh.... they certainly don't grow on *trees*. (payback for the "Draft Saved" thread


----------



## Gr3iz

Nor does money, though the do make a *sheet *of paper out of trees, and money from that paper, so ... Hmmm...


----------



## RT

Have you got some sort of *heist* in mind?
I have a downed tree I'd give away for the equivalent amount of sheet money produced, all perfectly legal and all


----------



## Cookiegal

Why steal a bunch of money only to leave it to our *heirs*?


----------



## dotty999

You could always leave me a *share *in your will


----------



## Cookiegal

I won't leave anything to the *haves*, only to the have-nots.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't have to worry about that. You couldn't *shake *enough out of me to concern the vultures with ...


----------



## dotty999

Sounds like they'd be in good *shape *with your help


----------



## Cookiegal

All I have to offer is a basket of *pears*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Barring unforeseen circumstances, their *fears *of getting nothing from my demise may be very well-founded ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I hope they at least shed some *tears* just the same.


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably as likely as they would if they had *darts *thrown at their bare feet! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Hopefully they would *stray *and not harm anyone


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd think someone might have made targets of *straw *(nothing personal Randy!).


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure he won't take it personal once he *wraps *his head around it.


----------



## Gr3iz

So, you don't think he'll be as angry as a bunch of *wasps*?


----------



## RT

Aww, youse guys...

I can't be mad at you, whatever y'all say...
I've some *swabs* to ease the cuts and bruises inflicted in this game


----------



## Gr3iz

You could be one that *basks *in the knowledge that others do think of him ...


----------



## Cookiegal

We do think of him while he *bakes *in the hot mid-day sun in those cornfields.


----------



## dotty999

I don't believe him, I bet he's more likely to be relaxing at home eating *cakes *


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah he probably buys *cases *of them.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe Dotty *bases *her intel on experience ...


----------



## Keebellah

For heaven* sakes* there is much at stake.


----------



## Gr3iz

Like, maybe, a chocolate milk *shake*? ;-)


----------



## Keebellah

You can drink one on a roller *skate*


----------



## Gr3iz

Not even on skates on frozen *lakes*!


----------



## Keebellah

Which might be the habitat of a giant *snake*!


----------



## dotty999

who might just fancy a human *snack*!


----------



## Keebellah

That is ... if it has the *knack* to catch you


----------



## dotty999

I'd *knock* him out if he tried!


----------



## Gr3iz

One can't help but wonder what the snake thinks if when Dotty conks him on the noggin ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

He's probably still have the strength to bite her *socks *off.


----------



## dotty999

Not if I'm quick to throw *rocks* at him first!


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd better *score *a direct hit the first time! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps I should try to *scare* him away!


----------



## Gr3iz

At least most of the *racer *variety of snake are non-venomous ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You better make sure you have a *clear *path to run away if you don't scare it.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure she'll *learn *that pretty quickly.


----------



## dotty999

I could be *clean* away without being noticed!


----------



## Cookiegal

Unless you get kidnapped by an *alien *along the way.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if they need to trim their fingernails, too. If they even have *nails*, let alone fingers ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Dropping an *anvil *on that snake would probably work better than trying to scare it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Doing that will surely *liven *things up if there are several snakes there.


----------



## dotty999

That could be one of the lesser *evils*


----------



## Cookiegal

Unless the *devil *shows up then it could be worse.


----------



## dotty999

That could make me *livid*!


----------



## Gr3iz

You may end up seeing just how well you've *lived *your life as it flashes before your eyes.


----------



## Cookiegal

I didn't like that comment but I *loved *it.


----------



## Gr3iz

It seemed so appropriate that it fits like a *glove *...


----------



## dotty999

Around the *globe *others may agree


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes those above us and those *below *us too.


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet there are a *whole *lot of people that may disagree, too ...


----------



## dotty999

Forget them, lets just have a *whale* of a time here


----------



## Gr3iz

It's been a little *while *since this place was really booming ... Time to crank it up!


----------



## Cookiegal

Is it time to releae the *white *doves?


----------



## cwwozniak

Only if some *thief *didn't steal them first.


----------



## dotty999

*Theft *of doves would be just awful!


----------



## cwwozniak

A *hefty *lock on the cage could prevent such a theft.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless the thief is a *lefty *and has a left-handed monkey wrench ...


----------



## RT

I think there was once a *fleet* of thieves that stole from me, and the police agree they spent some time pilfering....
why in the world would they steal my electric tooth brush?
A YouTube video? 
Doubtful.


----------



## cwwozniak

Sounds like you were robbed by an *elite *fleet of thieves.


----------



## RT

Hah hah Chuck :, do you think I have the the Pink Panther jewel in my wall safe? Not an Oceans Eleven scenario! 
I've been robbed twice, likely by druggies looking get a TV to sell for more drugs....that was when i was at work.
Now I have a gun handy, but no less *intel* on the situation.

The cops were more than useless, and none of my stolen property was ever recovered.
I'm still cleaning up the damn finger print powder


----------



## cwwozniak

Would you say the cops were *inept*?


----------



## RT

Yup, even though my son in law was a deputy at the time.
Actual detectives came over and spread fingerprint dust all over,

From that, obliviously I was the thief, stole my own stuff,
the *point *being is that i prefer TV cases where the dang crime is actually solved!


----------



## Cookiegal

They were probably sharing a *joint *instead of paying attention.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, perhaps a gin & *tonic*?


----------



## Cookiegal

That could explain why they didn't hear the *sonic *boom when the jet flew over.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes *noise *is just not noticed.


----------



## dotty999

You'd notice my graceful* poise *for sure!


----------



## Cookiegal

She's certainly not known for her *prose*.


----------



## dotty999

I'm a good *sport *though most of the time 

I wont mention your not not prose reply!


----------



## Cookiegal

Not..not..who's there?  It was a short *spirt *of misplaced brain waves.


----------



## dotty999

Our language isn't the same, you say spirt, we say *spurt*, just saying


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps her dictionary is a bit *rusty*, though spirt does show up in a Google search ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It may be a less common spelling but it's not wrong and I'll continue to *strut *my stuff.


----------



## Gr3iz

I haven't got enough *crust *on my upper to deny you your right ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You have crust *stuck *on your upper what?


----------



## Gr3iz

I just haven't got the *bucks *to be anywhere near the upper-crust ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

aww poor you, that* sucks*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't be sorry for him, I'm sure he's got *sacks *of cash stashed away.


----------



## cwwozniak

Probably hides it inside of *socks *in a dresser drawer.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah, it's tied up in *stock*. Trouble is, we're outta stock!


----------



## Cookiegal

You can use a *stick *to stir your stock for soup.


----------



## dotty999

I hope the soup doesn't *stink*!


----------



## Cookiegal

If it *stank *I certainly wouldn't eat it.


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather eat a* stalk *of celery


----------



## Cookiegal

I've heard *tales *of people doing that.


----------



## Gr3iz

I prefer chocolate *malts *to celery stalks!


----------



## Cookiegal

Just don't *steam *them or they'll melt.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't steam a *steak*, either. Steam is not always a good thing ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Who would steam a steak, for goodness *sakes*?


----------



## Cookiegal

Certainly not someone who does it right and *sears *it.


----------



## dotty999

If you combine it with onions it could cause* tears*


----------



## cwwozniak

Any restaurant that properly sears a steak definitely *earns *my business.


----------



## Cookiegal

It helps if one *reads *the menu carefully to be sure what you're getting.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes you even get *bread *with your steak ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Sometimes if you order fancy champagne with your steak, they may open the bottle with a *saber*.


----------



## Gr3iz

One should always *brace *one's self when using a sabre!


----------



## cwwozniak

Not something you would normally bring on a trip to the *beach*.


----------



## Cookiegal

But you might use it to slice a *peach*.


----------



## cwwozniak

I would *poach *that peach before slicing it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Would you eat a *roach *if it were covered in chocolate?


----------



## Gr3iz

Seems like such a *chore *for something I'd rather step on! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe you could get a *horse *to step on it for you.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be my *sheer *pleasure to do it myself ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You could probably stomp it flatter than a nori *sheet*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Stomp enough of those little suckers and it's as slippery as *sleet*!


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't lose *sleep *over it!


----------



## cwwozniak

He might have nightmares about *piles *of those dead critters falling on top of him.


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope he has enough *pails *to get rid of them all.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can *snail *mail some to you if you wish to chocolate cover them ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You could *snarl *the machines at the post office if you put the snails in plain old envelopes.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's probably the kind os antic that *lands *one in hot water ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That could be the kind of hot water where you might end up at a place tossing some *salad*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless you make one of those *deals *that gets you out of the hot water first ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Those deals could involve offering free *meals *to anyone willing to help.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure beats a bucket of *slime *over the head!


----------



## Cookiegal

Are you speaking from experience? How many *times *has that happened to you?


----------



## dotty999

More times than he's sucked *limes* for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

I would *smite *anyone who even tries to slime me like that! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll set a *timer *to see when that's supposed to happen.


----------



## Gr3iz

You may need to react in a *trice*!


----------



## Cookiegal

You'd have to pay a high *price *to see me do anything physical in a trice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Even if a *prize *was offered?


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe when I was younger and in my *prime* but a prize won't cut it these days.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, we all *gripe *about getting older, but from what I hear, it beats the alternative. Sometimes I wonder ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, maybe it would be better to choke on a *grape*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder about the price of admission to the *barge *across the Stygian void ...


----------



## Cookiegal

*Great*! Now I have to look that up on Google.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Treat *it like another mind on fried eggs ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Not sure how to *react *to that


----------



## Cookiegal

It doesn't matter. Nobody *cares *what Mark says.


----------



## dotty999

There's not a* scrap* of evidence to support that theory


----------



## Cookiegal

You wouldn't see it because you're not from around these *parts*.


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't dare *stray* into your parts!


----------



## Gr3iz

I doubt you'd catch *warts *from straying into her parts. But I'll not swear to that ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I have a *strap *blocking access to my parts.


----------



## dotty999

I got giddy at the thought though I know you're a good *sport!*


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, I don't mind falling into *traps *like I just did.


----------



## dotty999

You gave me quite a *start*!


----------



## Gr3iz

At least you didn't start throwing *darts *at her!


----------



## cwwozniak

Reading through recent posts, I thought this page was going to get R *rated* for mature content.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but I'm the *rater *and happen to be the raunchiest one of the bunch so no fears.


----------



## dotty999

I've heard you *cater* for all needs!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup. I'm a lover not a *hater*.


----------



## dotty999

I just daren't *react* to that for fear of facing a ban!


----------



## Cookiegal

*Tears *of laughter are rolling down my cheeks.


----------



## Gr3iz

My *heart *goes out to you! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Just *treat *her like a human being, difficult I know!


----------



## Gr3iz

And *after *some of the things she's said about you ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Nice way to *alter *the course.


----------



## Gr3iz

I never was one to *bleat *like sheep ...


----------



## dotty999

*Blame* me for everything, it's like water off a duck's back!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd rather tap sap from a *maple *tree!


----------



## Cookiegal

If you're boiling that sap to syrup I'll hop on a *plane *and head down there for some.


----------



## dotty999

Some *plans *can easily go awry


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, it doesn't take much to *snarl *up even the best laid plans.


----------



## dotty999

It really *narks* me when that happens


----------



## Cookiegal

Only a *skank *would spoil someone's plans.


----------



## Gr3iz

Like a *skunk *walking into garden party.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm waiting until someone comes along and *nukes *this idea.


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps one of the *Dukes* of Hazzard


----------



## Gr3iz

Or one of Disney's *ducks*, like Donald ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Whoever they are, I hope they don't get *stuck *with doing it all the time.


----------



## Cookiegal

Just shake a *stick *at them if they threaten you.


----------



## cwwozniak

I'll be sure to use a nice *thick *one if it comes to that.


----------



## Cookiegal

I think I know a *chick *who has one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Can you check with the chick for Chuck? He may need to borrow it to chock his wheels. ;-)
(Take your pick!)


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think I would find it a *shock* if she gave me a peck on the *cheek*.
(Take your pick, again!)


----------



## Gr3iz

What if it happened in the *shack *up along the *creek*?
Not sure how long I can keep this up ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Unfortunately the shack along the creek where Chuck would take the chick to chock his wheels and peck his cheek *reeks *of garbage.


----------



## cwwozniak

After a few *beers, *I doubt we would notice that the shack along the creek where I would take the chick to chock my wheels and peck my cheek reeks of garbage.


----------



## Cookiegal

You could have a picnic and eat some *beets *but if you had too many beers you would probably notice that the shack along the creek where you would take the chick to chock your wheels and peck your cheek now reeks of.....errr.....something else.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure *beats *Deviled eggs and baked beans ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I would be grilling some *brats *if this turned into a picnic.


----------



## dotty999

We *Brits *don't usually grill brats


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't suppose you eat *grits*, either. (Well, neither do I! It's a southern thing ...)


----------



## Cookiegal

She deosn't eat grits but she sure *stirs *the pot.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can assist if she *tires *of this chore ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure she'd appreciate the help when she gets *tired*.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would give her time to clean up from this *dirty *job ... Hmmm, maybe I can offer to help with that instead! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe you could write a little *ditty *to help her along.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would have to be an itty *bitty *ditty. I'm not much of a writer ...


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as it has something about a *kitty *in the itty bitty ditty she will be happy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hmmmm, something *witty *about a kitty in the city written into an itty bitty ditty. What a pity I can't come up with something clever ...


----------



## dotty999

We have a saying here, " tough* titty*" very apt doncha know


----------



## Gr3iz

I considered that word, but I didn't want to end up looking very *tatty *when our resident "school marm" shows up ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

She nearly drove me *batty *posting that. Had my finger on the red button for a second.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd feared she might have thought you were just being *catty*, but the language differences, even between English and American, often produce some interesting diversions ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it would have been *tacky *to make an issue of it.


----------



## Gr3iz

It was *wacky *of me to even think that way ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I didn't want to be taken for a *wacko*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I could *wrack *my brains for an hour and not come up with a reason to suspect that!


----------



## Cookiegal

Watch out. We don't want people talking about their *racks *again.


----------



## Gr3iz

I trust you to *track *such talk to the source! We've already got some fine rac--- I mean, yes, you're right!


----------



## dotty999

She'll be in her *truck *on her mission as we speak!


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't know which one of you is *cuter *... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I think she's better on her '*puter* skills than I am


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, at least you realized I wasn't only speaking of *outer *appearances ...


----------



## dotty999

I think you said she had a *trout* pout though I can't be sure


----------



## Cookiegal

How did you all find out the *truth *about me like that?


----------



## dotty999

It's gone global from *north* to south and everywhere inbetween!


----------



## Cookiegal

That doesn't work without changing two letters Dotty.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *trust *she was thinking of something else ...


----------



## Cookiegal

She was probably thinking of the *tryst *she had earlier.


----------



## Gr3iz

At least she's not *rusty *at that ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I 've seen her *strut *her stuff.


----------



## Gr3iz

Surely not like many *tarts *do? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

No those tarts deserve the *strap*!


----------



## Gr3iz

They must be a good *sport *to sit still for that! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

More like *prats* I would have thought


----------



## Gr3iz

They still sound like good sources of disease, *strep *throat not the least of them ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure you'll find a lot of diseases up and down the *strip *in Vegas.


----------



## Gr3iz

One can fine many things there, including things one can *strap *on ...


----------



## Cookiegal

That could lead to some wild *trips* in more ways than one.


----------



## Gr3iz

And a *first *for some! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Others should be read their last *rites*.


----------



## Gr3iz

You think there may be a *tribe *of cannibals somewhere out there?


----------



## Cookiegal

I wouldn't be surprised but you could probably *bribe *them by offering up your friend so you can get away.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, in the case of a poor marriage, a *bride*! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure many would like to *drive *their spouses there.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's on the other side of the *river *from here ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hear if they get you they rip out your *liver *first.


----------



## dotty999

I'd be safe. I have nine* lives*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not sure the *devil *would agree with that.


----------



## dotty999

I'd be* livid* if he didn't


----------



## Gr3iz

Not sure that would be a *valid *argument ...


----------



## dotty999

Whilst I'm *alive* and kicking I dare to disagree


----------



## Cookiegal

Keep taking the pills in all those *vials *and that should be a long time away.


----------



## dotty999

I'm a *slave* to beauty treatments for sure!


----------



## Cookiegal

Turn on the *valve *and let the potions flow.


----------



## Gr3iz

A little *salve *in the right places goes a long way, too! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Salve in the right places may *solve *some other issues too!


----------



## Gr3iz

It may need to be applied by a *lover *or other intimate friend ...


----------



## dotty999

They may need to *cover* their tracks


----------



## Gr3iz

They'd more likely *cower *in the corner ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't think the *whore *would cower.


----------



## cwwozniak

They could be in a *whole *lot of trouble if they don't.


----------



## Cookiegal

Speaking of *holes*......there may be some in this story.


----------



## cwwozniak

Any thoughts of keeping continuity in these stories have been *hosed *a long time ago.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Those *of us who like to hang out here like it that way! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*These *days I tend to agree more than disagree


----------



## Gr3iz

*There *are days when it is just easier to do so ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I see a *theme *here.


----------



## dotty999

I hope a punishment wont me *meted* out because of it


----------



## Gr3iz

Would a spanking *deter *you in the least? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't think so but a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people *eater *probably would.


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd think she might be *eager *to meet a one-eyed monster ... ;-)

OK, I'll go sit in the corner ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it would be *great *if it were a three-eyed monster.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd like to see a kid in the 2nd *grade *draw a picture of that!


----------



## cwwozniak

I'd *wager *they would not be able to do that with any accuracy.



Gr3iz said:


> You'd think she might be *eager *to meet a one-eyed monster ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps after a *lager *or two, you could provide your rendition of one for us ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Not without getting me or this site into *legal *trouble.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hopefully some strong *gales *of wind come along to move this in another direction.


----------



## Gr3iz

We could switch *gears *and talk about the end of summer approaching ...


----------



## cwwozniak

The thought of preparing *rakes *to gather fallen leaves has not yet crossed my mind.


----------



## Gr3iz

With cooler weather at *stake*, I'm all for it!


----------



## Cookiegal

Soon you'll be able to *stoke *the fire in your wood stoves.


----------



## Gr3iz

I used to heat almost exclusively with wood. I loved the heat and the smell of cherry or apple wood *smoke*, though red oak wasn't too bad, either ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hate it when people heat their *homes *with wood because I don't like the smell of smoke. Especially when it's nice and crisp in the fall it makes it difficult to have a nice walk.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a *shame*. I like the faint smell of smoke. It adds to, rather than detracts from, the crisp autumn/winter outdoors experience. Now, if it gets too heavy, that does get overpowering.


----------



## Cookiegal

You may like it but it's not good for you. I don't care to *share *other people's toxic emissions.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've *heard *something like that, too. But, if you listen to all the crackpots out there, you'll realize that living is hazardous to your health ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

As I always say you start dying the day you're born and it's all downhill from there. Living is killing us. I don't know how some *reach *such old ages these days the way things are.


----------



## dotty999

Well, you're really full of good *cheer *today aren't you?


----------



## Cookiegal

It's all tongue in *cheek*.


----------



## dotty999

I'd beetter *check* my tongue to make sure it hasn't moved!


----------



## Gr3iz

It may have found a new *cache *of unchewed food and is exploring ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure it moves fast to *chase *that morsel of food.


----------



## Gr3iz

Must make *haste*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I certainly wouldn't *waste *any time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Speaking of which, I wonder what has become of our man of *straw*. I haven't seen Randy around these parts lately ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I've been in touch with him and it seems he's keeping his whereabouts under *wraps *so the crows don't catch on to him. 

I'm sure he'll be along in good time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh, that is good. I wouldn't want to alert the crows as they may *spray *him with something one normally does not want to be sprayed with ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as nothing else *preys *on him he'll be fine.


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's hope everything will *spare *him until such time as he is prepared to rise from obscurity and return to our realm ... ;-) Or something like that ...


----------



## dotty999

I think I ignited a *spark *of interest when I messaged him recently


----------



## Gr3iz

Could have been more than a spark if you had offered to *spank *him! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

It *pains* me to think what his answer might have been!


----------



## Gr3iz

If spanking *pairs *with Dotty, I know what my response would be! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

It could *raise *more than a few eyebrows for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

I've had to *erase *several responses that would likely get me banned ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

That *eases *my concience after doing the same!


----------



## Cookiegal

I order you all to *cease *and desist.  .....or not.


----------



## dotty999

In some *cases* that might work but not for me


----------



## Cookiegal

I probably have to bake you some *cakes *in order to get you to comply.


----------



## Gr3iz

Beats locking us in *cages*!


----------



## dotty999

You'd have to pay me *wages* to eat cakes!


----------



## Gr3iz

I would much prefer to play *games *... Especially with you! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Sure beats getting a bad case of *mange*.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm an *angel *so I don't play naughty games.


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought I saw a very *large *bolt of lightning in the northern sky this morning! Know anything about that? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

All I know is it was electrifying and I felt *great *when I woke up this morning......


----------



## Gr3iz

It is good to *treat *oneself once in a while, is it not? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah and not have to *tread *lightly for once.


----------



## dotty999

I believe that's the current *trend* like it or not


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm usually too *tired *for such things ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as you're in a car on rubber *tires *you won't get electrocuted.


----------



## dotty999

Of course the British spelling is *tyres* doncha know?


----------



## Gr3iz

I love it when someone *tries *to change the subject ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I *tried *to edumacate you all in the British way with words


----------



## Gr3iz

I was not *irate*, my dear, merely pointing out an observation ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

That is a good *trait *not to get irate.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm trying to *train *my grandkids that as well ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope you leave a *trail *of polite and non-irate grandkids.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll let you know *later*, once they've all grown up ... So far, so good!


----------



## dotty999

When they grow up they maybe into *latex*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope it's the *extra *heavy duty kind.


----------



## dotty999

It might leave a *trace* of a rubbery odour!


----------



## Cookiegal

They may *crave *that odour.


----------



## dotty999

I was *brave* enough to wear a latex dress years ago, it fit where it touched, just!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure everyone *raved *about that!


----------



## dotty999

It *paved* the way for the mini skirt which I was very fond of, and so were the guys!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I'm sure they enjoyed it when you *paced *around in front of them.


----------



## Gr3iz

I would rather she had *faced *me when wearing it ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I think she just *faked *it to be honest.


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty's not some *flake *that would do something like that.


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe it was just a *fluke *though.


----------



## Gr3iz

There may be more than a *fleck *of truth there ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I am sure Dotty had a *flock *of fans when she wore her mini skirts and latex dresses.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure the line (or queue) wrapped around the *block*!


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder if any of her outfits were made of *black *leather.


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't say that. My imagination *lacks *boundaries! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I sense we'll be talking about *racks *again pretty soon.


----------



## cwwozniak

My heart *races *just thinking about Dotty and her outfits.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Brace *yourself, my friend! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Funny there's not a *trace *of Dotty during all of this. Perhaps she's out shopping for more outfits.


----------



## cwwozniak

That may give me time to *craft *a good reason for her not to hit me.


----------



## Gr3iz

You mean, a *farce*? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

May the *force *be with you.


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe I should go and *cower *in a dark corner and hope Dotty doesn't notice me.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't hide in the *rowen*, she may spot you there ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Say what now?


----------



## Gr3iz

Noun. _rowen_ (plural rowens) A second crop of hay; aftermath. A stubble field left unploughed until late in the autumn, so that it can be cropped by cattle.


----------



## Cookiegal

Methinks you're grasping at straw rather than hay. 

I'm sure there would be some *wrens *flying around your rowen.


----------



## Gr3iz

No cause for alarm, no reason to sound the *siren *...


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't worry I don't like any such *noise*.


----------



## cwwozniak

People with hayfever would probably get stuffy *noses *hiding in Mark's rowen.


----------



## Cookiegal

They could user their *hoses *to water it down and get some relief.


----------



## cwwozniak

They should tread carefully in case a *horse *dropped a fresh surprise or two in that field.


----------



## Gr3iz

Suppose the horse was *shorn *of it's hair, would that make it a bare mare?


----------



## dotty999

Even shorn it would probably still have *short* hair


----------



## Cookiegal

Then you should *throw *a blanket over it to keep it warm.


----------



## cwwozniak

A blanket should protect it from the cold *north *wind.


----------



## dotty999

Then it could go *forth *and keep warm


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps the horse would make it *worth *your while and give you a ride ...


----------



## cwwozniak

What's the *worst *that could happen if she did try to ride it?


----------



## Cookiegal

She may fall off and break her *wrist*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless the horse's *waist *matched Dotty's legs just perfectly ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Is she peed her pants she might leave a *stain *on the horse.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be *nasty*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Don't be *hasty* in assuming I would near drown a horse!


----------



## Gr3iz

I said nothing in *haste*, my dear ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it was a copy and *paste *from several previous posts.


----------



## Gr3iz

Does this set the *stage *for a rerun?


----------



## dotty999

I'd have to go back several *pages* to check it out!


----------



## Gr3iz

They aren't paying you sufficient *wages *for that effort!


----------



## dotty999

Not even enough for a set of *swags*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure a *swage *wouldn't influence you, either ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Changing *gears*, how about Bianca Adreescu winning the U.S. Open? She's a force to reckon with for sure.

I like Serena and felt bad for her but this is our Canadian girl and a 19-year old at that! Way to go Bianca!


----------



## cwwozniak

I would *wager *that Bianca will go far in the sport.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've never been very *eager *to watch tennis. Just not my cup o' tea ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I might watch it if someone supplied me with pints of *lager*.


----------



## Cookiegal

You may learn to enjoy it *later *on if you give it a chance.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd sooner watch a *relay *race, and prefer not to do that! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather just *relax!*


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, take some *extra *time and enjoy it ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It doesn't look like anyone would want to *trade *places.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure what was done to *deter *anyone ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I think they just got *tired *of it.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess it was not highly *rated *on most people's funmeter ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I would even go so far as to say they *hated *it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Might be the kind of thing only appreciated in *gated *communities ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I've never *dated *anyone living in a gated community.


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think I have ever *dealt *with someone that lived in a gated community.


----------



## Cookiegal

You have to make some special *deals *with them before they'll let you in.


----------



## Gr3iz

Except the one that *leaps *the fence!


----------



## dotty999

*Spare* me the thought of what the outcome could have been


----------



## Gr3iz

Of course. There are some *pairs *that are not meant to be split up! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Those are the ones that go off the *rails *at times.


----------



## dotty999

That* riles* some folk for sure


----------



## HOBOcs

I wonder if there's lot of *Girls* in this gated community?


----------



## Gr3iz

*Sling *an iPhone over the gate and see ... ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

OK... but I'll need your access code to *LOGIN*


----------



## Gr3iz

*Owing *to local regulations, I cannot share passwords ...


----------



## dotty999

I was *going* to agree but I'm not sure now


----------



## Cookiegal

You could pull your *groin *if you sling the phone too hard.


----------



## dotty999

There's more than a *grain *of truth in that for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

I hate the thoughts of having to *train *for such a mundane task ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Well you could just go with *trial *and error but suffer the consequences.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like trying to fill a quart jug with a *liter *of water ...


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't try that now or even *later*


----------



## Gr3iz

I will *relay *that information ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure there will be a long *delay *before that happens.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Belay *that kind of talk!


----------



## dotty999

That may cause a *belly* laugh!


----------



## Gr3iz

Do we really need to *label *the type of laugh? It may be just a chuckle, or a chortle ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It's a belly laugh when you stomp your hands on the *table *at the same time.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess that's when you know you've had a *blast *at an event ...


----------



## Cookiegal

For sure, a blast that *lasts *a long time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like someone with *class*!


----------



## dotty999

I daren't say that could be a* crass* remark


----------



## Gr3iz

I envision you as more of a 'lie in the *grass *and enjoy the day' kinda person ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I think she prefers to watch others laying on the grass through *glass*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now that may bring *gales *of laughter! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Playing some of these *games * often has the same effect


----------



## Gr3iz

Those are the *wages *of having fun, I suppose ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I think we've had lots of fun on these *pages*.


----------



## dotty999

No* rages*, just happy to be around friends


----------



## Cookiegal

That's *great*!


----------



## dotty999

I think I deseve a *treat *for being so nice


----------



## Gr3iz

*After *an effort like that, I'd agree! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I wont *alter*, you can be sure of that


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure we all have some great *tales *to share.


----------



## dotty999

You can share some of yours* later*


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't want it to get out that I was once a *Laker *girl so I'll keep that tale to myself.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've been known to let my *freak *flag fly! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Methinks you need a *break*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah, just need to break some *bread*. I'm getting hungry! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope your dinner's *ready *soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm on the road again. I *dread *the thoughts of eating out every day, but it beats starving!


----------



## Cookiegal

I *dream *of eating out all the time.


----------



## Gr3iz

It gets old! Especially if you're *mired *in some little podunk town with little more than a Wendy's and Pizzza Hut


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I would definitely get *tired *of that pretty quickly.


----------



## Gr3iz

There has been a definite *trend*! Sometimes I get lucky and there is a welcome choice. Last night I ate at a Logan's Roadhouse (steak joint) and the night before at Outback.


----------



## dotty999

You have to* tread* carefully at some of those places in case you get food poisoning!


----------



## Gr3iz

I've been eating my own cooking for decades and have never had anyone *treat *me for that. I think I've got a high tolerance to such things ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

I could *stare *at a rack of ribs for about 30 seconds before I had to start eating it!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure they would be gone in less time if you're a fast *eater*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm no less *eager *than I used to be, but life events have left me a much slower diner these days ...


----------



## dotty999

That's not *great* for sure


----------



## Cookiegal

I guess ribs are a rare *treat *then these days as they are for me with my stomach issues.


----------



## Gr3iz

I could eat a *crate *of ribs, providing they are tender enough! And, it may take some time ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You might need a *crane *to lift aoo of those ribs.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not sure how the neighbors would *react *to that ...


----------



## Cookiegal

They'd probably *reach *out to your for some of those ribs.


----------



## Gr3iz

Since I've been known to *charm *them out of ribs they've cooked, I wouldn't have a problem sharing.


----------



## Cookiegal

Just be sure nothing *harms *them in the process.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's not like I have a *harem *of Amazons that guard me ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps a couple of *mares* may come in handy to protect you


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, I could *snare *an alligator to put in a moat I build around my property ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*Spare *me that thought


----------



## Cookiegal

I think Mark *reads *too many children's books.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think that one came from a *dream *turned nightmare ...


----------



## dotty999

I doubt it would have made you *mardy*


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope not then no one would want to *marry *him.


----------



## dotty999

*Barry* might but that's another story


----------



## Gr3iz

Let us not *tarry *long on this discussion ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Why? Is *Larry *getting jealous?


----------



## dotty999

I doubt it but *Barry* is making eyes at me!


----------



## Cookiegal

You just used Barry three posts back. 

So I still think *Larry *is the issue.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps Dotty was in a *rally *and missed an exit and had to go around again ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm not going to dilly *dally* that's for sure!


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe it's time to take a break and play with your *dolly *Molly Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

*Golly* gosh I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure it would make you *jolly*.


----------



## Gr3iz

This path seems to be *folly *...


----------



## Cookiegal

That's because you don't *fully *know where it will lead.


----------



## Gr3iz

I may get a good swift kick in the hind quarters from a sweet little *filly*! ;-)


----------



## RT

I saw a Monty Python sketch about all this and it was deemed *silly* ... (or it might have been something completely different  )


----------



## Gr3iz

As silly as *gills *on a parrot? Was that a defective parrot?


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd run for the *hills *if I saw a parrot with gills.


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't *spill *your drink while running ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I have the *skill *needed not to do that.


----------



## Gr3iz

I always thought you were pretty *slick*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd *click *on "Like" for that remark but I don't do Facebook.


----------



## Gr3iz

You're just one cool *chick*, aincha? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

She's certainly not *thick*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I *think *that's very nice of you all to say.


----------



## Gr3iz

That was a very nice *thing *to say!


----------



## Cookiegal

Let me adjust my *thong *while I think of something else nice to say.


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh what I'd give to be a *ghost *in your room right now ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

We could do *shots *together while I make those adjustments.


----------



## RT

What kind of shots?
Boozy, medical, or weaponry?
Calling a shot or taking a shot?

My mind *shuts* down thinking if the possibilities...by which I mean anything after 30 seconds


----------



## Gr3iz

It *hurts *to think ...
Did you ever stop to think -- and forget to start again? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Keep your *shirt *on RT. I like to keep you all guessing on that one.


----------



## Gr3iz

We can't let his imagination *shirk *on its duty ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm imagine a *shark *after him right now.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I saw him sneak into that *shack *over there ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It would *shock *me to see a shark in a shack.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess the shark would be all *shook *up to be there, too, but I meant the shark's prey ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> but I meant the shark's prey


I know but it *looks *like the shark may follow him in there if he's hungry enough.


----------



## Gr3iz

What if he *locks *the door to the shack?


----------



## Cookiegal

The door *lacks *the strength to keep the shark at bay.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like a *black *day for our friend ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Unless he can find another way to *block *it.


----------



## dotty999

He could use a* flock* of sheep to send the shark away


----------



## Gr3iz

A lot of *folks *would agree that sheep would make very poor shark repellent!! ;-) More like shark snacks!


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps try throwing lots of egg *yolks*


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like something some local *yokel *would try ...


----------



## dotty999

They may also try to* yodel*


----------



## Gr3iz

They may cry if you confiscate their *dolly*!


----------



## dotty999

*Golly*! I never thought of that!


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be sheer *folly *to ignore any and all possibilities ...


----------



## Cookiegal

*Holly *thinks we're going around in circles now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Which is kinda fun sometimes, especially in a *hilly *environment! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't think I can make it up those *hills *any more. I'm more on my way down the other side.


----------



## dotty999

Maybe I could after a few chill *pills*


----------



## Gr3iz

You may need *pails *full of them! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I couldn't carry them in case they damaged my long* nails*


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you don't ruin your *satin *sheets with those nails!


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder if Dotty would damage her nails is she tried to play a *sitar*.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be a real *trial*!


----------



## dotty999

I've suddenly lost my *train* of thought!


----------



## Gr3iz

If it's *rainy *out, it may have been washed away ...


----------



## RT

... or there could have some random thought about some Scarecrow named *Randy* which could have derailed that thought train...
In which case - we still have like minds.
That is to say easily distracted, by random thoughts.

Yes, that's it, random thoughts
I was going to post something else about some train of Dotty's, but got distracted, easily... oh, it was the TV... there was a train wreck  !


----------



## Cookiegal

It sure is *handy *to have an excuse for forgetting like rain.


----------



## dotty999

That doesn't mean it's fine and *dandy*


----------



## Cookiegal

Or not as good as your favourite *candy*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's not make some song and *dance *routine out of this ...

BTW, Randy, some of your young relatives seem to have taken up residence in my living room!


----------



## RT

Wow, your decor is practically *caked* with lil scarecrows!
Hello small relatives!


----------



## Gr3iz

I do tend to get carried away over the holidays. Christmas is way over the top. There are those who feel I ought to be *caged *up and locked away for my own good ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It doesn't mean you're crazy, just that you *cared *enough to go all out with the decorations.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've *faced *up to it years ago. I can't stop myself from picking up a few "new" things at places like Goodwill stores each year ...


----------



## dotty999

I've *paced* up and down my shopping centre at times trying to find a good deal!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's why I like stores like Goodwill. It's a great *place *to find things that need a new home. I don't know if you have something similar there ...


----------



## dotty999

We sure do though I don't think I have enough * space* left for more items


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe you could find some sexy lingerie to *spice *things up a little.


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather have a *slice* of cake


----------



## Gr3iz

Really? Instead of something you can *slide *into (or out of) quickly in a moment of passion?


----------



## RT

Well, there seems to be a bit of the *devil* in all of us, and it's likely best I refrain from any further comment...
but there's that slice of devil's food cake, I like that too...


Gawd! Now anything I say will be construed and convoluted with some sort of innuendo that is not intened... 
or that's just some demon talking out of turn...


----------



## Gr3iz

Just trying to *liven *things up here, y'know? ;-) We've got Constable Cookie Monster keeping a close eye on us, so we've got to see just how far we can push ... ;-) 
<running, ducking and hiding!>


----------



## Cookiegal

Just because I've been *given *super powers doesn't mean you need to fear me but it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Gr3iz

I was just *being *a bit of a smart a-um, aleck! ;-)


----------



## RT

Well someone *began* this game a long time ago,
we could take a vote on the guilty party...

Naw, I like this area too much to be anything but grateful for it


----------



## Gr3iz

Methinks the game title may give it away, and -- hint -- it wasn't *Megan *...

Though -- A part of the history of this game, it started out with just the word. Sentences came along later, and they stuck. I think it is better this way ...


----------



## RT

No, it was some *Mensa* member...
prolly was Chuck, the title says #7 and he's a fart smeller...
 I mean smart feller...


----------



## Gr3iz

More history, of which you are probably aware -- The #7 relates back several years ago when thread length (number of posts) could not exceed a certain number (around 2,000, if I recall). That *meant *that periodically a moderator would close a thread and to continue, one would add the next sequential number to the title. It's nice to have those days behind us! ;-)

As for Chuck's olfactory talents, I'll leave that to him ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Yes, I do recall those thread limitations, and without naming *names*, somebody fixed that in the true spirit of TSG, that is to say we haven't reached a thread limit here yet


----------



## Gr3iz

The *games *threads were usually the ones that challenged those restrictions the most!


----------



## RT

That sure *makes* sense as some game threads, by their nature and popularity seem they could be perpetual.


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you expect any less with what's at *stake *here? ;-)


----------



## RT

I'm not complaining here as the posts *stack* up, the banter is sometimes refreshing and some one often will post something so clever to get a LOL from time to time, or at least a well placed smiley guy


----------



## Cookiegal

We rarely get *stuck *looking for words but it can be difficult at times.


----------



## Gr3iz

There's always room for a non sequitur, like asking if one prefers a chicken's eggs to a *duck's* ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Well that's just *ducky*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I got *lucky *... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I hope you're not being *mucky*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Or *sucky *for that matter.


----------



## dotty999

Indeed *ducky - *a British term doncha know


----------



## Cookiegal

Yabbut I just used it a few posts ago.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps she was just *stuck *for a response ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I guess I should* stick *with what I know!


----------



## Gr3iz

You're pretty *slick *that way ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Stuck was used recently too but I'm willing to cut you guys some *slack*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll take my *licks *and move along. It's difficult, at times, to move away from certain letter combinations. Words become limited ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I daren't share any helpful *links* or I may get into trouble from She who must be obeyed!


----------



## Gr3iz

You don't get many "*Likes*" when you're stuck in detention ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Or when one *lives *off the grid either.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's just a short *slide *from there to living in caves ... Hmmm, might be nice! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Let's all share a *slice *of this big delicious pizza I bought for us while we regroup.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll pass, thank you. Give my piece to the *flies *... I can't eat anything I can't get past the smell of. And pizza, to me, smells like gym socks that have been worn every day for months and never washed ...


----------



## Cookiegal

My pizza doesn't smell bad or attract flies or *fleas*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Save your *pleas*, it's inherent in the cheese ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You deserve a few *slaps *for that remark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Really! Cool! As long as it's not in front of the whole *class*! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Add another one for being so *crass*.


----------



## Gr3iz

If you think you can *scare *me, you're in for a surprise ... ;-)


----------



## RT

You ain't Scared, eh?

As the resident Scarecrow, feel it's my duty to warn you all....
that I may say some silly ol' thing that doesn't make any sense at any time, jump in unexpectedly  .....so beware!!

There!  and Boo!
Yes it's both a gift ...and a *curse* ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you! That *cured *the case of the blues I thought I was getting. Always good for a chuckle ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It shows that Randy *cared *enough to post a good chuckle.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes, he almost *bared *his soul on that one ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure he hopes that everyone *bears *with him.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, even this old hippie with a white *beard *likes the ol' scarecrow ... ;-)


----------



## RT

No Scarecrow I've *heard* of yet has broken the Rules of the Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Good! I'd *dread *being the guy who got you booted from the Brotherhood! ;-)


----------



## RT

S'allright, been *raked* over a few times, just get into shape doncha know


----------



## Gr3iz

Would a *naked *scarecrow be horse fodder? ;-) Or a bale? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

We wouldn't want to see Randy get *nuked *like that.


----------



## Gr3iz

At least without getting *drunk *first ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Then he might find himself stuffed in a *trunk *in a closet somewhere.


----------



## Gr3iz

That trunk could just as well be in a *truck *heading down the road ...


----------



## dotty999

It could end up on a dirt* track*


----------



## Gr3iz

Not sure if that would be a *trick *or a treat ... ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

I'd hope it was a *stick *shift...that would be a treat


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I wouldn't swear on a *stack *of phone books, but ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Hmmm...
I'm* stuck* as to an appropriately witty and charming reply, based upon the previous repartee, but that would not be unusual, I often have no idea what you folks are talking about, nor where your going....


----------



## Gr3iz

Any response that *bucks *the trend is always welcome, Randy. You know that! ;-)


----------



## RT

Aye matey, never seen a response here that truly *sucks* rutabagas,
but there's always a first time


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess it's either that or we cold *shuck *corn all night ...


----------



## RT

... Or just get some pre-popped popcorn, gather around the warm glowing glow of the TV and watch a bad old movie on anyone's locally produced version of *"Shock* Theater"


----------



## Gr3iz

One of those that are *chock *full of fake blood and ear-shattering screams?


----------



## dotty999

I'll *check* back later when the scary talk has finished


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll give you a quick peck on the *cheek *when it is safe to open your eyes. Halloween's coming. 'Tis the season for the scary stuff! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'll meet you down by the *creek*!


----------



## RT

Scary stuff?...
I just thought I heard a floorboard* creak*, maybe somethings on the steps... slowly creeping up the steps.... counting, step by step, outside it seem's, but coming in...coming in through the door, as if it were ephemral tissue paper 

You are expecting a scare. Watching a scary movie doesn't help, around Halloween - it heightens the fear, even though you know it's just a movie...
But if ever you've seen one that gave a a shock or a fright,
or thoughts in your nightmares that kept you awake
...yes those you feel you can't escape...

Those that laugh at scary movies, thinking no such thing could happen. Many are based on or inspired by real events, and how do you know you're not next?
Almost unthinkable violence and depravity forced upon an innocent persons happens every day.

Oh, well it can't be Halloween everyday >phew!<
A Scarecrow's work is never done, at least to anyone's satisfaction.
I save/warn you from THIS, protect you from THAT!
.... and dang it the power just went out!

Typing from my tablet...
Shush! wait a minnit... I heard that floorboard *creak* again...
there is something...

I've going to investigate with my kitchen timer (with a sharp pokey temp probe thing) EM meter, several sharp chef's knives and gun (two guns....) and a paper clipper (gun)
and flashlights, yep I've got 3 of those and a head lamp.
...kinda a bulky equipment load out for a *creak *sound...

To end this Halloween story, I feel i should have posted in the FirePit instead, but I DID find something that gave me a fright...in spite of my sarcasm and jokes, the *creak* seemed real, but when I went to the basement there was a snake skin draped across the water pipes that wasn't there 3 days ago.
And it seemed that snake would have been as long as I am tall.
The Boy took pics, maybe post later....

And so ends my Halloween Tale,
i hope were as skeered as i was
(you might be when you see the snake skin)
But hope not bored enough to the point of the burning of the Scarecrow ritual....
ah, c'mon guys i'm harmless!! 
Puh-lease don't burn me...there's been a drought...
:barefoot:


----------



## dotty999

your post went on for so long I'm surprised you didn't *croak*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I think the creak was likely some *crook *trying to break in.


----------



## Gr3iz

That crook is likely well beyond the *brook *by now, heading for the hills!


----------



## Cookiegal

RT probably used his straw *broom *to scare him away.


----------



## dotty999

He's probably over one of the high *moors* by now


----------



## Gr3iz

If he's got a *motor *on his boat, he may be even further away than that!


----------



## RT

Having been burgled twice, I defend my *roost *by standing guard all the time.
There's no such thing as a retired scarecrow! 

(sorry about the long post earlier, can't swear that won't happen again  )


----------



## Gr3iz

My wife has worked in a convenience* store *in her younger days and was robbed at gunpoint on more than one occasion. Not my idea of a fun evening ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I certainly wouldn't want to *stare *down the bore of a gun.


----------



## RT

I was _burgled_, not _robbed_ at gun point... uh, moot point I guess, still felt violated and major theft was involved  
(_many curse words deleted here, for that would be X *rated*_)



Gr3iz said:


> My wife has worked in a convenience* store *in her younger days and was robbed at gunpoint on more than one occasion. Not my idea of a fun evening ...


Mark, I can sympathize, the same happened to my wife once


----------



## Gr3iz

Once would be more than enough to *deter *me from going back to work!!


----------



## RT

The main is don't do something stupid you might later* regret...
*
uh, but then it's too late*, *eh?* *


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you regret playing a six letter word, Randy? ;-)


----------



## RT

Yes I do Mark, and thank you for pointing that out 
But you forgot to include a 5 one in your reply  

Wow, now I'm stumped as to how to proceed ...


----------



## Gr3iz

I was the last one to post a valid response, so I could not really play on my own word. *Deter *was the last entry. Play on that ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Very well, knowing the number of letters in the game word shall be five, and the counting of three is right out, and one should just count to four only if you then proceed on to the counting of five.

and I will *defer* from posting gaming words with a count that is not equal to five, such four or six, when the number of countings shall be five.

Unless i again make a mistake...

So here we go...
One, Two, Five!


----------



## Gr3iz

You could always *refer *to your hand. One letter per finger. Assuming scarecrows have 5 fingers ...


----------



## RT

Sometimes there are more, other times* fewer* - they just fall off, get burned, torn, bent or tattered.
Usually have a decent replacement stash just lying about.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would explain the finger-shaped bundles of straw I've seen heading for the *sewer *...


----------



## dotty999

When they reached the sewer I bet the smell wasn't exactly *sweet!*


----------



## RT

What on earth do you mean?
Scarecrows don't really* sweat, *lest their fingers fall off,
and I'm pretty sure all the sweet smelling stuff people use eventually goes down the drain anyway


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't *swear *to it, but I believe you may be correct ...


----------



## RT

Fellow players,
if Mark hints that I might be right about something, even accidentally, all our *fears* shall be quelled...

but sorry to say our comfort prolly won't last long, then we can all be afraid again


----------



## Gr3iz

You can fear the lions and tiger and *bears *(Oh my!!), but there's nothing to fear here ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I hear straw *wears *out over time too. I hope you have a fresh supply somewhere.


----------



## Gr3iz

I imagine it would get harder to *scare *crows when your straw gets soggy and wilted ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure the crows would just *stare *at him and laugh their tail feathers off.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can picture the crow's *roast *of our resident scarecrow ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I raise my glass in a *toast *to RT.


----------



## Gr3iz

A class scarecrow, *coast *to coast!


----------



## Cookiegal

And he's not one to *boast *either.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can't say that I've ever seen any scarecrows on any *boats *I've ever been on ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Or swimming around in any *moats*. You can't get straw wet you know.


----------



## Gr3iz

I imagine he'd need to avoid *steam *baths as well ...


----------



## RT

At *least* I'm giving youse guys something to banter about


----------



## Gr3iz

Now, if you were to run around on all fours and *bleat *like a sheep, we might have even more to banter about ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

That would be a *blast *to watch.


----------



## Gr3iz

We could try to *baste *him like a turkey, too ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Prolly wouldn't *taste* very good, but flattered at the thought of being "roasted" by y'all.



Gr3iz said:


> Now, if you were to run around on all fours and *bleat *like a sheep, we might have even more to banter about ... ;-)


Really hoping it won't get to that point to get a banter!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a lot to put at *stake*, I suppose ...


----------



## dotty999

The mere thought of any of you bleating like a sheep could cause me to *shake* with laughter!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, everyone *hates *that noise.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's a *shade *better than opera yodelers ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

*Shame *on you Mark.  I hate opera too though.


----------



## RT

You hate opera simply because you don't understand it 


dotty999 said:


> The mere thought of any of you bleating like a sheep could cause me to shake with laughter!


But if I did a video of that, you'd all turn *ashen*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure you'd *shine *as a bleating scarecrow.


----------



## dotty999

Would be enough to send shivers down my *spine!*


----------



## Gr3iz

He might do it after a few *pints *...


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't give him any *hints *to encourage him. D


----------



## RT

I ain't no *saint*, but let those without rocks throw glass at houses...ermm..
that did come out right at all


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't *paint *yourself into a corner, now. There's always the one about watering your horses with two stoned birds, or something like that ...


----------



## RT

Yeah, now don't *panic...*
think I saw two of them birds rolling down the hill gathering no moss... *
*
No wait! One them was... dang it, I liked that swath of moss...


----------



## Gr3iz

No, the Byrds are *inapt *for moss! You need a Rolling Stone! ;-)


----------



## RT

Easiest play on the word game here, is just to say I'm "inept" -
but there must be some other *point *to made here, some other reason there's only a few folks that play this game...


----------



## Cookiegal

It's because they're too busy smoking a *joint *somewhere.


----------



## RT

You mean they were *tokin'?*

Haven't we all been to high school and a portion of collage?


----------



## Cookiegal

Probably one toke over the line, no *jokin*'.


----------



## Gr3iz

Is it OK if this late-to-the-party hippie *joins *this little soiree? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

As long as you drop a few *coins *in the collection box at the entrance.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope everybody else has left their *scorn *at the door ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't think any is keeping *score *actually.


----------



## dotty999

I'm too busy eating a *scone!*


----------



## RT

If it's one of those buttery cinnamon ones, they have a lovely mouth-watering *scent *


----------



## dotty999

I *spent* an hour making them


----------



## Cookiegal

You may need a *stent *if you eat too many of those.

BTW nice reference to my muffins Randy. For the record, I made them not Dotty. She just watched.


----------



## Gr3iz

If you want my two *cents*, I think you've got lovely muffins!!! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I know but I try not to make a *scene *about them.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's what my *niece *says, too ... At least, if I had a niece she might ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

If you had a niece I'm sure she'd be a *piece *of work.


----------



## Gr3iz

Along with 6 grandkids, I'd get no *peace *at all! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Many of these posts never *cease* to make me chuckle!


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh Dotty, you're such a *tease*.


----------



## dotty999

At *least* I'm good at something!


----------



## Gr3iz

You *stole *my heart! You're good for a lot! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

At least I know you don't have a heart of *stone *


----------



## Gr3iz

And you're not just a bag of *bones*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Too many ice cream *cones* could confirm that!


----------



## Gr3iz

Can you set the *scene *for me? Is this in your own home? Or out on the boardwalk, perhaps?


----------



## dotty999

Follow my *scent* and you may be enlightened


----------



## Gr3iz

Meet me behind the *tents *and you may be the one who is enlightened! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope the tents have *vents *to let the steam out from you two.


----------



## Gr3iz

In the *event *you missed it, I specified "behind" the tents ... ;-) Room to move, and all that ...


----------



## RT

Just let me remind every one, there are *seven* deadly sins!


----------



## Cookiegal

That's not to say some seem to *never *stop at seven!


----------



## dotty999

Some may *sneer* at such a thought


----------



## Gr3iz

That would not be me. I just had to *renew *my membership in the Dirty Old Men (DOM) club. ;-)


----------



## RT

I haven't had the *nerve* to join the DOM club yet, but I've certainly had the temptation.... 

Do you have to stand up and announce to the group:
"Hello, I'm Randy...
_(Group replies: "Hi Randy")_​...and sadly, I'm a DOM!"

_(Group collectively says: "Awww...")_​
__


----------



## Cookiegal

We won't label either of you a *perve *just yet...... Hey! Who's hand is that?


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry. I'll move it ... Didn't mean to *serve *you up a shock ... ;-)



RT said:


> Do you have to stand up and announce to the group:
> "Hello, I'm Randy...
> _(Group replies: "Hi Randy")_
> ...and sadly, I'm a DOM!"


Nah. It's always been something I'm proud of! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It happens so infrequently I get a shock *every *time.


----------



## dotty999

You've *shook* me up a few times!


----------



## Cookiegal

You are shook up since you're not playing on the correct word which was "*every*".


----------



## dotty999

Yikes! I was distracted whilst using my *emery* board! Multi tasking doncha know!


----------



## RT

Multi tasking?
I thought you were just momentarily distracted 

Remember folks, Cookiegal is not an *enemy*, but our friend who realizes we all must be administrated to and moderated by...
a pretty big challenge for this motley crew!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure they don't pay her enough (read "any") *money *for that thankless task, either ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Ah, not quite thankless, if saying "Thank You" is a form of payment... I, among many others, have said it directly in various threads.

Once Mr Cermak himself threatened to dock her pay for a month, but we can still *enjoy* her posts, or just put up with them 

(aside comment to Mark:
You wound up in TN, but it's also known as "The Volunteer State"  )


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you an *envoy *of the state's Welcoming Committee? ;-)


----------



## RT

Yes.
Yes I am, and have welcomed international visitors...
but it's only a temp job that pays nothing, the only reward is that I get to meet and greet folks like you! 

Now if you just drive over the hills this way, you can join our hillbilly *coven*, but you can still be cool


----------



## Cookiegal

RT collects the *cover *charges for entering the coven.


----------



## RT

I can neither confirm nor deny post #7692, in fact I'm not even supposed to be talking about it...
it's a secret you'll have to *prove*, somehow


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure I want to get *roped *into anything like that, anyway ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I had *hoped *I wouldn't have to produce any evidence.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hate being *poked *and prodded to see how I work. (Unless you are doing the poking and prodding, or you farm it out to Dotty ...) Hillbillies and hippies never did quite see eye-to-eye ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd be happy to poke you if I had a *poker *but alas I can't find one.


----------



## HOBOcs

I'm beginning to think there is more to _*grope*_ here then expected.


----------



## dotty999

I don't have a *gripe* with that idea


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd like to see the *prize*! ;-) Or, perhaps, be the prize!


----------



## Cookiegal

I have too much *pride *to be a part of this.


----------



## RT

But you're the *prime* alpha member in charge, you can't back off now


----------



## Cookiegal

I guess I *merit *that title since I eat my young. Better watch out!


----------



## Gr3iz

You must be the equivalent of the lion *tamer *in this circus ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I wouldn't doubt she has *tamed* a few lions now and then, but obvious she loves animals too much to ever take part in a circus...
or all we all bozos on this bus?


----------



## Cookiegal

I would *tread *lightly on the circus grounds with all that poop. And yes, I think circuses or is it circusi are cruel.


----------



## Gr3iz

Have I *bared *my donkey for a spanking? ;-) No intense offended ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Geez, I hope no one *reads *too much into this.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll end up on *bread *and water rations ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Geez, I hope no one *reads *too much into this.





Gr3iz said:


> I'll end up on *bread *and water rations ... ;-)


Should I *brace* myself for what comes next?


----------



## Gr3iz

You can say *grace*, if you're into that sort of thing ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I guess I *merit *that title since I eat my young.


That's frightening, but not unnatural in nature


But to play on Mark's post you'd have to be some sort of *gamer *to continue**


----------



## Gr3iz

Clever how you managed to *merge *old threads with new ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Well thanks!
We all can be clever sometimes. 
And I was on the *verge *of correcting your spelling of "hoe" but it was spelled correctly, the damn spellchecker doesn't know that "w" is right beside the "e" on a QWERTY


----------



## Gr3iz

I would *never *have known, had you not pointed it out. Thanks!


----------



## RT

When you press the *enter *button on your 'puter thingy the deed is done.
But I sure am grateful for the option to edit, without that feature I'd be skeered to post at all, what with all the typos and a simple lack of omitting or adding a word that can lead to the next world war...


----------



## Cookiegal

None of thst woll *deter *me frpm pisting typoos.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like someone's been sniffing the *ether *again ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I understood every worth of it, and sniffed my ether-net cable, but it was just dusty.
And I don't even *heers* so well these days, and my eyesight is getting slippery too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds serial! Is *there *anything we can do to help?


----------



## RT

Had some serial for breakfast, no help there.
Maybe the ladies can *steer* this back in the right direction....
tho Cookiegal started it with a rather clever typhoon, but it wasn't a rampoon.

but i can talk nonsense, spew effluvium, banter in made up languages, and also say the wrong thing at precisely the wrong time.
AND misspell it all without looking.

How much fun can we stand in one thread?


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps we can press the *reset *button to get back to ground zer0 ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I knew it wouldn't be long before everyone *tires *of the path we were on.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't mind teasing the *skirt *wearing population, but I certainly wouldn't want to scare any away ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I can't remember the last time I wore a skirt so I guess I'm safe although I know you probably have a *trick *or two up your sleeve.


----------



## Gr3iz

I know you're not *thick *as a brick. You know what I meant, young lady ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes indeed I *think *I do.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *thunk *you might ... ;-) Now, where were we?


----------



## Cookiegal

*Thank *you for thunking what I was thinking.


----------



## Gr3iz

In the *shank *of the evening, we can do more than thinking or thunking ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Be sure to bring a *hanky *in case some tears are shed.


----------



## dotty999

hopefully not for some hanky *panky*!


----------



## Gr3iz

What if I *pinky *swear that nothing will happen? Don't mind the crossed fingers on the other hand ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

My fingers are quite *dinky*


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess mine are *kinda *large ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It takes all *kinds*........


----------



## dotty999

Great *minds* think alike


----------



## Gr3iz

Several *dimes *for several dozens ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Great *dames *always have great minds. No, I didn't mean Great Danes!


----------



## RT

Great minds are behind great *games* too!


----------



## dotty999

Some could cause *gales* of laughter!


----------



## Gr3iz

We're certainly having a *large *time now!! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah you are until I *barge *in.


----------



## dotty999

I'm not *brave *enough to state what I really think!


----------



## Gr3iz

You can tell me. I'll take it to the *grave *with me ...


----------



## Cookiegal

You mean the grave in the nice *grove *over there by the water?


----------



## dotty999

The one you could only access if you *drove* there?


----------



## Gr3iz

It's not in a very *overt *location, is it?


----------



## Cookiegal

No you have to wade through a lot of tall grass *cover *to get there.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda makes one wonder what sort of creature may *cower *there in the dark ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hear there are zombies that *tower *over the grave at night.


----------



## dotty999

Pehaps beneath a leafy *bower*


----------



## Cookiegal

You'd probably need a good *mower *to get through the grass to get to the bower.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll bet there are a fair number of *worms *around there, too!


----------



## Cookiegal

The worms tend to hand around the *moors*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps they'd enjoy a nice *s'more*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I've never see a worm in a *store *before.


----------



## dotty999

I bet you've never seen a *stork *either


----------



## Gr3iz

Most stores don't *stock *storks. You need to go to a specialty stork store.


----------



## Cookiegal

I would hate to get *stuck *in a store that doesn't stock sticks or storks.


----------



## Gr3iz

For just a few *bucks *more, you can get sticks for your storks at the Stick & Stork Shack.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but you really need to have all your *ducks *in a row for that to work.


----------



## Gr3iz

Throw in a *dusky *moorhen or two, and you've really got something! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Do they smell a tad *musky* ?


----------



## Gr3iz

Not as bad as a *Husky *after a dogsled race ...


----------



## Cookiegal

They pick up an odour from the corn *husks *they lay on to keep warm.


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you *shuck *the corn first?


----------



## Cookiegal

Would a woodchuck *chuck *wood if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Gr3iz

What kind of *chick *even asks questions about the chucking habits of rodents? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Wait I have to *check *to see if someone hacked into my account to post that. It wasn't me, I swear, it wasn't me.


----------



## dotty999

You fibber! What a *cheek*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll ignore that comment since it's time for holiday *cheer*!


----------



## dotty999

But I find it such a *chore!*


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe if you joined a *choir *you would be in a more festive mood.


----------



## Gr3iz

If she doesn't get in a festive mood, we may need to sit her in the naughty *chair *facing the corner! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Well! *chain* me to the railings and throw away the key until Christmas!

You may be interested to know I'm going to a Carol singing get together within the hour set around the Christmas tree in my local neighbourhood. The weather is cold and blowing a gale and no doubt I'll be blown off my feet and end up with pneumonia at the very least! I must be mad! Ho Ho oh no!


----------



## Cookiegal

Dont *panic *Dotty. It probably won't be as bad as you think.


----------



## Gr3iz

She does *paint *a gruesome picture, does she not? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I just hope she didn't *faint *from the cold.


----------



## Ciberblade

Thankfully there was a *saint *to save her!


----------



## Cookiegal

I saw that guy jump off the *train *and scoop her up to save her.


----------



## Ciberblade

It was so heroic, a *cairn* was built in his honor.


----------



## Cookiegal

I saw the *crane *that was there helping to build it.


----------



## dotty999

I thought I saw an old *crone* keeping watch!


----------



## Gr3iz

Someone was taking pictures with a *drone *flying over the scene ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I think the drone *drove *the old crone away.


----------



## Ciberblade

The drone was being too *overt*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Something kids everywhere *covet*! ;-)


----------



## RT

There must be a *coven* of kids that worship certain drones...
you know, the ones just out of Santa's price range


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah kids don't want Easy Bake *Ovens *any more, they want expensive electronics!


----------



## RT

Some of them want something that makes a lot of *noise*, which will be a short lived thing when the parents tire of the fun that kid is having


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah they might find themselves with a *noose *around their neck.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I'd rather a *spoon *down my throat!


----------



## RT

Surely not the whole spoon! 
Rather a *scoop* of something tasty (like ice cream) delivered via the spoon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Who would *stoop *so low? ;-)


----------



## RT

I would so stoop, when in the mood! 

Though there are various *tools* for tasty food delivery, Homer Simpson, in rare moment of confusion, said of the spoon:
_"Marge, where's that... metal... dealy... you use to... dig... food?"_

__


----------



## Cookiegal

It's a shame because Marge *toils *so hard to cook for Homer the least he could do is remember what a spoon is.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now there is some *solid *logic! ;-)


----------



## Ciberblade

Maybe he'd remember what a spoon is if it came with some *dolci*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or if Dotty were to play a *dolce *lullaby to lure him closer, then bopped him on the head with a mallet! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Or just give him a drink *laced *with something that I'll leave to your imagination.


----------



## Gr3iz

You think he might get <expletive deleted>-*faced*? ;-)


----------



## Ciberblade

The whole situation sounds like a *farce*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just another *caper *that springs up on occasion around here ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

We should erase the *paper *trail of our antics here.


----------



## Gr3iz

As is, anyone could *recap *our meanderings here for the past several years ...


----------



## dotty999

I've *paced *up and down whilst trying to remember my meanderings!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure your heart *raced *when you paced.


----------



## dotty999

I was* faced* with a dilemma for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you *fared *well!


----------



## Ciberblade

Hope it didn't make you *feral*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I think she met her *fears *with grace.


----------



## Gr3iz

And shear determination! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope she *heard *us.


----------



## dotty999

I *dread* to think what else was said behind my back!


----------



## Gr3iz

I think someone said something about a cow's *udder*, but I may have misremembered.


----------



## Cookiegal

You'd better be careful Mark or Dotty might get her *adder *to bite you.


----------



## Gr3iz

If I hadn't *cared *about her, I would not have been looking out for her best interests! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not sure she'll think it's caring when she *reads *the udder remark.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wasn't trying to *scare *here off, or anything, I just thought I had seen something. I may have been mistaken ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I like the fact we *share *our thoughts with friends here


----------



## Gr3iz

Switching *gears *here, have you got New Year's Eve plans?


----------



## dotty999

None whatsoever so I guess I'll stay home and watch the *grass* grow!


----------



## Gr3iz

As the party *rages *on, I'll be sawing logs! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

By the time you return there may be *pages *of responses.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope I've got enough *spare *time to catch up afterward ...


----------



## dotty999

It's worth making time to find something may *spark* your interest


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure! *Shark *week never really tooted my horn ...


----------



## Cookiegal

*Heark *the Herald Angels sinnnnggg...... OK I"ll stop singing now.


----------



## dotty999

Thank goodness! you nearly gave me a *heart* attack!


----------



## Cookiegal

And here I thought it was a *treat *for you all.


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought it was *great*! But, I think I'm tone deaf ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it brought Dotty to *tears *and not in a good way.


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe we can arrange to *roast *one of the (ir)regulars? She may enjoy that. Unless, of course, it were she who was being roasted ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll raise a *toast *to that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Where/when do we *start*?


----------



## Cookiegal

Right away and just follow the *stars*.


----------



## Gr3iz

That one *rates *a "Huh?" ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It was just to *tease *you.


----------



## Gr3iz

You *beast*, you! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Now I've got *tears *in my eyes.


----------



## Gr3iz

From laughing so hard? You know you're tops in my *heart *... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I wish I could *reach *out and give you a hug for that remark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like someone may have had one too many cups of good *cheer*! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

*Here's* looking at you. Down the hatch.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pace yourself. *There *is plenty of time! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

So what's the *theme *of this New Year's Eve Party?


----------



## Gr3iz

My fun *meter *is about shot these days. I'll likely be snoozing through the festivities ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't let that *deter *you from having a good time before the snooze.


----------



## RT

Whot festivities? It's only the start of a new decade.
If I'm not there already, about to *enter* _The Twilight Zone_, it's a marathon on the TV.... on every channel... seems like it's been on for decades...


----------



## Gr3iz

It's actually the end of the decade. The first year was 1, therefore the end of the first decade was 10. The *trend *to call the year ending in 0 the start of a decade/century was the reason so many people called 2000 the start of the new century/millennium. Actually, 2000 was the last year of the 2nd millennium or 20th century.

Happy New Year, anyway!!! ;-)


----------



## RT

Well, leave it to Mark to be so *stern* with his ones and zeros, you'd think he was some sorta binary computer type kinda guy


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm more *inert *than that, Randy. It has just always been a bit of a pet peeve, of sorts ...


----------



## RT

Point made, and I agree!
take no offense Mark, for none is meant, there's no *finer* guy to joke with than you!

OK, there are others that are adequately humerous ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank, Randy! I needed that. I just *fired *my publicity manager ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

And I just *hired *him.


----------



## Gr3iz

Beware! He doesn't have a *shred *of decency! ;-)


----------



## RT

I heard he wears a *dress*, female under garments, makeup and a wig in private!


----------



## Cookiegal

Then I shan't *press *him for a date.


----------



## RT

well, you could dress up as a dude...see what happens...
and I apologize in advance, just a Scarecrow passing the time...
not one of those* pervs* ya read about in the news


----------



## Gr3iz

My old lady used to *serve *papers to people like you in her position as process server! ;-)


----------



## RT

you mean people like _Moi?_
I've managed to avoid that process *every* time 
(accused but never convicted )


----------



## Gr3iz

Good! I'd hate to have to *sever *ties with you for false accusations!


----------



## RT

No worries, but methinks one or the other 'round here has a *fever*...
Do my eyes deceive me - or you, Mark, miss-typed your signature code for smiley guys, like so:
;-)
and somehow it transformed into an actual TSG smiley guy!
: cool :


----------



## Cookiegal

I guess he made a mistake although it's *never *happened before.


----------



## Gr3iz

Fat fingers strike again! Quoth the *raven*, nevermore ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Nah, to the fingers... it's just your keyboard is too small 
When this game goes to the *grave* on the 526th page , no one will even know what's gone on before


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe I can blame spilling *grape *Nehi on the keyboard? ;-)


----------



## RT

Sure you can! I won't *argue*!
I prefer the orange Fanta on special occasions, it's great at messing up keyboards


----------



## Cookiegal

I think his keyboard just went *rogue *is all.


----------



## Gr3iz

I may have been too *rough *on it ...


----------



## Cookiegal

You probably pounded it for too many *hours*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I'll just *brush *that one aside, _assuming _you're still referring yo my keyboard! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I *shrug *my shoulders at that one. Whatever could you mean?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll not *crush *anyone's pristine image of your virtues and move on to another topic ... It's a bright, sunshiny day out there today! At least around here it is ...


----------



## Cookiegal

After I *scrub *my eyeballs I'll be better able to appreciate the bright sunshiny day here as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, I know. Scraping off that *crust* that accumulates overnight can be time consuming! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah *trust *me, that stuff is hard to dislodge.


----------



## Gr3iz

like scraping a *rusty *old tool found in the yard ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Watch you don't stub your toe if you *strut *around a yard full of rusty tools.


----------



## Gr3iz

I like wearing *stout *shoes outside ...


----------



## Ciberblade

If you didn't, you'd probably *spout *things of all sorts.


----------



## Cookiegal

Especially after it *pours *rain you might spout some fungus under your toenails.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe what was meant was spouting some vulgar *prose*, as opposed to pleasant poetry ... ;-)


----------



## RT

True *poets* can spout pleasantly, with rhyme and reason.
While others spew limericks vulgarly, that you feel no ease in.

While sonnets and pedantic are some of the styles,
Others are meant to give you smiles 

Now, I'm no poet of practical use,
for my hero is Dr Suess!


----------



## Gr3iz

That 'splains why you're always such a good *sport*! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

He's such a good sport who knows all the *ropes*.


----------



## RT

Knows the ropes?
Nah, sometimes I'm *prone* to tie myself in knots, but thanks to you folks I'm sure I can rely on your help to escape


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope you don't eat a *prune *while tied up in knots or, well, let's just say it won't be pretty.


----------



## Gr3iz

That is one show I'd like not to see in a *rerun*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I think they would be crazy if they *reran *it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like someone who would stick their heads deep in *terra *firma ...


----------



## Cookiegal

They should *tread *softly on the terra firma.


----------



## RT

Yes, and we all should go forth *armed* with that knowledge


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm the *media *will spread it all over the place.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I'm the *media *will spread it all over the place.


That's right! You be the media that spreads it! 

However I'm the first to *admit* I often leave out words that totally changes the meaning of what I meant to post, much to my chagrin...

('S alright, we know whatcha mean  )


----------



## Gr3iz

If there were an *audit *of mis-posts, I'd probably be right up there! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Sometimes I wish we had *audio *here......and sometimes glad we don't.


----------



## RT

Well you nearly read my mind there, o'Gal of Cookies, it could be a double edged sword if we were speak our thoughts *aloud* but the game would proceed (or end _>gasp<_ ) in a swift manner, I'm quite pleased with the current format!

(aren't chat rooms sort of passé nowdays? :barefoot: :shrug


----------



## Cookiegal

We do have *loads *of fun though just the way we are.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> We do have *loads *of fun though just the way we are.


Indeed we do... _THAT's_ a given omitted...
so it's good to know I'm not alone, there...
this game makes me actually do the LOL (that thing you've seen online from time to time,) when there's a* salvo* of witty comments...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, the atmosphere here is supercharged with a lot of *volts *at times.


----------



## Gr3iz

I keep a supply of nuts and *bolts *for when I bust a gut laughing! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You should also keep a good supply of *belts *on hand for when that happens.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd need *steel *belted radials to hold all this in! ;-)


----------



## RT

Aw, man, I bet maybe you could design some contraption based on the work of Nikola *Tesla, *and be much more comfortable, if not a little bit wired


----------



## Gr3iz

There's a lot more at *stake *when you're messin' around with 'lectricity! ;-)


----------



## RT

Or as our dear Dotty calls it - electrickery 
Referring to the *beast* of the bill we all get surprised with from time to time


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially when a *blast *of Arctic air comes down from Canada ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not one to *boast *about the Artic air.


----------



## Gr3iz

One needs to have the proper attire, different *coats *for different temperatures ...


----------



## RT

After this region (Mark included) has enjoyed a pretty mild January, mild enough to have windows open at times, winter's blast is now reminding us it ain't over yet...with temps plunging into the teens..
I'm kinda *sorta* chilly this morn, long john's and maybe a sweater will be indoor attire here


----------



## Cookiegal

We just had another winter *storm *that dumped about 8 inches of new snow on us and it's been extremely cold although today is a bit warmer. No danger of my igloo melting any time soon.


----------



## RT

I sometimes feel silly complaining about cold weather, when many that post here live in northern latitudes and a *frost *is quite normal.
It must seem laughable that in the southern US, a mere 1/2 inch of icy snow will paralyze the region, closing business and schools...
While in the northern parts life goes on as usual...

But elevation is a factor here... in the valley we once had 8 inches of snow, but I went to the nearby mountains and there it was 22 inches 
Got stuck in the snow, pulled the hub cap off my front wheel drive car...
Where's the snow shoes when ya need 'em? 

It sure was a beautiful winter wonderland though...


----------



## Cookiegal

In Newfoundland they just got almost obliterated with 30 inches of snow! I hope they have enough food because they won't be getting to the *store *any time soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope they don't come down to time to *roast *the boots! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I think they should have enough bread to at least make *toast *for a while.


----------



## dotty999

I like to *start* my day with a tasty full English breakfast


----------



## Gr3iz

That rates 4 stars in my book! ;-)
(Take your pick!)


----------



## Cookiegal

Here, I made some *tarts *in the hopes of getting this game going again.


----------



## Gr3iz

When I first read this, I thought you said you made some *farts*! I was wondering why you might announce something like that, but now I see I was wrong ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

The *first *ingredient in my tarts is farts and it gives them an aromatic aura that is pleasing and tempting to even the most descriminating of palates not to mention they attract a lot of flies.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> The *first *ingredient in my tarts is farts and it gives them an aromatic aura that is pleasing and tempting to even the most descriminating of palates not to mention they attract a lot of flies.


I doubt anyone would* frisk* you if there were flies around!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just one of the *risks *you take wen trying to be the best at something! ;-)


----------



## RT

I'll just *skirt* around some of these issues, but point out if there are flies around your food, they probably won't eat enough that you'd notice


----------



## Cookiegal

Is there a good *trick *to keep the flies off my food?


----------



## Gr3iz

Put the food on a trailer being towed around a *track *at 125 MPH? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

At that speed the trailer might *crack *though.


----------



## Gr3iz

It may *creak *a little under the weight and strain, but I don't believe it will crack ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Still it would *freak *me out if it creaked.


----------



## Gr3iz

What if I *faked *the noise? Would that still bother you?


----------



## Cookiegal

No but then I'd just call you a *faker*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, one thing you can count on me not being, a *fakir*! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Then I guess a *friar *is out too?


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think he would be happy if you called him a *fairy*.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Hairy *I may be, fairy I be not at all! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You could be a hairy, fairy if you want to split *hairs*.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would not be something I'd be proud to *share*!


----------



## RT

Don't mean to sound *harsh*, but there's something about the idea of a hairy fairy creeps me out ... just doesn't seem right...


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a *sharp *observation, Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

Randy should definitely not keep his observations under *wraps*.


----------



## Cookiegal

His observation was so sharp I saw a *spark*.


----------



## dotty999

He could observe a *shark *miles away


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if he'd notice *Shrek *sitting on his chest?


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe if there was also a *sheik *on his chest.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, Shrek and a sheik riding their *bikes *up and down his left leg?


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't think he'll notice anything while he *bakes *in the mid-day sun out in the cornfield.


----------



## Gr3iz

There's a lot at *stake*, but I believe the dusting of snow we had overnight may reach him by evening ...


----------



## Cookiegal

You're lucky you had a mere dusting. We've had more snow than you can *shake *a stick at and it's still coming down. This storm started yesterday and is supposed to continue into Saturday.


----------



## dotty999

I like snow, it's a *shame* we don't see it often enough


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd be happy to *share *it with you if I could easily ship some out.


----------



## RT

Uh, I'm just sayin' ... that Dotty provided me with the next play ... she doesn't *horse *around when it comes to this game, she got a BOGO with her last post


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure I don't know what you mean,  perhaps I'll resort to using *Morse *code then you wouldn't have a clue!


----------



## DoggosTacos

I'm just gonna *Mosey* on in here.


----------



## Cookiegal

Look a *nosey *new member. 

Sorry, couldn't resist. Welcome to TSG.


----------



## Gr3iz

Almost stuck your own nose in the *noose *that time ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

That's what happens when new members run *loose *around the site. 

I do hope they understand the humour and that's the way this is all intended. Everyone is fair game.


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd probably feel like a real *louse *if you've scared them away for good! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe they will come over to my *house *for a cup of coffe and I will make them feel more welcome.


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet a few *hours *in your lovely company would make anyone feel right at home!


----------



## Cookiegal

I will *shout *out an invitation for you all to come over.


----------



## Gr3iz

If I were anywhere near *those *parts, I surely would!


----------



## Cookiegal

It's not my fault you *chose *to live in the wrong country.


----------



## RT

It's true he's not a '*hoser'*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll admit, there are *worse *places to live, but not many ...


----------



## RT

Count yer blessings, *roses* don't grow just anywhere, ya'know 

And welcome
*@DoggosTacos*
jump right in any time!


----------



## Gr3iz

And you can't find a *posse *just anywhere, either ...


----------



## RT

But you can get an old time style picture made while you're *posed* as a posse member, but some would say you were framed


----------



## Gr3iz

That's not really my *speed *...


----------



## RT

...nor mine, but I know of some guys that drive big ol' 4 wheelin' *Jeeps* with giant tires ... that would be glad to join a posse.
(I guess)


----------



## Gr3iz

Do they chase *sheep*? (Wonder what they do if they catch 'em?) ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope they don't chase the sheep you count to help you *sleep*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah! Those *leaps *and bounds turn to heaps and mounds -- of lamb chops! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I thought you were going to say *heaps *and mounds of lamb poop.


----------



## dotty999

*Spare *me that thought wont ya


----------



## Cookiegal

Awww....*share *and share alike.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would have been pretty *harsh*! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It would have been worse than a muddy *marsh*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially if you have to *march *through it!


----------



## Cookiegal

There would be a lot of it if they're on a *ranch*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Use a *crane *to put in a bridge over the worst parts ...


----------



## RT

And a job well done there, very sturdy, esp considering the *acres *it must span here!


----------



## Gr3iz

It looks like it is heading up into outer *space *at first, but the ride down is even more fun! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

We need to add a bit of *spice *to this thread.


----------



## RT

...we could list all our *vices* ... 
Uh, wait, maybe that's not such a good idea


----------



## Cookiegal

It's probably better not to *voice *them, or type them either.


----------



## Gr3iz

I fear you would* evict *me if I were to reveal a fraction of my past ... ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

That may be* twice* as bad.... being evicted and to hear some scary stuff from your past.


----------



## RT

Could result in a *witch* hunt...
Heard that usually ends up with _everyone_ being guilty of _something_...

Cookiegal probably knows the TSG rules enough to quote section, sub-section, paragraph, and article that such will not be tolerated here, lest she smite thee down with her super powers


----------



## Gr3iz

I may need a *winch *to hoist me out of the dungeon I'd be placed in. I'm not sure the statute of limitations has expired on some of my past exploits ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be a *cinch *to check on your "criminal" history here but I think it's best to look to the future.


----------



## Gr3iz

I may have multiple *chins*, but there are no records of my past, other than traffic infractions. One motto I live by is "Trouble is when you get caught!" ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Then why is there a *chain *around your ankle?


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, that, ummm ... I picked that up at a dude *ranch *one time. I put it on and could not seem to get it off again ...


----------



## Cookiegal

You may have to *reach *out to the dude who was chained to you for help with that.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure I'd want to. There was a big *cheer *when he left ...


----------



## RT

..hopefully you're beyond his *reach* now...


----------



## Cookiegal

He's probably sprawled on the *beach *somewhere basking in the sunshine.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure beats having his own *cable *TV show!


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps he'll start playing *table* tennis


----------



## Gr3iz

Can't *blame *him, now can we?


----------



## Cookiegal

He's could be in the forest hiding amongs the *maple *trees.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope it's not the forest that *plane *crashed into ...


----------



## RT

...well who *plans* to be there when that happens?


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I'd rather walk the *plank *on a pirate's ship!


----------



## RT

I 'bout drew a *blank* at how to respond to that!


----------



## Gr3iz

You _blink _around here and the thread has taken a hairpin turn to the left ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Or the right ... some turn a *blind* eye to those 180º skids, Mark.
But it's part of the course.

(uh, there's a really bad sorta pun in there, and I apologize  )


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't believe those clouds up there are *lined *with silver ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't believe anything has a silver *liner*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Except Granny's hair! Ooooh, I'm gonna be sent to the lion's den with *liver *underwear for that one! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not a granny but I may just send you down the *river *in a canoe without a paddle anyway!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm game! I was planning a *drive *down that way soon anyway ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It would probably be faster if you *drove *though.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I would have *loved *the scenery of the river trip!


----------



## Cookiegal

That is if you had *lived *to see it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Who would I possibly have *riled *up to the point of wanting me to vanish?


----------



## Cookiegal

It wasn't my idea to *drill *a hole in the canoe.


----------



## Gr3iz

If I were to *grill *you in front of a 75 Watt light bulb, would you change your tune? Spill your guts? Sing like a canary? Squeal like a -- well, you get the picture ...


----------



## Cookiegal

You could find the Holy *Grail *and I still wouldn't do any of those things.


----------



## Gr3iz

So, you're not the *frail*, helpless female you portray here, then ... ;-)
(I almost got that out with a straight face ...)


----------



## Cookiegal

I come from a long *trail *of strong women, I'll have you know.


----------



## Gr3iz

You can tell me all about it ... *later*.


----------



## RT

Careful, lest Cookie whips out her* taser *... strong women tend to pack high voltage ones, they don't mess around.


----------



## Gr3iz

Why do we always seem to *steer *the conversation towards the S/M tendencies of others? ;-)


----------



## RT

I dunno about the "we" part, but some aim to please, and some aim to *tease*


----------



## Gr3iz

And some like to squeeze! Sorry. the *heat's* getting to me ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Too much heat makes some* sweat*, it's tough to be cool as a cucumber in this game...


----------



## HOBOcs

It's all about the *mates* you play with.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's a good thing the *caste *system doesn't come into play here. I wouldn't know who to bow down to, other than the Cookie Monster ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Hmm...
well there's Dotty... some sort of queen, Namer of this here Game... she always adds a bit of hot* sauce* to the mix


----------



## Gr3iz

She never does *cease *to amaze and amuse me! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I find it amusing when you guys *chase *her around.


----------



## dotty999

I just love those* chaps*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet we could put Karen through her *paces*, too ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I dunno about that. I'm not a very good *pacer*.


----------



## Gr3iz

We just wanted to see how you *stack *up, so to speak ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

What does my stack have to do with the word pacer?


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps I should just *creep *away slowly ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure your *peers *are ashamed of you making such a mistake.


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you be so kind as to help me remove the *spear *hanging out of my back?


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it will hurt too much. All I can do is shed some *tears *for you.


----------



## Gr3iz

My life's at *stake *and all you can do is watch and cry? You're a big help in a crisis ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Well it's difficult to watch someone in that *state*.


----------



## Gr3iz

As hard as it is to *stare *at that one, imagine *being* that one! ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Who *cares!* ..... Mark don't get us wrong... we do... really!


----------



## Gr3iz

I shall just *brace *myself for the onslaught, then ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Sounds like ya outta make a *break* for it!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd rather *wreak *havoc on my way ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Please don't *wreck *anything on your way.


----------



## Gr3iz

Er, pay no attention to those holes in the wall. If anyone needs me, I'll be up that proverbial *creek* with no visible means of propulsion ...


----------



## dotty999

I'll just* creep* past and pretend I didn't see you


----------



## Gr3iz

I just wish to keep the *peace*, my dear ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe I can extend an olive branch and offer you a glass of some *cheap *wine?


----------



## Gr3iz

And maybe I can cook up a few of these *perch *I caught in the creek ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Were you able to *reach *as far as Cripple Creek to catch them?


----------



## Gr3iz

I sat on the *beach *and watched the ferry go by. It was impressive ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope you brought a *peach *with you to eat.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now that really *chaps *my hide! I knew I'd forget something ...


----------



## RT

...shouldda brought a bag of *chips*, stashed in your fanny pack


----------



## Gr3iz

The *clips *broke and it falls around my knees and trips me ... <sigh>


----------



## RT

hope that trip doesn't give you the *limps*, but I have an extra walking cane if ya need it


----------



## Gr3iz

My *limbs *are intact, thank you ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Be careful you don't slip in that *slime *on the floor.


----------



## Gr3iz

The *tiles *do get slippery, don't they? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I could tell some *tales *about slipping and sliding on tiles.


----------



## dotty999

Reminds me of a holiday I spent in *Wales*


----------



## Gr3iz

Did you have a *whale *of a good time? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure she did the *whole *time she was there.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder how she'd do if the steering *wheel *was on the wrong side of the car. Oh! She should be used to that already ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I can cope with anything even driving inn high *heels*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I sure hope you don't *sleep *in those high heels.


----------



## Gr3iz

It may be wearing the heels that *helps *her sleep.


----------



## Cookiegal

I would think they might get caught in her *plush *blanket though.


----------



## Gr3iz

You think the heels may break off *flush *with the bottoms of the shoes?


----------



## dotty999

If that happened it could cause me to* blush*


----------



## Cookiegal

If it happened to me it would give me the *blues *for sure.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps we could find a coat of *sable *to make you feel better?


----------



## Cookiegal

I would put you on *blast *if you did that. Faux fur all the way.


----------



## Gr3iz

You think I could afford a real one? The *beast *is safe around me. ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Well when it comes to moi it's the *least *you should spend.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be so cheap, you'd think I *stole *it ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd leave no *stone *unturned to find out how much you paid for it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just how *often *do you do this sort of investigation?


----------



## Cookiegal

About as often as I listen to a *tenor *sing classical music.


----------



## Gr3iz

<scribbling *notes *on pad> And how do you feel about opera?


----------



## Cookiegal

I prefer *tunes *of the country and soft rock genres.


----------



## Gr3iz

Be my *guest *to take all the yodeling cowboy music you want! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I *guess *you don't like country music?


----------



## Gr3iz

Not particularly. I have more of an *issue *with calling Rap music! Give me some good old, down home blues any day! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure a lot of *users *here like the blues but I'm not crazy about it. I do agree on the Rap not being music though.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's why they make chocolate and vanilla, which would *usher *in a completely different discussion.


----------



## RT

There's more than a *shred* of evidence to support that observation


----------



## Gr3iz

I've *heard *it could be expanded to the Coke vs. Pepsi conflict or the Chevy/Ford wars as well. I've actually been very brand loyal to many specific brands. I will not drink Pepsi nor buy a Ford! ;-)


----------



## RT

Now just because we are all friends, here's a personal note that just happens to line up...

My sister's wedded last name is now *Mader *...


----------



## Gr3iz

I wasn't trying to start a *smear *campaign ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Of course not, you were just trying to switch *gears*


----------



## Cookiegal

We still have a lot of snow in our yards and won't be mowing the *grass *any time soon.


----------



## RT

The leaves left lying over winter makes* scars* in my yard...
if I'd left that kiddie wading pool out it would have made a DYI crop circle


----------



## Gr3iz

Does it *scare *the neighbors to see a scarecrow in a kiddie wading pool? ;-)


----------



## RT

It's probably no more *scary* that some other things that _might_ have been seen or heard 'round here...

The fright will come when they have a mysterious unexplained crop circle appear in their fields over night...heh,heh...










I'm working to get that circle a bit more complex, it's pretty subtle for now


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> made a DYI crop circle


It would definitely be a first to see a Do Yourself It crop circle.   That would make for some *crass* grass.


----------



## RT

Oh, you are out of touch with current acronyms associated with certain phenomena...
*DYI*, (in this case) refers to the *D*ilithium/*Y*eti *I*nterfaced class of circles...so there's gotta be some Bigfoot prints around to make things even more mysterious.

A wet scarecrow in a kiddie pool, when glimpsed in pale moonlight, could well be mistaken for an under nourished Sasquatch making crop circles.

Some of those pranks are *scams *...
for great Halloween fun, it best to do yourself it, see what happens


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't forget to wear your *masks*! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

If you don't you could expect a *smack*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Like, lip-to-lip contact smack? I'd pack a lunch and a *snack *to enjoy that with you! ;-)


----------



## RT

Mark, if you could only *sneak* in another really subtle flirt...


----------



## dotty999

We were having a lip *speak* conversation doncha know


----------



## Gr3iz

I may need some ice *packs *(or a cold shower!) after that conversation! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You need to maintain at least 6 feet of *space *between you just the same. No cheating.


----------



## dotty999

That would certainly stop our *caper*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes you'd certainly be safe from any *raper*.


----------



## dotty999

Unless I'd had a few glasses of *perry*! 🥃


----------



## Gr3iz

That might just make you *merry*! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be nice if you would add a *berry *or two.


----------



## Gr3iz

What if we were on a *ferry *in the middle of the sound? It would be difficult to just pop into the nearest forest and pick some berries ...


----------



## Cookiegal

It's fine without the berries. If they're left out too long you will get *furry *stuff growing on them anyway.


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll just *hurry *through the extracurricular activities to get to the main feature ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

something hot? a *curry! *


----------



## Gr3iz

Along with someone *curvy*? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Can they have more than one *curve*?


----------



## Gr3iz

I would likely *curse *if they did not! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal *races *to get the ban button ready in case a curse is forthcoming.


----------



## Gr3iz

I shall *brace *myself for the forthcoming barrage! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You sound pretty *brave *despite what may be coming your way.


----------



## Gr3iz

You never know. I may *crave *attention, even negative attention ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Everyone here *raves *about the attention I give them.


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, indeed! I believe you deserve a *raise *for actions above and beyond ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I do hope my pay scale *rises *soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

My *spies *tell me that you really do deserve it! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I think so too but for some reason TechGuy always *shies *away from it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Offer him some *sushi*. If he doesn't like it, tell him it doubles as bait! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Just the smell of it may give me a *sinus *infection.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd rather get kicked in the *shins *than have that stuff in front of me ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Sounds like you two would have major *snits *if assorted sushi was the only item offered on a menu.


----------



## Cookiegal

You got that right Chuck. It *stuns *me how people can actually eat that stuff.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just the thought of that *turns *my stomach!


----------



## dotty999

I'd only feed it to the *terns*


----------



## Gr3iz

They can return it to their *nests *to feed their young ..


----------



## Cookiegal

They will leave no *stone *unturned to feed their young.


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe I can give one the rest of my *scone *...


----------



## Cookiegal

I wouldn't go to the *scene *as they night peck at you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps a few candy *canes *may prevent them from "pecting" at me ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Perhaps they might prefer a freshly shelled *pecan*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Aren't you a *peach*! Trying to protect me from those darn birds ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

*Peace*!


----------



## Gr3iz

That was a *cheap *shot! ;-)


----------



## RT

She's a *champ* at that sort of thing!


----------



## Cookiegal

I *chomp *at the bit to get in a cheap shot when I can.


----------



## Gr3iz

And I was just the cheap shot *chump *you had in your target today ... ;-)


----------



## RT

If she'd shot accurately, you'd be *mulch*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd better stop for *lunch *now, while I have a chance!


----------



## RT

Hope ya get something tasty to *munch* on


----------



## Gr3iz

A bit better than a *bunch *of bananas ...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Had a lovely *lunch. *
How's everyone?


----------



## Cookiegal

I had a *hunch *my aim was a bit off.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I need to fry chicken *chunk *for family dinner. I'll post if I do it well without too sweet


----------



## Cookiegal

There are a few *hunks *reading here who might light to taste your chicken dish Robbie.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Our *husks* are curiously that what Im cooking.


----------



## Gr3iz

Did you *shuck *some corn to go with that chicken?


Cookiegal said:


> There are a few *hunks *reading here


And then there's the rest of us ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> And then there's the rest of us ... ;-)


You and *Chuck *and RT are all on that list.


----------



## Gr3iz

Talk like that will have people believing you are just some *cluck *off the farm ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Don't offer to *pluck* her feathers whatever you do!


----------



## Gr3iz

I am so *lucky *you are here to warn me about these things! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be just *ducky *if someone would pluck my feathers.


----------



## Gr3iz

Get your *ducks *in a row and we'll see what we can do ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't have enough *bucks *to buy a bunch of ducks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, that just *sucks*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe if I sell some of my *socks*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Keep the socks, sell some *stock*. Cold feet are no fun!


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe I should just *stick *to my original plan and fluff up my feathers to show they are reading for plucking.


----------



## Gr3iz

They'd make a nice *stack *of feathers, indeed!


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't like to brag but many have found themselves *stuck *staring at them in all their glory.


----------



## Gr3iz

There are probably many who'd pay big *bucks *to stare at such a plumage! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

They'd probably throw out their *backs *carrying all of those bucks too.


----------



## Gr3iz

It will, however, be you who *basks *in the glory of the day!


----------



## Cookiegal

I have too many *tasks *to accomplish to bask in any glory today.


----------



## Gr3iz

So, you're saying that there's too much at *stake*?


----------



## RT

No one's going to *steal* any one's thunder here...


----------



## Gr3iz

Not unless (s)he were a real *beast*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Umm, well in case (s)he is, I offer some shiny *beads *as a token of peace... and a bit of music to soothe the savage breast.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if I could hide those beads in my *beard*?


----------



## RT

maybe so, if you haven't taken a *blade* to beard this year...


----------



## Cookiegal

There are some good *deals *on blades online these days.


----------



## Gr3iz

You can get anything online. I got a swing set with *slide *for my grandkids last year. Took about two days to build, but has given them hours of pleasure so far! ;-)


----------



## RT

Don't grandkids make you *smile*? 
Mine sure do


----------



## Gr3iz

*Life's* been better thanks to them!


----------



## Cookiegal

Just make sure they don't start any *fires *while playing.


----------



## Gr3iz

Then they'd require *first *aid ...


----------



## RT

Would a sprained *wrist* require second aid, if it were on your non-dominant arm?


----------



## Cookiegal

Perhaps but if you only *twist *it then it would be third aid.


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, how *witty*! ;-) Maybe it would just require a band-aid ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Or nothing at all if it were just a scratch from a *kitty*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Down here in the South, they'd say you were being *ticky*. Of course, up north we'd've said picky. Another variation in dialect ...


----------



## Cookiegal

My virtual kitty doesn't have *ticks*!


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be a slick trick if it did ... ;-)

Take your pick! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I might just *slink* away at the mention of ticks!


----------



## Gr3iz

That would *stink *if you left!


----------



## Cookiegal

It already *stunk *before she even got here.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think something with *tusks *left a large package outside the door ...


----------



## Cookiegal

You can use one of the 2" x 4" *studs *over there to remove that offensive package.


----------



## RT

Now hold on...it could be a case of spuds...with all the Mr Potato Head accessories!


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you going to be the one who *dusts *it for fingerprints?


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope it doesn't get too *dusty *using that stuff.


----------



## RT

When I was burgled some years ago, detectives left that stuff all over. Hard to rid of without a *sudsy* cleanser.


----------



## cwwozniak

Were you *fussy *about completely removing the residue?


----------



## RT

Well tried to be, Chuck. Still might find some residue in nooks and crannies.
What lights my *fuses *is that they made the mess without getting a single usable print other than mine, and have never gotten a clue as to the the fate of all the stolen stuff.
And it was a lot, they referred to it as the "big one" that month


----------



## Gr3iz

They wouldn't even hazard a *guess*, eh?


----------



## RT

Nope, after many years, clear there was no *genius* in the lot.
Nothing was ever found, much less returned.
An extensive list, with serial numbers, photos, and item descriptions..... 
 I need to stop reliving that....


----------



## Cookiegal

Hmmmmmmm......are we doing 6 letters now? 🥴


----------



## Cookiegal

I guess it would be hard to have a *guest *in your house with all that stuff missing.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless he has a *stage *in his living room and books a good band ...


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Hmmmmmmm......are we doing 6 letters now? 🥴


 *Egads! *What would I do without moderation, or you folks do without me to keep you on your toes? 🤕

Now Mark, I know I'm in trouble if I put on recordings of my old band, so conjuring a stage isn't hard.
And I wouldn't mind some of the $$$ we made back then, damn crooks can't steal my memories


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd have to install *gates *to hold back the crowds!


----------



## RT

Well, there was one time...could have used some "gates" powered by *Tesla*, not Bill


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't *tease *us with promises of a show when we can't go out to see it.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's like dangling a *steak *in front of a starving dog ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

That dog would *steal *the steak in a heartbeat!


----------



## RT

That's true! Had a steak on the counter, ready to cook, turned my back for a minute and the dog snatched it right off the *plate*!


----------



## dotty999

I know that's one of your *tales* as you don't have a dog


----------



## RT

You're right Dotty, but 'tis a true tale...I was dog sitting the *beast* for several days while the boy was moving house. Got rather attached, doncha know, but she had to eventually go home _>sigh<_


----------



## Gr3iz

The feeling of loss will *abate *with time ...


----------



## RT

It has, though the scars on my couch left by Marley serves as a reminder she fell victim to the road...
Now my heart *beats *when I dog sit Tula... who still thinks she's a lap dog, spoiled by the kids.
OK, I spoil her too


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes, with all the *seats *available, they always seem to want to occupy the same one you're in!


----------



## Cookiegal

Are those *tears *in your eyes Randy? You don't want to get your straw wet.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think the tears are from the *steam *leaking from the radiator ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I think he cooks his *meals *on the radiators.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure beats driving several *miles *to the nearest relative to eat ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Typical *males *looking for a good home-cooked meal somewhere else.


----------



## Gr3iz

You seem to think that's a bad thing. What *makes *it wrong? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It's because it *takes *someone else to cook it for them. Men should learn to cook for themselves.


----------



## Gr3iz

Most of the world's most famous chefs are male. And here, in our house, it is I who does 99.9% of the work to satisfy the appetites of the rest of the household, my old lady and her cousin and however many grandkids we've got here at the time. It's I who *bakes *the chicken, grills the burgers, boils the potatoes, not to mention buying all the food.
I had to (try to) teach my ex-wife how to cook. My current wife uses the smoke detector as a cooking timer! I know she worships me because she always used to provide burnt offerings! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Baking *cakes *is something I don't do because I'm not a cake eater.

BTW, I knew you cooked Mark, I was just joking.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've got cake *racks*, but don't use them to bake cakes. I cannot bake sweets. That was something I always left to my mother and my sister.

And, I knew that ... ;-) I was just in a verbose mood. I guess I'd read too much of Randy's ramblings ... ;-) No intense offended, RT!


----------



## dotty999

His ramblings could possibly *scare* some folk for sure!


----------



## Cookiegal

I think he's just looking to *score *with you Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

I'm not even gonna *store* that thought in my mind!


----------



## Gr3iz

We could always stage a *roast*, with Randy as the "guest of (dis)honor" ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

That would give a platform to *boast *about his conquests.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or *toast *his health.


----------



## Cookiegal

I would like to *taste *some of the food at the roast.


----------



## Gr3iz

Please eat in *haste *so that we may continue with the festivities ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe you could *teach *me how to eat faster.


----------



## Gr3iz

We can start with this delicious, juicy ripe *peach*!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not crazy about peaches but I would *reach *for an apple or a banana.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't think I've met many people that *cared *for apples over peaches ...


----------



## Cookiegal

When they're *cored *and you don't get the middle cruddy stuff they're delicious.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless you happen to *score *a Macintosh or Granny Smith, perhaps ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You seem to know the *ropes *when it comes to apples. I don't like the tart ones, my favourites are Gala and Empire. My real, real favourite are Honeycrisp apples but they cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## dotty999

I could easily go on an apple *spree* to taste as many varieties that I could find


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd like to see you climb the *trees *to get them.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be a sight to see! Funnier still would be if she were *treed *due to a hungry bear at the base of the tree! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

She would then need the help of one of you gallant gentlemen to be *freed *from the tree and potentially the clutches of the hungry bear.


----------



## Gr3iz

I shall *refer *you to my name. I may be that hungry bear ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps I could escape on the incoming *ferry!*


----------



## Cookiegal

Just make sure there's nothing *furry *on board!


----------



## Gr3iz

And, please make sure they do not serve *curry*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Would that make you *hurry *up and jump ship?


----------



## Gr3iz

It may cause me to *harry *the chefs a great deal!


----------



## Cookiegal

If you harry them too much you may find your soup a bit *hairy*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd be long out of my *chair *if someone brought me soup, hairy or not ...


----------



## Cookiegal

They might go so far as to *chain *you to your chair and make you eat the hairy soup.


----------



## Gr3iz

Would you please arrange for a *winch *to pull me out?


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll do anything with whatever I can find in a *pinch *to help you.


----------



## Gr3iz

I knew I could count on you to *pitch *in and help!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm hoping afer saving you you'd give me some *chips *to eat.


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer some tasty pork *chops*


----------



## Cookiegal

Some *chaps *prefer chops over chips but most chicks prefer chips over chops.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty *sharp *comment. I do prefer chops to chips, so Dotty and I will go enjoy dinner together ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Don't *share* too much info or we may be followed!


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be a *reach*, my dear.


----------



## Cookiegal

But chips are pretty *cheap *compared to chops.


----------



## Gr3iz

They take up less *space*, too, but that's not the point ...


----------



## RT

The point is ....
Uh, we must come up with some sort of *scale* to measure points...
or not.


----------



## Cookiegal

Well we'd better do it quickly before the food goes *stale*.


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, heads or *tails *...


----------



## RT

Clearly youse guys have never been to Tortuga...

Uh, me neither, but I clearly have to give a nudge to @valis because he's just another 5 letter word.

Tim, if you don't laugh , I'll park my broke down oil-tranny-radiator leaking truck in your drive-way and await the tow truck


----------



## Cookiegal

I think you knocked the wind out of his *sails *Randy.


----------



## Gr3iz

He's found the gift that *lasts*. An oil stain! ;-)


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Clearly youse guys have never been to Tortuga...
> 
> Uh, me neither, but I clearly have to give a nudge to @valis because he's just another 5 letter word.
> 
> Tim, if you don't laugh , I'll park my broke down oil-tranny-radiator leaking truck in your drive-way and await the tow truck


i would normally boo you here for a bad pun but I gotta admit I am at a loss....my apologies but please dont leak fluids on my driveway....


----------



## dotty999

This thread has gone off topic and I can't be bothered to get it back on track


----------



## valis

you have roughly 800 skazillion posts (again, rough estimate) so yeah, it is totally up to you my friend....


----------



## valis

does me STEALing your answer count?


----------



## Gr3iz

Since this is now pretty much an official SNAFU, I'll just *steel *myself to try to steer it back before Dotty has kittens ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

That's the *least *you could do.


----------



## dotty999

If he doesn't I may have to put him on a *leash* until further notice!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll have no *leads *on me ...


----------



## dotty999

I'd opt for *beads *methinks


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll let someone else go in my *stead *...


----------



## Cookiegal

But you have a beautiful white *steed *to get you there faster.


----------



## dotty999

That would certainly help him to gain *speed*


----------



## Gr3iz

If I could find a horn that *beeps *real loud, I can move those pesky pedestrians out of my way quicker!


----------



## dotty999

Some* peeps* you can't move at all!


----------



## Gr3iz

Most ofthem are more lke *sheep *and play follow the leader ...


----------



## dotty999

They need to* shape* up and go there own way


----------



## Gr3iz

It's a *shame *they can't figure that one out for themselves ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Right now they should all stay in their *homes *anyway.


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't get your *hopes *up. They are out there in full force!


----------



## Cookiegal

I know the *shops *are full now and not much social distancing.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps we can get up a *posse *and round up the miscreants! Socially distanced, of course ... ;-)


----------



## RT

valis said:


> i would normally boo you here for a bad pun but I gotta admit I am at a loss....my apologies but please dont leak fluids on my driveway....


Bad puns are a plus in this game, changing topics, straddling fences, changing horses in mid stream, confusion, _etc._ and so on and so forth...
We ain't all *dopes* here, doncha know, and I am unanimous in that!


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps we can *spend *a little time on that comment ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Well it certainly *opens* the door for further.....uh, comments ...as you put so diplomatically


----------



## Gr3iz

Around here it's something like: a *spoon *full of this and a shovel full of that! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Until someone *poops *on your parade.


----------



## dotty999

Leaving *pools* of, oh never mind!


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't *spoil *the surprise for newcomers now ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll be sure not to *spill *the beans.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll never cry over *spilt *beans ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Well, say you have a cheap flimsy paper plate filled with BBQ ribs and chicken, baked beans, corn on the cob....and that one scoop of slaw that just *tilts* the thing right over before you can sit down with it...


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe you need to keep some ceramic *tiles *around to hold the plates ... Insulation, too! No hot plates on the lap! ;-)


----------



## RT

Good idea! Much better than those styrofoam ones that *melts* in your hand


----------



## Gr3iz

It's kinda hard to *smile *when you're wearing your dinner ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Aww, no one will notice if ya don't make too much *noise* about it, plenty of napkins, social distraction,
just go back for a fresh plate - blame it all on some one else


----------



## Gr3iz

Just change one letter Randy ... ;-)


----------



## RT

OK Mark (oops again!)
To play off your word "smile" -

Just try to keeps the *flies* off your shirt


----------



## Cookiegal

They won't land if he *flees *the bees that are buzzing around him.


----------



## RT

I'll be fleeing on his *heels* to avoid stings by waspies and hornets!

Don't harm bees, this Earth needs them!


----------



## Gr3iz

Being allergic to bee stings, I'm one who *heeds *such warnings ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm allergic to several types of *weeds*


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm one who *weeps *when ragweed is around.


----------



## dotty999

I get rid of them with the utmost* speed* to stop them from multiplying


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if *sheep *would eat it?


----------



## Cookiegal

Probably if they were in *sheer *fear of having nothing else to eat.


----------



## Gr3iz

You think they'd eat anything if *there *was nothing else to eat?


----------



## RT

Surely not *trees*, _pe se, as such, etc. _and so on and so forth.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be something to *stare *at! Sheep climbing trees to get the best leaves ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure my eyes would *stray* to another area for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

What might it be that *traps *your attention?


----------



## Cookiegal

Probably the *party *going on at the neighbour's house.


----------



## dotty999

I have to admit *Marty* the neighbour sure is good looking!


----------



## Gr3iz

Is he *smart*, too?


----------



## RT

Likely *rates* up there near the combined smarts of The Three Stooges...
but I don't know the guy


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like a *great *guy to sell that oceanfront property in Oklahoma to ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

He doesn't look like a guy who would *treat *a lady properly though.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not considering the *tarts *I've heard he hangs around with ...


----------



## dotty999

He must be* stark* staring mad


----------



## Cookiegal

Be careful he doesn't *stalk *you Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

I'll keep a* stake* handy ready to bruise his ego!


----------



## Gr3iz

That would *steam *his chops!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure a steak to the heart would bring him to *tears*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can only speak for myself, but a good *steak *brings tears to my heart, too ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

You changed two letters Mark. 

Oh wait you should have highlighted steak instead of speak. I get it.


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought steak was your word ... Mea culpa ... All fixed ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't see anything fixed. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Gr3iz

You're using your admin powers for evil again, aren't you Cookie ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I didn't do anything.


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, I coulda sworn, but I won't ... ;-) 

Carry on ... Nothing to see here folks ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I wish I could have a good steak to *stare *at and eat right now.


----------



## dotty999

*Spare* me that thought as I'm hungry right now!


----------



## Gr3iz

I've got cow *parts *and pig *parts *and chicken *parts *in my refrigerators and freezers. I'm thinking perhaps some ribs today ...


----------



## Cookiegal

If you eat all of that there will surely be some *farts *in your future.


----------



## Gr3iz

There've been plenty in my past! A good *feast *and there will be more in the future! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Overeating can definitely bring out the *beast *in you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bring on the *meats*!


----------



## dotty999

*Stale *news for sure that I don't eat meats


----------



## Gr3iz

Sooner, rather than *later*, I'd starve to death without meat! What else is there to eat? ;-) Green is not a good color for food!


----------



## RT

Don't how'd you'd *react* if i told you I once made green eggs and ham, on purpose!
Because of that book, doncha know


----------



## Cookiegal

You need someone to *teach *you how to cook Randy.


----------



## RT

Huh. 
I'd take lessons from a Georgia *Peach, *if you know whut I mean
_(>wink wink, nudge nudge<)_
But you should try my *peach* cobbler, 'tis the season for fresh ones


----------



## Gr3iz

If not for meat, what would you grill on a fire on the *beach*?


----------



## RT

Reckon I'd grill up a *batch* o' the catch o' the day, 
or some Gulf Coast ribs.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mind if I *watch*?


----------



## Cookiegal

We could talk about this during one of our *chats *on Wednesdays.


----------



## Gr3iz

*That's* a thought!


----------



## RT

Well something went wrong this past Wednesday, the web address bar said *https *or some googly techno-thing.
_>Sigh<_ It's hard to know who to trust these days


----------



## Gr3iz

That's just one of the *paths *we may follow next week ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope Allan doesn't bring up his *maths *again.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure he'd feel that "*Them's* fightin' words!" ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I bear no *shame* in admitting Allan and I tied for last place, last time I played online.
He was worried about losing, told him he had competition in that respect


----------



## Cookiegal

Well you'd have competition because I'm always last when playing the *games*.


----------



## RT

Aww...join the club... at least *wages* weren't bet, it's all in good fun.... I guess...
_>sob, sniffle<_


----------



## Cookiegal

I *swear *it makes me swear at times!


----------



## Gr3iz

What's *worse *is, who always seems to win? I know it's not fixed, but ... ;-)


----------



## RT

With limited exposure to the live games, It is as fair as can be, James is just good.
Were it fixed, the *owner* of TSG would be top dog every time


----------



## Gr3iz

James may *renew *his title periodically, but it is, in fact, the owner who takes top honors most of the time! I actually won one last week! A first for me, I think ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Congrats Mark!
I led the board in Fibbage for about two questions the one time I played, but then dropped quickly.
BTW, I'm trying to figure your 5 letter response in that post, but it's OK.
Pausing game to chat about games doesn't break the rules


----------



## RT

Never mind I got it, you just didn't bold "renew" :0


----------



## Gr3iz

Did now ... Sorry!


----------



## RT

No need to be sorry, I voted for the 24hr period to *enter* an edit


----------



## Cookiegal

All I know is I *never *win.


----------



## RT

Well, don't fret, you're not a loser! Being *green *at the live games myself, am just a struggling participant


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd be happy to *greet *you if you attend next time. Last time wasn't so bad. I didn't win but I didn't come last either.


----------



## RT

That would be a *great *opportunity for you to continue to not be last 
I mean, were I there, you'd have no worries about that


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be a *treat *to win for a change though.


----------



## RT

If you did win, how would you *react?*


----------



## Cookiegal

I would *reach *for a glass of champagne to celebrate!


----------



## dotty999

That would certainly be full of good *cheer*


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be *sheer *madness! 😁


----------



## dotty999

Then you'd better *steer *clear of it!


----------



## Cookiegal

The price is too *steep *for me anyway.


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't lose* sleep *over it


----------



## RT

No worries Cookiegal, you won't be judged by your *peers* if you slip into champagne celebration mode, as a non-drinker of spirits  
I think champagne (the pricey good French stuff) should be brought out for both success and defeats...
Triumphs to celebrate, defeats to take the edge off failure...even though it wasn't your fault, just an unfortunate turn of fortunes' wheel.
And don't drink alone in either case


----------



## Cookiegal

No thanks, I'd rather just drink some juice made from *pears *instead.


----------



## RT

Ah, sounds refreshing actually,
but methinks you don't have this pear in mind, dunno. it's just some *phase* I've gone through...









which is grown to make a pear brandy...
but don't tell Brandy about that!


----------



## Gr3iz

It was nice of you to *share *that.


----------



## RT

Guess it *rates* up there with building a ship in a bottle...kinda hard to do and if you mess up, if things don't go or grow right, it means starting all over.
Next year


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, I wouldn't have the *heart *to tell you that the neighbor kid shot the bottle with a BB gun ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Oh, that pesky kid...but the BB bounced right off the thick bottle.
Obviously he didn't have one of those things that *Darth* Vader's boy has access to, else there would be roasted pears for all!
Prolly tasty too!


----------



## Gr3iz

Where on *Earth *did he get one of those thingies?


----------



## dotty999

I'll give you *three* guesses


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe it was dropped by an *egret *flying overhead.


----------



## Gr3iz

Was that something dropped through a *grate *when it fell?


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure it wasn't a *treat *the bird dropped.


----------



## cwwozniak

I would definitely be *irate *if it landed on my head.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure the bird *tried *to aim it at your head. That's what they do.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's much worse to get out after it has *dried *on your head ...


----------



## dotty999

I would have *cried* if that happened to me


----------



## Gr3iz

Imagine the poor *bride *upon whom it might fall! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

My *pride *would be hurt if it happened to me


----------



## Gr3iz

If I were there, I'd be sure to *drape *a coat, or something, over you ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder how Dotty might *repay *your kindness.


----------



## dotty999

Initially with some nice juicy *pears*


----------



## cwwozniak

Would you give them to him the pears in *pairs*?


----------



## Gr3iz

It matters not. I'd appreciate the *pains *she went through to get them.


----------



## RT

Well doesn't all that said above *paint* a pretty picture?


----------



## Gr3iz

I never claimed to be a *saint*! ;-)


----------



## RT

I will *stand* by your statement there my friend, but don't quote me on that


----------



## Gr3iz

Is this like "*hands *across the state", or something like that? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, I hope you're not up to something *shady*.


----------



## Gr3iz

What! Who? Me?!? I've got it made in the *shade*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Oh that's just a *phase *you're going through.
Things will get worse before they get better.
Lather, rinse, repeat


----------



## Gr3iz

Despite all my *pleas*, things do seem to repeat. With or without the lather and rinse ... <sigh>


----------



## dotty999

Don't lose *sleep *over it


----------



## Gr3iz

Through my *peals *of laughter I can honestly say I don't lose sleep over anything ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

You would if I gave you a few *slaps*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I could fit that into my *plans *... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

You would have to travel by *plane* for that to happen!!


----------



## Gr3iz

I will *place *my order real quick! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, did you have *ample *time to place your order?


----------



## Gr3iz

I *plead *incompetence. Procrastination strikes again! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Then you should do it now, without *delay*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe I've turned down the wrong *alley *...


----------



## cwwozniak

Did you make a *legal *turn to do so?


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought so. I was following this gorgeous babe eating a *bagel*. I thought it might have been Dotty ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Did you *amble* up to her to check if it was Dotty?


----------



## dotty999

He had *ample* time but chickened out!


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe he would have *leapt *to your side if he was sure it was you.


----------



## Gr3iz

I cannot recall my excuse. I've *slept *since then ...


----------



## dotty999

Nothing is worth losing *sleep* over


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm head over *heels *in love with sleeping! I could do it every day! In fact ... ;-)


----------



## RT

If counting *sheep* leads to sleep, I've yet to reach the end of the pasture.
What a large flock, where's Lil' Bo Peep?

Oh, wait - I think she lost her flock too


----------



## Gr3iz

Try picturing the sheep slipping on banana *peels *and see if that *helps *any ... ;-)

Take your pick!


----------



## RT

No fair!
Too many choices... by which I mean more than one. 

Going through a *phase, *so that helps to narrow it down.
I could have said phrase, but that's one letter too much for this game


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose *haste *is not a requirement of this game. Most fortunate! ;-)


----------



## RT

Aye, this comment could have waited for many days, but that's not the *least* of our worries...


----------



## Gr3iz

That just *tells *me that you're bored tonight, my friend ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Well, how'd ya know I haven't* slept* well in while ?
Sporadic, but I think I'm goimg under shortly.

Damn time change.
Doesn't mean a thing, just like the pictures on a Denny's menu.


----------



## Gr3iz

I would have just *swept *it under the rug if you hadn't sounded so guilty of something ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Perhaps he's been whispering *sweet* nothings in someone's ear


----------



## Gr3iz

Is he the kind of guy that would *tweet *sweet nothing? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

He probably is not the type of guy to pick his *teeth *in public.


----------



## Gr3iz

*There *is some truth in that, I hope ...


----------



## RT

Prolly used a whole *trees'* worth of toothpicks over time, but straws are easier to come by


----------



## Gr3iz

No need to go on a chopping *spree*, though ... ;-)


----------



## RT

No indeed, saw the results of that when I gave my nephew a hatchet for his birthday, told him "Now don't chop anything." duh 
He proceeded with all due *speed *to the inevitable 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahh, the *deeds* of youth ... ;-)


----------



## RT

You failed to bold your word play there, Mr newly appointed TA! 
Thus the *seeds* of doubt are sown...


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I was so tired from the *needs *of the family, for whom I had to cook the turkey, and all the trimmings, and then clean up afterwards ... <sigh>


----------



## cwwozniak

Drafting the help of the family with some of the chores could have *eased *your load.


----------



## RT

A job like that, doing everything, can certainly make one *tense* - both over the the meal and the clean up... kitchen sink duty without some help makes my back spasm quite painfully.


----------



## Gr3iz

That makes *sense*, but by that time most had scattered to the four winds, and I was left holding the bag (of trash, mostly) ... ;-)


----------



## RT

If it *eases* your burden, know that you are not the only one that has been left holding the bag 
Sometimes the kids help clean up, but when they've left I check their work, still have to rewash some things.


----------



## Gr3iz

If I didn't already own one, I'd have to go out and *lease *a dishwasher ...


----------



## RT

Always wished those kitchen *elves* would pull their weight more in that respect, but seems like they keep odd hours...


----------



## Gr3iz

If I could choose *seven *days/year for help, that would certainly be one of them!


----------



## dotty999

That could be quite an *event*


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a *tenet *of my life ...


----------



## RT

Did you ever *Tweet* about it?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sorry? Tweet? I'd just as soon wear a *tweed *suit! And I don't do suits!


----------



## RT

As a Scarecrow, it's really economical to makes a suit of *weeds, *depending the occasion
(and the season, of course)


----------



## Gr3iz

I would imagine a few *ewers *of wine might help in the construction ... ;-)


----------



## RT

A few* brews* doth make the hand maidens' sewing go faster


----------



## Gr3iz

I could *swear *I've heard that afore ... ;-)


----------



## RT

But were you *aware* that my grandaughter once rubbed my feet after a hard day of Scarecrowing?
Told her No - my feet stink! But she said "that's OK, I rub my Dad's feet too."
He was a cop.
She's in my will


----------



## Gr3iz

She ought to receive an *award *for an act such as that!


----------



## RT

She's certainly *aware *that I rewarded her for such


----------



## Keebellah

let's take *award* because *aware* has been reused and ask the *dwarf*


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps, for his insolence, we ought to toss Randy from the *wharf*? Nah ... He's a nice guy. Just a bit addled at times. ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think Randy would pop back to normal like in the cartoons if we rolled him *wafer *thin under a steam roller.


----------



## Gr3iz

They don't make cartoons like they used to. There are many *fewer *instances of flattening these days ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I will *defer *from making any kind of non-politically correct comment about that situation.


----------



## Gr3iz

Things were certainly *freer *back in the "good old days"!


----------



## RT

I can tell youse folks, even a mild *fever* can flatten a scarecrow.... enough to make legal tender, a temp tattoo, or maybe a collectable stamp.


----------



## Gr3iz

Show's to go ya! One just *never *knows, now, does one? ;-)


----------



## RT

That is true!
By golly, even now - I fear I hear a tapping, a gentle rapping, rapping at my chamber door....
Meh, prolly just some *raven* bringing some portent of doom and gloom... 
...if the bird has seen the evening news...


----------



## Gr3iz

I hate it when birds invade my safe *haven*!


----------



## RT

If you have bird woes obviously this Scarecrow is getting lax at the job 
I'll swoop by and *shave* a few feathers off the offending avians, no worries mate


----------



## cwwozniak

Please *share *with us your avian shaving experience.

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a pretty *brash *request!


----------



## RT

Well Chuck, since you asked, while I'm not one that *brags* about a job well done, I can say that Mark is bird free (but for those darned flocks of migrating starlings) and he probably needs a shave himself 

Hi Chuck and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I can say t hat there are no birds worm hunting in my lawn. Then again, with all the weeds, there's not much *grass *in my lawn, either ...

Mornin' Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

With the birds dispatched by Randy, at you should have no worries of a *gross *mess of bird poop to deal with.

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe I'll just plant the yard with *roses *...

Hey Chuck!


----------



## RT

cwwozniak said:


> With the birds dispatched by Randy,


 Not dispatched, no harm came to them birds, just scared them away, (one may have died of fright, but could be faking it )

So beware of an unknown *spore* that might be lurking in that rose garden, Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

At least it will likely not be *gorse *growing there ...


----------



## cwwozniak

But you may get a *surge *in dandelion growth.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps a touch of *rouge *would make them resemble something more desirable ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It would be kinda *rough *to apply rouge on each individual flower.


----------



## Gr3iz

I probably don't have the kind of *dough *it would take to buy that much, either!


----------



## HOBOcs

Painting them all would be a *tough* job


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't want to *touch *another paint brush! I make a mess!


----------



## RT

Certainly wouldn't want you to *botch* the job


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't want to end up having to *torch *the whole thing!


----------



## RT

That would be a sad *chore* indeed!


----------



## Gr3iz

And a hard core *roach *extermination method!


----------



## RT

They say roaches may even survive the *havoc* of a nuclear blast!


----------



## Gr3iz

You can't spell roaches without the letter from *chaos*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope I never find one in my order of *nacho *chips.


----------



## RT

Aw Chuck, you can handle it, being a *macho* man, extra crispy protein 
Had deep fried ants once...


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd need more than a lucky *charm *to try that ...


----------



## RT

Yeah, I know that'd be *reach* for some, but covered in chocolate resembled a Nestles' Crunch bar.
Cheaper too


----------



## Gr3iz

Did someone offer to *share *with you? Or did you go out intentionally searching for just such a treat?


----------



## RT

Might have been one of the *dares *I accepted... but I recall it was free sample.
Would do it again, but it's not on my shopping list


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps someone *bared *their -- ah -- soul to get you to do that ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Someone would need to hold the point of a *saber *to my chest to make me knowingly eat that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or hit you with a *taser *and stick 'em in your throat ... ;-)


----------



## RT

One might *react* rather badly at such treatment.


----------



## cwwozniak

I'm sure I would throw up without the need to *reach *for a bottle of ipecac.


----------



## Gr3iz

There may be some *aches *in the stomach there ...


----------



## cwwozniak

My face would probably turn an ugly *shade *of blue as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Something like that would be hard to *shake *...


----------



## cwwozniak

I would probably want to hide in some out-of-the-way *shack *until I felt and looked better.


----------



## Gr3iz

I was thinking that perhaps a *stack *of pancakes might help a bit ...


----------



## cwwozniak

A 24 oz Porterhouse *steak *would help a lot more.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, *speak *up! See if your wishes are granted. If so, I'll take one very rare!


----------



## cwwozniak

Well, if we each add six *packs* of a nice beer to our steaks, we will have us a couple of seven-course dinners.


----------



## Gr3iz

Make mine Coke Zero and I'll *smack *my lips!


----------



## RT

Chuck's idea is great! So if y'all could make room for one more at the carnivore table, let's all meet at *Mark's* place, when he thaws out


----------



## Gr3iz

We could try something new, like *shark *kabobs, perhaps?


----------



## dotty999

That wouldn't *spark* my interest for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

But, you can't *speak *from experience, can you?


----------



## RT

She might prefer tuna *cakes*, doncha know


----------



## cwwozniak

I definitely would not be in any condition to do jumping *jacks *after a meal like that!.

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Not the best for people with bad *backs *...


----------



## cwwozniak

I think I would cut some *slack *for people with bad backs.


----------



## Gr3iz

Even those from around the Great *Lakes *area?


----------



## RT

Slack should be cut for all bad backs, regardless of location.
No slack for *fakers *though.


----------



## cwwozniak

I see that someone used a six letter word in a five letter game.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think we can wipe his *slate *clean. It was pretty early in the a. m.! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I've commited worse sins on this site, so I guess I shouldn't get *salty *over his minor slip up.


----------



## Gr3iz

We shouldn't be to *hasty *...


----------



## RT

cwwozniak said:


> I see that someone used a six letter word in a five letter game.


Whoever is was should be banned for 24 hrs, or possibly life! 
Uh no, that's a bit harsh...
Release the hounds! Or the kraken! 

Anyway, who *hasn't* erred in some way here and there? 🤷


----------



## Gr3iz

I *wasn't* gonna say anything along those lines ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Aw, youse guys are just being too kind to a guy made of *straw*...

Good to know slack shall be cut now and again


----------



## Gr3iz

We wouldn't want to *waste *a perfectly good suspension on such an unworthy cause ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Hey man, mere TAs can't *steal* the thunder from Mods and Admins doncha know


----------



## Gr3iz

We mere mortals haven't got that authority. The best we can hope to do it *stall *things until they arrive.


----------



## RT

I certainly respect your humility Mark 


Gr3iz said:


> ~ ... ~ waste a perfectly good suspension ~...~ ... ;-)


Brilliant comment!
but Dang! I would have had some *tales* to tell otherwise...
to non-TSG folks, of course


----------



## Gr3iz

You could cut and *paste *some of these posts into a document, but they still won't believe you ... ;-)


----------



## RT

That document would grow by *leaps* and bounds, eventually made into a blockbuster cinematic event!
(according to my grand daughter/producer) Spielberg would be jealous


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd need *piles *of paperwork just to get the rights to use all these users' posts.


----------



## RT

Many *files *and posts have already been archived, just a matter of time 

Besides, you might be cast as the swashbuckling hero/villain...


----------



## Gr3iz

Such *lives *are not my style ... But, thanks anyway ...


----------



## RT

No prob, might offer the role to *valis,*
but Tim would likely refuse in less than polite words.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes, as he *dials *in your location on his user-finder and prepares a nasty surprise ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

It might take him some time to home in on you even under *ideal *conditions.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unless he manages to get the antennae *lined *up just right the first time ...


----------



## RT

..and filters out the noise that might *blend* in betwixt certain wavelengths...


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure the FCC would not turn a blind eye to this activity ...


----------



## RT

they likely wouldn't *blink* twice at it....
but still send some MIB's knocking at the door


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm practicing my *blank*, dumb look. Think I can fool them?


----------



## cwwozniak

They might leave you alone if you stick to a *banal *conversation with them.


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, I have no problem being *bland *... ;-)


----------



## RT

Just don't pretend to be a dumb *blond*...


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's pretending? ;-) I just *boned *up on a stack of books studying for a foot exam! ;-)


----------



## RT

Be it *noted*, I hope ya don't slip up on that one


----------



## Gr3iz

Tell ya what. I'll give you a *donut *if I do ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Throw in some good black coffee and that's a deal!
but....uh, I've *found* you don't slip up much, so i won't get my hopes up too much...


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, yeah. Stick around. I'm *bound *to screw up again soon! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Beyond a shadow of a *doubt*, I screw up more often in this game than anyone else.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, once one gets to a certain point in their lives one often has *bouts *of forgetfulness (along with other things, but I don't remember what they are) ...


----------



## dotty999

I recently forgot where I put my new *boots!*


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as you don't lose your -- um, er, ah, let's say *books*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe we can take some kind of supplement to give our memories a *boost*.

I had my Medicare physical exam last week. I must have been luckier than our former President as I only had to remember three words (banana, chair, sunrise), not five.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe, at least in my case, that some of the "better living trough chemistry" episodes from back in the 70's may be coming home to *roost *... ;-)


----------



## RT

If so, hope they don't cause any memory *riots *


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe my memory *store *has simply downsized ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Perhaps just the *onset* of natural aging...
but don't mind me... 
Scarecrows oft go gangly, like the plans of mice and men...


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't ask me to *atone *for something I don't remember doing or saying ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think anyone here would want to *stone *you for any past transgression


----------



## Gr3iz

Duly *noted*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Now for something completely different, am watching a vehicle being *towed* away from an accident in front of the house.
Many emergency vehicles, cops and troopers, but I think injury was minor, except for the car that rolled!


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope that whoever *owned *that rolled car has good insurance.


----------



## Gr3iz

At least they didn't roll it into a stream and *drown*!


----------



## cwwozniak

I wouldn't be surprised if someone was flying a camera-equipped *drone *over the scene.


----------



## Gr3iz

The news crew probably *honed *right in on that!


----------



## cwwozniak

Probably got some video of the *horde *of onlookers that likely formed.


----------



## Gr3iz

It may have resembled the parking lot of a *rodeo *...


----------



## cwwozniak

It wouldn't take much in *order *for that to happen.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be such a *drear *world without our simple speculations ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

One can *dream *of a better world.


----------



## Gr3iz

Where everything is cookies and *cream*?


----------



## RT

That sounds so much better than *Ramen* noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

In a land where *mares *eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy ... Oh, wait a minute! Sorry, my mind wandered off there for a second. Did you ever stop to think --- And forget to start again? ;-)


----------



## Keebellah

All your thoughts are carried by all *teams*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not convinced that's where the *smart *money is, but ... ;-)


----------



## Keebellah

You might have to travel with some *trams* to find the solution...


----------



## cwwozniak

Hello, Hans. I don't think anyone here would attack you like a *swarm *of angry birds for this, but next time you need to change one letter from the previous entry for your entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

I *swear*, Chuck, you've got eagle eyes ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

No *sweat*, Mark. I am real good at catching everybody's misteaks except my own.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Beats *me how I always miss my own, too, but catch others' ... ;-)


----------



## Keebellah

*Tease* us all and who knows what you will read next ?


----------



## cwwozniak

I would not be the *least *bit surprised if you made a naughty entry.


----------



## Keebellah

Well, not naughty but listen to *Sleaz* underground ( Sleaz music download - Beatport ) while thinking of something new


----------



## RT

^Now there's a word not yet played here, I'd wager - so who knows where that *leads?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably to several shaking *heads *... ;-)


----------



## Keebellah

Or trading *beads*


----------



## Gr3iz

Not without the proper *badge *and permits!


----------



## Keebellah

There's always *bread* when ik comes to permits


----------



## Gr3iz

It's always been my *dream *job to be the guy that issues (or denies) permits ... ;-)


----------



## Keebellah

I *dread* the day i request a permit (from you )


----------



## Gr3iz

I've *heard *that the others are just as bad ...


----------



## Keebellah

Well I'm sure they place a *drape* over it all to keep them from sight


----------



## cwwozniak

Or, they may cover it with an even larger piece of *paper*.

Hello, Mark and Hans!


----------



## Gr3iz

It would seem the paper company *reaps *the rewards ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

They probably take in *reams *of money.


----------



## Keebellah

*seams* that's only way they get rich


----------



## Gr3iz

Must be nice to *amass *such a fortune supplying the world with a product people literally flush down the toilet! ;-)


----------



## Keebellah

But wacht out you don't *smash* the plumbing


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be a *shame *to destroy one's own plumbing!


----------



## cwwozniak

One should avoid doing that by all *means*.


----------



## Gr3iz

It could get to the point where even a *snake *will not help!


----------



## cwwozniak

A *naked *streaker would not be of much help as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially if said streaker were half *baked*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Any of their shortcomings would be *bared *for the world to see.


----------



## Gr3iz

One would have to be *brave *to go streaking, especially in the winter!


----------



## RT

Still brave, even if the temp was *above* freezing!


----------



## Gr3iz

True, if my *abode *were in Alaska or Hawai'i, I'm not sure I'd ever do anything like that in public ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Yah, that seems like a half *baked* idea, no matter where you reside


----------



## Gr3iz

*Based *on the results, I agree with you!


----------



## cwwozniak

That was one of your better *ideas*, Mark!


----------



## RT

Probably wouldn't turn many *heads* though


----------



## Gr3iz

Depends on the *shape *of -- um -- well, you know ... ;-)


----------



## Keebellah

*sheep* won't be surprised though


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as she *keeps *at least one eye open while sleeping ...


----------



## Keebellah

... and doesn't *speak* then it's okay


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you don't *shake *any feathers loose with that comment ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

... and end up with *cakes *being thrown at you.


----------



## Keebellah

Don't let *Keats* hear you ...


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be a mess to clean up using *rakes *and brooms! ;-)


----------



## RT

And Blake would have *asked* Keats to sweep up every grain of sand


----------



## cwwozniak

Good thing that all that sand does not to be *saved *for reuse.


----------



## Keebellah

Be sure to wipe the *beads* of sweat off you forehead


----------



## Gr3iz

That sweat would be a *badge *of honor to some ... ;-)


----------



## Keebellah

... and maybe a higher *grade* of respect too ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe from some who think a funeral *dirge *is a good dance tune ... ;-)


----------



## RT

The Irish embrace *grief *but dance all the same, embracing life ... funerals are for the living folks.

😟


----------



## Gr3iz

I want my body *fried *to a crisp and my ashes scattered in the mountains near my old haunts up north ...


----------



## RT

However *weird* this may be, Mark has echoed my sentiments for the dispersal of my straws, remains, or whatnot.
This turn does not seem like having game fun.

I move we choose another five letter word


----------



## Gr3iz

Rather than get *mired *in such morbid thoughts, let's move on to more pleasant topics ... Any summer plans?


----------



## cwwozniak

One thing I plan to NOT do this summer is any *mixed *martial arts fighting.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good! That likely would have *maxed *out the old pain meter long before the fun meter! ;-)


----------



## RT

Don't do activities that can't be *fixed* ....
and I broke leg on a slick deck but somehow lived after trying rock climbing.

Chuck, there may be ninjas in your area....


----------



## cwwozniak

I will also try to avoid activities where I could get *fined* for doing them.

Randy, the only way I think we would see any ninjas around by me would be if the local outdoor (drive-in) theater was going to show Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles some night. They are showing all or mostly movies that came out a few years ago.
https://www.facebook.com/mchenryoutdoor/


----------



## Gr3iz

Someone ought to be *fired *for not showing any _Godzilla _or _King Kong_ movies there!

And Randy changed two letters above ... Shame on you! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I am surprised the editor in me didn't get all *riled *over Randy's error. I must be getting soft in my old age.


----------



## Gr3iz

We try to *drill *it into you all the time, but you are just too distracted. Or, maybe it is the age thing ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I vote for the age thing! 

As *droll* and drab as this may sound, I can change a lot more letters around if you like...
wouldn't make any sense though


----------



## Gr3iz

We may have more leniency for the pretty *dolls*, but scarecrows are another story entirely! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Nor will we put up with complete *dolts*.


----------



## Gr3iz

We can sit them on a *stool *in the corner with a "Dunce" cap on their head! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

We could add elastic *loops *to the dunce cap to make sure it doesn't fall off.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes! Otherwise it would *spoil *the whole effect!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think anyone could wear that cap with great *poise*.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would take the *hopes *and aspirations of a special individual, for certain ...


----------



## cwwozniak

They would have to know the *ropes *to pull it off smoothly


----------



## Gr3iz

The likelihood of them knowing the *score *is pretty slim ...


----------



## RT

huh, all I know is how to scare *crows.*
So there


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose there are *worse *things in life ... I can't think of any off-hand, but there must be. ;-)


----------



## RT

Shoveling *horse* hockey comes to mind...


----------



## Gr3iz

That would certainly make the *short *list!


----------



## RT

Well, in my defense of my being a scarecrow, I kinda of *sorta* think that if birds evolved from dinosaurs and a scarecrow scares birds, then I might have scared a dinosaur!


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be something to *boast *about to your non-scarecrow friends!


----------



## RT

Would it *boost* your ego to know you are included in those friends Mark?


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, it makes me wonder who the other *boobs *are ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I think Cookiegal recently posted something about her sugar *bombs*, the one that does not fit.
Maybe she was watching some Sesame Street game or somat


----------



## Gr3iz

She's probably keeping that information close to her *bosom*! Near the heart! ;-)


----------



## RT

Many *moons* ago Karen was shy, and now look at what we have to deal with


----------



## Gr3iz

That made me *swoon*! I wouldn't have believed it ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I dropped my breakfast *spoon* when I read it!


----------



## Gr3iz

You'd best *scoop *it up and finish your breakfast ... ;-)


----------



## RT

By some magical hocus-*pocus* Dotty finally posted in her own game thread!
Glad to see you!


----------



## Gr3iz

She stops by on occasion to *spout *words of wit and wisdom ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Indeed I do cos I yam a good *sport* when I feel the need!


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't get me wrong. We love seeing you around these *parts*!


----------



## RT

She's definitely *smart* enough to know that


----------



## cwwozniak

Nobody would think to try to *smear *her good name.


----------



## RT

We shouldn't name *names* when it comes to the one that still holds the highest TSG stat for most messages, it goes without saying 
👣


----------



## Gr3iz

*Fame's* fleeting for most, but enduring for some ...


----------



## RT

You never fail to *amuse* me!
( ^ Was that a quote by Patton?)

If PMs were included in Dptty's post count, it'd be a helluva lot higher than 174, 226 +


----------



## Gr3iz

The *usage *of that phrase is original, to my knowledge. I've never heard it before, anyway ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure many* sages* would agree


----------



## Gr3iz

Just another one of my *gassy *outputs ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Hope it wasn't heading in the direction of this *sassy* gal! 😦


----------



## Gr3iz

I shall *essay *to aim it downwind of you my dear ...


----------



## RT

One has to cover all *bases* when speaking of aiming gasses...


----------



## Gr3iz

On the *basis *of that comment, I suggest we change the subject ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

We would not be *amiss *to make such a change.


----------



## Gr3iz

Time to remove your *masks *and be recognized! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

That is one of my *tasks *for today.


----------



## Gr3iz

There's a lot at *stake*!


----------



## RT

Right, otherwise things could go *askew...*


----------



## Gr3iz

If you had *asked *me, I think we shoulda turned left at Albuquerque! ;-)


----------



## RT

Could have made some *deals* there ;0


----------



## Gr3iz

I can probably get my hands on $24 worth of *beads *...


----------



## cwwozniak

Twenty-four dollars is not a lot of *bread*, man.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, it certainly won't *break *me, and once upon a time, it is rumored, it was sufficient to buy a small island across the murky Hudson River from New Jersey ...


----------



## RT

Some folk got *raked* over the coals in that deal...


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't doubt that some of that news may have been *faked *... Was Facebook around then? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Was Fox News Network and its half-*baked* news stories around then?


----------



## Gr3iz

It may have been one of the participants that *bared *their soul to the local equivalent of the time ...


----------



## RT

I *heard* that person was also on the equivalent of the Jerry Springer show back then...


----------



## Gr3iz

Now *that* was *shear *lunacy!


----------



## RT

You mean just like the *Earth* was once believed to be the center of the universe?


----------



## Gr3iz

*There *are likely still those who feel that way, along with the flat Earth people ...


----------



## RT

There's a thread along that *theme* on TSG I think...


----------



## Gr3iz

*These *people represent the true lunatic fringe ...


----------



## cwwozniak

They had an *ethos *all their own.


----------



## Gr3iz

At one time, people might *stone *those who disagreed with those theories ...


----------



## RT

...or *stoke* the fire around the stake  ...


----------



## Gr3iz

It paid to keep a good *stock *of wood, stones, tar and feathers ... ;-)


----------



## RT

The very idea leaves me in a state of *shock!*


----------



## dotty999

I was quite *shook *up too!


----------



## Gr3iz

I've only read about it in *books*, I was not there personally ...


----------



## RT

I though you were the type that only *looks* at the pictures, not read the articles


----------



## Gr3iz

What kinds of *fools *would not look at some of those pictures?


----------



## RT

True...many *folks* appreciated an air brushed center fold in some glossy mags


----------



## Gr3iz

They *flock *to the corner store and scarf them up like bubble gum ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

They would probably line up around the *block *to buy them.


----------



## RT

And best kept under *locks* and keys


----------



## Gr3iz

And often in drawers with *socks *and underwear ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Buried beneath the VHS tapes featuring Mr *Spock*


----------



## Gr3iz

Did you ever take one of those playing cards, or baseball cards, and clip it onto your bicycle so that each *spoke* on the wheel made contact as it rotated and made a motor-like sound?


----------



## RT

Absolutely! That was cool before "cool"was a thing 
However I never got a bunch of *Ewoks* to try that, though I bet they would


----------



## Gr3iz

If I *awoke *one morning and found a bunch of Ewoks in my room, I think I'd go back to sleep ... ;-)

Almost time to the TSG chat/Zoom!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Almost time to the TSG chat/Zoom!


 I'm not dressed, haven't brushed my hair, didn't know it was Wednesday! 
You'll think I'm *wacko* in thinking it's bed time


----------



## Gr3iz

You could have been wearing a *cloak *over nothing for all that it mattered! You didn't have or use a camera any way ... ;-)


----------



## RT

True! But thank you for the chat bits, buddy.... you know I'd likely *croak *if I actually managed to play those games


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a *crock*! You'd do just fine! Some of those games require a fertile imagination. I believe that's right up your alley! ;-)


----------



## RT

Well thank you! 
It'd be nice if Chuck would *clock *in the chat and games - then we'd have another winner


----------



## Gr3iz

If he could *block *out some time on a Wednesday afternoon, I think he'd enjoy himself! Maybe some day ...


----------



## cwwozniak

In simple *black *and white terms, I would need to keep track of the clock on Wednesday afternoon to make sure I don't miss it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Next week will be rather *bleak *since there will be no get-together. However, the following week, I'll try to give you a heads up ... It would be great to see you there!


----------



## cwwozniak

I just may *amble *by if I am reminded of it. Thank you.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's more fun than "sugaring off" *maple *sap for syrup! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

It would probably be more fun than bobbing for an *apple *on Halloween, too.


----------



## Gr3iz

With *ample *opportunity to enjoy each other's company and play some fun games ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I may join in if I am not on some *plane *bound for who knows where.


----------



## Gr3iz

More likely you'd be sitting there contemplating your *navel *... ;-)


----------



## RT

I'd say he wouldn't *leave* if it weren't important


----------



## Gr3iz

Like if a bald *eagle *got caught in his chain link fence?


----------



## RT

Many would be *eager* to see a video of that!


----------



## Gr3iz

Up where he lives, it would be more likely to be a *great *big badger!


----------



## RT

Or perhaps* greet* one with respect and an offering of food, while carefully keeping fingers in hand


----------



## Gr3iz

Such an action might *beget *a modicum of restraint, but I wouldn't trust it!


----------



## cwwozniak

I would probably hire a trained professional who wears a *beret *to resolve the problem.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll bet a member of a local Indian *tribe *could do the job ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Your statement does have some *merit*.


----------



## Gr3iz

You may have to work out the *terms *...


----------



## RT

And there are other* items* we could discuss, but of course I've no idea what that might entail...


----------



## cwwozniak

I am sure that many such topics *exist*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Such as why your grandkid *texts *you from another room in the same house to inquire about dinner?


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe they see the house being the size of *Texas *and don't want to walk too far to check things out.

Hi, Mark! How's the vacation going?


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps I should respond with "*Beats *me! What are you cooking?" ... ;-)

Going sell! Took a side trip up to NH to visit friends we hadn't seen in 25 years. Great weather, a few raindrops while driving, but generally cooler than Memphis!


----------



## cwwozniak

You could take it a step further and describe a scrumptious *feast *and then tell them all the ingredients are in the kitchen and they have to make it.

Hope your travels are going well.


----------



## dotty999

That sounds like a* beast* of an idea

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

You could *boast *that you played a trick on your grandkids.

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

A feat to be admired from *coast* to coast! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

For revenge, they could make chipped beef on *toast* for your meal.


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer a tasty *roast*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll have to run to the *store* to pick up some meat ...


----------



## RT

Hope you *score* some quality protein there!


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure beats ground *rocks*!


----------



## dotty999

But not *racks* of lamb


----------



## Gr3iz

Ohhh! A rack of lamb would sure beat a *stack *of pancakes!


----------



## dotty999

Laced with some tasty *stock*


----------



## Gr3iz

Just watch out that someone doesn't *stick* you with some bad ingredients.


----------



## dotty999

I'd raise a *stink* if that happened


----------



## Gr3iz

The wrong ingredients could also leave a *stain*!


----------



## dotty999

A *nasty *one no doubt!


----------



## Gr3iz

One that *aunty *may question ...


----------



## RT

you sometimes get a stain when you"*uneat*" something


----------



## Gr3iz

But, think of the sweet music you can play once you've *tuned *it up a bit ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, your suggestion has been *noted*.


----------



## RT

While the Six Letter Game is more challenging, this game is more fun due to the banter and commentary.
That's why I *opted* to play this one


----------



## Gr3iz

This game started out as just words, like the 6-letter game, but we started posting comments using the new word, and nobody *voted *to revert, so it stuck. I agree, it does make it unique ...


----------



## RT

There's been a treasure *trove* of wit and wisdom in this game.
Or nonsense, does it matter?


----------



## cwwozniak

Not to *avert *attention from gameplay, but we have been doing the "include in a sentence version" for over nine years.

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/solved-dottys-five-letter-word-game-6.1065356/post-8442199


----------



## Gr3iz

That's *great *detective work, Chuck! Too bad we can't go back further. There was a time earlier on where we used only words. I seem to remember you and I using sentences and Dotty was a bit reluctant at first ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*Tread *carefully when you mention my name...😜


----------



## Gr3iz

Did I misspeak? I sometimes misremember when I am *tired *...


----------



## cwwozniak

Whoops, Mark, we may have woken a sleeping *tiger*.


----------



## dotty999

You got that *right*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd rather not *fight *with you, my dear. There are much more pleasant options ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, can you name *eight *such options?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd love to *weigh *in on that, but I fear it may lead to a banishment that I'd rather avoid ... ;-)


----------



## RT

It's quite possible I had an excellent cheese from the Isle of *Wight* while visiting tEngland, not to mention other tasty things not available in the US or Canada


----------



## Gr3iz

Much of that could make your belt *tight*!


----------



## cwwozniak

That could definitely increase your *girth*.


----------



## Gr3iz

By a *third*, or more, if you're not careful!


----------



## cwwozniak

You would definitely not get *hired *as a jockey.


----------



## Gr3iz

Most of my career opportunities have *dried *up over the years ...


----------



## dotty999

I doubt you would have *cried* over it


----------



## Gr3iz

I doubt I would have even *cared *...


----------



## cwwozniak

At least that gives you more time to *grace *us with your presence here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks pal! Peel me another *grape*, please ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Would that be before or after I *drape *your royal robe over your shoulders?


----------



## RT

Definitely after, then some one else would have to butter his *bread*


----------



## Gr3iz

Excellent thinking! Are you *ready *to do so, my friend? ;-)


----------



## RT

Only if you gladly *repay *me on Tuesday for a hamburger today


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like *party *time to me!


----------



## dotty999

As long as no one decides to *prate* on


----------



## cwwozniak

They might find a bucket of *water *dumped on their heads if they would not stop talking.


----------



## Gr3iz

What a *waste *of good water ...


----------



## cwwozniak

The dumper might want to leave the scene with great *haste*.


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll see who wants to *shake *their moneymaker ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe somebody from the great *lakes *area will try it.


----------



## Gr3iz

You're thinking on a large *scale *now!


----------



## cwwozniak

We would need to *clear *out a large area to make room for all the participants.


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps a track when no *races *are scheduled?


----------



## cwwozniak

We should *brace *for a big turnout no matter where the competition is held.


----------



## Gr3iz

May need a *crate *or two of adult beverages ...


----------



## dotty999

That may cause some to become* irate*


----------



## Gr3iz

We'd keep some soft drinks available, too, for those whose *trail *does not lead down the alcoholic path ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Those that are afraid to fly may come by *train*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I just hope it isn't *rainy*!


----------



## dotty999

If it *rains *they could shelter


----------



## Gr3iz

I just knew someone with a *brain *would come up with a simple solution like that! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

There's more than a *grain* of truth in that for sure


----------



## RT

I hope you'll *grant* me some slack at editing the now deleted post for the use of the same word on the page.

The same variant is OK, I think, but use it on a different page.

Chuck, I am in need of Moderation!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think one little mistake for a single entry matters much in the *grand *scheme of things.

Hi, Randy! Shoot me a PM if you need a bit of help with a post.


----------



## Gr3iz

Randy, if it makes you feel any better, that won't affect your *grade *one little bit! ;-)

Don't forget folks -- Chat today! First hour is text-based, Chuck. Safe for work ... ;-)


----------



## RT

OK, that's great!  But I do have the *grace* to thank you all for your kind sentiments


----------



## Gr3iz

Most of us would have *raced *to your defense, my friend! ;-)


----------



## RT

Thank you, but you said "most" would defend me...so who are the hold-outs? :shiftseyes: 
It's OK, as all of us must be *faced *with the consequences of our actions, be they large or small.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I figured I couldn't speak for "everyone", but I knew at least some of us *cared *...


----------



## RT

In that case, I won't *dread *the next comment


----------



## dotty999

Well I'm *ready* and waiting for the next response


----------



## RT

I see you weren't *tardy* in replying to the last one


----------



## Gr3iz

She's on the mark *today*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Now wait a minnit.. if *Dotty* is on the mark today, and you are Mark,,,,
Well I'd say this is your lucky day!

Good Grief! I apologize in advance for inuendos that some of you creatures might draw 👣


----------



## Gr3iz

The pun was intended, my friend. After all, she's quite the *hotty*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Aye,no doubt about it!  but the subject might grow long in the *tooth* with protracted discussion.... 
But said Lady might blush at signs of affection


----------



## cwwozniak

I wonder how said lady would react to a naughty *photo *request.


----------



## Gr3iz

Will you be willing to join her in the photo *booth*? ;-)


----------



## RT

I would  
Now don't go too far lest ye be Administrated...
besides, I bet most of us would be in need of *Botox* before a photo shoot..
It's supposed to help with migraines too...


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd make sure my *boots *were polished, one way or another ...


----------



## dotty999

Dare I mention* boobs* or are they banned?


----------



## Gr3iz

Not in my *books*!! ;-) Bring 'em on!


----------



## dotty999

*Looks* like anything goes!


----------



## Gr3iz

Anything but *fools*! ;-)


----------



## RT

So *loons* are allowed too?


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure, but we draw the line at *lions *...


----------



## RT

...and tigers and bears, I suppose )
But cougars can *slink* by, eh?


----------



## Gr3iz

I imagine most any predatory animal, and many that *stink*, would be best left out ...


----------



## RT

Maybe some just need breath *mints *


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you don't say that around someone twice your size who may *smite *thee ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I've already been *smote *and smitten, more than once


----------



## cwwozniak

Hope it wasn't in some sleazy *motel*.


----------



## Gr3iz

And, I certainly hope you didn't steal a *towel *or anything ...


----------



## RT

A luxury *hotel *claims they're free, part and parcel with the expensive ticket


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think you would get (or want) such an offer from some *hovel *of a hotel.


----------



## Gr3iz

The kind that would *shove *you out the door at checkout time!


----------



## dotty999

Before you had the chance to *shave* first


----------



## cwwozniak

Then get some mean dog to *chase *you down the street.


----------



## RT

Dogs might chase those foxy *hares* instead ;


----------



## cwwozniak

They probably would not go after a policeman on a *horse*.


----------



## RT

I'm only gonna use the word *whore* here because Cookiegal has used it before, without being Administrated or Moderated


----------



## cwwozniak

It keeps the game interesting to *throw *in a semi-naughty word every so often.


----------



## RT

So, you mean there might be* worst* things that can happen?


----------



## cwwozniak

Cookiegal can make life bad for you, but you could be opening up a much larger can of *worms *by getting on Dotty's bad side.


----------



## Gr3iz

Chuck, I thought you were one of the ones *sworn *to uphold the dignity of the site? ;-)


----------



## RT

What *works* for me is to try and stay on the good side of those fine ladies


----------



## Gr3iz

Just make sure you don't summon the *stork*! ;-)


----------



## RT

_>Ahem!< _Scarecrow here...scares all *sorts* of birds...


----------



## Gr3iz

Such a good *sport*! Thanks, pal!


----------



## RT

Fer whut, buddy? 
I've made other *posts* that are subject to far more intense scrutiny 
and so have you


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't *spout *off about them, but you are likely correct in your assessment ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I wouldn't *shout* about it either


----------



## Gr3iz

I could spend *hours *thinking about that, but my mind would probably wander long before coming to any conclusions ... ;-)


----------



## RT

just stir the cauldron and come up with some other sort of *hocus* pocus


----------



## Gr3iz

I *chose *to flip a coin instead. Results: inconclusive.


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, are you now *close *to reaching a conclusion?


----------



## RT

Hi Chuck...only Mark can *solve* that question


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm about to start taking a poll and count the *votes *...


----------



## cwwozniak

Sounds like you will not leave even one *stone *unturned to find the people's choice.


----------



## Gr3iz

I have that feeling deep down in my *bones*!


----------



## cwwozniak

You are working for a *noble *cause.


----------



## RT

...or something *blown* out of proportion


----------



## Gr3iz

You just think of me as some simple *clown*, doncha? I'm not that simple ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Im sure we could *crown* you with something


----------



## Gr3iz

If it's to be a *brown *liquid, can I request Coke Zero?


----------



## RT

Of course, no one would* frown* on your choice of beverage


----------



## cwwozniak

You could even have some special beverage *flown *in.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as it *flows *freely, I'm good ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You might wish to reconsider that statement if the liquid *glows *in the dark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I wouldn't want little *globs *of anything strange in it, either, but ...


----------



## RT

...ya don't want non-glowing *blobs* either, they sneak up on ya


----------



## cwwozniak

Big *bowls *of blobs and globs of stuff that glows getting dumped on you would be a real mess.


----------



## RT

Ick! That stuff could cause* boils*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not even sure the *lions *would eat that stuff!


----------



## cwwozniak

They definitely would not wait in *lines *to get some.


----------



## Gr3iz

They'd probably prefer *slime *to that stuff!


----------



## dotty999

I'm not overly fond of* slimy* stuff


----------



## cwwozniak

You are not the least bit *silly *to not being fond of it.


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet she prefers *silky *stuff!


----------



## dotty999

Yes! * silks *and satins for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

It took little *skill *to figure that one out ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

It didn't take me long to* spill* the beans!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't let those beans *spoil*! The smell might drive everyone off. On second thought ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Whot I wuz gonna say a few posts back *flops* in comparison to whot's been recently said


----------



## Gr3iz

This thread often *flips *on a dime! You just never know where we're going, but there you are ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

This game *slips *and slides between topics quite a bit.


----------



## Gr3iz

Which is what brings *bliss *to the players ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Without any known *blips*!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just *piles *of smiles! ;-)


----------



## RT

and once in a while some one adds a dash of* spice*


----------



## dotty999

You are *spicy* enough!


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> You are *spicy* enough!


Hope you were giving a wink or a nudge my way... otherwise I'd I think I was a bit *tipsy *


----------



## Gr3iz

In this *topsy *turvy world, nothing is outside the realm of possibility. ;-)


----------



## dotty999

It helps if you are a good *sport* in this game


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes one gets to feel like the center of attention at a celebrity *roast*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Some might even *boast *of always being the center of attention.


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially if they are wearing *togas*!


----------



## cwwozniak

Someone could pretend to be a *ghost *by pulling their toga over their head.


----------



## Gr3iz

If it's too *short*, their feet may show ...


----------



## RT

Those frat kids that do the toga party thing tend to *froth* at the mouth


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as the *frost *is not on the pumpkin, they should not freeze their knees ...


----------



## cwwozniak

They may have an interesting *story *to tell if some other appendage they had started to freeze.


----------



## Gr3iz

They may no longer be able to summon the *stork*!


----------



## RT

Yeah, but with each delivery these days you get a free* spork!*


----------



## Gr3iz

That would *spark *a real conversation!


----------



## RT

Your comment certainly *packs* food for thought...


----------



## Gr3iz

Time to put your brain through its *paces *... ;-)


----------



## RT

Unfortunately, I have no brains to *spare*! 
(My cousin got 'em all when he visited Oz, you see...)


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe you've got other spare *parts *you can use to barter with ...


----------



## RT

Happen to have a surplus of *straw* atm


----------



## Gr3iz

*Waste *not, want not ...


----------



## dotty999

Did you copy and *paste *that pearl of wisdom?


----------



## Gr3iz

No, but it does have my *stamp *of approval! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Then I wont *stomp* around in a hissy fit


----------



## Gr3iz

Darn glad to hear that! I hate it when someone *mopes *around for no good reason!


----------



## dotty999

I would rather ride around on a *moped*


----------



## Gr3iz

Like a regular speed *demon*, eh? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Wearing a* lemon *coloured helmet


----------



## cwwozniak

Dotty, please *model *that helmet for us in different poses.


----------



## Gr3iz

I would have *loved *to have seen you in only that helmet!


----------



## dotty999

If you* moved* to the UK you may have a chance!


----------



## Gr3iz

I had a dream once that I *drove *there, but I woke up wet ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Huh, had a similar dream - but I *rowed* there


----------



## cwwozniak

You would need to be very brave, or very stupid, in *order *to do that wide awake.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be a *drear *life that has no dreams ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That *reads *like a quote by some philosopher.


----------



## Gr3iz

You don't *scare *me! I've been called worse than that ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

*spare* me the details


----------



## Gr3iz

I doubt anyone *cares *about the details anyway ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Hmm, details provided always *raise* more questions than answers


----------



## Gr3iz

Just keep the *rakes *and hoes and other implements of destruction out of reach ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Some of that stuff could *break *a few bones.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or send you to your *maker*, if you're into that sorta thing ...


----------



## RT

Not into meeting my maker just yet, I'd rather be a *baker* and provide you all with some cookies, perhaps a cake, or a loaf of fresh bread


----------



## Gr3iz

I could use a couple of slices of *bread *to make my lunch ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I have been waiting with *bated *breath to hear if you ever found some bread to make your lunch.


----------



## Gr3iz

The bread was moldy which may have been immediate *death *to me ...


----------



## dotty999

I would have thrown it on the local* heath*


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, I hope you were able to find some whole *wheat *bread to replace the moldy loaf.


----------



## Gr3iz

I was able to *cheat *and use a hamburger bun.


----------



## dotty999

I'm glad you got that off your *chest*


----------



## Gr3iz

It was quite a *scene*!


----------



## cwwozniak

dotty999 said:


> c*h*es*t*





Gr3iz said:


> sce*ne*


  Are we now changing two at a time?


----------



## Gr3iz

Bloody hell! I checked that over several times and still missed it ...

*These *things happen ...


----------



## cwwozniak

*Those* kinds of little oopsies keep us on our toes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Somehow it is usually me to *shoot *myself in the foot ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

You should be good now after a *short *break in the game.


----------



## Gr3iz

Long enough to *roast *a bottom round of beef ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd rather have cheese on* toast*


----------



## Gr3iz

I can *start *working on that for you, my dear ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, are you planning to serve it on a simple plate or do some kind of *artsy *presentation?


----------



## Gr3iz

That sounds like the beginning of another *story *...


----------



## RT

I knew there'd be more stories in *store.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Sit back whilst I attempt to *orate *a good one ...


----------



## dotty999

Hopefully no one will become* irate*


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess we'll find out *later *...


----------



## dotty999

Indeed, I wont mention the* latex *story though


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll give you *extra *chocolate in your stocking if you don't! ;-) And, maybe something for Christmas, too ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I wont leave a* trace* of chocolate on my lips


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll *track *down the finest chocolate I can find!


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe you can find a whole *crate *of it to send to her.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah. A little bit is a *treat*. A lot gets old fast ...


----------



## RT

Always found it's useful to have a little *extra* chocolate around, just in case.


----------



## Gr3iz

You can *relax*, Randy. We'll have some to spare ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I will *relay *that information to all concerned parties.


----------



## Gr3iz

Please do so without *delay*!


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope that eating all that chocolate will not lead to tooth *decay *for anyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

We could put up a *decal *indicating the possibility of this happening ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Do you know of any company offering good *deals *on getting some printed?

I was hoping I could continue the short trend of only changing one letter and keeping the other letters in the same place, but didn't want to go down the road of changing a *d* to an *f* in Mark's last entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

You may have to *plead *with them to get the job done sooner.

You could have changed the *l *into an *f *... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I'll let you know if I get any *leads *on someone making them quick and inexpensively.


----------



## Gr3iz

We may have it made in the *shade *if you find a source soon!


----------



## cwwozniak

I'll be sure to *share *any new information that I find.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would *raise *the question of funding ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I am open to hearing any *ideas *you may have to acquire suitable funding.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if we can use *beads *to barter with?


----------



## cwwozniak

Trading beads sure *beats *any ideas I have thought of so far,


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't *boast *about it being the best idea available ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You would be the *toast *of the town if we could do it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe even the *state*, if we play it right ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It may even *start *a new trend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe we can experience a *taste *of the good life ...


----------



## RT

Man O Man that sounds great!
When do we *start*?


----------



## Gr3iz

Randy, Chuck _just _used *start *above my entry ... ;-) I know you've got a better imagination than that ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Sorry, sorry - don't use the same word play on the same page...
so playing back on "taste" you are a *beast* in this game


----------



## Gr3iz

All the world's a *stage*, and I am but a very minor bit player in it. And I like it that way ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Minor player?
ptui!
Not you Mark!
No one knows how many *pages* will be invented here, but it seems like everyone takes center stage at some point


----------



## Gr3iz

My friend, there are times when you elicit *gales *of laughter ... ;-)


----------



## RT

*Egads!*
Thanks buddy, I think every one that's played this game has had the funny bone tickled at some point


----------



## Gr3iz

I think there are likely some of us who have been stuck in rubber rooms, or otherwise *caged *up for our own safety and protection ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Perhaps so... because some of us got out because we *acted* normal enough...?


----------



## Gr3iz

I think those tactics are *dated*, but if it works, go for it! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

hopefully not ill *fated*


----------



## Gr3iz

One can see why your advice is often highly *rated*!


----------



## cwwozniak

Yes, Dotty gives *great *advice.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's always a *treat *to have her here with us!


----------



## cwwozniak

Much to our *utter *satisfaction.


----------



## Gr3iz

I know she has earned my *trust *and admiration!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't even know where to *start *in listing all her good points.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not a *trait*, per se, but she is a real cutie!


----------



## cwwozniak

Just be sure to never refer to Dotty as being *tarty*.


----------



## Gr3iz

I would no more do that than forget to invite her to a *party*!


----------



## RT

Were she be invited to that party, she would indeed be the life of it, and (slightly) fashionably *tardy*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd be *ready *to forgive such a transgression as that!


----------



## cwwozniak

She might mention that in her *diary.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Along with the fact that the tooth *fairy *was fluttering around all evening looking for loose teeth! ;-)


----------



## RT

One *rainy *night I lost a tooth and didn't get a visit from the fairy.
Apparently I didn't tell my parents, suffered in silence, so there was no quarter left under my pillow.
Just a tiny blood stain.
And then there was that horrible movie ...
_>shudder< _


----------



## Gr3iz

That's worse, to a child, than getting hit by a *train*!


----------



## cwwozniak

Probably worse than getting lost on a spooky *trail*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sooner or *later*, that comes to no good whatsoever ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Perhaps it depends upon what *realm* one dwells in?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd like the one where *maple *syrup is real, please ...


----------



## RT

Roger that Mark, I'd gladly *clamp* on a good waffle or a short stack with real butter and tree sap


----------



## Gr3iz

You're a real *champ *in my book! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd say a cheeky* chimp*


----------



## cwwozniak

Just like Dotty to *chime *in with a cheeky comment.


----------



## Gr3iz

She's not one to *mince *words!


----------



## RT

Indeed!
She once made me seek out a *medic *


----------



## Gr3iz

If you had *timed *it right, you could have picked up dinner on the same trip ...


----------



## RT

Let's not go there, for I believe we both *aimed* to please


----------



## Gr3iz

It's not like I *mimed *my way through life ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I hope that this game doesn't get *mired *into talking about things we haven't done.


----------



## RT

You mean those folks with tattoos that say "No Regrets?"
I have many and have *cried* about them...
not tatoos, but regrets


----------



## Gr3iz

I won't *decry *my regrets, nor will I let them dominate me ...


----------



## RT

An admirable *creed*, my friend


----------



## Gr3iz

If I *cared *about them, I'd probably just go bonkers ...


----------



## RT

I've *heard* Bonkers isn't all it's cracked up to be...some parish of New York, isn't it?


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, the shear ignorance! You're thinking of Sultans Island! ;-)


----------



## RT

Or Gilligan's Island, but there are certain *areas* to steer clear of 

(And Mark, remember to be *bold* your wordplay  )


----------



## Gr3iz

Seems like a nice place to *raise *kids, though ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It might not be that nice if it *rains *a lot there.


----------



## Gr3iz

That would put a *stain *on its reputation ...


----------



## RT

Are there things like *giant* mosquitos, sand fleas, poisonous beautiful plants and stuff like that there?


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, yeah! Not to mention the *gnats *and headhunters and volcanoes!


----------



## RT

In that case, i have but *scant* interest in visiting


----------



## Gr3iz

But, the *scent *of BBQ wild hog would likely drive you crazy!


----------



## RT

Prolly already crazy, you see I took *notes* earlier


----------



## Gr3iz

That has just earned you a fresh-baked *scone*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Awesome, love a good scone! And that way I won't have to spend any *coins*


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't make a big *noise *about it. I am not prepared to provide scones for all ...


----------



## RT

No worries, I realize 'tis but a virtual scone, so there will be no virtual *fines*


----------



## Gr3iz

Y'know, Randy, I'm not sure I've ever seen your halo *shine *so bright before. You've been polishing it, haven't you? ;-)


----------



## RT

Aww, Mark you're just being nice for no reason...I have no halo, just the *sheen* of my straws (which I constantly grasp at)


----------



## Gr3iz

It's *sheer* lunacy to think that I'm being nice! I might just resent that remark ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Too late man! Cookiegal has already tagged you as one of the nicest guys on TSG...
( I don't have that that quote on hand, but I'm certain she didn't *sneer* at her compliment to you


----------



## Gr3iz

That's quite a reach! I've *never *heard anything so silly! I've had her chastise me on several occasions!


----------



## RT

TSG search sucks (sometimes.)
I tried looking up that compliment to you, but reached a *fever* pitch when no results were found.
But I recall it, because I felt a bit jealous 👣


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure to what you *refer*, but I'll take your word for it. I mean, it's not like you'd pick up something like that in an hallucination ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Hallucinations, Moi?
How would I know for sure? 
I *defer* to your knowledge 

Nope. 
Only seen one thing I couldn't explain at the time.
Riding my motorcycle, I saw what appeared to be be a mini
_aurora borealis._ pulled over, tried waving down passing cars,pointing at the sky, they were oblivious, prolly thought i was a nutter...
Next day, talking with my physics professor, found out it was a NASA experiment releasing Barium compounds in the ionosphere.
Huh


----------



## Gr3iz

That would have *fired *my imagination, too! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think I would have *fared *any better in that same situation.


----------



## Gr3iz

There are times when our *fears *get the better of us ...


----------



## RT

That comment above this one *rates* as a truism...


----------



## Gr3iz

Not that one could *trade *that for a Coke, but ... <shrug>


----------



## RT

Well, I heard one can trade some Coke for some *bread, *or maybe that was _vice versa_ ...


----------



## Gr3iz

And you could use a *blade *for either ... ;-)


----------



## RT

But that only *leads* to the fact I refer to your preference to Coke Zero, but you have to shell out some bread to buy it


----------



## Gr3iz

Drinking an ice cold Zero in a secluded wooded *glade *would be my idea of an idyllic day ...


----------



## RT

Perhaps you'd be lucky and see an *eagle* soar by on that idyllic icy day...


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be a great thrill! Seeing a *large *bird like that is awe-inspiring!


----------



## RT

There's a saying about the *early* bird...


----------



## Gr3iz

After all these *years*, you're gonna tell me about birds? ;-)


----------



## RT

I heard the bees once wrote a scathing *essay* about the birds!


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet the mockingbirds were especially *sassy*!


----------



## RT

those guys certainly have a wide repertoire, and won't shut up when ya wanna nap! 
luv to listen to them before I slip into the nappy *abyss...*

countdown to one here..Lawrence Welk style


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder what may be the *basis *for their melodic callings ...

And a one-a and a two-a ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe their calls are based on what they see happening at the nearby tollway *oasis*.

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Y'mean the place where people sit sipping *sodas *all day long?

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Yep, and maybe talk about *roads *less traveled.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just leave out the part about kissin' *toads*! Oh, and kissin' cousins, too!


----------



## cwwozniak

They may have *loads *of other topics to discuss, like the weather.


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably the least favorite topic for the beauty *salon *...


----------



## RT

...certainly sounds like a place where *loons* might hang out!


----------



## Gr3iz

Not somewhere I'd be likely to *logon *to ...


----------



## RT

Right!
That way you don't have to *login* either


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah! Remembering another password is like a kick in the *groin*!


----------



## dotty999

Now that really makes me groan


----------



## Gr3iz

It would make a *grown *man groan! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

... or maybe *growl *in anger.


----------



## Gr3iz

And, perhaps, wonder just what in the *world *just happened! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Oh, *lordy*! That would have them wondering for days.


----------



## Gr3iz

More so than 'who placed the *doily *under the goldfish bowl' ...


----------



## RT

*Oddly*, I used to do that , back when there was a bowl o' goldfish sloshing about


----------



## Gr3iz

Were any of your fish named *Goldy*?


----------



## RT

If fact, yes!
And one named *Dolly* as well


----------



## Gr3iz

Would've been cool if you could have taught them to *yodel*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Yodeling goldfish might have been an interesting sideshow in an *olden *days circus.


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe Barnum & Bailey was the *model *for that format.


----------



## RT

and many a review rated it a *lemon*


----------



## Gr3iz

Apropos to nothing, I was once a member of *NORML*! Back in my radical days ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Well no one can call us a *moron*...
because there were at least two of us


----------



## Gr3iz

I do *mourn *the good old days ... <sigh>


----------



## RT

There seems to be *rumor* and truth that some stuff is legally allowed in some states...


----------



## Gr3iz

In other areas, the boys who wear the badges and *armor *still would like to incarcerate you for life ...


----------



## cwwozniak

And they would be able to track you down by the well-known *aroma *that it creates when burned.


----------



## RT

If you were tracked and catched, some sort of *drama...* or comedy of errors... would ensue...story to tell your grandkids


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like the worst kind of *dream*, you know, like a nightmare!


----------



## RT

To avoid nightmares, I'm *ready* to change the drift here...

(I'll be just down wind of you guys  )


----------



## Gr3iz

*Tread *lightly, my friend! I'm trying to get some sleep here ... ZZZZzzzzzz


----------



## RT

All righty then! Catch you *later (*insert the correct smiley guy here)


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, did you at *least *get a couple of hours of sleep last night?


----------



## Gr3iz

I *stole *my 7+ hours, actually this morning ...


----------



## RT

Having *slept* and awakened refreshed is but a myth in my book.....
bur it is better to have slept than never have slept at all


----------



## Gr3iz

Also, better to have slept than to have slipped on banana *peels*!


----------



## RT

Sometimes ya gotta count *sheep*


----------



## Gr3iz

I've tried and they keep taking the *shape *of lamb chops ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

You need a good night's sleep if you want to keep your mind *sharp*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, I know. An old model like this one, it's hard to find replacement *parts *... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

It's not like you can keep *spare *parts around for when you need them.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess I'd just free up *space *as the old pieces get worn out and disposed of ... ;-)


----------



## RT

In many *cases* I've thrown stuff away and found I actually needed them the following week!


----------



## dotty999

who *cares *


----------



## RT

Don't put *scary* thoughts into a Scarecrow's mind 
'Twas you that said to me if you haven't used something in 6 months/ a year ...toss it.

(Hi Dotty  )


----------



## Gr3iz

I have *racks *of stuff I haven't used in years, but as soon as I dispose of it, I'll need it desperately!


----------



## RT

Yeah, that's what I'm sayin;...
it ain't *scrap* 'til you think it's no longer needed, suddenly it's just what you need


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess that's why they have *acres *of old cars in junkyards. One man's trash is another man's treasure ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Some claim to turn junk into what *rates* as art... eye of the beholder I reckon


----------



## Gr3iz

It *takes *all kinds! ;-)


----------



## RT

Yessir! That's what *makes* us who we are...or who we pretend to be...or who we wanna be... or to be or not to be...


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, while we *snake *around that question, let's think about something else ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Well. if you insist on going *askew*, I won't argue ;_


----------



## Gr3iz

I can usually *skate* around most questions ... ;-)


----------



## RT

The kids and I flew *kites* for a bit, but never went so far as putting a key on the string during a thunderstorm


----------



## Gr3iz

You could also plant a metal *stick *in the ground and wait for lightning ...


----------



## RT

And that's when safety protocols *kicks* in...
wait for it....
Oh, nothing's happening...
BAM!


----------



## Gr3iz

And right behind you is some *sicko *with an iPhone ready to post the catastrophe on the Internet! <sigh>


----------



## RT

One* picks* and chooses what to see on the 'net...(sometimes)...


----------



## Gr3iz

There are those who like to *spice *things up a bit ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Well, I'd say you'd be one to add to the spicy and the *dicey *


----------



## Gr3iz

Methinks, perhaps, you have bolded the wrong word, my friend ... Therefore, I'll sit here with a bowl of *chips* and pretend there is nothing amiss ... ;-)


----------



## RT

*Well you've forgotten to bold sometimes, so let's not* pinch *semantics... *


----------



## Gr3iz

Not to brag, but I can forget what I'm doing, while I'm doing it! ;-) I'm sure there's a *punch *line there somewhere, but I'll be darned if I can find it ... <yawn>

Good night, pal! ;-)


----------



## RT

Punch line, *lunch* line! 
One or the other must be worth getting in line for


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll just get a *chunk *of meat with some mashed potatoes, please.


----------



## cwwozniak

Would a small *chuck *roast work in your recipe, Mark?


----------



## Gr3iz

Depends on just how small. Maybe if I *shuck *enough corn, I can fill their bellies!


----------



## RT

Don't get *stuck* with that chore...share the husking with evrey able bodied young'un


----------



## Gr3iz

It was getting old! I swear I heard all the ticks and *tocks *of the clock as I sat there, up to my knees in corn husks!


----------



## RT

The way I often do corn is easy peasy.This corn in shuck..
Whack away ~1-1 1/2 inches from the thick end, leave the tassle alone.
MW on high~3min om plate.
Will be hot, take towels to hold tassle end, shake downward, releasing corn tassle and shuck free from cob! *Cooks* up very clean and nicely!


----------



## Gr3iz

It probably *looks *cleaner, too!


----------



## dotty999

You wont find it in any cookery * books*


----------



## Gr3iz

Have you searched al the *nooks *and crannies of those books?


----------



## cwwozniak

I recall seeing the recipe in some cookbook many *moons *ago.


----------



## Gr3iz

I sincerely hope that did not make you *swoon *at the time!


----------



## RT

Who *knows* what book he was really reading


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet I know ... <*winks *knowingly at Randy> ;-)


----------



## RT

Well, let's quickly* whisk* that under the table and hope it wasn't something like this..

(nope, nope, nope!)🏴‍☠️


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I may still have a copy of that around here somewhere. (One of those *whims *of youth ...)


----------



## cwwozniak

I do know that the book was not written by some *swami*.


----------



## Gr3iz

And probably not by one who *wails *about the high cost of the ingredients.


----------



## cwwozniak

And not by someone whose recipes taste like *swill*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nor one who uses lettuce well after it wilts ...


----------



## RT

You meant to post...


Gr3iz said:


> Nor one who uses lettuce well after it *wilts* ...


...didn't ya?  
'Sallright, that one *slipt* right by you


----------



## Gr3iz

You read me like a book, pal! Must've been before I took my smart *pills *... ;-)


----------



## RT

Ya don't need 'em! You've already proved your *skill!*


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I am smart enough not to parade around in *kilts*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Well don't let THIS prevent you from flying your *kites*


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL! May a Scotsman *smite *thee! ;-)


----------



## RT

Considered me thusly *smote*!


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! They actually let the *smoke *out of you! I've never seen that before ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> LOL!


A rare reaction from ye, so that *makes* me smile


----------



## Gr3iz

It seems like these days it *takes *a bit more to cheer up ...


----------



## RT

Yeah, the whole world seems to be going *askew*, and not just from that lunar eclipse...
(that I couldn't view for the clouds...)
There's another coming in November, so hoping it'll be the sign we hope for!


----------



## Gr3iz

I would have *asked *for a more spontaneous sign, rather than one that is known years in advance ....


----------



## RT

It's true astronomers can predict celestial events down to the second years in advance, but local meteorologists sometimes *skate* around the next 12 hours


----------



## Gr3iz

While the sun *bakes *the ground, they predict snow ... ;-)


----------



## RT

It *takes* a real solid weather person to go on camera and declare:
It'll be be 82 degrees today with a 50 percent chance of snow


----------



## Gr3iz

He's probably got bloodshot eyes from a few *tokes *backstage moments before ... ;-)


----------



## RT

And the camera crew likely made some *jokes* about it...


----------



## cwwozniak

I'm sure that there is a *joker *or two in that group that will do so.


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially that *broke *guy sitting in the corner by the dead flowers ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Do you mean the guy that drives a car that needs new *brake *pads?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd heard that someone stole all of his *bread*! He's just flat busted!


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> He's just flat busted


I once saw a woman that *rated *a similar comment when she took her top off.


----------



## Gr3iz

Must have been a real *treat*! ;-)


----------



## RT

I hope you *stare* too long!


----------



## Gr3iz

Seems it would be a *waste *not to! ;-)


----------



## RT

Well, I could say an LOL at all this, but I 'll sit quietly and pull more *straw* from my hat...it's a nervous habit


----------



## Gr3iz

I need to clear a *swath *through that pile of yours. It's blocking the view! ;-)


----------



## RT

My pile has many *paths *... You see I've been nominated to make that Halloween Corn Field thing where one goes in...never returns 🏴‍☠️


----------



## Gr3iz

I've been in one of those! There were *parts *of it that were a bit confusing! ;-)


----------



## RT

I *sorta* played a menacing figure in a Haunted House attraction... for charity...
volunteered, with no instructions other than "do not touch anyone" - was given a WW2 gas mask painted with black light luminous out lines, put into a black light UV room and assumed I was to scare the patrons. I added a dark cloak. I let the first three go by, like nothing's happening there...then unexpected, jumped out growling...screaming ensued  Great fun, but my throat was sore from the night's work


----------



## Gr3iz

You were a good *sport *about it! Sounds like a blast! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Sounds like you pulled out all the *stops *to give the visitors a good scare.


----------



## RT

It *costs* nothing for me to give a scare to small children....all I have to do is show up... (Scarecrow, doncha know  )


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure you've got several bales of spare straw in *stock *to cover the losses from kids that like to pull loose pieces out ... ;-)


----------



## RT

These days most of it falls out on it's own..a phenomena that only Mr *Spock* might explain


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose there may be a *speck *of truth in that, somewhere ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I'd rather have some *pesky* grains of truth floating around rather than a pack of lies


----------



## Gr3iz

Indeed! Those lies can make things rather *perky *at times, but it is so hard to remember them again later! ;-)


----------



## RT

I won't *reply* to that directly my friend, for as you know we're always right and we never lie


----------



## Gr3iz

I cannot hope to *repay *your kind words ...


----------



## RT

No need buddy, lest you make me *teary *


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh! *Deary *me! I didn't mean for that to happen!


----------



## RT

S'allright..pollen, allergy etc,...
I couldn't help notice your word play leads to *Randy,*
whom I "think" is the UK's equivalent to Barbie's Polaroid pal 
Uh oh...


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, now, that sounds just *dandy*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Well , remember - do not accept *candy* from strangers


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a *handy *suggestion! What about sugar cubes? ;-)


----------



## RT

Oh! If only I *hadn't* taken one of those


----------



## Gr3iz

As they say, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger! Obviolusly the rumors of your *death *are without merit! ;-)


----------



## RT

What rumors? I'm getting better!
I think I'll go for a walk and *cheat* death until it comes


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, we cannot wait until Thursday! Your *chart *does not look good ... Oh, wait! It was upside down! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Will we be able to *reach *you while you are on your walk?


----------



## RT

It'd be a *chore* to do so ... : )


----------



## Gr3iz

We could pay an old *crone *2 bits to get in touch with you. Or touch you. Or something like that ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Or just make some *corny* jokes about a Scarecrow


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, no! I'd never wish to bring on your *scorn*!


----------



## RT

Well, if ever I might *cross* your path again, I'd be the better for it!
The same goes for all my TSG friends, whether they know it it or not


----------



## Gr3iz

When I drive around and see the *crops *out in the fields, I wave, just in case you are out there ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Think I saw that once, a wave and a drive by, when out putting up props up to scare the *crows*


----------



## Gr3iz

It's a shame you have to be outside in some of the *worst *weather imaginable! Have you got an umbrella, at least?


----------



## RT

Please don't make me tell the *shor*t versioning of The Rocky Horror Show and
the props invoked 
And this


----------



## Gr3iz

*Those *are memories I will allow you to keep concealed within that straw brain of yours ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I'll* shoot* a comment back to ye,

..... uh, sorry, lost my train of thought, meant to be an epic poem about TSG 
😊 :


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, give me a *shout *if it returns to the track ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It sounds like someone has a *short *attention span.


----------



## Gr3iz

Who shall we *roast *this week? ;-)


----------



## RT

I'll propose a *toast* to whomever that might be


----------



## cwwozniak

I trust that the toast will be in good *taste *and not something that would make a longshoreman blush.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hard to bring the audience to *tears *with that kind of restriction.


----------



## RT

I have two in mind, a short one and a long one...
(ok, I forgot the long one, so no *fears* there
For newlyweds <koff, ahem< Chuck:

May you live as long as you want to,
and want to as long as you live.
🍾


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm just curious to know which of them *farts *in the other's presence first! ;-)


----------



## RT

Please don't distort *facts *Mark, I wasn't going to say anything more....
other than Chuck might be roasted this week


----------



## Gr3iz

I was tying to *craft *a decent response, but nothing comes to mind ...


----------



## RT

'S all right mon, been there...
We all can't *react* as fast as others


----------



## Gr3iz

Can't *teach *an old dog -- well, pretty much anything! ;-)


----------



## RT

Sure ya can.... give 'em a treat and *watch* them do your bidding...
repeat as required


----------



## cwwozniak

I had to scroll back quite a bit to *catch *your toast, Randy. Thank you.


----------



## RT

Chuck, if my mind had a *latch* on the long toast, you'd have to had scrolled back a bit longer


----------



## Gr3iz

You could *cheat *and look it up on the Internet ,,, ;-)


----------



## RT

ya might wanna *watch* out for that kinda stuff in this game


----------



## Gr3iz

*What's* that you say? We cannot trust one another?


----------



## cwwozniak

Do we all need to swear *oaths *that we do not cheat?


----------



## Gr3iz

I promise, I *shan't* cheat! ;-)


----------



## RT

Allrighty then...Been mentioned before a while back, with seemingly evasive replies... but I hope we won't have to deploy *tanks* to enforce these shenanigans!


----------



## Gr3iz

That would indeed *stink*!


----------



## bobc

Does a *Skink *stink?


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably. At least until it can work out the *kinks *on the deodorant situation ...


----------



## cwwozniak

You might find a suitable deodorant at that new deodorant *kiosk *at the mall.


----------



## Gr3iz

Otherwise, one may end up smelling like something that *oinks*! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

You would need to spend more than a couple of dollars in *coins *to wash out that smell.


----------



## Gr3iz

Which would bring on a look of scorn by those that would have to use the machine afterward!


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think shoving *corks *into their noses would help them to avoid the stench.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't think a *stork *would even care ...


----------



## RT

There's likely more in *store* here than meets the eye...at first glance


----------



## Gr3iz

You mean like kangaroos wearing bath *robes*?


----------



## RT

Why not? Let's go for *broke*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't want to be broke like that *bloke *wearing the barrel!


----------



## RT

Nor seeing what might be revealed *below* the barrel :eek;


----------



## Gr3iz

The *whole *9 yards, as it were ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Suspect you have a *whale* of a story there...to be continued


----------



## Gr3iz

*While *we wait, a few words from our sponsors ...


----------



## RT

Hopefully the sponsors won't *welch* on the claim if you order now - something will be included absolutely free!


----------



## Gr3iz

If it's nothing too *chewy*, I think I can handle it ...


----------



## cwwozniak

If it's too chewy, I can go to the store in my *Chevy *can get you something softer.


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, that's *heavy*, man! You are a good friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

If the ride gets a bit bumpy, you gotta promise not to *heave *all over the upholstery.


----------



## RT

Safe *haven* here Mark!
I know all the eternal mysteries and questions about life and the universe mean absolutely nothing when the toothache is yours.
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Gr3iz

Whew! That was a close *shave*! 
Actually, no more toothaches! No more teeth ... Painful gums, YES!!


----------



## RT

I stand by sentiment above, just substitute gums ...
Had I some *salve* to ease your pain, I'd gladly give it to ye ...


----------



## Gr3iz

I do *value *your camaraderie!


----------



## RT

I'd say that was greater than, or *equal* to, a compliment... Thanks!


----------



## Gr3iz

Most assuredly! Let me treat you to a fine *quail *dinner ...


----------



## RT

You bet! as quail are good eats, so thank you!
So I'll hold you to that contract signed with a *quill* pen dipped in an ink well


----------



## Gr3iz

You must *quell *such thoughts! You can trust me without legal involvement ...


----------



## RT

Yessir, Randy T. Scarecrow, Esq. at your service! 
and all things being *equal *we need to get out of this "Q" & "U" pattern of play...
Lest we revisit (yet again) the Department of Redundancy Department and other froms of legal gobblety-****


----------



## Gr3iz

Just how much *value *do you place in that legal mumbo-jumbo? (Ask and it shall be done!)


----------



## RT

_'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe. _

Which means Alice owes a $1000 fine, Looking Glass privileges suspended for a year.
All of which means - we're all a *slave* to legal terminology.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think Dotty just *loves *it that the borogoves were all mimsy! ;-)


----------



## RT

Maybe so, but let's not forget about those slithy *toves, *they seem to pop up everywhere when you're not looking* *


----------



## Gr3iz

I shall not *covet *my neighbor's toves!


----------



## RT

So I have photos of a *comet*, I think it was Hale-Bopp (1997) on 35mm film stock (not digital...)
gave professional prints to my friends...all I have now is the negatives, and can't be positive about even finding the negatives


----------



## Gr3iz

You may have to wait until next time it *comes *around ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Some say comets are *omens* of a sort, Comet Shoemaker-Levy 9 sure made a splash on Jupiter  
Yes cool, as long as it's happening way out there!


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as one doesn't come along and pick up all of our *women *and bring them to another planet!


----------



## RT

Only a *demon *would do that, or a film producer, certainty not a comet...(unless cleverly disguised)


----------



## Gr3iz

I would find a fairly rotten *melon *and play target practice with his head!


----------



## RT

Well, that's a *novel* idea...I like target practice


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as we don't face witch's *coven *afterwards ...


----------



## RT

No worries, the elves in the tree out back have all their *ovens *on baking cookies for everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

I wonder if they could bake me a *scone*, or two ..


----------



## RT

While not typically on the menu, it's not beyond the *scope* of their expertise...I'll see what I can do for ya


----------



## Gr3iz

It is good to see that such a request *poses *no issue!


----------



## RT

No prob!
Just look at one of my *posts* here


----------



## Gr3iz

You, my friend, are a good *sport*!


----------



## Cookiegal

Wait until Randy *traps *you with one of his posts.


----------



## Gr3iz

He can cut and *paste *all he wants, but he can't catch me ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but I wouldn't want you to get a *taste *of his wrath if he does.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't believe Randy has any wrathful *parts *in his body! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

No but he may *start *to at any moment.


----------



## Gr3iz

With his poetic nature, I always had him pegged more as the *artsy *fartsy type ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It brings *tears *to my eyes to hear you say that.


----------



## Gr3iz

*Beats *me why you'd say that. Surely (not Shirley!) you've seen his poetic ramblings ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

It *bears *mentioning that they were happy tears.


----------



## Gr3iz

I shoulda known! If I were a drinking man, I'd blame it on the *beers *... ;-)


----------



## RT

Hey guys, I haven't killed anyone yet, so that's a good thing
However, there's something I'd like to *sever,* so I was thinking..

Dismember a chicken, throw the parts on the grill,
Baste with my secret sauce and wait until...

It's slightly charred and the thighs at 180, the breast at 160 - I'm talking degrees
Then join me at the table, and pass the napkins, please.

 🤷


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd *never *turn down an offer like that! ;-)


----------



## RT

If it could happen, it'd be quite an *event! *
(bring enough tomatoes for everyone  )


----------



## Gr3iz

I could make it by *seven*, but probably not tonight ... ;-)


----------



## RT

We'd have to make plans to make the *scene*, as yes - I have no chicken today


----------



## Gr3iz

As far as *necks *of the woods go, I believe I was in yours a few weeks ago. Dropped the old lady off in Trenton, GA. Then spent the night with my nephews in Sparta, TN.


----------



## RT

Reasonably close in the woods neck Mark! 
It's been a long time *since* I've been out and about, but I've been through both places in motorcycle ramblings.
Wish you'd taken a slight detour to Chattanooga and checked out the TN Aquarium, you and your nephews would have loved it!
(I took Dotty @dotty999 there)


----------



## Gr3iz

My nephews live in Sparta. I was the one that was new on the *scene*. I just didn't feel like driving all the way home after dropping her off and had never seen their house before. They raise chickens, so besides the rooster waking me at o'dark:30, I brought home a dozen and a half fresh eggs, straight from the chickens! They are a bit different ...


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Wish you'd taken a slight detour to Chattanooga


I've been to Chattanooga and rode the funicular at the Incline Railway. Why do I always feel like I'm swearing when I use the word funicular? Also ate in the restaurant with the singing servers but didn't see a *scone*. It was awesome!


----------



## Gr3iz

We used to have a restaurant here in Memphis famous for the waitstaff throwing rolls to (at?) people, known as the home of the "throwed rolls". I wonder how many *noses *they hit along the way ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I've been to Memphis too. Did the Graceland thing. It was a lot of fun.

I really enjoyed Frontier Town and I'm sad it closed a long time ago. It was fun to see the guy with the *noose* around his neck.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've been here for over 30 years and have never been to Graceland. I have been to Beale Street, though. Lotsa people and lotsa *noise*! I prefer to avoid crowds ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Never could figure out that lyric of "Walking in Memphis" "feet ten feet off of" errrr.....what? I thought it was off a "peel". That would take a lot of *poise*. Thank goodness for Google!


----------



## Gr3iz

Shattered your *hopes *of flying through the streets of Memphis? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd rather stay in *shape *while keeping my feet on the ground.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't suppose you'd care to *share *what shape that is ... ;-) 
In my case it is round ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I've been to Chattanooga and rode the funicular at the Incline Railway. Why do I always feel like I'm swearing when I use the word funicular? Also ate in the restaurant with the singing servers but didn't see a *scone*. It was awesome!


Well I *heard* a new word today and that would be "funicular!" 
And you likely don't have the occasion to use it much, so your swearing is but little 
I've been to the singing waiters' eatery near the railroad attractions, but it's been a long time ago...the wife and I spent the night in one of the railroad cars.

Cool you've been around this neck of the woods too Karen! The Inclined Railway ride is very pretty in the fall


----------



## Gr3iz

Up in New England there is a mountain top you can *reach *by railway, but it uses cogs for grip. I've been on that many, many decades ago! Mt. Washington in NH.


----------



## RT

Lotsa folks prefer a *beach*, but I **** the mountains for a vacation 
There's a trip to Mount Le Conte from Gatlinburg I've always wanted to do,
horse back ride to the lodge there, and you'd better spend the night there too, for you will be sore in the thighs from riding a half day on a horse! 
So I'm told


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> so your swearing is but little


Well it is an "F" word after all. 

I'm OK with heights if I'm enclosed in something but in the open air, no way. I couldn't go to the edge of the lookout that just had a small fence there. I wouldn't *cheat *my way to the front of the line for that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Could you *watch *the sights from a ski lift?


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think she would do that even if she knew there was a safety net below to *catch *her if she fell off the lift.


----------



## Cookiegal

I wouldn't do a ski lift well either. You'll have to *hatch *a better plan to get me up there.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm going to start a *chart *on the things you won't do. Might make for interesting reading some day ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

A chart would be a very good way to keep *track *of what Karen wouldn't want to do.


----------



## Cookiegal

There's got to be a good *trick *to making an accurate list.


----------



## Gr3iz

I bet throwing a *brick *through a jewelry store window would make the list ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

That would make the air very *brisk *in the store.


----------



## Gr3iz

There would, indeed, be *risks *to such a move, which was why I thought you incapable of such actions ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Well, despite all theories and rumors, she certainly won't *shirk* her voluntary duties here!


----------



## Gr3iz

And, who among us would not give Cookie the *shirt *off our back if she requested it? Well, maybe not my favorite shirt, but another one, perhaps ... ;-)


----------



## RT

She would gladly lend you a *skir*t, in return, but then you'd have to call it a kilt!


----------



## Gr3iz

The *trick *would be getting me to wear it! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

It would be off in a *trice*


----------



## Cookiegal

Right, there would soon be no *trace *of that skirt.


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't want to start a new *craze *of men wearing skirts ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Now that sounds *crazy*


----------



## Gr3iz

I seriously doubt I could *carry *it off by myself ...


----------



## RT

No help here, the very idea is too *scary* to contemplate...


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess it doesn't take much to *scare *a scarecrow ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

No but it takes a lot to *score *with one!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure I'd even want to try to score with a scarecrow. And that is said with no *scorn *in my voice whatsoever! ;-)


----------



## RT

I could have *sworn* you both have already scored with me, because y'all are just nice human beans


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't make matters *worse *by swearing, now ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Just tryin' to make things better, not worse...please excuse me....
I got some *crow*s to scare


----------



## Gr3iz

You could wear a *crown *with reflective objects dangling from it. Maybe some old AOL CDs? ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Maybe some old AOL CDs?


Hahha!!  You aren't far from *wrong *... my buddy and I used to save those CDs, tack 'em up down range and use 'em for target practice


----------



## Gr3iz

I used to *groan *when they sent yet another of those things! I always tried to find a way to use them for something ...


----------



## RT

Unsolicited CDs in the mail made sort of *angry*, for it seems a waste of time, money and other resources that could be better used elsewhere.


----------



## Gr3iz

With such a wide *range *of emotions available, I'm not sure *anger* made my top 5 in this matter.

Take your pick! ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Take your pick! ;-)


Oh Mark, Jeez! Don't make this into a *snare* we can't escape!  
And we all know the *angle* you're coming from, but let's keep it to one word at a time, though I admit my mind has raced with other possibilities


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess I could have included a *sneer *... ;-)


----------



## RT

But we all know you're not that rude, *seven* out of eight people so swear


----------



## Gr3iz

There must have been some *event *whereupon the eighth out of eight thought otherwise ... <sigh>


----------



## RT

May have been when Snow White was asked about the eighth Dwarf...she got all *tense, *nobody really speaks of it these days


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, it never made any *sense *to me why Lumpy left just before the young lady showed up, but it was none of my business ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Aye, he prolly didn't want to make a *scene*, or maybe Lumpy was just feeling Grumpy on that particular day


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, given what I've heard about what Grumpy did with Lumpy's *niece*, I can't say that I blame him ... ;-)


----------



## RT

*Since* there is no way I can know what you heard.  ...
Oh, some web meme 'r sommat


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I'm not sure who was actually on the *scene *at the time, so it is all speculation, I s'pose ...


----------



## RT

_>ahem<_ Point of order... One shouldn't use the same word play on the same page...
(I think?)


cwwozniak said:


> Repeating previously entered words is unavoidable, but please try to avoid repeating very recent entries.


Cookiegal edited the rules but I might be on the *scent* of something


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think we need to *enact *any new rules for not repeating a word on the same page, but I could be wrong.

Before posting I just and "enact" was previously played once in round 7 by Randy on December 17, 2018.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry, I wasn't meaning to *cheat*, just not used to working and been up early. I'll try to do better ...


----------



## RT

cwwozniak said:


> Before posting I just and "enact" was previously played once in round 7 by Randy on December 17, 2018.


Dang Chuck! You got my *heart *beating overtime at your precision and attention to detail!
You just ruled the rules in that respect 

(I ain't gonna check your work, so carry on Bro : ))


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, now, doesn't that just bring *tears *to your eyes ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Yes! 😢
But let's not *start* something here that can be avoided


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be *smart*! ;-)


----------



## RT

While this will be rather crude and impolite, it's either my diet or medication, but I've heard some six syllable *farts*!


----------



## Gr3iz

I think it i *safer *on this end of the state!


----------



## RT

Didn't mean to *scare *anyone! At least not to the point they had to get out of that state they're in


----------



## Gr3iz

I cannot *erase *the image now ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I'll try to *spare* everyone from further psychological damage!  
All will be forgotten on the next page


----------



## Gr3iz

It's good to see that someone took the time to *raise *you right! ;-)


----------



## RT

Over the *years* I've been taught a few things...some of which was never put into practical use


----------



## Gr3iz

The trick is to learn *early *before forgetitis sets in ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I get what you're saying, but there seems to be some* delay* in my processing of your pixmission.... "forgetitis' ... I'll jhave to remember that one, if I can


----------



## Gr3iz

It's just one more *layer *in the process of aging ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Yeah, I wish scientists had a *laser* to fix that aging thing....
scientists love lasers


----------



## Gr3iz

Like mechanics like *gears *...


----------



## RT

It's really *great* when all that stuff comes together, I mean people loving their jobs, getting things done


----------



## Gr3iz

Even if you work on a *barge*, I'm sure you could find something to love ... Maybe throwing fish at seagulls?


----------



## 2twenty2

If the seagull *grabs* your hand don't holler


----------



## Gr3iz

It would likely hurt as much as the *crabs *biting a finger!


----------



## Tildy

Or being chopped off with a sabre


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, better *brace *yourself, anything could happen around here ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

You mean I could disappear without a *trace!*


----------



## Gr3iz

It's not outside the realm of possibility. Then you'd find out who *cares *enough to miss you ...


----------



## Tildy

So to *reach* for stardom in the game is a distinct possibility


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll give you a little *grace*, cut you some slack, since you are new in here, but we try not to reuse words so soon again. As you will see, _brace_ was used just a few posts ago. ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Gr3iz said:


> We'll give you a little *grace*, cut you some slack, since you are new in here, but we try not to reuse words so soon again. As you will see, _brace_ was used just a few posts ago. ;-)


Ah .... well I will take a little time out and read back a few more posts.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not a problem! Glad to have you with us! You can play on the word "grace", if you wish ...


----------



## Tildy

Gr3iz said:


> Not a problem! Glad to have you with us! You can play on the word "grace", if you wish ...


I did edit original post...


----------



## Gr3iz

Cool! And my subsequent post still works! So we can resume play from "grace" ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

So now can I go* grate *my cheese for sandwich ?


----------



## RT

But of course, and maybe we could *trade* sandwiches at lunch time?


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds great, Randy! I'll see you after my *darts* game!


----------



## Tildy

I bet your game is ten star* rated *🌟


----------



## Gr3iz

It's actually Dotty's game, as expressed in the title, but we certainly like it! One of the best things since sliced *bread*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Right-O Mon!
can certainly say I don't *dread* the next reply


----------



## Gr3iz

You must have *heard *it coming ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Is it *death* to the intruder ?😱


----------



## RT

Certainly not!
While Cookiegal has *tased* one 'r two of us, the effects quickly wear off


----------



## Gr3iz

Your sense of *taste *may be off a bit afterwards, but otherwise no ill effects ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Perhaps I am too* stale* after 16years


----------



## Gr3iz

That seems to be a *false *assumption ...


----------



## Tildy

It* feels* that way sometimes at this grand age......


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't forget to renew your *lease *on life ...


----------



## Tildy

Car towed today...will think about it after I have had a* sleep*


----------



## Gr3iz

I suppose your *pleas *went unheard ...


----------



## Tildy

Waiting....getting ready to *plead *for dollar mercy......


----------



## Gr3iz

I certainly hope the *panel *decides in your favor!


----------



## RT

Those tow guys only have *plans* for making a buck or hundreds of 'em...
BOL Tildy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, that private *plane *won't pay for itself ...


----------



## RT

Oh, that plane is owned by *Apple*, so it's "free" and self sustaining


----------



## Gr3iz

That would explain the *peals *of laughter when it tried to take off and fell back to Earth!


----------



## RT

Well it* helps* if you've watched all those TED symposiums, anything's possible!


----------



## cwwozniak

The videos for some of their talks almost put me to *sleep*.


----------



## Tildy

Better than counting *sheep?*


----------



## Gr3iz

Or trying to read *sheet *music ...


----------



## Tildy

...and changing the *theme..*


----------



## Gr3iz

Provided it *meets *all the other requirements, sure, why not ...


----------



## RT

there are certainly other* items* that could be counted


----------



## Gr3iz

We tried that once and someone *smote *the idea ...


----------



## Tildy

You could go to a* motel* for a beer and think about it....


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, sit around a *totem *pole and smoke a peace pipe ...


----------



## RT

I once *toted* a sackful of stuff for that purpose... ~30 years ago...
it was just straw...Scarecrow doncha know, delving into Native American culture


----------



## Gr3iz

And, I suppose your name was Audio *Otter *... ;-)


----------



## RT

Naw, it was some *other* name like Ya dunnawanabe here 🤷


----------



## Gr3iz

*There *does seem to be some correlation between that and the Heckawi, which, I understand, were originally supposed to be called the Fugawi, but the censors wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Tildy

Really....*these* censors do need to loosen up


----------



## Gr3iz

*Those *standards seem to have loosened up immensely over the past few decades!


----------



## RT

Well, one *hopes *for whirled peas, but you'll prolly be stuck with green Jello


----------



## cwwozniak

If push came to *shove*, I would prefer whirled peas.

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess it depends on what it was made of. I had some homemade green ice cream decades ago that made me feel like I could *hover *above the ground on my own ... ;-)

Happy Friday, pal!


----------



## Tildy

Did it make you feel like a *mover* and shaker too....


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, later that same day, I kinda *drove *my car into a telephone pole ... So, I guess I was moving ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Perhaps moving from state to state ... perhaps the pole suffered the least damage... which is why I don't *drive* anymore


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess it beats driving it into a *river*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Had a boat, that used to float, but with the girls on board it was just an $8000 hair *drier..*
swimming was a given option, but managed to catch some fish for dinner 
Kinda bothered me my daughter caught the biggest one...AND managed to dry her hair


----------



## Tildy

deleted.. wrong word...posts didn't show..back later


----------



## Gr3iz

*Rides *on that boat were likely loads of fun!


----------



## Tildy

.....and thousands of *drips* all over


----------



## Gr3iz

But, not enough to hurt one's *pride*! ;-)


----------



## RT

We all know pride comes with a *price, *eventually


----------



## Gr3iz

We just need to keep our eye on the *prize*!


----------



## Tildy

Ah we all know the *peril* of taking a risk.....


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, you can't find a *pearl *without breaking a few shells ...


----------



## Tildy

It is too *early *for me to think about that


----------



## Gr3iz

Still a bit *teary *eyed, eh? ;-)


----------



## Tildy

What is this life if full of care
We have no time to stand and *stare*

(courtesy of William H Davies)


----------



## Gr3iz

You have wisdom to *spare*!


----------



## Tildy

It will *scare *me to part with it😫


----------



## Gr3iz

People might just *screw *with your head if that were to happen ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

That will be when the ***** crows.....*


----------



## Gr3iz

Censors strike again! ;-) There are *worse *things ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Gr3iz said:


> Censors strike again! ;-) There are *worse *things ... ;-)


This is ridiculous. That is a rooster, bird whatever 









... had another one blanked as well...
I need a break....nite


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!!


----------



## Tildy

My mighty *sword *is at hand for protection!


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you *sworn *to defend the helpless?


----------



## Tildy

Oh Yes! There are *words *I could say but dare not for fear of reprisal


----------



## Gr3iz

With my rebellious streak, I'm surprised they haven't tried to *drown *me out ...


----------



## Tildy

Well I am off for some lunch before I say the *wrong* thing again

ttfn


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't stuff yourself so much that you *groan *with pain afterwards!


----------



## Tildy

Yes could be a real pain in the* groin i*f one does over indulge.


----------



## Gr3iz

If I'm *going *to do so, I always unbuckle my belt, if I'm wearing one ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Tildy said:


> That will be when the **** crows.....


Hey! I'm the *aging* Scarecrow here, so if you need help with that I don't charge much... 
And nobody knows what Mark is going to do next ... though I'm more likely to be the one belted


----------



## Gr3iz

Tildy meant nothing to do with crows, that was the censors *again *...


----------



## Tildy

Your total support of the situation *gains* my approval


----------



## Gr3iz

I didn't want to see a *stain *on your reputation ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

thank you..and it wasn't even *nasty*..the poor thing has to crow..


----------



## Gr3iz

And if he doesn't, I'll bet he could be *tasty*! ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Uhuh...or at the very least *testy.*


----------



## Gr3iz

He may just puff out like he'd consumed a box of *yeast*!


----------



## Tildy

Then he could possibly be considered a* feast* for someone/thing and crow no more


----------



## Gr3iz

A feast for at *least *one!


----------



## Tildy

A big* beast* would enjoy..yum


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd prefer a nice, juicy, very rare *steak*, personally!


----------



## Tildy

Could I *tease *you with a nice salmon filet ?


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you *baste *it with butter and lemon juice?


----------



## Tildy

Oh yes, just light touch of lemon with lots of butter but never* paste* it on.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can almost smell the *steam *now!


----------



## Tildy

I did* steal* recipe from friend eons ago.


----------



## Gr3iz

I like most *meats*!


----------



## Tildy

A good steak *beats *most of the fishy species.


----------



## Gr3iz

You can keep the *beets*, though! Meat & potatoes, please ...


----------



## Tildy

These days after a few* bites* of meat and potatoes I am too full


----------



## Gr3iz

There are *times *I feel like I could eat a side of beef! ;-)


----------



## Tildy

I would * smile *at you eating a side of beef..
.btw..left or right


----------



## Gr3iz

I would have to find someone to *slice *it properly, of course.

Left or right would depend on whether the month has an "R" in it ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

It would also have to be someone who* likes* beef to slice it from the chosen side for you


----------



## Gr3iz

It is a *skill *I've never attempted ...


----------



## Tildy

It would be *silly *to attempt without having the skill.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've got more than enough *bills *to pay without ruining a whole side of beef with my ineptitude! ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Yes..... enough to make one run for the* hills *these days.


----------



## Gr3iz

What *shall *we do?


----------



## RT

Well, y'all could *sally *forth, with whatever comes to mind...I


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, now, that's a *salty *comment, my friend! ;-)


----------



## RT

And I suppose you'd like *lotsa *pepper with that too?


----------



## Gr3iz

Loosen up the *bolts *on the salt & pepper grinders! I like it kinda coarse ground ...


----------



## Tildy

Sound like you would have to loosen up your *belts* too


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as you don't send me out to the kid's *table *to eat ...


----------



## Tildy

Well you can always *blame* the kids for any sloppiness.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good thinking! I was going to say that a *camel *had wandered in and .. Well, your excuse is probably more palatable ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

That* claim* would be totally unethical as I do believe they are vegetarians


----------



## RT

I say we should just ask *Alice*, when she was just small 💢


----------



## Gr3iz

Always the smart *aleck*, aren't you Randy? ;-)


----------



## Tildy

It is not* clear* which Alice is designated for the question.


----------



## Gr3iz

I didn't think it was much of a *reach *to conclude that it was the one who had fallen down the rabbit hole ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

There is another Alice but right now I will eat my *peach *and find her later.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope she doesn't wear *chaps *and ride a horse!


----------



## Tildy

They could look *sharp* on a shapely leg.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, like those of a vulture eating roadkill in the *marsh*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Now, I'll *swear *I thought most roads skirted marshes...so...


----------



## Gr3iz

The *bears *could have found it in the road and dropped it near the marsh. I dunno. I wasn't there ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Slack shall be cut for you, I always *brake* for wildlife, but sometimes there's not a damn thing you can do about it... Once drove to work with pheasant feathers on the grill...came out of nowhere 




;


----------



## Gr3iz

Lucky for you it wasn't a *brace *of pheasants! Or, worse yet, a peasant sticking out of your grill! ;-)


----------



## RT

Or a *cobra*!  :


----------



## Gr3iz

More likely a *coral *snake ...


----------



## RT

Well, I wasn't hauling any other* cargo* at the time...


----------



## Gr3iz

not even a little *Corgi*? ;-)


----------



## RT

Well I did give a *cigar* to my girl friend once, but she was already smokin'


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you had the *grace *to mention that little tidbit to her ...


----------



## RT

Indeed, offered her a* lager* as well, and then thing got out of hand, but we got married


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like you found your Holy *Grail*! ;-)


----------



## RT

Might be a *grain* of truth in that!


----------



## Gr3iz

There's still a chance you could find similar sentiment *again* ...


----------



## RT

Nah,
As Carl *Sagan* said:
Extraordinary Claims Require Extraordinary Evidence


----------



## Gr3iz

Could have been worse. She could have been a *Satan *worshiper ... ;-)


----------



## RT

To put a *slant *on that...knew one. But nothing unholy happened ...


----------



## Gr3iz

I *shan't *divulge a word ...


----------



## RT

Well, it's out of our *hands* now as to where this thread will lead...
assuming there might be more players


----------



## Gr3iz

Perhaps someone will inadvertently reveal something of their *shady *past ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Hmmm...will it be too* dishy *for me


----------



## Gr3iz

Something smells *fishy *here ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Perhaps a *shift* to a cool spot will do the trick.❓


----------



## Gr3iz

What? Like a mine *shaft*, or something?


----------



## Tildy

well wotever it is you two are talkin about it needs a* stash* somewhere and 
right now I am off for coffee and one of a* stash* of choc cookies filled with 
almond cream which I have been trying to ignore....I can eat one for you too.


----------



## Gr3iz

You can eat one for me. I'd just have to throw in the *trash *otherwise. Being diabetic sucks! ;-)


----------



## Tildy

sorry...would have liked to *share *with you.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's just nice to know someone *cares *... ;-)


----------



## RT

If there's a cookie to *spare*...I'll be your huckleberry


----------



## Gr3iz

They usually come in *pairs*. You want both?


----------



## RT

Sure do! That *ramps* things up a bit


----------



## Gr3iz

Just happens a saddle *tramp *passed through this morning and gobbled up those luscious looking cookies ...


----------



## Tildy

He will get a *cramp* somewhere if he eats too many


----------



## Gr3iz

He may have to *march *his butt into the ER ...


----------



## Tildy

'Cookie Overdose' won't look good on his* chart.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Might just *teach *him a lesson, though! ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Especially if he has affairs of the *heart *🧡


----------



## Gr3iz

He'd probably *cheat death* on a technicality!

Dealer's choice. Use whichever word you wish ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

But there is also the risk of a problem with the* chest*


----------



## Gr3iz

That would likely be determined through a series of *chats *with the doctor ...


----------



## Tildy

....and in my experience they pay *scant* attention these days!


----------



## Gr3iz

The world could *stand *a bit of a shaking up these days ...


----------



## Tildy

One _*tends*_ to think of the future now with a little trepidation.


----------



## Gr3iz

Seems like all of our combined efforts just make little *dents *in the situations ...


----------



## Tildy

Perhaps we should fly to the moon to and pitch some* tents *there


----------



## Gr3iz

On the moon, I bet I could throw a *stone *about a half mile!


----------



## Tildy

be careful, if the moon * shone* on the cows when they jumped over it could be dangerous.🐄


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, now you've done it! You've changed *two *letters there ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Gr3iz said:


> Oh, now you've done it! You've changed *two *letters there ... ;-)


duly changed..boohoo am I forgiven😭😭😭😭😩


----------



## Gr3iz

As per the Alan Haynes (Allman Brothers, Gov't Mule) wrote: "Soul *shine*, better than moonshine, better than sunshine, damn sure better than rain". (Good song!)


----------



## RT

To but in here, 
As for the Allman Brothers, I say lather, *rinse* and repeat 
Got to see them live back in the days with Duane


----------



## Gr3iz

They did *raise *awareness of the blues among many of us!


----------



## RT

Me thinks everyone *hears* the blues from time to time and sometimes you feel like...you've been tied


----------



## Gr3iz

Great tune! I'm not sure how many people I've *heard *sing that song ...


----------



## RT

Songs like that dare to *tread* on the emotions many have felt, even if we don't wanna go there, but it just goes to show you're not alone, and _it's always something  *

*Rosanna Danna _


----------



## Gr3iz

If it ain't one thing, it's another ... *Great *music is always better shared!


----------



## RT

Can't *argue* with that!


----------



## Gr3iz

Whether it is a *large *band, like the Allman Brothers or Chicago, or as small as the trio from Texas, ZZ Top, they've made their names and left their mark on history!


----------



## RT

I'll *wager* that is true, like progressive rock such as Kansas and Yes... I wonder what our grand children will think when we punish them with our "pop" standards i


----------



## Gr3iz

Mine seem to tolerate it, but may know some of the tunes by newer artists that I've never heard of. And so, like *water *over the dam, the best music ever created may pass into history by the end of the next generation, or two ...


----------



## RT

I'll bet my last *straw* (as a scarecrow) that the music will not be not be lost, but perhaps unappreciated or unknown to some.
Scads of good music out there that many have never heard, but would be glad if they did.
There's a reason that the music from ~300 years ago still played today is better than some of the flash - in - the- pan stuff made today.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would, indeed, be a terrible _waste _if we lost all the music I grew up with. I've heard some of it recycled by other people, but, even worse, I've heard some of it now used as "elevator music" or "Muzak"!


----------



## cwwozniak

Some of that old music may be on eight-track *tapes *that will never be heard for lack of a player.


----------



## Gr3iz

I always hated those things! It seemed like they'd change tracks right at the good *parts *of songs. I used one for about 2 hours in an old car of mine before I swapped it out for a cassette deck!


----------



## RT

Once upon a time, in car tunes, you could put ~5 CDs in the trunk of your car.
But if you had a VW bug you put it in the front trunk, which *rates *up right there with Sony Beta visions


----------



## Gr3iz

You couldn't *store *much else in those little "frunks", as they are now known (ask a Tesla owner) ...


----------



## RT

"frunks" 
That's brilliant Mark!
Tesla (the man, not the car) is kinda* sorta* why we are able to communicate in this game


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, even though Edison was the one to *boast *about some of his accomplishments ...


----------



## RT

I'd raise a *toas*t to both of those innovative men!


----------



## Gr3iz

Their names are known from *coast *to coast!


----------



## RT

The *facts* are in line with that!


----------



## Gr3iz

That is one *facet *to be considered.


----------

